# Make a Sentence with 5 letters



## Sparky

All back to square one   

L K O E E


----------



## Sunny

All our brilliant sentences - gone with the wind!

Literature killed off.  Editorial eagerness.

E D F L S

(If anyone has just wandered into this one for the first time, the way this works is that you start a new sentence with all the words beginning with the last letters of the previous 5 words. To make it easier for the next person, list your five last letters at the bottom.)


----------



## hollydolly

*Every Day Feels like Saturday 

Y Y S E Y*


----------



## Sunny

Yesterday, you sometimes exclaimed, "Yikes!"

Y U S D S


----------



## Sparky

*Yodeling Ukrainians sound dull somehow 

G S D L W *


----------



## Sunny

Germans seldom drink Lithuanian wine.

S M K N E


----------



## JustBonee

Sara makes Katie  nap everyday.

A S E P Y


----------



## hollydolly

*Alice saw each parent yesterday *

*E W H T Y*


----------



## Sparky

*Eccentric wolfmen have to yodel 

C N E O L *


----------



## tinytn

*Caterpillars never eat orange Lilly's 

S R T E S

*


----------



## Sparky

*Snail ratatouille tastes even slimier 

L E S N R *


----------



## Citygirl

*Let every senior nap routinely.

T Y R P Y *


----------



## Pinky

Teen Yetis Rarely Peel Yams

N S Y L S


----------



## Citygirl

*Never Send Yolanda Liver Sausage

R D A R E*


----------



## Meringue

Really Daring Andrew Rides Elephants


Y G W S S


----------



## Pinky

Yolanda Goes Water Skiing, Sundays

A S R G S


----------



## Sunny

And sweltering rhinos go swimming.

D G S O G


----------



## Citygirl

Dogs Get Slowly Over Gassiness!

S T Y R S


----------



## tinytn

*Spin the Yoyo real slow.

N E O L W *


----------



## Sunny

Never eat onions like watermelon.

R T S E N


----------



## Meringue

Ronald Told Susan Exciting News


D  D  N  G  S


----------



## Sparky

*Deaf donkeys never go singing 

F S R O G *


----------



## Sunny

For smiles, read our games.

R S D R S


----------



## Sparky

*Rotund snakes dance rotten sambas *

*D S E N S *


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Do students ever need supplies?

O S R D S


----------



## Sunny

Oscar's stupid remark disturbed Sonia.

S D K D A


----------



## Repondering

Silver dollars kick deutschmark ass.

R S K K S


----------



## Citygirl

*Rudolph sent krispy kreme sandwiches.

H T Y E S*


----------



## Meringue

How Terrible Yvette Eats Snails

W  E  E  S  S


----------



## JustBonee

William eats every single snail.

M S Y E L


----------



## Sunny

My sister yodels even louder.

Y R S N R


----------



## Citygirl

Yolanda reads Sunday's newspaper religiously.

A S S R Y


----------



## Sparky

*Amnesiac Swiss sometimes remember yodeling *

*C S S R G *


----------



## Sunny

Chinese snail sausage rouses gagging.

E L E S G


----------



## Citygirl

Even Lester Eats Smoked Grits

N R S D S


----------



## Sparky

Nuisance reindeer sometimes disrupt Santa 

E R S T A


----------



## RubyK

E R S T A 

Esther Rose sewed that apron.

R E D T N


----------



## Sunny

Even Rudolph sometimes tests adulthood.

N H S S D


----------



## Sassycakes

N H S S D

Nothing happened since Sam Departed


G D E M D


----------



## Citygirl

Great Danes Eat Meat Daily

T S T T Y


----------



## tinytn

*Tiny sings, then Tiny yodels 

Y S N Y S *


----------



## Sassycakes

Y S N Y S

You should never yell stupid

U D R L D


----------



## Citygirl

*Unicorns Drill Real Lazily Downhill

S L L Y L*


----------



## JustBonee

Silly lyrics lost you loyalty.

Y S T U Y


----------



## Sunny

Your sister truly understands you.

R R Y S U


----------



## Sparky

Ridiculous rubbish yodelers sing underwater

S H S G R


----------



## tinytn

*Should Harriet  sing graphic recordings?

D T G C S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Did Trent get Celia settled?

D T T A D*


----------



## Sunny

Don't try teasing Adelaid's dog.

T Y G S G


----------



## Citygirl

Testy Yolanda gives snarky goodbyes!

Y A S Y S


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda also shrunk your shorts! 

A O K R S*


----------



## Sparky

Awkward ostriches keep running sideways 

D S P G S


----------



## Pinky

Dutch Spiders Play Games Strategically

H S Y S Y


----------



## tinytn

*Horse sometimes yodel Southern Yodels

E S L N S  *


----------



## Sparky

Eerie Snakes like nutmeg sandwiches 

E S E G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Even Shrimp Eat Grass Sometimes.

N P T S S*


----------



## Kadee

Norwood Peter Tried Singing Solo 
D R D G O


----------



## tinytn

*Doctors really dread growing old .

S Y D G D *


----------



## Sparky

Strained yodeling ducks get diarrhea

D G S T A


----------



## Sunny

Diet gurus seldom tell all.

T S M L L


----------



## JustBonee

Telma  sang many long lyrics.

A G Y G S


----------



## Sunny

All giant yaks get smelly.

L T S T Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Lonely toads serenade testy Yolanda

Y S E Y A*


----------



## Sparky

Yak soup emits yakish aroma 

K P S H A


----------



## Sparky

Kangaroo pies sometimes hop about 

O S S P T


----------



## Citygirl

Other Seniors Support Possum Traps

R S T M S


----------



## Pinky

Roosters sometimes tell me stories

S S L E S


----------



## Meringue

Silly  Sandra Likes Eating Snails

Y  A  S  G  S


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling asses sing grim songs 

G S G M S


----------



## tinytn

*Giant sausages get almost stringy 

T S T T Y

*


----------



## Pinky

Turtle Sagas Take Twenty Years

E S E Y S


----------



## Citygirl

*Eating Snails Entice Yolanda's Sister.

G S E S R *


----------



## Sunny

Green sausages engender serious retching.

N S R S G


----------



## Kadee

Nutmeg sausages rate second grade 
G S E D E


----------



## Pinky

Grandma says eat daily, eggs

A S T Y S


----------



## Kadee

Aunts say take your syrup 
S Y E R P


----------



## tinytn

Syruping your ears, require pancakes 

G R S E S


----------



## Sparky

Greased rhino sausages emit something 

D O S T G


----------



## Pinky

Doves Only Sing To Geese

S Y G O E


----------



## Citygirl

Sad Yolanda Gets Openly Enraged

D A S Y D


----------



## Sunny

Don't antagonize sad Yolanda, darling!

T E D A G


----------



## Sparky

Tibetans eat dried alpaca gruel 

S T D A L


----------



## Pinky

Slovenians Tap Dance At Lent

S P E T T


----------



## Citygirl

Swedish Pets Entered Turkish Tours

H S D H S


----------



## Pinky

^^^^

Harry Says Diane's Heaven Sent

Y S S N T


----------



## tinytn

Your sister said , no thanks

R R D O S


----------



## Sparky

Revolving reindeer dance on sawdust

G R E N T


----------



## Pinky

Green Reindeer Enjoy Nightly Tangos

N R Y Y S


----------



## Sunny

Norwegian racers yell, "Ya!" stoically.

N S L A Y


----------



## JustBonee

Nita  saved lecture answers yesterday.  

A D E S Y


----------



## Pinky

Anna desires extra sweet yak

A S A T K


----------



## Sunny

And she adored toasted kangaroo.

D E D D O


----------



## Citygirl

Does Edwina do dishes often?

S A O S N


----------



## Sparky

Singing amnesiacs often sing nothing 

G S N G G


----------



## tinytn

Going South never gets going 

G H R S G


----------



## Pinky

Good Humour Really Sounds Gleeful

D R Y S L


----------



## Citygirl

Dear Roda Yodeled Somewhat Loudly.

R A D T Y


----------



## tinytn

Regina and Dianna , Twin Yodelers  

A D A N S


----------



## Sunny

Adelaide danced all night, sloppily.

E F L T Y


----------



## Pinky

Elsie fed lies to you 

E D S O U


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric dancers seem often unbalanced 

C S M N D


----------



## Citygirl

Comical Seniors Mean No Destruction.

L S N O N


----------



## Sunny

Ladies seldom need open nagging.

S M D N G


----------



## Pinky

Some men do need grooming 

E N O D G


----------



## Repondering

Extreme neglect offends dancing Gypsies.

E T S G S


----------



## tinytn

*Extra time seems getting shorter 

A E S G R *


----------



## Citygirl

*All Eagles Soar Gently Returning

L S R Y G*


----------



## Sunny

Lascivious smirks rile your grandma.

S S E R A


----------



## Citygirl

Sunny Sarasota Even Raises Alligators

Y A N S S


----------



## tinytn

Yolanda's Aunt Bella sang songs

S T A G S


----------



## Sparky

Small toads are getting smaller 

L S E G R


----------



## tinytn

Little snakes eat growth rations

E S T H S


----------



## Meringue

Every Saturday Tiny Has Sausages


Y  Y  Y  S  S


----------



## Citygirl

Yaks Yell Yes Swiftly So!

S L S Y O


----------



## Pinky

Sloths like slow yoga Ohms

S E W A S


----------



## tinytn

Smaller Elephants walk almost sideways

R S K T S


----------



## Sunny

Reeking smelly kangaroos test sympathy.

G Y S T Y


----------



## Pinky

Get yourself swiftly to Yemen

T F Y O N


----------



## Sparky

Thick frogmen yodel outlandish nonsense 

K N L H E


----------



## Citygirl

*Kicking Needs Long Hard Encounters.

G S G D S*


----------



## tinytn

Give someone good deeds soon 

E E D S N


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric Egyptians don't seem normal 

C S T M L


----------



## Pinky

Charles seems too mellow lately

S S O W Y


----------



## tinytn

*Southern snow often waits yearly

N W N S Y *


----------



## JustBonee

*Never walk near slippery yard.

R K R Y D *


----------



## Citygirl

*Rhoda Keeps Remembering Yodeling Dates!

A S G G S                           *


----------



## tinytn

*A Swedish goat got Soused 

A H T T D*


----------



## Sparky

Activated hippo tried tap dancing 

D O D P G


----------



## Sunny

Do our drunk pets giggle?

O R K S E


----------



## Citygirl

*Others Really Keep Singing Excitedly!

S Y P G Y*


----------



## Sunny

Serious yakking?  Probably geriatric yentas.

S G Y C S


----------



## Sparky

Seems gagged yetis can't sing 

S D S T G


----------



## tinytn

*Some Dinosaurs, sang Turtle gurgles 

E S G E S *


----------



## Sunny

Even Swedish Grandpas eat salami.

N H S T I


----------



## tinytn

*New Hampshire Shrimp tastes incredible !

W E P S E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Will Every Person Seem Eager?

L Y N M R*


----------



## Sparky

Loud yodelers need more restraining 

D S D E G


----------



## tinytn

Did Sarah discover Eve's Garden ?

D H R S N


----------



## Sassycakes

Did Harry receive some news ?

D Y E E S


----------



## Sunny

Did Yolanda exhibit expert somersaults?

D A T T S


----------



## Citygirl

*Dinah Attested Treats Tasted Salty

H D S D Y*


----------



## Sparky

Hysterical Danish somersault during yodeling  

L H T G G


----------



## Sunny

Licensed hat therapists giggled gently.

D T S D Y


----------



## Kadee

Don’t taste Sam’s danish yeast
T E S H T


----------



## Sparky

Tomato eclairs sound half terrible 

O S D F E


----------



## Citygirl

*Often Seniors Donate Fine Eats.

N S E E S*


----------



## Meringue

Nine Senior Elephants Enjoyed Strawberries


E  R  S  D  S


----------



## tinytn

Energetic retired seniors demanded singing

C D S D G


----------



## Citygirl

*Cold Dirty Snow Dogs Growled

D Y W S D*


----------



## Sparky

Dancing yodelers want springy donuts 

G S T Y S


----------



## Sunny

Geranium sandwiches!  Thank you, sir!

M S K U R


----------



## Citygirl

*Mushroom sausages, kept under rocks!

M S T R S*


----------



## tinytn

Mild sausage taste real sweet

D E E L T


----------



## Citygirl

*Deer eat every little tidbit! 

R T Y E T
*


----------



## JustBonee

Robbie tried yesterday eating tuna.

E D Y G A


----------



## Citygirl

*Edie Denies Yolanda Got Angry!

E S A T Y*


----------



## Sunny

Ebullient seniors act too young.

T S T O G


----------



## Sparky

Toasted scorpions taste of garlic 

D S E F C


----------



## tinytn

*Drunken Sailors enjoyed  fat Cigars

N S Y T S *


----------



## Sunny

Never say you think slowly.

R Y U K Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Remember your Uncle Ken Yodels

R R E N S


----------



## Citygirl

*Real Reindeer Entice New Snow

L R E W W*


----------



## Sparky

Little reindeer eat weak watermelons 

E R T K S


----------



## tinytn

Energetic Reindeer tried kissing Santa! 

C R D G A


----------



## Sparky

Composted Reindeer droppings grow anything  

D R S W G


----------



## Citygirl

*Dirty Reindeer Seek Water Games!

Y R K R S*


----------



## tinytn

Your red Knickers really stink!
R D S Y K


----------



## Sunny

Reindeer destroyed Santa's yellow knickers.

R D S W S


----------



## Citygirl

*Redundant drawers seem wasted somehow.

T S M D W*


----------



## tinytn

*Tiny's son makes designer windows

S N S R S *


----------



## Sparky

Strange Norwegians sing Romanian songs

E S G N S


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Song Gets Navy Salutes

Y G S Y S*


----------



## Sassycakes

Y G S Y S

Young George saw Yolanda Saturday

G E W A Y


----------



## Sunny

Giant elephants won't always yield.

T S T S D


----------



## Citygirl

*Thirsty Shrimp Try Sunday's Dinner!

Y P Y S R *


----------



## Repondering

*Yesterday's passions yield sad recollections.

S S D D S *


----------



## Sunny

Some seniors dread doing Sudoku.

E S D G U


----------



## Sparky

Eerie screeching doesn't go unnoticed 

E G T O D


----------



## tinytn

*Even Grampa teases old dogs 

N A S D S*


----------



## Citygirl

New Ads Suggest Daily Shopping! 

W S T Y G


----------



## tinytn

White socks take years graying 

E S E S G


----------



## Citygirl

*Elsie Said Every Song's Gone.

E D Y S E*


----------



## Sassycakes

*E D Y S E

Edna doubled your salary , Ernie

A D R Y E *


----------



## Repondering

*Accepting diversity reveals your education.

G Y S R N *


----------



## Sunny

Get your stuff recycled now!

T R F D W


----------



## Sparky

Tired relaxing ferrets don't whistle 

D G S T E


----------



## tinytn

Don't give Sam the envelope !

T E M T E


----------



## Sparky

Thick Egyptians might talk Esperanto 

K S T K O


----------



## JustBonee

Keep some time kindly open.

P E E Y N


----------



## Citygirl

*Painted Eyes Exhibit Yolanda's Nature.

D S T S E*


----------



## Sunny

Do Spanish tomatoes satisfy everyone?

O H S Y E


----------



## Sparky

Often haggis sandwiches yield excitement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





N S S D T


----------



## Citygirl

Never Send Salty Dog Treats!

R D Y G S


----------



## tinytn

*Ray, did you go swimming?

Y D U O G *


----------



## Sunny

Your dog's under our garage.

R S R R E


----------



## Sparky

Reincarnated snails rarely remember everything 

D S Y R G


----------



## Citygirl

During Summer Yolanda Rarely Gargled

G R A Y D


----------



## Sunny

Grandma really admired your dog 

A Y D R G


----------



## Sparky

Annoying yodelers drink recycled gin

G S K D N


----------



## Sunny

Gosh, some kids do nothing!

H E S O G


----------



## Citygirl

*Great Sausages Keep Dripping Nastily

T S P G Y*


----------



## Sparky

Tiramisu sausages probably go yuckyish 

U S Y O H


----------



## Sunny

(Another case of weird timing of answers. First I, and then CG, posted at exactly the same time.)

Under snow, Yukon otters hibernate.

R W N S E


----------



## Citygirl

*Ruined Windows Never Shatter Easy!

D S R R Y*


----------



## Sparky

Delicate sleepwalkers resent rooster yodeling 

E S T R G


----------



## Sunny

Evidently, some texters rarely google.

Y E S Y E


----------



## Sparky

Yucatan eccentrics still yodel everything 

N S L L G


----------



## Sunny

Now, some llamas left Guatemala.

W E S T A


----------



## Repondering

Wise engineers seek time allotments.  

E S K E S


----------



## Malika

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Do students ever need supplies?
> 
> O S R D S


Our Source Really Does Surffice.

R E Y S E


----------



## Sparky

??? ^

E S K E S

Eccentric snowmen keep eating snow 

C N P G W


----------



## tinytn

*Could Neanderthal Pigs gain weight?

D L S N T *


----------



## Sunny

Do Latvian spies never talk?

O N S R K


----------



## Citygirl

*Only Nice Sharks Really Kick!

Y E S Y K*


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda eats steamed yogurt ketchup

A S D T P


----------



## tinytn

Asps scare daddy to pieces !

S E Y O S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sensitive Ears Yield Other Sounds

E S D R S*


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric singers don't remember singing 

C S T R G


----------



## Citygirl

*Crab Sausages Taste Real Good
B S E L D*


----------



## Sunny

Boris still enjoys Latvian dances.

S L S N S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sweet Lions Seem Never Sick

T S M R K*


----------



## JustBonee

Take some more rescue kittens.

E E E E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Ernie eats every egg sandwich!

E S Y G H*


----------



## Sparky

Eerie snakes yodel grim harmonies 

E S L M S


----------



## tinytn

*Eastern Snakes look more suspicious 

N S K E S *


----------



## Sunny

Never stop kangaroos eating salami.

R P S G I


----------



## Citygirl

*Roger pretends salmon get impressionable.

R S N T E*


----------



## JustBonee

Remember several night tunes everyday.

R L T S Y


----------



## Sunny

Rarely, language teachers say, "Yikes!"

Y E S Y S


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling Estonians still yodel serenades 

G S L L S


----------



## Citygirl

*Generally Seniors Like Lite Sausages!

Y S E E S*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Your sister Ellen eats sauerkraut.

R R N S T*


----------



## Citygirl

*Recent Rains Nibbled Street Trash!

T S D T H*


----------



## Repondering

*Thrill Seeking Danes Try Hangliding.

L G S Y G *


----------



## Sparky

Lightheaded Germans see yodeling ghosts  

D S E G S


----------



## tinytn

Didn't see Edith get started

T E H T D


----------



## Citygirl

*The Eager Hearted Tries Daylight

E R D S T*


----------



## tinytn

*Early risers drink strong Tea

Y S K G A *


----------



## Repondering

*Yolanda Says Kevin Gets Anxious.

A S N S S *


----------



## Sunny

And she never startles Sebastian.

D E R S N


----------



## tinytn

*Don eats red spinach now

N S D H W *


----------



## Sparky

Narcoleptic spiders don't have webs 

C S T E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Certain Salmon Taste Extra Seasoned!

N N E A D*


----------



## Sparky

Nomads never eat anonymous donuts 

S R T S S


----------



## tinytn

*Sausage rarely taste super Salty

E Y E R Y *


----------



## Sunny

Elvira's yellow eyes revolted you?

S W S D U


----------



## JustBonee

Save whatever stuff didn't  untangle. 

E R F T E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every radio fills the establishment

Y O S E T*


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda once saw Elmer tapdance.

A E W R E


----------



## Sparky

Amnesiac elephants wont remember everything

C S T R G


----------



## Sunny

Curdled spiders?  That's really gross!

D S S Y S


----------



## Sassycakes

Don't share something you saw

T E G U W


----------



## Repondering

The eels go under water 

E S O R R


----------



## Sparky

Exhausted snails often resist running

D S N T G


----------



## tinytn

*Dog Sausages never taste good.

G S R E D*


----------



## Citygirl

*Goats Seldom Raise Even Dust

S M E N T*


----------



## Sassycakes

S M E N T

Some Men eat nothing toasted

E N T G D


----------



## Citygirl

*Entire neighborhood tried gentle dances!

E D D E S*


----------



## Sparky

Eerie doppelgangers don't ever smile 

E S T R E


----------



## Sunny

Easily stressed?  Try relaxing exercise.

Y D Y G E


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks danced, Yolanda greeted everyone.

S D A D E*


----------



## JustBonee

Susie didn't ask Donnie's employer.

E T K S R


----------



## Sparky

Energetic tortoises keep sprint racing  

C S P T G


----------



## Citygirl

*Cold Shrimp Play Tag Generally

D P Y G Y*


----------



## peramangkelder

Could some very kind Senior Forum member explain this game to me please....I'm figuratively lost


----------



## Sparky

@peramangkelder
_Pera', a five word sentence, starting each word, consecutively, with the last letters of the previous sentence. 
Then put in your last letters for the next player. 

For example, Citygirl's last letters above are... _D P Y G Y

Dripping prune yogurt goes yuckyish 

G E T S H


----------



## JustBonee

Get everyone together soon,  Hannah.

 T E R N H


----------



## Sassycakes

The end result never happened 

E D T R D


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric dormice tried rumba dancing 

C E D A G


----------



## JustBonee

Cecil entered doorway  at gate.

L D Y T E


----------



## Citygirl

*Little Dee Yodels Till Evening

E E S L G *


----------



## Sparky

Excessive Estonians slurp lotsa gin

E S P A N


----------



## Sunny

Estonians seemingly possess alcoholic needs.

S Y S C S


----------



## Citygirl

*Silly Yaks Slurp Chocolate Sodas!

Y S P E S*


----------



## Sunny

You see pink elephants sometimes?

U E K S S


----------



## Sparky

Unbalanced Estonians keep seeing spots 

D S P G S


----------



## Sunny

Dancing spots predict ghostly surprises.

G S T Y S


----------



## tinytn

*Good spots test your sincerity 

D S T R Y *


----------



## Citygirl

*Do Salmon Try Really Yodeling?

O N Y Y G*


----------



## JustBonee

0nly  noisy youngsters  yammer  goodheartedly.

Y Y S R Y


----------



## tinytn

Yes, Yolanda sings royalty yodels

S A S Y S


----------



## Repondering

*Stay After School You Slacker!

Y R L U R*


----------



## JustBonee

You really love using remote.

U Y E G E


----------



## Sparky

Unusual yodelers enjoy grilled eggnog 

L S Y D G


----------



## Citygirl

*Little Smarty Yaks Demand Gentleness!

E Y S D S *


----------



## Repondering

Even Your Superstitions Demonstrate Style

N R S E E


----------



## Sunny

Nerds reportedly skype every evening.

S Y E Y G


----------



## Citygirl

*Silly Yolanda Eyes Yaks Gingerly

Y A S S Y*


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling asses sing stupid yodels 

G S G D S


----------



## Sunny

Going south gets dreadful sometimes.

G H S L S


----------



## Citygirl

*Girls Hate Sipping Light Sodas!

S E G T S*


----------



## Sparky

Smiling elephants go trunk swishing 

G S O K G


----------



## tinytn

*Going South often keeps going. 

G H N S G *


----------



## Repondering

*Greek Horses Never Smell Good

K S R L D *


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep Sausage Rolls Listed Daily!

P E S D Y *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Priscilla enjoys Swiss dinners yearly.

A S S S Y*


----------



## Sparky

Annoying sleepwalking Swiss still yodel 

G G S L L


----------



## Citygirl

*Generally Grace Sends Long Letters!

Y E S G S*


----------



## Sunny

Yodeling entertains Sparky greatly, somehow.  

G S Y Y W


----------



## Pink Biz

*Give Susan your yellow wool.

E N R W L*


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric newts require waterproof leggings 

C S E F S


----------



## Sunny

Camels seldom eat fresh salmon.

S M T H N


----------



## tinytn

*Super mornings!... then hot nights !

R S N T S *


----------



## JustBonee

Running steady never took  strength.

G Y R K H


----------



## Sparky

Grilled yak rump keeps hissing 

D K P S G


----------



## JustBonee

Didn't Kate pass several gates?

T E S L S


----------



## Sunny

Tell Edna she laughs sloppily.

L A E S Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Little Alvin Easily Settles Yolanda!

E N Y S A*


----------



## Sparky

Eager new yodelers sound awful 

R W S D L


----------



## tinytn

Remember, weeds survive Dandelion leaves

R S E N S


----------



## Sunny

Russians seldom enjoy Nigerian safaris.

S M Y N S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sweet mint yogurt never spoils.

T T T R S*


----------



## Sassycakes

Tried talking to Rob's Son.

D G O S N


----------



## Sparky

Discreet giraffes often say nothing 

T S N Y G


----------



## tinytn

Tiny said nobody yelled, Gestapo!

Y D Y D O


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda Denies Yodeling Despite Offers!

A S G E S*


----------



## Sunny

And she gargles every Sunday.

D E S Y Y


----------



## tinytn

*Doesn't everyone say "Yolanda Yodels? "

T E Y A S*


----------



## Sparky

Tiresome exhibitionists yodel and somersault 

E S L D T


----------



## Sunny

Evidently, sticky lollipops disrupt trash.

Y Y S T H


----------



## Citygirl

*Yellow Yearbooks Seem The Haziest

W S M E T*


----------



## tinytn

Went somewhere more entertaining today..

T E E G Y


----------



## JustBonee

The elephant ears grew yesterday.

E T S W Y


----------



## Sunny

Every Tuesday, Sparky will yodel.

Y Y Y L L


----------



## tinytn

Yolanda yodels.." Yellow La Lala's "

A S W A S


----------



## Sunny

And she wails all songs.

D E S L S


----------



## Sparky

Dilatory Egyptians sing long songs 

Y S G G S


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda said, giraffes grab straws !

A D S B S *


----------



## Pink Biz

*All dogs should bark silently.

L S D K Y*


----------



## tinytn

*Larry said , Donkey kicked Yolanda!

Y D Y D A *


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda, don't you drink alka-seltzer?

A T U K R


----------



## Citygirl

*A Teacher Uses Krappy Rulers!

A R S Y S*


----------



## Repondering

*All revisions slow your successes 

L S W R S *


----------



## Sparky

Lethargic snails walk real slow

C S K L W


----------



## Sunny

Can scorpions kill large whales?

N S L E S


----------



## Meringue

Naughty Simon Likes Eating Spiders


Y  N  S  G  S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Your new sweater got stolen.

R W R T N*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Rita was reading the Newspaper*

*A S G E R*


----------



## JustBonee

Always stay grounded,  even retired.

S Y D N D


----------



## Sparky

Some yodelers don't need diapers 

E S T D S


----------



## tinytn

Even Snakes take diet supplements

N S E T S


----------



## Sunny

Energetic skaters truly despise slush.

C S Y E H


----------



## Citygirl

*Comic, Silly Yaks Eat Herring

C Y S T G*


----------



## tinytn

*Can you sing Tenor, George?

N U G R E*


----------



## Ruthanne

*New underwear good rear end!

H I C O D*


----------



## JustBonee

How I carry on daily.

W I Y N Y


----------



## tinytn

*Water inside your new Yacht !

R E R W T *


----------



## Sunny

Ruling emperors really will topple.

G S Y L E


----------



## Sparky

Giant snails yodel like elephants 

T S L E S


----------



## tinytn

Tell Santa, Little Elves sing !

L A E S G


----------



## Meringue

Laura Agreed Everybody Shared Gravy


A  D  Y  D  Y


----------



## JustBonee

Allie didn't yawn during yoga

E T N G A


----------



## Sunny

Even the neighbors gave approval.

N E S E L


----------



## Pink Biz

*Never eat sauteed eel liver.

R T D L R*


----------



## Sparky

Rubber turkeys don't look realistic 

R S T K C


----------



## tinytn

*Rancher soup tastes kinda Corny 

R P S A Y *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Red peppers satisfied Annie's yak.

D S D S K*


----------



## Sparky

Drunken Siberians drink sweetened kerosene 

N S K D E


----------



## Sunny

Not since Khruschev drank ethanol.

T E V K L


----------



## Citygirl

*That Even Vented Kerosene Lanterns

T N D E S*


----------



## tinytn

*The new Dentist encourages Sweets !

E W T S S *


----------



## Sparky

Everyone wanted to see Spartacus 

E D O E S


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone doesn't do everything sometimes

E T O G S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Each Time Oscar Goes Snooping!  

H E R S G *


----------



## JustBonee

Hardly ever reserve some grubb.

Y R E E B


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda reserves every eligible bachelor.

A S Y E R*


----------



## Repondering

*After seven years Eldon retired.

R N S N D *


----------



## Citygirl

*Remind Nadine Sammy never drives.

D E Y R S*


----------



## tinytn

*Does everyone yield road signs?

S E D D S *


----------



## Sunny

Seems every deed disappoints someone.

S Y D S E


----------



## Sparky

Some yak droppings seem excessive

E K S M E


----------



## Citygirl

*Elmo Keeps Singing Music Everywhere!

O S G C E*


----------



## Sunny

Obese sopranos generally create exits.

E S Y E S


----------



## tinytn

*Every Sunday Yuri eats steak

Y Y I S K *


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda yodels in six keys.

A S N X S


----------



## Sparky

Anxious snowmen need xtra snow 

S N D A W


----------



## tinytn

*Snowing now, down around Washington

G W N D N *


----------



## JustBonee

Give Wanda nice daily nap.

E A E Y P


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Actor Enjoys Yolanda's Parties!

Y R S S S*


----------



## Sparky

*Yodeling rhinos sound so strange 

G S D O E *


----------



## Sunny

Getting soused diminishes one's expectations.

G D S S S


----------



## tinytn

Getting Drunk spews silly songs

G K S Y S


----------



## Sparky

Guzzling kookaburras start yodeling sometimes 

G S T G S


----------



## Sparky

Grilled snail toast goes slimy 

D L T S Y


----------



## Sunny

Don't let the snails yodel.

T T E S L


----------



## Sparky

Tuneful tortoises emit strange lyrics 

L S T S S


----------



## Sunny

Letters for the above should be:

L S T E S

Little sandwiches taste extra special.

E S E A L


----------



## Sparky

_Lol,.. I shouldn't have changed that fourth word.. _

Eccentric Somalians eat alligator lips 

C S T R S


----------



## Citygirl

*Carol Seems to Really Smile!

L S O Y E*


----------



## Sunny

Little slurs overwhelm young egos.

E S M G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Single Marble Gets Saved

Y E E S D*


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling excitable Egyptians sound demented 

G E S D D


----------



## Sunny

Geriatric, excited seniors dance dangerously.

C D S E Y


----------



## JustBonee

Connie didn't sell everything yesterday.

E T L G Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Every tree looked gorgeous yesterday

Y E D S Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda Evaded Dozens Swedish Yodelers.

A D S H S*


----------



## Repondering

*All dedicated scholars have satori. 

L D S E I *


----------



## Sunny

Loud dogs sometimes elicit irritation.

D S S T N


----------



## Sassycakes

Dave stopped seeing terrible news.

E D G E S


----------



## Sparky

Eerie dark graveyards exude spookiness 

E K S E S


----------



## Meringue

Excited Kangeroos Sometimes Enjoy Skateboarding 


D  S  S  Y  G


----------



## tinytn

*Ducks sometimes squeek Yodeling gas..

S S K G S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Some Seniors Keep Geese Secretly

E S P E Y*


----------



## Sunny

Egg scramblers prefer enormous yolks.

G S R S S


----------



## Sparky

Grinning smirking rattlesnakes seem suspicious 

G G S M S


----------



## JustBonee

Good Golly,  said Miss Spider.

D Y D S R


----------



## Sunny

Do you dread spider rebuttals?

O U D R S


----------



## Citygirl

*Others Use Dressy Robes Sometimes.

S E Y S S*


----------



## tinytn

Seahorses enjoy Yellow Sea Shells

S Y W A S


----------



## Sassycakes

S Y W A S

Sue yodeled while Anthony Sang

E D E Y G


----------



## Sunny

Estonian dogs enjoy yam goulash.

B S Y M H


----------



## Citygirl

*Blue Salmon Yodel Many Hymns

E N L Y S*


----------



## Sassycakes

E N L Y S

Ed never lost your skates

D R T R S


----------



## Citygirl

*Dennis Returned The Running Shoes

S D E G S *


----------



## Sparky

Spinning dancing Egyptians get sick 

G G S T K


----------



## tinytn

Green Giants serving the King!

N S G E G


----------



## Sparky

Nocturnal short giants eat garlic 

L T S T C


----------



## tinytn

Little tiny snakes tease cats 

E Y S E S


----------



## Sunny

Every youngster sometimes enjoys sandwiches.

Y R S S S


----------



## JustBonee

Yesterday,  Rosie sat singing softly.

Y E T G Y


----------



## Sunny

Yentas eternally tell great yarns.

S Y L T S


----------



## Sparky

Severe yodelers look too sweaty 

E S K O Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Eric's Sister Keeps Others Yodeling

S R S S G*


----------



## Sunny

She recovered Swiss singing greatness.

E D S G S


----------



## Sparky

Emotional Draculas sing gruesome songs 

L S G E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Lone Singles Generally Eat Sandwiches.

E S Y T S*


----------



## JustBonee

Esther sold your train set.

R D R N T


----------



## tinytn

Rowing down river night time.

G N R T E


----------



## Sparky

Godzilla never remembered to exfoliate 

A R D O E


----------



## Sunny

All Romanian dukes overeat excessively.

L N S T Y


----------



## Sparky

Lunatics never stop tremolo yodeling 

S R P O G


----------



## tinytn

Seniors refused parking on gravel

S D G N L


----------



## Sunny

Seems dancers generate new lightness

S S E W S


----------



## Citygirl

*Silly Seniors Even Wash Sardines.

Y S N H S*


----------



## Sunny

You should never hug scorpions.

U D R G S


----------



## Sparky

Underwater donuts really get soaked 

R S Y T D


----------



## JustBonee

Robert should yell to David.

T D L O D


----------



## Citygirl

*Todd Does Like Other Dogs!

D S E R S*


----------



## Sunny

Do snakes ever roll sideways?

O S R L S


----------



## Citygirl

*Ollie Sings Real Love Songs.

E S L E S*


----------



## JustBonee

Eating some lemons, Eddie smirked.

G E S E D


----------



## toffee

GO EASY SAID EDDY DRINKING 
O Y D Y G


----------



## Sparky

Old yodelers don't yodel good 

D S T L D


----------



## Pink Biz

*Distilled scotch tastes like dessert.

D H S E T*


----------



## JustBonee

Didn't Hannah save everything together?

T H E G R


----------



## tinytn

*The Happy Ending got raves !
E Y G T S *


----------



## Sparky

Eerie yodelers get too spooky 

E S T O Y


----------



## Sunny

Even Sparky tuned out yodelers.

N Y D T S


----------



## JustBonee

New York did top story.

W K D P Y


----------



## Sunny

Walter kissed Desdemona passionately yesterday!

R D A Y Y


----------



## Sparky

Rabbis don't always yodel Yiddish

S T S L H


----------



## tinytn

*Sometimes turtles sing loud Hymns

S S G D S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Salmon Slurp Gruel Daily Sometimes

N P L Y S*


----------



## Sunny

Never pet lions, you see!

R T S U E


----------



## Sparky

Rampaging tortoises seem unusually energetic 

G S M Y C


----------



## Sunny

Go see my young cousin.

O E Y G N


----------



## Sparky

Overly excessive yodeling gets nauseating

Y E G S G


----------



## tinytn

*Yes , Eye glasses started glowing !!

S E S D G *


----------



## Sunny

Sometimes even showing dazzling gleams.

S N G G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Slurping Never Gets Gentlemen Smiling!

G R S N G*


----------



## Sunny

Growling roars scare nervous grannies.

G S E S S


----------



## Sparky

Growling snails even scare slugs 

G S N E S


----------



## tinytn

*Gray snails never eat snow

Y S R T W *


----------



## Sunny

You seem rather tense, Wilburforce.

U M R E E


----------



## JustBonee

Use Mary's recipe easily everyday.  

E S E Y Y


----------



## Sparky

Egotistical Swiss enjoy yodel yelling

L S Y L G


----------



## Sparky

Lizards still yodel like geckos 

S L L E S


----------



## tinytn

Small little ladies eventually shrink

L E S Y K


----------



## Sunny

Lizards eventually smell, you know.

S Y L U W


----------



## Sparky

Seals yodel like unhinged walruses 

S L E D S


----------



## Sunny

Sounds like elephants dancing sambas.

S E S G S


----------



## Sparky

Somersaulting elephants sometimes get sciatica 

G S S T A


----------



## Sparky

Grinning snakes seem too artificial 

G S M O L


----------



## Sunny

Girls sometimes misjudge overt lying.

S S E T G


----------



## Sparky

Super sheep eat toughened grass 

R P T D S


----------



## Sunny

Rotten plum tomatoes disturb stomachs.

N M S B S


----------



## Citygirl

*Numerous Mice Sent Bubbles Skyward

S E T S D*


----------



## Sparky

Slithering eels tried slither dancing 

G S D R G


----------



## Citygirl

*Grimy Slugs Do Really Giggle

Y S O Y E*


----------



## Sunny

Your socks overlap your ears!

R S P R S


----------



## Sparky

Repetitive snorkelers prefer rubber socks 

E S R R S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Eating sugar religiously reduces saliva.

G R Y S A*


----------



## Citygirl

*Gina rarely yodels, sometimes alternately.

A Y S S Y*


----------



## Pink Biz

*A yam sure smells yucky.

A M E S Y*


----------



## tinytn

*A Mouse entered Sally's Yard *

*A E D Y D *


----------



## Sunny

Aunt Evangeline, didn't you die?

T E T U E


----------



## Citygirl

*Trust Ernie Till Upstairs Empties.

T E L S S*


----------



## Repondering

Tonight Each Loving Son Struggles

T H G N S


----------



## tinytn

*This house gets nutty sometimes

S E S Y S *


----------



## Sparky

Sleepwalking eels still yodel sometimes 

G S L L S


----------



## JustBonee

Girl Scouts love long sonnets.

L S E G S


----------



## tinytn

*Lets start enjoying good soup

S T G D P *


----------



## Citygirl

*Soup Tastes Good Despite Pain

P S D E N*


----------



## JustBonee

Please save daily error notices.

E E Y R S


----------



## Sparky

Exhausted elves yodel real slow 

D S L L W


----------



## Sparky

Dilapidated snails look like walnuts 

D S K E S


----------



## tinytn

*Don't start kicking every seahorse

T T G Y E *


----------



## Citygirl

*Tasty Things Get Yolanda Eating

Y S T A G*


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda starts trouble at games.

A S E T S


----------



## Sparky

Asian sheep eat tea stalks 

N P T A S


----------



## tinytn

*Northern Potatoes tastes about same

N S S T E *


----------



## JustBonee

Never say something to exaggerate.

R Y G O E


----------



## tinytn

*Round Yoyo's go over extensions

D S O R S *


----------



## Sparky

Dancing seals often require sardines 

G S N E S


----------



## Sunny

Gertrude steals nickels every Sunday.

E S S Y Y


----------



## Sparky

Energised snails sing yodelistic yodels 

D S G C S


----------



## tinytn

*Do Snakes get cold sometimes?

O S T D S *


----------



## Kaila

Oh , Snakes take darn shortcuts.

H S E N S


----------



## Sunny

Horrible salespeople earn no salaries.

E E N O S


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Evening Nellie Offers Sandwiches!

Y G E S S *


----------



## Kaila

Your geese each smile sincerely! 

R E H E Y


----------



## Sunny

Ron's escapades highly entertained Yolanda.

S S Y D A


----------



## Sassycakes

S S Y D A

Sally saved your daughters album .

Y D R S M


----------



## tinytn

*Your dentist reminder.. smile more! 

R T R E E *


----------



## Kaila

Repeated turning ruins every egg.

D G S Y G


----------



## Sparky

Deaf goats still yodel gratuitously  

F S L L Y


----------



## tinytn

*Fran sings little LuLu Yodels 

N S E U S *


----------



## Kaila

No sibling earns unlimited servings. 

O G S D S


----------



## Sassycakes

O G S D S

Only George Saw Donna Swimming 

Y E W A G


----------



## Kaila

You even want a gift?

U N T A T


----------



## Sassycakes

*Uncle Nick Tried Asking Tony.*

*E K D G Y*


----------



## Sunny

Every Kenyan dreads gorilla yodeling.

Y N S A G


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks Never Seem Angry, George!

S R M Y E*


----------



## Sparky

Singing rhinos make yodeling excruciating 

G S E G G


----------



## JustBonee

Gaining some energy  going global.

G E Y G L


----------



## Citygirl

*Going Every Year Gets Lonely

G Y R S Y*


----------



## Sunny

Gosh, you recently started yodeling?

H U Y D G


----------



## Kaila

He understands your dog growls.

E S R G S


----------



## JustBonee

Everyone sings really great songs.  

E S Y T S


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric Swiss yodel to sheep

C S L O P


----------



## tinytn

*Classy Swedes love older people

Y S E R E *


----------



## JustBonee

You shouldn't eat raw eggplant.

U T T W T


----------



## Kaila

Under the tent, went Terry.

R E T T Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Remember: every turtle tastes yucky.

R Y E S Y*


----------



## Sparky

Restless yodelers eat sedative yogurt 

S S T E T


----------



## Sassycakes

*Sue started texting Ed today.*

*E D G D Y*


----------



## Sunny

Electioneering Democrats generally don't yodel.

G S Y T L


----------



## Citygirl

*Golly, Stan yells too loud!

Y N S O D *


----------



## Kaila

Yodeling never silences ornery dogs.

G R S Y S


----------



## tinytn

*Good Russians sing yodeling songs

D S G G S*


----------



## JustBonee

Did someone give Georgie spinach?

D E E E H


----------



## tinytn

*Did Edith eat entire Ham?? 

D H T E M *


----------



## Kaila

Does he touch each muffin?

S E H H N


----------



## tinytn

....


----------



## Sunny

^^^
S E H H N

Some elephants have heavy noses.

E S E Y S


----------



## Kaila

Each sunrise earns your satisfaction.

H E S R N


----------



## tinytn

*Hogs eat salty red nuts

S T Y D S *


----------



## Kaila

Send Tim Your Dirty Socks.

D M R Y S


----------



## tinytn

*Did Mary return your socks? 

D Y N R S *


----------



## Sassycakes

*D Y N R S*
*
Does your neighbor really steal
*
*S R R Y L*


----------



## Sunny

She recently raided your luxuries.

E Y D R S


----------



## Sparky

Eerie yodelers don't really sing 

E S T Y G


----------



## Citygirl

*Ernie Started To Yodel Gently

E D O L Y*


----------



## Kaila

Earthworms dug out last year.

S G T T R


----------



## tinytn

*Snake grew two talking rattles 

E W O G S *


----------



## Sparky

Eager wasps often get stung 

R S N T G


----------



## Kaila

Real snails never take glass.

L S R E S


----------



## tinytn

Large snails rarely eat spinach 

E S Y T H


----------



## JustBonee

Eddie said you told him.

E D U D M


----------



## Kaila

Eddie doesn't understand difficult machinery.

E T D T Y


----------



## RubyK

E D U D M 

Expectant Doris used diabolical magic.

T S D L C


----------



## Sunny

They say Doris looks creepy.

Y Y S S Y


----------



## toffee

YAPPY YES SILLY SAUCY YOU 

YSYYU


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling seals yell yodels underwater 

G S L S R


----------



## Kaila

Golf shoe laces slip rarely

F E S P Y


----------



## Sunny

Finally, every sentence pleases you.

Y Y E S U


----------



## Kaila

Yes, you each smile understandingly.  

S U H E Y


----------



## Citygirl

*She usually hates eating yogurt.

E Y S G T*


----------



## Sparky

Energetic yodeling Swiss get tonsillitis 

C G S T S


----------



## Kaila

Costly gaffes sure to stress!

Y S E O S


----------



## Sparky

Yak sausages emit odd smells 

K S T D S


----------



## Sunny

Kids seldom try daffodil sandwiches.

S M Y L S


----------



## Kaila

Stressed moms yodel long songs

D S L G S


----------



## Sunny

Don't sing loud, Grandpa, stop!

T G D A P


----------



## Sparky

Thin gruel donuts are pathetic 

N L S E C


----------



## Sassycakes

Never Lend Someone Else Cash !

R D E E D


----------



## JustBonee

Really don't ever eat duck.

Y T R T K


----------



## Kaila

You train racehorses to kick? 

U N S O K


----------



## Citygirl

*Unfortunately Neil Sent Only Keys!

Y L T Y S *


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda loves to yodel sometimes.

A S O L S


----------



## Kaila

Alan says only Linda snores.

N S Y A S


----------



## tinytn

Nobody said your a snorer 

Y D R A R


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks Drive Rudy Another Route

S E Y R E*


----------



## tinytn

several eels yodeled real easy 

L S D L Y


----------



## Kaila

Lets serve desserts left yesterday

S E S T Y


----------



## Sparky

Siberians eat steamed tadpole yogurt 

S T D E T


----------



## Citygirl

*Sardines Test Diet Eating Traits

S T T G S *


----------



## Kaila

Snacks to take, go swiftly!

S O E O Y


----------



## Sunny

Stop overdoing excruciating operatics, Yolanda!

P G G S A


----------



## Kaila

Please go get several apples.

E O T L S


----------



## Citygirl

*Esther ordered twenty loaded sandwiches.

R D Y D S*


----------



## Kaila

Random dogs yowl during storms.

M S L G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Many Seniors Love Getting Slim.

Y S E G M*


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling snails earn good money 

G S N D Y


----------



## Sunny

Grasshoppers seldom need drivers yet.

S M D S T


----------



## Kaila

Several mothers doubt students' tales.

L S T S S


----------



## Sparky

Loud snoring tortoises sound strange

D G S D E


----------



## tinytn

*Dogs get so darn energetic !

S T O N C *


----------



## Sunny

Samantha tried out nightmarish costumes.

A D T H S


----------



## Kaila

All diners take home snacks.

L S E E S


----------



## JustBonee

Listening should erase every sadness.

G D E Y S


----------



## Sparky

Gorging dormice eat yogurt sandwiches 

G E T T S


----------



## tinytn

*Get everyone to make something.

T E O E G *


----------



## Sunny

Tessie enjoys overeating, even garlic!

E S G N C


----------



## Citygirl

*Easy songs guarantee new comers.

Y S E W S*


----------



## Sparky

Yodel singing Egyptians want stopping

L G S T G


----------



## Sunny

Listen, girls, stop that giggling!

N S P T G


----------



## Kaila

No sibling practices total greed.

O G S L D


----------



## Citygirl

*Other Girls Sing Loudly Daily

R S G Y Y*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Russian servants gave you yams.

N S E U S*


----------



## Sparky

Nice seals eat unwanted sardines 

E S T D S


----------



## Kaila

Even Starfish Take donuts sometimes.

N H E S S


----------



## tinytn

*Northern Hogs eat Salmon salad. 

N S T N D *


----------



## Kaila

Never saw those Northern Dogs!

R W E N S


----------



## tinytn

*Red Worms eat natural  sausage!

D S T L E  *


----------



## Kaila

Do stars twinkle late evenings?

O S E E S


----------



## tinytn

*Often Stars entertain Eagles soaring 

N S N S G*


----------



## Sunny

No senators now seem great.

O S W M T


----------



## Pink Biz

*Oscar should water my tulips.

R D R Y S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Real Diners Remember Yolanda's Singing.

L S R S G *


----------



## Sunny

Listen, squawking roosters sound gruesome!

N G S D E


----------



## Sparky

Normal ghosts still don't eat 

L S L T T


----------



## Kaila

Late sleepers lose time terribly

E S E E Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Eddie Sends Easter Eggs Yearly.

E S R S Y*


----------



## Kaila

Each student reads some yearbooks.

H T S E S


----------



## Sassycakes

*Hearing Ted's secret Ed squealed  *

*G S T D D*


----------



## JustBonee

Giving some thought does depress.

G E T S S


----------



## Sparky

Gamboling energetic tortoises seem slow

G C S M W


----------



## Kaila

Grateful cats seem most welcomed.

L S M T D


----------



## tinytn

Love song mirrored the divorce ♪

E G D E E


----------



## Kaila

Each giant does eat eggs.

H T S T S


----------



## Sunny

Her toast seems too spicy.

R T S O Y


----------



## Kaila

Ripe tomatoes spoil over years.

E S L R S


----------



## tinytn

*Eastern snake looked real stunned ..

L E D L D*


----------



## Citygirl

*Lonely Edith Does Long Days!

Y H S G S*


----------



## JustBonee

You have some good slogans.  

U E E D S


----------



## Kaila

Underneath everything, Ed does super.

H G D S R


----------



## Sparky

Howling gerbils don't sound right 

G S T D T


----------



## Citygirl

*Greasy Sardines* *Taste Delicious, Too.

Y S E S O*


----------



## tinytn

*Yes Sardines. Eva swallowed one

S S A D E*


----------



## Sunny

Slimy sardines are dreadful entrees.

Y S E L S


----------



## Kaila

Your slimy eats , left swimming.

R Y S T G


----------



## Sunny

Really, you should try Galapagos.

Y U D Y S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Yvonne understands Denmark's yachting system.

E S S G M*


----------



## JustBonee

Evening stars show  glamorous moon.

G S W S N


----------



## Sparky

Greased sardine waffles smell nasty

D E S L Y


----------



## Sunny

Does everyone still like yogurt?

S E L E T


----------



## Kaila

Still except leftover egg taste.

L T R G E


----------



## tinytn

*Large truck rammed gate entrance

E K D E E *


----------



## Kaila

Elves kick dirt everywhere/ everyplace!

S K T E E


----------



## tinytn

Skinny Kangaroos toast Elephant ears 

Y S T T S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks Sit Twiddling Toes Sometimes.  

S T G S S*


----------



## tinytn

*Sometimes Tigers get salty seafood 

S S T Y D *


----------



## Sparky

Spiteful swans torment yodeling ducks

L S T G S


----------



## tinytn

*Large snake tasted Gino's skin !

E E D S N *


----------



## Kaila

Sparky said:


> Spiteful swans torment yodeling ducks



How dare they?


----------



## Kaila

E E D S N
Elephant ears do sense noises.

T S O E S


----------



## Sunny

They say one eats sopranos.

Y Y E S S


----------



## Sassycakes

Yesterday you expressed sincere sympathy 

Y U D E Y


----------



## tinytn

Your Uncle doesn't eat yogurt ?

R E T T T


----------



## JustBonee

Remind everyone to take turns.

D E O E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Did everyone order extra sandwiches?

D E R A S*


----------



## Sparky

Dangling eyelashes resemble agitated spiders 

G S E D S


----------



## tinytn

Green spiders eat dead snakes

N S T D S


----------



## Sunny

Never stop trying, Dad said.

R P G D D


----------



## Pink Biz

*Reading poetry gets David dizzy.

G Y S D Y*


----------



## Kaila

Go your separate directions yonder.

O R E S R


----------



## Sparky

Obstreperous reindeer eat Santa's ravioli 

S R T S I


----------



## Kaila

Special rabbit took step indoors.

L T K P S


----------



## tinytn

*Like teasing Kaila's Pet Snake 

E G S T E *


----------



## Citygirl

Eddie Gets Stubborn Tuesday Evenings!

E S N Y S


----------



## Sunny

Eddie seems nicer, you say?

E S R U Y


----------



## Sparky

Eddie sings really underwhelming yodels 

E S Y G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Every senior yak gets sleepy.

Y R K S Y*


----------



## Kaila

You rarely keep secrets yodeling.

U Y P S G


----------



## Citygirl

*Useless Yodeling Permits Silly Giggling.

S G S Y G*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Sam gave Sally yesterdays Garbage*

*M E Y S *E


----------



## Sparky

Macabre elves yodel something eerie 

E S L G E


----------



## tinytn

*Even snails love green **Endive

N S E N E*


----------



## Sassycakes

N S E N E

Ned saw Ed'S new Envoy.

D W S W Y


----------



## Sunny

Don't wear socks when yodeling.

T R S N G


----------



## Kaila

Teach Ryan some, next game

H N E T E


----------



## Sassycakes

*Harry never expected to escape !*

*Y R D O E*


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday's rain didn't overwater everything.

S N T R G


----------



## Sparky

Singing nuns tried rapping gently 

G S D G Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Girl Scouts Do Go Yodeling.

L S O O G*


----------



## Kaila

Long sleeves over only gloves

G S R Y S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Grow some rutabagas, you scumbag!

W E S U G*


----------



## tinytn

*Wagon engine sometimes use gas 

N E S E S *


----------



## Kaila

We even sent under garments.

E N T R S


----------



## Kaila

tinytn said:


> N E S E S



Never even scores each situation

R N S H N


----------



## tinytn

*Raining now. Showers heading South,

G W S G H *


----------



## Kaila

Go when Sam goes home.

O N M S E


----------



## Sparky

Ostrich noises might sound eerie 

H S T D E


----------



## Kaila

Hand Sewing takes dexterity especially

D G S Y Y


----------



## JustBonee

Doing gardening saves your yard.

G G S R D


----------



## Kaila

Going grocery shopping required driving.

G Y G D G


----------



## Sparky

Good yodeling goats don't grumble 

D G S T E


----------



## tinytn

*Dogs  get some T-bone entrees 

S T E E S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Stacy Trades Eats Every Sunday!

Y S S Y Y*


----------



## Kaila

Yarn store says you yelled.

N E S U D


----------



## Citygirl

Neal's Eagles Swim Usually Daily!

S S M Y Y


----------



## Sunny

Some say Manchurian yaks yodel.

E Y N S L


----------



## Kaila

Each year never seems lasting

H R R S G


----------



## Sparky

Horseradish ratatouille really smells gruesome 

H E Y S E


----------



## Kaila

Home electric yard signs everywhere

E C D S E


----------



## Sunny

Every Christmas, dazzling signs explode.

Y S G S E


----------



## Kaila

You seem goofy since eating

U M Y E G


----------



## JustBonee

Use my yarn everyday, Grandma.

E Y N Y A


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Yak Needs Yodeling Assistance!

Y K S G E*


----------



## Kaila

You know she goes early

U W E S Y


----------



## tinytn

*Urban wants everyone start yodeling

N S E T G*


----------



## Sparky

Rough sheep eat toughened grass 

H P T D S


----------



## tinytn

Hippo party tomorrow,  down stairs!!

O Y W N S


----------



## Sunny

Our yaks would never stay.

R S D R Y


----------



## Kaila

Real sheep don't ruin yards.

L P T N S


----------



## tinytn

*Lets play the new songs 

S Y E W S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Some Yodelers Eat Wedding Soup

E S T G P*


----------



## Sparky

Excessive sleepwalking Tibetans get pooped  

E G S T D


----------



## Citygirl

*Each Guest Says Taxes Delayed

H T S S D*


----------



## Kaila

Home to spend Saturday daydreaming

E O D Y G


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Other Day Yolanda Glows

Y R Y A S*


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda raked yards and sang 

A K S D G *


----------



## Sparky

Alcoholic kamikaze snails drink gin 

C E S K N


----------



## tinytn

Cajun Eskimos seem kinda numb

N S M A B


----------



## Pink Biz

*Need some mangos and bananas?

D E S D S*


----------



## Sunny

Don't eat sloppy doughnuts sneakily.

T T Y S Y


----------



## Kaila

Take to your sleds yearly !

E O R S Y


----------



## Sunny

"European octopi rock,"  says Yolanda.

N I K S A


----------



## Citygirl

Neurotic Insects Keep Sending Alerts

C S P G S


----------



## Sparky

Crummy snails prefer getting sloshed 

Y S R G D


----------



## Kaila

Your shoes ruin good dirt

R S N D T


----------



## tinytn

*Retired shoes never did travel.

D S R D L *


----------



## Citygirl

*Dennis Sent Rose Daily Limericks

S T E Y S*


----------



## Sunny

She tried elation, yet sobbed.

E D N T D


----------



## Kaila

Eastern ducks never try diving.

N S R Y G


----------



## tinytn

Northern singers rarely yodel Greetings

N S Y L S


----------



## Kaila

Northwest swimmers yell loud slogans.

T S L D S


----------



## Citygirl

*The Swimmers Like Daily Salmon

E S E Y N*


----------



## JustBonee

Each  son eats your noodles.

H N S R S


----------



## Sunny

Honestly, nuns seldom really sing.

Y S M Y G


----------



## Sparky

Yet some monks yodel good 

T E S L D


----------



## Citygirl

*They Eat Salmon Lightly, Daily!

Y T N Y Y*


----------



## Sunny

You tried New York yesteray?

U D W K Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Uncle Dan went kayaking yesterday.

E N T G Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*Eating Nightly Treats, Giggles Yolanda?

G Y S S A*


----------



## Kaila

Great year, so says Alice.

T R O S E


----------



## JustBonee

They really owe some explanation.

Y Y E E N


----------



## Kaila

Yes, your expenses equal nineties.

S R S L S


----------



## Sparky

Slow relaxed snails look sluggish 

W D S K H


----------



## Sunny

Why do Swedish kangaroos hiccup?

Y O H S P


----------



## Kaila

You overly humble sharing people

U Y E G E


----------



## Sunny

Ugh, you eat gooey ectoplasm?

H U T Y M


----------



## Sparky

Hysterical unicorns take yak medicine 

L S E K E


----------



## tinytn

*Lost snails eating Kielbasa everywhere !

T S G A E *


----------



## Sparky

Tall snails get awful earache 

L S T L E


----------



## Kaila

Sparky said:


> Tall snails get awful earache


 I really would have thought that the taller snails would get fewer, due to better drainage from their ear tubes... 


Lost seals took little eels

T S K E S


----------



## Sunny

Tall snails kiss elephants sometimes.

L S S S S


----------



## Kaila

Long snails sip several sangria's

G S P L S


----------



## Citygirl

*Greasy Slugs Plead Lengthy Solitude*

Y S D Y E


----------



## Sunny

Young slugs don't yield easily.

G S T D Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Greta Seldom Tries Dry Yogurt

A M S Y T*


----------



## Sunny

And my sister yodels tonight.

D Y R S T


----------



## Kaila

Does your rooster see turkey?

S R R E Y


----------



## tinytn

Sam rakes rocks every year!

M S S Y R


----------



## Sparky

Most senile snails yodel rubbish 

T E S L H


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tell Edna she likes hamburger.

L A E S R*


----------



## Kaila

Leave alone each snail retiring

E E H L G


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone envied Helen's Leg Garter 


E D S G R *


----------



## Sassycakes

Each Day someone gets revenge.

H Y E S E


----------



## Citygirl

*Heavy Yaks Eat Sow Ears!

Y S T W S*


----------



## Sassycakes

*You should talk with Santa*

*U D K H A*


----------



## Sparky

Unshaven damsels keep hairy armpits 

N S P Y S


----------



## Citygirl

New Salmon Peeps Yodel Sometimes

W N S L S


----------



## tinytn

Wingless Northern Seagulls live solo

S N S E O


----------



## Kaila

Silly names sound even odd.

Y S D N D


----------



## tinytn

*Yes, someone dear named Donald 

S E R D D *


----------



## Sassycakes

S E R D D

Sue examined Rob's Dead Dog

E D S D G


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Dog Sabotages Dog Groomers

Y G S G S*


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling giraffes sometimes get sloshed  

G S S T D


----------



## Sunny

Get seriously sober today, dude.

T Y R Y E


----------



## Citygirl

*Tell Yolanda, Repeat Yodeling Early.

L A T G Y*


----------



## JustBonee

Let all teams get yardage.

T L S T E


----------



## Sparky

Treacle laced snails taste excellent 

E D S E T


----------



## Citygirl

*Ears Do Seem Extra Tasty!

S O M A Y*


----------



## Kaila

Some offer more after yesterday's.

E R E R S


----------



## CrackerJack

Eric Roberts Earned Rita's Sympathy

C T D S S


----------



## Kaila

Courting Theresa deserves special slowness. 

G A S L S


----------



## JustBonee

Give all some love sometime.

E L E E E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Lumberjack Eats Eloquent Eels!

Y K S T S*


----------



## Sparky

Yak kisses seem too soggy 

K S M O Y


----------



## JustBonee

Keep some memories of  yesteryear.

P E S F R


----------



## Sunny

Penguin eggs savor free refrigeration.

N S R E N


----------



## Citygirl

*Never Serve Refried Eggs, Nora.

R E D S A*


----------



## Sparky

Reindeer even drink Santa's Advocaat 

R N K S T


----------



## tinytn

*Registered Nurse kissed Santa twice!

D E D A E *


----------



## Citygirl

*Ducks Entered* *Dancing Around Everyone!

S D G D E*


----------



## tinytn

Stage director got drunk everyday

E R T K Y


----------



## JustBonee

Every running team keeps youthful.

Y G M S L


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling geese might sound loud 

G E T D D


----------



## Sunny

Geese even tried doing dances.

E N D G S


----------



## Kaila

Eastern North Dakota gets snow

N H A S W


----------



## Sparky

Neanderthal hamsters are so weird

L S E O D


----------



## tinytn

*Lets start enjoying our day

S T G R Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*Slim Trees Get Really Yucky! 

M S T Y Y *


----------



## Kaila

My snails tolerate your yard. 

Y S E R D


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers Sound Eager, Repeatedly Daily!

S D R Y Y*


----------



## Kaila

Several diners really yelled "YES!"

L S Y D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Let's Send Yolanda Dry Shoes!  

S D A Y S*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Sue doesn't attend Yard sales*

*E T D D S*


----------



## Sunny

Egbert truly detests damp slippers.

T Y S P S


----------



## Kaila

Thank your stars, Papa stayed.

K R S A D


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep Repeating Sara's Address Daily

P G S S Y*


----------



## Sparky

Pig grunts sometimes sound yodelish 

G S S D H


----------



## JustBonee

Give someone several  daily hugs.

E  E L Y S


----------



## Sassycakes

Even Ed Likes Yard sales 

N D S D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Nobody Denies Sally Drinks Scotch!

Y S Y S H *


----------



## tinytn

*Your string yoyo shouted help ! 

R G OD P*


----------



## Sunny

Rotund grandmas outsource dreaded pilates.

D S E D S


----------



## Sparky

Dancing snails even dance sambas 

G S N E S


----------



## tinytn

*Going South never East Side

G H R R E*


----------



## Kaila

Get hair removal really easily

T R L Y Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Trading Routes Lets Yolanda Yodel!

G S S A L*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Getting some sleep at Last *

* G E P T T*


----------



## tinytn

*Got every puppet to talk

T Y T O K *


----------



## Kaila

Test your temper on kicking

T R R N G


----------



## tinytn

Try reversing Red night gown

Y G D T N


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling goldfish drink tequila now 

G H K A W


----------



## Citygirl

*Gold Has Kept Away Wasps

D S T Y S*


----------



## JustBonee

Did Santa tell you something? 

D   A L  U   G


----------



## Kaila

Did anyone lose ugly gloves ?

D E E Y S


----------



## Sunny

Does everyone enjoy Yule, somehow?

S E Y E W


----------



## Sparky

Snowmen eat yams every winter 

N T S Y R


----------



## Citygirl

*Never Treat Silly Yolanda Rudely

R T Y A Y *


----------



## Sunny

Really terrible yams appear yellow.

Y E S R W


----------



## JustBonee

Yesterday  Ernie sold rare  watch.

Y  E  D  E   H


----------



## Sparky

Yak ear donuts encourage heartburn 

K R S E N


----------



## tinytn

Kicking Rhinos still enjoying nostalgia 

G S L Y A


----------



## Citygirl

*Gently Slide, Loudly Yodeling Aggressively.

Y E Y G Y*


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda eats yellow gherkins yearly.

A S W S Y


----------



## Citygirl

*All Salt Water Scares Yolanda!

L T R S A *


----------



## Sunny

Large turtles really scare anyone!

E S Y E E


----------



## Sparky

Evening sleepwalkers yodel everything early 


G S L G Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Green Spiders Lack Great Yodeling.

N S K T G *


----------



## Sunny

Never stalk kangaroos trying gymnastics!

R K S G S


----------



## Kaila

Real kids seldom go sleep

L S M O P


----------



## Sparky

Loud sailors might own parrots 

D S T N S


----------



## tinytn

*Don't  sing those native songs

T G E E S*


----------



## Kaila

Thank Goodness everyone eats snacks

K S E S S


----------



## tinytn

Kissing Santa Embarrassed Secret Santa's

G A D T S


----------



## JustBonee

Greta  ate daily  two sandwiches.

A E Y O S


----------



## tinytn

*All Elephants yodel on Sundays

L S L N S *


----------



## Kaila

Lost socks leave none smiling

T S E E G


----------



## Citygirl

*Tasty Salmon Eat Elephant Garlic!

Y N T T C*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Your new tutor taught calculus.

R W R T S*


----------



## Sunny

Rotate while reading this sentence.

E E G S E


----------



## Sparky

Ear exercises get so exhausting   

R S T O G


----------



## Citygirl

*Red Snails Trust Only Grass!

D S T Y S*


----------



## Sunny

Don't stand till you sit.

T D L U T


----------



## Kaila

Tall dam leaks under top

L M S R P


----------



## tinytn

*Larger moose seem real polite

R E M L E *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ran eleven miles last evening.

N N S T G*


----------



## Sassycakes

Ned's neighbor started telling gossip 

S R D G P


----------



## Citygirl

Slugs really damage grass pathways.

S Y E S S


----------



## Sunny

Slippery young eels slither sideways.

Y G S R S


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling gnus sing reindeer songs 

G S G R S


----------



## Citygirl

*Grateful Seniors Get Really Sad!

L S T Y D*


----------



## tinytn

*Lets slow the yelling down

S W E G N *


----------



## JustBonee

*Some winter evenings garner  nostalgia.

E R S R A   *


----------



## Sunny

Everyday revelry seems racy, aptly.

Y Y S Y Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling yetis suffer yodelers yodelitis 

G S R S S


----------



## Citygirl

*Green Snails Require Salty Sandwiches

N S E Y S *


----------



## JustBonee

New snow embarked yesterday sunrise.   

W  W   D Y E


----------



## Sunny

Hey Sparky, you managed to get "yodel" into the same sentence three times!  I'm proud of you!  

White water dampened yachting expectations. 

E R D G S


----------



## JustBonee

Every river does gradual streaming.   

Y  R  S  L  G


----------



## tinytn

*Your Red Suspenders look great !

R D S K T *


----------



## Sunny

Red dominates Scottish kilt tartans.

D S H T S


----------



## Kaila

Doctor says, hide those sweets!

R S E E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Real Sausage Enters Every Sub.

L E S Y B*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Little Elmo snatched your bacon!

E O D R N*


----------



## Sunny

Elmo once drank rum nogs.

O E K M S


----------



## Sparky

Overheated Eskimos keep melting snow

D S P G W


----------



## Citygirl

*Depressed Snowmen Packed Gray Waders

D N D Y S*


----------



## JustBonee

Doing  nothing daily yields stiffness.

G  G  Y  S   S


----------



## Sunny

Good grief, Yankees slip sometimes!

D F S P S


----------



## JustBonee

Debating Frank seems pretty simple.  

G  K  S  Y   E


----------



## Sparky

Galling karaoke snails yodel everything 

G E S L G


----------



## Sunny

Girls, Elvis sometimes loves gyrations!

S S S S S


----------



## Kaila

Slim smooth slinking snails slide.

M H G S E


----------



## tinytn

*My horse gets seasick everyday

Y E S K Y *


----------



## Kaila

Your eldest son kept yawning!

R T N T G


----------



## tinytn

*Return the noisy toy gun

N E Y Y N*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Never eat yellow yams naked.

R T W S D*


----------



## Citygirl

*Real Turtles Waste Salmon Daily

L S E N Y *


----------



## Kaila

Last store entrance near you

T E E R U


----------



## JustBonee

The  early  evening  rain  unfolded.

E Y G N D


----------



## Sunny

Evading, Yuri growled, "Nice dog!"

G I D E G


----------



## Sparky

Giddy Icelanders drink excessive gin

Y S K E N


----------



## tinytn

*Your snake kissed Ernie's nose !

R E D S E *


----------



## Kaila

Red eggs don't sound eatable

D S T D E


----------



## tinytn

*Down south they dye eggs

N H Y E S*


----------



## Kaila

None Home Yet Early Sounds

E E T Y S


----------



## Sassycakes

*Everyone eats their yummy soup.*

*E S R Y P*


----------



## Repondering

*Effective science requires your perseverance.

E E S R E *


----------



## Sunny

Every European still respects England.

Y N L S D


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks never lay sideways downhill.

S R Y S L*


----------



## Sparky

Sasquatches really yodel strange lyrics 

S Y L E S


----------



## Sparky

Sailor yodelers like eating spinach 

R S E G H


----------



## Kaila

Ragged sweaters even get hemmed

D S N T D


----------



## Citygirl

*Dinky Salmon Never Turn Dry!

Y N R N Y*


----------



## Sunny

Your nose runs near Yolanda.

R E S R A


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember Every Snail Reads Amazingly

R Y L S Y*


----------



## Kaila

Really, you love saying "yes"

Y U E G S


----------



## Sunny

Yes, ugly eggs get scrambled.

S Y S T D


----------



## JustBonee

Save your sermon til dark.

E  R  N  L  K


----------



## Sparky

Even Rachmaninov never liked kazooing

N V R D G


----------



## Sunny

Never voice remarks deriding gestation.

R E S G N


----------



## tinytn

*Report every sign going North!

T Y N G H *


----------



## Citygirl

*Then, Yolanda Never Got Harmed!

N A R T D *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Ned and Rick tried diving*

*D D K D G*


----------



## Sunny

Didn't Donald know dogs growl?

T D W S L


----------



## Sparky

Tortoises dance with slow legs 

S E H W S


----------



## tinytn

*Several elephants have white skin 

L S E E N*


----------



## Sunny

Ladies seldom entertain elegantly now.

S M N Y W


----------



## Sassycakes

*S M N Y W*
*
Sue must need your watch
*
*E T D R H*


----------



## Citygirl

*Eagles Talk During Realistic Hatching

S K G C G*


----------



## tinytn

*Elmer tried doodling Red Hearts

R D G D S *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Rita's Dad gives Dogs sanctuary *

*S D S S Y*


----------



## Sparky

Scatty deluded Swiss seem yodelised 

Y D S M D


----------



## Sunny

Yodeling ducks sound merry, Donald.

G S D Y D


----------



## Sassycakes

George started doing your dishes.

E D G R S


----------



## tinytn

*Even dogs growl real sarcastically 

N S L L Y*


----------



## Sparky

Nonsense singers like ludicrous yodeling 

E S E S G


----------



## Citygirl

*Even Sardines Eat Seasoned Goose

N S T D E *


----------



## Kaila

Never step toward Deviled Eggs!

R P D D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember Pansies Do Despise Sun

R S O E N *


----------



## Sparky

Rudolph saves old electric noses  

H S D C S


----------



## tinytn

*Happy Santa's do comical surprises 

Y S O L S *


----------



## Kaila

Yearly Solstice offers little sunlight

Y E S E T


----------



## tinytn

*Your eyes seem easily tired?

R S M Y D *


----------



## Kaila

Ragged socks mean yarn darning

D S N N G


----------



## tinytn

*Doughnuts seem not nearly good

S M T Y D *


----------



## Citygirl

*Small Mice Treat Yodelers Differently.

L E T S Y *


----------



## Kaila

Let Evergreen Trees Stay Year-round!

T N S Y D


----------



## tinytn

*Tennessee Night singers yodel daily 

E T S L Y *


----------



## Kaila

Eat treats sent last year

T S T T R


----------



## Doomp

On Saturday, relieve Dad's secretary.


----------



## tinytn

Remember to drop your last letters for the next player Doomp

*N Y E  S Y 

New years eve . start yelling !

W S E T G *


----------



## Sunny

Who still expects to go?

O L S O O


----------



## Sparky

Only lethargic squids or octopods 

Y C S R S


----------



## Sunny

You can still relax, Sparky.

U N L X Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Ugly Nights Lets Xenia Yodel!

Y S S A L*


----------



## JustBonee

You should see all  lights.  

U  D  E  L  S


----------



## tinytn

*You do enjoy little stars? 

U O Y E S *


----------



## JustBonee

Use only your easel stand.

  E   Y   R   L   D


----------



## Kaila

Each year, Reach little dreams.

H R H E S


----------



## tinytn

Harry's Red hair enticed Sandy

S D R D Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Stevie Delivered Randy's Dirty Yaks

E D S Y S*


----------



## Sunny

Edward discovered spotless yaks somewhere.

D D S S E


----------



## tinytn

*Dominant Duck saw Swans eating 

T K W S G *


----------



## Kaila

Titles Kept with some games

S T H E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Soon The Heavenly Eagles Signal

N E Y S L*


----------



## Kaila

New Even Year Seems Likely

W N R S Y


----------



## Sunny

We now resolve staying young.

E W E G G


----------



## Citygirl

*Ernie Went East Gathering Greens!

E T T G S*


----------



## Sunny

Even the turtles galloped swiftly!

N E S D Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Not even slugs dominate yodeling.

T N S E G*


----------



## tinytn

*Tennessee never sprouted evergreen Grass

E R D N S *


----------



## Sparky

Egotistical reindeer don't need Santa 

L R T D A


----------



## JustBonee

Let's rearrange the daily activities.   

S  E  E  Y  S


----------



## tinytn

*Seven Elephants enjoyed yodeling songs

N S D G S *


----------



## Sunny

Not since dinosaurs got smooshed.

R E S T D


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember Ernie Stayed Till Dawn!

R E D L N *


----------



## Repondering

*Rebel Ensigns Deliver Libelous News

L S R S S *


----------



## Sparky

Loud singing reindeer sometimes screech 

D G R S H


----------



## Citygirl

*During Garden Rituals Slugs Hibernate

G N S S E*


----------



## tinytn

*Go North! See snow everyday!

O H E W Y *


----------



## Repondering

*Oh How Everyone Wants Yogurt!

H W E S T *


----------



## Sassycakes

H W E S T

He was experiencing  serious trouble

E S G S E


----------



## Sunny

Eerie screams generated spooky expectations.

E S D Y S


----------



## Sparky

Even spooks do yodeling sometimes 

N S O G S


----------



## tinytn

*New Snow outside!  Going Sledding!

W W E G G*


----------



## Citygirl

*Wagon Wheels Even Get Grubby!

N S N T Y*


----------



## Kaila

No sense nodding to Yappers

O E G O S


----------



## tinytn

*One Egg got over scrambled 

E G T R D *


----------



## Sassycakes

*E G T R D*
*
Every good teacher responds daily
*
*Y D R S Y*


----------



## JustBonee

You don't really save Yorkies  

U T Y E  S


----------



## Sparky

Underwater turtles yodel every second 

R S L Y D


----------



## Citygirl

*Red Salmon Let Yodelers Dine.

D N T S E*


----------



## CrackerJack

Good Evening To Dolly-Dream

D G O Y M


----------



## tinytn

*Dogs going over yonder meadow

S G R R W *


----------



## Sparky

Smelly grubby rats require washing 

Y Y S E G


----------



## Kaila

Your yard seems especially green

R D S Y N


----------



## tinytn

Red Daisies  seem yellow now

D S M W W


----------



## Sparky

Dried snails might want watering 

D S T T G


----------



## tinytn

*Disturbed snails took time gathering .

D S K E G *


----------



## Sunny

Disturbed snails kill every gecko.

D S L Y O


----------



## Sparky

Demented snails like yodeling outside 

D S E G E


----------



## Sunny

Demented snails easily get exuberant.

D S Y T T


----------



## Citygirl

Dainty sardines yodel, tremendously talented.

Y S L Y D


----------



## Sassycakes

Y S L Y D

Yesterday Sam liked your dress


Y M D R S


----------



## Pink Biz

*You may drink red sangria.

U Y K D A*


----------



## Sunny

Usually, you keep dancing, Alphonse.

Y U P G E


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda uses professional girdle engineers 

A S L E S


----------



## Sunny

Alas, she lacks elegance somehow.

S E S E W


----------



## Citygirl

*Sensible eating slows every Wednesday

E G S Y Y*


----------



## Sassycakes

E G S Y Y

Every Guy signed your yearbook

E Y D R K


----------



## Sunny

English Yorkie dogs resist kisses.

H E S T S


----------



## Citygirl

*Hurried endings stay tasteful somehow.

D S Y L W *


----------



## Sparky

Disturbed seals yodel like walruses 

D S L E S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Drinking steadily left Ernest stupified.

G Y T T D*


----------



## Citygirl

*Getting Yaks Tested Took Days

G S D K S*


----------



## Sunny

Grisly Samoan dragons keep smiling.

Y N S P G


----------



## Sparky

Yetis never speak propa gramma

S R K A A


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sam rejected Karen's algebra algorithms.

M D S A S*


----------



## Kaila

My dad said, Allowance suspended

Y D D E D


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodeling Did Damage Every Dog.

G D E Y G *


----------



## Sassycakes

G D E Y G

Greg doesn't enjoy your Gags

G T Y R S


----------



## Sunny

Glinda, thank you, ruby slippers!

A K U Y S


----------



## Kaila

Always kept up your studies

S T P R S


----------



## Sparky

Some tortoises prefer running slow 

E S R G W


----------



## Citygirl

*Each Summer Randy Gains Weight!

H R Y S T*


----------



## Sunny

He resists Yolanda's subtle taunts.

E S S E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Sunday Someone Eats Salmon!

Y Y E S N *


----------



## tinytn

*Yep, Yolanda even swims now .   

P A N S W *


----------



## Sunny

Pour another nice, sweet wine.

R R E T E


----------



## Sparky

Recycled Rhubarb eaters take Echinacea 

D B S E A


----------



## tinytn

*Driving backward , start evenly angled..

G D T Y D*


----------



## Kaila

Guess direction to your dentist!

S N O R T


----------



## Citygirl

*Slugs Never Order Refried Tomatoes!

S R R D S*


----------



## Sunny

Some Russians really dance splendidly.

 E S Y E Y


----------



## Sassycakes

* E S Y E Y*
*
Every Saturday you enjoy yourself
*
*Y Y U Y F*


----------



## Repondering

*Yes, your usual yeomen fraternize.

S R L N E *


----------



## JustBonee

Sing really long notes everyday.  

G  Y  G  S  Y


----------



## Sunny

Gee, your girdle's slipping, Yolanda!

E R S G A


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric rotten singers get agitated 

C N S T D


----------



## Sassycakes

*C N S T D*
*
Carl never started taking Drugs
*
*L R D G S*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Labrador retrievers don't greet strangers.

R S T T S*


----------



## tinytn

*Right side tire's too soft 

T E S O T *


----------



## Pink Biz

*The entire school opened today.

E E L D Y*


----------



## Sunny

Evelyn entirely loves doing yoga.

N Y S G A


----------



## Citygirl

*Now Yolanda Seems Getting Adjusted.

W A S G D*


----------



## Sparky

Waterproof antelopes still get drenched 

F S L T D


----------



## Citygirl

*Falling Stars Land Tactfully Daily.

G S D Y Y*


----------



## Sunny

Gentlemen should dodge yelling yahoos.

N D E G S


----------



## Sassycakes

N D E G S

Nancy's dress exposed great legs.

S S D T S


----------



## Sparky

Sham snails don't taste snalish 

M S T E H


----------



## Citygirl

*Missing Sweet Tooth Entails Headaches!

G T H S S*


----------



## tinytn

*Going to have  Snake Stew !

G O E E W*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Gold ostrich eggs excited William.

D H S D M*


----------



## tinytn

*Dan harvested  several  Dried Mushrooms

N D L D S*


----------



## Sunny

No dog likes doing somersaults.

O G S G S


----------



## JustBonee

Often George snags grocery savings.

N  E  S  Y  S


----------



## Sparky

Narcoleptic eels still yodel sometimes 

C S L L S


----------



## Kaila

Cake spoons look like shovels

E S K E S


----------



## JustBonee

Even songs keep everyone  sad.

N  S  P  E  D


----------



## Citygirl

*Never Send Parker Eastern Diamonds!

R D R N S*


----------



## JustBonee

Reading daily reviews never sour.

G Y  S  R  R


----------



## tinytn

*Grab your shirt Rabel Rouser 

B R T L R *


----------



## Sassycakes

B R T L R 

Bob really thought Laura responded 

B Y T A D


----------



## Repondering

*Balance Your Tasteful Artistic Dreams 

E R L C S *


----------



## Sunny

Every Russian likes cold soup.

Y N S D P


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers never sing during peeing 

S R G G G


----------



## JustBonee

Save really great garden  greens.

E  Y T  N  S


----------



## tinytn

*Elegant  Ewe, tells naughty stories.

T E S Y S *


----------



## Sunny

The elephant stole your supper.

E T E R R


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Trader Eats Raw Rabbit!

Y R S W T*


----------



## tinytn

*Your rabbit started washing tomatoes!

R T D G S *


----------



## Sassycakes

R T D G S

Rob took Dan's Golf Shoes

B K S F S


----------



## Citygirl

*Bees Kept Seeing Fresh Salmon!

S T G H N*


----------



## Sparky

Suntanning tortoises get hot noses 

G S T T S


----------



## Sunny

Greta says Tom's toes smell.

A S S S L


----------



## Kaila

Along some Southern streets Lingering...

G E N S G


----------



## tinytn

*Getting excited now .. soon gardening!

G D W N G *


----------



## Citygirl

*Got Dirty With No Gloves.

T Y H O S*


----------



## Sunny

Try your hat on, Sis!

Y R T N S


----------



## JustBonee

You really talk nonsense sometimes.

U  Y  K  E  S


----------



## tinytn

*Uncle Yuri keeps everyone smiling

E I S E G*


----------



## Sparky

Eating iguana soup evokes gas 

G A P S S


----------



## Kaila

Green asparagus pleases some sisters

N S S E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Newer Singers Swim Every Saturday

R S M Y Y*


----------



## Kaila

Ran Swiftly many years younger

N Y Y S R


----------



## Sunny

New Yorkers yell so rudely.

W S L O Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Wilma Slowly Left Other Yacht.

A Y T R T*


----------



## Sparky

Amnesiac yodelers try remembering tunes  

C S Y G S


----------



## JustBonee

Cake shop yields great service.  

E  P  S  T  E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone picks special tea entree

E A S L E *


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat All Slices Left,Evan

T L S T N*


----------



## Kaila

Torn letter sent to Norman.

N R T O N


----------



## Repondering

*Never Return to Old Neighborhoods 

R N O D S *


----------



## Sparky

Retired nutters often drink Sanatogen 

D S N K N


----------



## Sparky

Deluded sophomoric nuisances know nothing 

D C S W G


----------



## Citygirl

*Drunken Centipedes Send Witchy Growls

N S D Y S*


----------



## tinytn

*nine snails devoured yesterdays sardines 

E S D S S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Even Salmon Denied Sensing Sun

N S D G N*


----------



## Sassycakes

N S D G N

New show drives George Nuts. 

W W S E S


----------



## tinytn

*Wash window sills every Saturday 

H W S Y Y *


----------



## Repondering

*His Wisdom Saved Your Youth

S M D R H *


----------



## Sunny

Some men do respond happily.

R N O D Y


----------



## Sparky

Reclusive nomads often don't yodel 

E S N T L


----------



## Pink Biz

*Endless sermon: need to leave.

S N D O E*


----------



## JustBonee

Susie never did open eatery.

E   R   D  N   Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Ernie Remembers Daring Neil's Yaks!

E S G S S*


----------



## Sassycakes

*E S G S S*
*
Ed sometimes gets so serious 
*
*D S S O S*


----------



## tinytn

*Dozen swans swimming over seas

N S G R S*


----------



## Sassycakes

N S G R S

Now Sue get ready soon

W E T Y N


----------



## Sunny

We enjoy teasing Yolanda now.

E Y G A W


----------



## JustBonee

Even Yogi gives annual wishes.

N  I  S  L  S


----------



## Sparky

Narcoleptic iguanas sometimes like sleepwalking 

C S S E G


----------



## Sassycakes

*C S S E G *
*
Can someone send Ed Gin ?
*
*N E D D N*


----------



## Citygirl

*Never Eat Dinah's Dinner Noodles

R T S R S*


----------



## tinytn

*Ring the silver ringer, Rita.

G  E R R A*


----------



## Sparky

Germans eat rotisseried reindeer armpits 

S T D R S


----------



## Sassycakes

S T D R S 

 She tried driving Rob's Sedan 

E D G S N


----------



## Citygirl

*Eddie Does Grilled Salmon Nightly

E S D N Y *


----------



## Sassycakes

E S D N Y

Every Sunday Don needs Yams

Y Y N S S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda yodels needlessly some Sundays.

A S Y E S *


----------



## JustBonee

After several years,  Evan  sails.  

R  L  S  N   S


----------



## Sassycakes

*R L S N S*
*
Robert likes sleeping near Sally
*
*T S G R Y*


----------



## Sunny

Those silly girls rudely yodel.

E  Y S Y L


----------



## Citygirl

*Even Yaks Sometimes Yodel Loudly

N S S L Y*


----------



## JustBonee

Never said Steve loved  yachting.

R  D  E  D  G


----------



## Citygirl

*Randy's Driving Expeditions Doing Great.

S G S G T*


----------



## Sassycakes

*S G S G T*
*
Stop getting so Grumpy Tom
*
*P G O Y M*


----------



## tinytn

*Pat got all your money 

T T L R Y*


----------



## Sparky

Total twerps like reindeer yogurt 

L S E R T


----------



## tinytn

*Lets see everyone's return ticket 

S E S N T *


----------



## Sunny

Siamese elephants swish noses together.

E S H S R


----------



## Sassycakes

*Every Saturday Harry Sends Roses *

*Y Y Y S S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes, Yolanda Yodels Several Songs

S A S L S*


----------



## Kaila

Sent along several latecomer swimmers

T G L R S


----------



## tinytn

*Tall girls looked rather slim

L S D R M*


----------



## Kaila

Last summer, did roommates move?

T R D S E


----------



## Sassycakes

*T R D S E*
*
Tried reading Drama Stories everyday.
*
*D G A S Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*Donna Gave Away Some Yams.

A E Y E S*


----------



## Sparky

Annoying Egyptians yodel Egyptian songs 

G S L N S


----------



## tinytn

*Got some last notices yesterday.

T E T S Y*


----------



## Sunny

*Tutankhamun even tried some yodeling! *


----------



## JustBonee

N N D E G  

Nancy   nodded daily,   eating grapes.

Y  D  Y  G  S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda Denied Yodeling Grant's Songs

A D G S S*


----------



## tinytn

*A dog grabbed sandy's senglasses

A G D S S *


----------



## Sassycakes

A G D S S 

Ann's Green dress seemed sloppy 

 S  N S D Y


----------



## Repondering

*Serious Nimble Students Deserve Yoga 

S E S E A *


----------



## Citygirl

*Several Eagles Sense Eaglets Abilities!

L S E S S *


----------



## JustBonee

Listen soundly everytime someone speaks.

N  Y  E  E  S


----------



## Citygirl

*Now Yolanda Eats Extra Salmon

W A S A N*


----------



## JustBonee

Wally always saved annual news.

Y  S  D   L  S


----------



## Sassycakes

*You shouldn't  divulge Len's Secret*
*
*
*U T E S T*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Upset tummies endured severe trauma.

T S D E A*


----------



## Citygirl

*Twins Settled Down Each Afternoon

S D N H N*


----------



## Sunny

Squirrels die neatly hoarding nuts.

S E Y G S


----------



## Repondering

*Save Each Year's Garden Surplus

E H S N S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Even His Songs Never Sell...

N S S R L *


----------



## Sparky

Nocturnal sleepwalkers sing rubbish lullabies 

L S G H S


----------



## Sassycakes

*L S G H S *
*
Lou said Gina Hates Singing
*
*U D A S G*


----------



## Sunny

Unusual days are sometimes giddy.

L S E S Y


----------



## Sassycakes

*L S E S Y*
*
Lou Stopped eating sweet yams
*
*U D G T S*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Useless discussions got Tom suspended.

S S T M D*


----------



## Repondering

*Salted Soybeans Test My Digestion

D S T Y N *


----------



## Sparky

Discreet Swiss tried yodeling nothing 

T S D G G


----------



## Sassycakes

*T S D G G*
*
Trying sewing didn't go great.
*
*G G T O T*


----------



## Sunny

Good grief, take one tomato!

D F E E O


----------



## tinytn

*Doctor Fatso eats Everything overcooked,

R O S G D *


----------



## Sassycakes

*R O S G D*
*
Rust on Sam's Garage Door.
*
*T N S E R *


----------



## Citygirl

*Trades Never Serve Either, Regardless

S R E R S*


----------



## Repondering

*Selectively Register Each Returning Student

Y R H G T *


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling Rachmaninov had good tunes

G V D D S


----------



## Sassycakes

G V D D S

Going Valentine's day doing shopping 

G S Y G G


----------



## Citygirl

*Generally Super Yaks Get Greedy

Y R S T Y*


----------



## tinytn

*Your radical sister teased Yolanda

R L R D A *


----------



## JustBonee

*Really lazy   reporters don't achieve.

Y  Y  S  T  E*


----------



## Repondering

*Your Year's Salary Topped Everyone's

R S Y D S *


----------



## Sunny

*Rich, still, you dress sloppily.

H L U S Y*


----------



## Sparky

Hallucinating Latvians usually start yodeling    

G S Y T G


----------



## Sunny

Girls, stop your tumultuous gargling!

G P R S G


----------



## tinytn

*Grand Piano rehearsal sounded great! ♫

D O L D T*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dozens Of Lizards Distressed Terry.

S F S D Y*


----------



## Kaila

Several frogs sounded disturbed, yesterday.


L S D D Y


----------



## Kaila

oops....


----------



## Citygirl

*Lady Slippers Do Dandy Yodeling.

Y S O Y G *


----------



## Sassycakes

Y S O Y G

Yul Suddenly opened Yolanda's Garage

L Y D S E


----------



## Kaila

Leave your ducks, Saturday evening.

E R S Y G


----------



## Sassycakes

Even Ron savored your cooking

N N D R G


----------



## Kaila

Even Ron did?!  @Sassycakes 

Nice neighbor delivered random groceries

E R D M S


----------



## Sassycakes

Every rumor doesn't make sense 

Y R T E E


----------



## Repondering

*Your Requirements Terrorize Each Entrant

R S E H T *


----------



## Sparky

Rotund Scottish eat haggis tiramisu 

D H T S U


----------



## JustBonee

Don't hurry the small underlings.

T  Y  E  L   S


----------



## tinytn

*That young eel looks slimy

T G L S Y *


----------



## Repondering

*Tough Guys Like Saffron Yogurt

H S E N T *


----------



## Sunny

Have snickering Englishmen no taste?

E G N O E


----------



## Sparky

Excessive gluttonous newts often explode 

E S S N E


----------



## Sassycakes

Every Sunday Stan needs exercise

Y Y N S E


----------



## Repondering

*Yes, Your Needs Surpass Everyone's

S R S S S *


----------



## Sassycakes

*She really started searching statements*

*E Y D G S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Even Yolanda Dresses Gaudy Sometimes

N A S Y S*


----------



## Sparky

Nutters always start yodeling something 

S S T G G


----------



## Sunny

Some singers try gurgling gracefully.

E S Y G Y


----------



## JustBonee

Every Sunday Yogi goes    yachting.

Y  Y  I  S    G


----------



## tinytn

_*Yolanda yelled ,, I saw Gumby!

A D I W Y*_


----------



## Citygirl

*After Dark Inez Will Yodel

R K Z L L*


----------



## Repondering

*Real Keen Zoologists Love Lobster

L N S E R *


----------



## Sunny

*Lincoln never seemed essentially Republican.

N R D Y N*


----------



## Sparky

Noiseless reindeer don't yodel now 

S R T L W


----------



## tinytn

*Start retaining the longer words 

T G E R S *


----------



## Sunny

Thank goodness elephants rarely sing.

K S S Y G


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep Sending Silly Yaks Grass!

P G Y S S*


----------



## Repondering

*Please Get Your Stories Straight!

E T R S T *


----------



## Sassycakes

*E T R S T *
*
Every Tuesday Ron Starts Thinking
*
*Y Y N S G*


----------



## Repondering

*Yeah, Your News Sounds Good!

H R S S D *


----------



## JustBonee

*Heavy rain scheduled,  soggy  day.

Y  N  D  Y  Y  *


----------



## Sunny

You never dated Yolanda yet.

U R D A T


----------



## Repondering

*Unusual Rain Denotes Atmospheric Tension

L N S C N *


----------



## tinytn

*Lets name some cars now

S E E S W *


----------



## Citygirl

*Send Every Entry Something Waterproof!

D Y Y G F*


----------



## JustBonee

Don't you/yours game fish?

T  U  S  E  H


----------



## Citygirl

*Test Underground, Settling Each House.

T D G H E *


----------



## Repondering

*The Daily Grind Happens Everywhere

E Y D S E *


----------



## Sunny

Evenings, young Dracula seemed eerie.

S G A D E


----------



## JustBonee

*Summer garden arrangement  dazed  Eva.

R  N    T   D  A   *


----------



## Sparky

Rudolph's nose torch dazzles anyone 

S E H S E


----------



## Sassycakes

*S E H S E*
*
Steve even hates sending emails !
*
*E N S G S *


----------



## Repondering

*Each New Student Gets Satirized 

H W T S D *


----------



## Sassycakes

H W T S D

How we tried seeking Decisions

W E D G S


----------



## Repondering

*White Elephants Demand Good Service

E S D D E *


----------



## Sassycakes

Every Single day Dan Explodes

Y E Y N S


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda easily yodeled nine songs.

A Y D E S


----------



## JustBonee

*Active  yard dogs escaped Sunday.

E  D  S   D   Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*Every day someone does yodel!

Y Y E S L*


----------



## JustBonee

*Your yard earns some love.

R  D  S  E  E   *


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember Dru sent everyone eggs.

R U T E S*


----------



## JustBonee

*Ralph uses the extra  sidecar.

H  S  E  A  R  *


----------



## tinytn

*Hazel sent eggs and Rhubarb !

L T S D B  *


----------



## Sassycakes

L T S D B 

Let Tom Start damaging Bridges

T M T G S


----------



## Sunny

To me, time gallops swiftly.

O E E S Y


----------



## JustBonee

*Opened every elementary school  yesterday.

D  Y  Y  L  Y*


----------



## Sunny

Do your yaks love you?

O R S E U


----------



## Kaila

Opposite Road Signs Even Up

E D S N P


----------



## Repondering

*Extra Dessert Servings Not Permitted!

A T S T D *


----------



## Sparky

Albanian toasted snails taste diabolical 

N D S E L


----------



## tinytn

*Northern Denmark sells Eels Live !

N K S S E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Nana keeps salmon salad essentials.

A S N D S*


----------



## Sassycakes

*A S N D S*
*
Annie sued new Doctors Staff
*
*E D W S F*


----------



## tinytn

*Ed discovered , wife sings funny

D D E S Y*


----------



## Sassycakes

*D D E S Y*
*
Don destroyed Ed's sisters yoyo !
*
*N D S S O*


----------



## Repondering

*Nude Descending Staircase Seizes Opportunities

E G E S S *


----------



## Sunny

Even great experts sometimes smile.

N T S S E


----------



## JustBonee

*Never tell Sara school events.

R  L  A  L   S  *


----------



## Sparky

Reticent lambs always look sheepish 

T S S K H


----------



## Sassycakes

T S S K H 

Tried sending Stan Kisses, Helen !

D G N S N


----------



## Citygirl

*Dinner Guests Never Saw Nicole!

R S R W E*


----------



## Sassycakes

*R S R W E*
*
Ron surprised Rita with earrings 
*
*N D A H S*


----------



## Repondering

*New Days Always Have Surprises 

W S S E S *


----------



## tinytn

*Willy sang south eastern songs

Y G H N S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda Goes Hunting Nightly Sometimes!

A S G Y S*


----------



## Sparky

Acrobatic Swiss get yodelers' sciatica 

C S T S A


----------



## tinytn

*Cable station tracked southern Australia

E N D N A *


----------



## Citygirl

*Every neighbor donated noodles, Anna!

Y R D S A*


----------



## Sunny

Yuri's Russian dance steps - awesome!

S N E S E


----------



## Repondering

*Snowfall Never Exceeds Seasonal Expectations

L R S L S *


----------



## Sassycakes

L R S L S

Lou really surprised Len's Sister

U Y D S R


----------



## Repondering

Understanding Your Dreams Seems Ribald 

G R S S D


----------



## Sparky

Grilled rattlesnake sausages sound delicious 

D E S D S


----------



## Sunny

Don't eat snake dumplings, Sparky.

T T E S Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Troublesome Testy Eels Seem Yucky

E Y S M Y *


----------



## Repondering

*Extreme Yoga Studies Maximize Youthfulness

E A S E S *


----------



## Kaila

Early Art Session Eases Stress

Y T N S S


----------



## Sassycakes

Y T N S S

You try napping some Sundays

U Y G E S


----------



## JustBonee

*Use your good event server.

E  R  D  T  R  *


----------



## Sparky

Erroneous rattlesnake dumplings taste realistic  

S E S E C


----------



## Sassycakes

*Someone eventually saw Ed's car*

*E E W S R*


----------



## Sunny

Erroneous edibles want some rationing!

S S T E G


----------



## Citygirl

*Salmon seem treated evenly, Greta.

N M D Y A *


----------



## Sassycakes

*No Man deserves your admiration . *

*O N S R N*


----------



## Repondering

*Often, New Servants Require Negotiation 

N W S E N *


----------



## Sassycakes

*No woman should ever negotiate*

*O N D R E*


----------



## Citygirl

*One night's dinner ruined everything.

E S R D G*


----------



## Sparky

Even Santa's reindeer drink gin 

N S R K N


----------



## Sassycakes

No Senior reads Kids Novels.

O R S S S


----------



## tinytn

*Over ripe summer seasoned sausages 

R E R D S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Return Every Radio Dial Soon!

N Y O L N*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name your only lovely neighbor *

*E R Y Y R*


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Reindeer Yodels Yolanda's Rage

Y R S S E*


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda recently sings soprano everyday. ♫

A Y S O Y *


----------



## Citygirl

*Are Your Songs Over Yolanda?

E R S R A*


----------



## Sassycakes

*E R S R A*
*
Every random story receives applause
*
*Y M Y S E*


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling monsters yodel something eerie 

G S L G E


----------



## Sunny

Girls say love gets easy.

S Y E S Y


----------



## tinytn

*Seven years.. Eating same yogurt .

N S G E T*


----------



## Citygirl

*Never Saw Giant Eagle Talons

R W T E S*


----------



## Sunny

Russian women tell eerie stories.

N N L E S


----------



## Sparky

Nauseating nomads like eating slugs 

G S E G S


----------



## Sassycakes

Getting scared Ed Googled Spirits

G D D D S


----------



## tinytn

*Glen devoured double decker sandwich

N D E R H *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Never deny eating rice Harry*

*R Y G E Y*


----------



## Sunny

Recently, you got everyone yodeling.

Y U T E G


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda uses three eggs generally

A S E S Y*


----------



## Sassycakes

*A S E S Y*
*
A story explaining silly Yarns
*
*A Y G Y S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Angry Yaks get yappy sometimes.

Y S T Y S*


----------



## Pink Biz

*You should test your strength.

U D T R H*


----------



## Repondering

*Under Dire Threat Robin Hesitated 

R E T N D *


----------



## tinytn

*Returning everything tomorrow , no doubt.

G G W O T *


----------



## Sparky

Germans grill whatnots on toast 

S L S N T


----------



## tinytn

*Sam lost some nail tacks 

M T E L S*


----------



## Citygirl

*My tradition's eating large sandwiches.

Y S G E S*


----------



## Sassycakes

You should give Ellen soup

U D E N P


----------



## Sunny

Uncle Dan enjoys nutty people.

E N S Y E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone knows Sandra Yodels everyday

E S A S Y *


----------



## Citygirl

*Each sentence answers some yodels.

H E S E S*


----------



## Sparky

Haunting eels sing eerie songs 

G S G E S


----------



## tinytn

*Green snakes generally eat snails

N S Y T S *


----------



## Repondering

*Never Surrender Your Tender Secrets 

R R R R S *


----------



## Sunny

Respondering, repeating R's resembles snarls.

G G S S S


----------



## Repondering

*Good Girls Submit Sweet Suggestions

D S T T S *


----------



## Sparky

Dessert snails taste too sweet 

T S E O T


----------



## Citygirl

*Tasty salmon entails other things

Y N S R S *


----------



## Sunny

You never see running snails.

U R E G S


----------



## Repondering

*Unless Reformed, Every Government Stagnates

S D Y T S *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Some Day You'll try skating *

*E Y L Y G*


----------



## Citygirl

*Even Yolanda Likes Yaks Generally!

N A S S Y*


----------



## Sparky

Nicaraguans always slurp snail yogurt 

S S P L T


----------



## Citygirl

*Slimy slugs planted little trees!

Y S D E S *


----------



## JustBonee

Yesterday Sam didn't eat supper.

Y  M  T  T  R


----------



## tinytn

*Your mother tells tall riddles 

R R S L S *


----------



## Sunny

Your mother tends to repeat.

R R S O T

(Skip this one, I posted at the same time as tiny, maybe a few seconds later. But I left it up because I thought it was funny. We both almost wrote the same thing!  Go back to tiny's letters, R R S L S).


----------



## Sassycakes

*R R S L S*
*
Red Robins seldom lose sleep.
*
*D S M E P*


----------



## Repondering

*Dedicated Students Make Education Perfect

D S E N T *


----------



## Sassycakes

*D S E N T

Don sent Ed new texts

N T D W S*


----------



## Sunny

Naming the dog Wilburforce?  Silly!

G E G E Y


----------



## Sparky

Gloomy entertainers get everyone yawning 

Y S T E G


----------



## tinytn

*Your son tried each game

R N D H E *


----------



## Kaila

Rarely new dishes have edging

Y W S E G


----------



## Sassycakes

*Y W S E G*
*
You will see early game
*
*U L E Y E*


----------



## Citygirl

Under law every Yak eats!

R W Y K S


----------



## Sassycakes

*Remember while you're keeping score*

*R E E G E*


----------



## tinytn

*Remember every Egotist gets edgy

R Y T S Y *


----------



## JustBonee

*Ran your time schedule yesterday.

N  R  E   E   Y*


----------



## Sunny

Northern Russians enjoy eating yaks.

N S Y G S


----------



## Citygirl

*New shrimp yodel gently sometimes!

W P L Y S*


----------



## Sparky

Wacky prawns love yodeling shrimps 

Y S E G S


----------



## Sassycakes

*Y S E G S*
*
You seldom eat Greek Salad
*
*U M T K D *


----------



## tinytn

*Use Mud to keep dirty

E D O P  Y *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Ed doesn't own purple yoyo's.*

*D T N E S*


----------



## tinytn

*Does Ted need Easter socks?

S D D R S *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Some days Don reads stories *

*E S N S S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Easter Stories Never Sound Serious

R S R D S*


----------



## Sunny

Reindeer seldom really drive Santa.

R M Y E A


----------



## Sparky

Reindeer must yodel every August 

R T L Y T


----------



## Citygirl

*Rare treats loosen Yolanda's temper.

E S N S R*


----------



## Sparky

Echidna sausages never smell right

A S R L T


----------



## tinytn

*A sausage roll looks tasty 

A E L S Y *


----------



## Citygirl

All eels learn some yodeling!

L S N E G


----------



## Kaila

Last summer newcomers enjoyed goats.  

T R S D S


----------



## JustBonee

*Ted    really shouldn't dance solo.

D  Y  T   E   O   
*


----------



## Kaila

Doctor yodeled to each outpatient.

R D O H T


----------



## JustBonee

*Roland drove over his toes.  

D   E  R   S   S   *


----------



## Sparky

Dastardly elves resemble sinister sprites 

Y S E R S


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda's  sister enjoyed roast steak

S R D T K *


----------



## Citygirl

*Sammy remembers drinking too klutzy.

Y S G O Y *


----------



## Sunny

Yes, Sam got over Yolanda.

S M T R A


----------



## tinytn

*Sometimes my tires refuse air

S Y S E R*


----------



## Sunny

Should you sometimes eat radishes?

D U S T S


----------



## Sparky

Donuts underwater seem too soggy 

S R M O Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Sandra remembers, many others yodel!

A S Y S L*


----------



## Sunny

And she yodels so loud!

D E S O D


----------



## tinytn

*Does anyone sell old Dogs?

S E L D S *


----------



## Sparky

Some elderly lizards do smell 

E Y S O L


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Yak seems overly long!

Y K S Y G*


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda kissed Sylvester yesterday, girls.

A D R Y S


----------



## Citygirl

*And did Robert yodel Saturday?

D D T L Y *


----------



## tinytn

*Didn't do the laundry yesterday!

T O E Y Y*


----------



## Sassycakes

*T O E Y Y

Try only eating Yummy Yams 

Y Y G Y S*


----------



## Sparky

Yummy yams get yuckyish sometimes 

Y S T H S


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda still toasts horseradish sandwiches 

A L S H S


----------



## Sunny

All leprechauns still hate shamrocks.

L S L E S


----------



## Sassycakes

*L S L E S*
*
Letting someone lie explains stupidity
*
*G E E S Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*Geese enjoy every single yak

E Y Y E K *


----------



## Sassycakes

E Y Y E K 

Every Year Yolanda eats Kale.

Y R A S E


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers rally around singing eagles

S Y D G S*


----------



## Sunny

Still, Yolanda dominates great sentences.

L A S T S


----------



## JustBonee

Louis   arrived Saturday,   totally soaked.

S  D  Y  Y   D


----------



## Sassycakes

*S  D  Y  Y   D*
*
Start doing your yearly diet
*
*T G R Y T*


----------



## Sparky

Tortoises go red yodeling tonight 

S O D G T


----------



## tinytn

*Some olives don't get tasted 

E S TTD*


----------



## Sparky

Electrified snails tried tap dancing 

D S D P G


----------



## Citygirl

*Daily slugs die pushing grass!

Y S E G S*


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda sang eight good songs

A G T D S *


----------



## Sassycakes

*A G T D S*
*
A girl took Dave's Soda
*
*A L K S A*


----------



## JustBonee

*All little kittens snuggle adorably.*
*
L  E  S  E  Y   
*


----------



## Sassycakes

*L  E  S  E  Y *
*
Len enjoyed seeing Elaine Yesterday.
*
*N D G E Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*Nick dated Ginger,even Yolanda!

K D R N A*


----------



## tinytn

*Ken decided  recreating North America !

N D G H A*


----------



## Sunny

North Dakota gents hate artsiness.

H A S E S


----------



## Sassycakes

*H A S E S*
*
Harry and Sally eating sushi 
*
*Y D Y G I*


----------



## Sparky

Yugoslavian duck yodeling gets irritating  

N K G S G


----------



## Sassycakes

N K G S G

Nick Kicked George's Sisters Gerble 

K D S S E


----------



## tinytn

*Knowledgeable Doctor said sicknesses everywhere.

E R D S E *


----------



## Citygirl

*Ever remember dining Saturday evenings?

R R G Y S *


----------



## Sunny

Regis Robbins gets yams sometimes.

S S S S S


----------



## Citygirl

*Silly salmon swim sideways sometimes!

Y N M S S*


----------



## JustBonee

*You never make simple selection.*

*U  R  E  E  N  *


----------



## Sassycakes

U R E E N

Until Rita earns enough notice 

L A S H E


----------



## tinytn

*Look around. showers headed East!

K D S D T *


----------



## Repondering

*Keep Demanding Success Despite Torment

P G S E T *


----------



## Sunny

Policemen get silly every Tuesday.

N T Y Y Y


----------



## Sassycakes

*N T Y Y Y *
*
Nancy took your Yoyo yesterday 
*
*Y K R O Y *


----------



## JustBonee

*Yesterday Kim  rode old yak.

Y   M   E   D   K  *


----------



## Sparky

Yuletide mistletoe encourages damp kisses 

E E S P S


----------



## Sunny

Enlightened Englishmen still prefer shelties.

D N L R S


----------



## tinytn

*Don's niece looks real skinny .

S E S L Y  *


----------



## Sassycakes

Saw Ed selling Lottery Yesterday

W D G Y Y


----------



## Sparky

Weird Danes grill yak yogurt 

D S L K T


----------



## Sunny

Dancing Scotsmen love kilt twirling.

G N E T G


----------



## Citygirl

*Gentlemen need eats to gather!

N D S O R*


----------



## tinytn

*Nobody denied Seniors ordering Ribs..

Y D S G S *


----------



## JustBonee

*Yesterday David sang great songs.

Y  D  G  T   S   *


----------



## Sunny

Yesterday David got terribly soused.

Y D T Y D


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers denied taking yodeling directions!

S D G G S*


----------



## Repondering

*Studious Diligence Gets Good Success

S E S D S *


----------



## Sassycakes

Seeing Ed Ski delighted Susan.

G D I D N


----------



## Sunny

Geez, Delilah, I detest nagging!

Z H I T G


----------



## Sassycakes

Z H I T G

Zia Hates ignorant talking goofs

A S T G S


----------



## Sparky

All somnambulist Tibetans go sleepwalking 

L T S O G


----------



## Sparky

Lethargic toenails still often grow 

C S L N W


----------



## tinytn

Clams sometimes love northern water

S S E N R


----------



## Sunny

Serious slobs eat noodles regularly.

S S T S Y


----------



## tinytn

*Sister Shirley tried Soup yesterday

R Y D P Y *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Read your diary privately, Yvette.

D R Y Y E*


----------



## Sparky

Deluded roaming yodelers yodel everywhere

D G S L E


----------



## Sunny

Don't get sloppy, look elegant!

T T Y K T


----------



## Citygirl

*Tasty trout yodels keep traveling.

Y T S P G*


----------



## Sunny

Your turtle still prefers gargling.

R E L S G


----------



## tinytn

Realistic  Eskimos like Southern Gardening

C S E N G


----------



## Sunny

Cats seldom exercise near gorillas.

S M E R S


----------



## Sassycakes

S M E R S

Show me every romance story

W E Y E Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Women every year enter yodeling!

N Y R R G*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Nasty yucca roots ruin gardens.

Y A S N S*


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling asses sing nonsense songs 

G S G E S


----------



## tinytn

*Go South, Go Either Side

O H O R E *


----------



## JustBonee

*Oscar heard other reports eavesdropping.  

R   D   R   S   G   *


----------



## tinytn

*Randy doesn't read Sunday's Gazette.

Y T D Y E  *


----------



## Sassycakes

Y T D Y E 

You took Dave's yearly earnings.

U K S Y S


----------



## Repondering

*Under Kenya's Skies You Sunbathe

R S S U E *


----------



## Sunny

Reasonably sane southerners usually escape.

Y E S Y E


----------



## Pink Biz

*You'll eat some yellow eggs?

L T E W S*


----------



## Sparky

Lethargic tortoises eventually went sleepwalking 

C S Y T G


----------



## Sassycakes

*C S Y T G*
*
Carl said you're too generous

*
*L D E O S*


----------



## tinytn

*Learners don't Educate Old Seniors..*

*S T E D S*


----------



## Sunny

Stealthy tomcats eventually deserve sterilization.

Y D Y E N


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks destroyed Yolanda's excellent novels.

S D S T S*


----------



## Repondering

*Surfing During Sunrise Takes Stamina

G G E S A *


----------



## Sassycakes

G G E S A

George's Girl escaped shooting attack

S L D G K


----------



## Sunny

Smelly lads don't get kissed.

Y S T T D


----------



## toffee

you sure tell terrific dialects 
U E L C S


----------



## Sparky

Unusual elephants like choral singing 

L S E L G


----------



## Citygirl

*Lengthy snails eat little gradually.

Y S T E Y*


----------



## Sunny

Yuri still tells entertaining yarns.

I L S G S


----------



## tinytn

*I like spicy ground sausage

I E Y D E *


----------



## Sassycakes

*I eat Yams during Easter.*

*I T S G R*


----------



## Repondering

*I Think Spiced Goulash Rocks!

I K D H S *


----------



## Pink Biz

*I kayaked down Hawaiian streams.

I D N N S*


----------



## Sunny

I don't need nervewracking sports.

I T D G S


----------



## Repondering

*Inquisitive thinking does generate success.

E G S E S *


----------



## Sassycakes

Ed got seen escaping store

D T N G E


----------



## Sparky

Deaf tarantulas never go eavesdropping 

F S R O G


----------



## Sunny

Frozen Siberians recently overwhelmed Greece.

N S Y D E


----------



## tinytn

*North side Yonkers , Dead End

H E S D D*


----------



## Sunny

Huge elephants seldom dance dantily.

E S M E Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Even simple minds envy Yolanda!

N E S Y A*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Never excuse someone you're against*

*R E E E T*


----------



## Citygirl

*Remembering every eagle eaglet tested

G Y E T D*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Get your evening treat ,David.*

*T R G T D*


----------



## tinytn

*Turning right, goes to Denver.

G T S O R *


----------



## Sparky

Giddy Tibetans still often rotate 

Y S L N E


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks still linger near entrances!

S L R R S*


----------



## Sassycakes

*S L R R S*
*
Sue looked really ridiculous Saturday
*
*E D Y S Y*


----------



## Sunny

Sun lovers reliably roam southward.

N S Y M D


----------



## Sparky

Nuisance Swiss yodel most days 

E S L T S


----------



## Sunny

Every Slovenian loves tomato salad.

Y N S O D


----------



## Sassycakes

You never should open doors

U R D N S


----------



## Citygirl

*Under rain deer never sleep!

R N D R P *


----------



## Sunny

Rain never discourages rabbit perambulation.

N R S T N


----------



## tinytn

*Northern rains start Tuesday night

N S T Y T *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Ned saw Terry yelling Today*

*D W Y G Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*During winter yaks got yodeling

G R S T G *


----------



## Sunny

Gertrude roasted sardines, triggering giggles.

E D S G S


----------



## Sparky

Even dancing sardines get squashed 

N G S T D


----------



## JustBonee

Never get several tattoos  done.

  R  T   L   S  E


----------



## tinytn

*Realistic Tattoos , let Sailors enjoy ..

C S T S Y *


----------



## JustBonee

*Come savor  the singing  youth.


  E  R   E   G   H   *


----------



## Sunny

European Russian elephants grow high.

N N S W H


----------



## Repondering

Never Neglect Success When Humbled 

R T S N D


----------



## Sassycakes

Ready to send new Documents 

Y O D W S


----------



## Sunny

Your orange dress was shocking.

R E S S G


----------



## Sparky

Reproduction eels seem so genuine 

N S M O E


----------



## Citygirl

*Never send money offered easily.

R D Y D Y *


----------



## JustBonee

*Robert  drove you down yesterday.

T  E   U   N   Y   *


----------



## Repondering

*Talented Energy Unites New York

D Y S W K *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Do you sing Welsh karaoke?

O U G H E*


----------



## Sparky

Overloud Ukrainians generally have earplugs 

D S Y E S


----------



## Citygirl

Daffy silly Yolanda eyes sailors!

Y Y A S S


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda's yodeling at some Sailor! 

S G T E R *


----------



## Sassycakes

*She got tired eating radishes *

*E T D G S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Every time dogs growl, Sally.

Y E S L Y*


----------



## Sparky

Yeti elves sing little yodels 

I S G E S


----------



## Sassycakes

I saw George eating sausage

I W E G E


----------



## JustBonee

Isn't wearing everything green  earthy?

T  G  G  N  Y


----------



## Sunny

Ten guys gesticulating near you!

N S G R U


----------



## Sparky

Nice Sasquatches grow rhubarb underwater 

E S W B R


----------



## Sunny

Every senorita will bring refreshments.

Y A L G S


----------



## Pink Biz

*You're acting like Gloria Swanson!

E G E A N*


----------



## tinytn

*Even Generals eat at noontime !

N S T T E*


----------



## Citygirl

No swimmers tested this evening!

O S D S G


----------



## Repondering

*Optimistic Students Deserve Superior Grades

C S E R S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Cats sometimes eat radishes salted.

S S T S D*


----------



## Sunny

Seems Susie talked some drivel.

S E D E L


----------



## Sassycakes

Seeing Edna destroyed Edwards life

G A D S E


----------



## Sparky

Gremlins always do something eerie 

S S O G E


----------



## Sunny

Stentorian showoffs overacted; ghastly entertainment!

N S D Y T


----------



## tinytn

*No School Days, young Teens

O L S G S *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Oliver likes silly Greek songs.

R S Y K S*


----------



## tinytn

*Roger said you kicked Steve! 

R D U D E *


----------



## Sassycakes

*R D U D E*
*
Rob denied using Dave's envelope
*
*B D G S E*


----------



## Repondering

*Beautiful Dogs Get Sweet Enticements 

L S T T S *


----------



## Sunny

Lousy spellers test teachers' skills.

Y S T S S


----------



## JustBonee

*You shouldn't tell some secrets.

U  T  L   E  S   *


----------



## Sparky

Unwanted tarantulas look extra sad 

D S K A D


----------



## Sunny

Do Sydney kangaroos assume disdainfulness?

O Y S E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Other Yaks Sing Each Sunday

R S G H Y*


----------



## Sassycakes

Rob saw George Hurting Yolanda 

B W E G A


----------



## Repondering

*Boys With Expertise Get Attention

S H E T N *


----------



## tinytn

*Sheep have eaten the nuts 

P E N E S *


----------



## Sassycakes

P E N E S

Penny even Noticed Ed's smell

Y N D S L


----------



## JustBonee

*You never delay safety lock.

U   R  Y   Y   K   *


----------



## Sassycakes

*U R Y Y K *
*
Uma remodeled  your yellow kitchen
*
*A D R W N*


----------



## Sparky

All dancing reindeer wear nothing 

L G R R G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lethargic gorillas rarely run gracefully.

C S Y N Y*


----------



## Sparky

Coherent singing yetis never yodel 

T G S R L


----------



## tinytn

*Take garbage, sell rubbish later..

E E L H R*


----------



## Sassycakes

*E E L H R*
*
Every evening Lou hears Rumbling 
*
*Y G U S G*


----------



## Citygirl

Yolanda goes usually shamefully green.

A S Y Y N


----------



## Repondering

*Australians Sail Yellow Yawls Nimbly

S L W S Y *


----------



## tinytn

*Sarah listened while Sally Yodeled..

H D E Y E *


----------



## Sparky

Hyper dodos enter yodeling exhibitions 

R S R G S


----------



## tinytn

*River seemed rather grotesque  sometimes.

R D R E S *


----------



## JustBonee

*Really don't remember every song.

  Y  T  R   Y   G   *


----------



## Sunny

You try reforming young gangsters!

U Y G G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Until yodelers got going strong.

L S T G G*


----------



## Sassycakes

*L S T G G*
*
Lisa started taking Grace's Gin
*
*A D G S N*


----------



## Sunny

Awfully dangerous; Grace said no!

Y S E D O


----------



## Sassycakes

Y S E D O

You've seen Ed Dining Out

E N D G T


----------



## Sparky

Excessive narcoleptic dancers get tired

E C S T D


----------



## tinytn

*Electricity causes such terrible destruction 

Y S H E N*


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling sheep hate eating nuts 

G P E G S


----------



## tinytn

*Gold Pieces eliminate Gall stones..

H*


----------



## Sparky

D S E L S

Doddering sleepwalking eels look strange 

G G S K E


----------



## Citygirl

*Gentle Ginger studied karate enough

E R D E H*


----------



## Sassycakes

*E R D E H*
*
Emergency room Doctors earn hugs
*
*Y M S N S*


----------



## tinytn

*Your mother said no smoking 

R R D O G *


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember, reading dogs over-grow!

R G S R W*


----------



## Sunny

Reading great stories really works.

G T S Y S


----------



## Repondering

*Get thinking so you succeed

T G O U D *


----------



## Sparky

Tibetans go out ukulele dancing 

S O T E G


----------



## Citygirl

*Some owls teach eagle greetings

E S H E S*


----------



## Sassycakes

*E S H E S*
*
Every Saturday Harry eats sushi

*
*Y Y Y S I*


----------



## Sunny

Young Yellow Yaks Stink Indoors

G W S K S


----------



## Citygirl

*Great Whales Swim Kinda Sloppy

T S M A Y*


----------



## tinytn

*Today some men are yodeling

Y E N E G *


----------



## Sunny

Yodeling eastern Norwegians elicit giggles.

G N S T S


----------



## Repondering

*Gold nuggets seduced the slackers.

D S D E S *


----------



## Sassycakes

D S D E S

Dave's seeing  Don ex's Spouse

S G N S E


----------



## Sunny

Some grannies now somersault easily.

E S W T Y


----------



## Sparky

Even somersaulting weasels tried yodelling 

N G S D G


----------



## tinytn

*Not going South during Graduation

T G H G N*


----------



## Sunny

Today's graduations have gone northward.

S S E E D


----------



## Repondering

*Serious students exceed educational demands.

S S D L S *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Silly Susan doesn't like Soda*

*Y N T E A*


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling Norwegians take extra aspirin 

G S E A N


----------



## Citygirl

*Gentle salmon eat apricots, Nicole

E N T S E*


----------



## Sassycakes

Ed never takes Susan's excuses

D R S S S


----------



## Citygirl

*During rain silly shrimp sing

G N Y P G *


----------



## Repondering

*German new year's parties gallop! 

N W S S P *


----------



## Sassycakes

*N W S S P*
*
No woman wants someone's Problems
*
*O N S S S*


----------



## Sunny

Onions never supply satisfying suppers.

S R Y G S


----------



## Sparky

Somersaulting Russian yodelers get sciatica  

G N S T A


----------



## Sunny

Gyrations never supplement their acrobatics.

S R T R S


----------



## Citygirl

*Silly reindeer tackle rattle snakes.

Y R E E S*


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling reindeer exaggerate every sound 

G R E Y D


----------



## tinytn

*Green Rattlesnakes eat yellow dandelions..

N S T W S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Neither sister treated westerns seriously.

R R D S Y*


----------



## Sunny

Robert Redford did shout, "Yeehaw!"

T D D T W


----------



## JustBonee

*Tom didn't do the  washing.

M  T  O   E   G   *


----------



## Sassycakes

My Teacher only expected greatness 

Y R Y D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks remember yodeling during summer.

S R G G R*


----------



## Sassycakes

Sue really gained  Grandparents respect.

E Y D S T


----------



## tinytn

*Every young dentist shows teeth 

Y G T S H*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Y G T S H*
*
You're getting too Sloppy Harry
*
*E G O Y Y*


----------



## Sunny

Enticing gigglers overwhelmed young youths.

G S D G S


----------



## Sparky

Geriatric snails do go slower 

C S O O R


----------



## JustBonee

*Coffee  service often offers rewards.

E   E    N   S     S   *


----------



## Repondering

*Extra effort now spells success

A T W S S *


----------



## tinytn

*A sad worm sang songs

A D M G S*


----------



## Sunny

Ancient dinosaurs must've gone somewhere.

T S E E E


----------



## JustBonee

*The sounds echo  eerily,   everywhere.

E  S    O   Y   E   *


----------



## Sparky

Exuberant Swiss over yodel everything 

T S R L G


----------



## Repondering

*The Swiss really love gold

E S Y E D *


----------



## Sunny

Each Swiss yodeler enjoys diamonds.

H S R S S


----------



## Sassycakes

*H S R S S*
*
Henry saw Rita stealing Stamps
*
*Y W A G S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Yvette wants angry girls stopped.

E S Y S D*


----------



## Sunny

Elections sometimes yield simple dreadfulness.

S S D E S


----------



## Repondering

*Significant success demands earnest striving

T S S T G *


----------



## tinytn

*Taking sweet sausage to grandma

G T E O A*


----------



## Sparky

Geriatric Tibetans eat overcooked anchovies 

C S T D S


----------



## tinytn

_Cats sometimes try duck soup

S S Y K P _


----------



## Sunny

Simon says yes, keep pivoting!

N S S P G


----------



## Citygirl

*New snails send painkilling growls.

W S D G S*


----------



## Repondering

*Wise scholars don't get schizophrenic

E S T T C *


----------



## Sunny

Even serious teetotalers try celebrating.

N S S Y G


----------



## Sparky

Nutso Siberians started yogurt gargling 

O S D T G


----------



## Citygirl

*Older swimmers detest toad gatherings.

R S T D S*


----------



## tinytn

*Remarkable  Swimmers teach Diving sometimes 

E S H G S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Even shrimp have growling sounds

N P E G S *


----------



## Sunny

Nigerian porcupines exhibit gross spikes.

N S T S S


----------



## Repondering

Nighttime skies teach sailors seamanship.

E S H S P


----------



## Sassycakes

*Even Sailors Hate seeing  Porcupines 

N S E G S*


----------



## Repondering

*Noble sailors earn good successes.

E S N D S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Even silly Nadine dreads summer.

N Y E S R*


----------



## Sunny

Next year, Easter should recover.

T R R D R


----------



## Citygirl

*Testing roses renders delightful reactions.

G S S L S*


----------



## Sparky

Glamourous snails sashay like slugs 

S S Y E S


----------



## tinytn

*Someone stole your eggs Sue

E E R S E *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Even Ed rides Stan's Elephant*

*N D S S T*


----------



## Sunny

Now, don't stop saying thanks.

W T P G S


----------



## Prairie dog

winners today paid great sums
S Y D T S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Should your daughter tame seals?

D R R E S*


----------



## Sunny

Draconian regulations rule elephant stampedes.

N S E T S


----------



## Sparky

Nonchalant shiftless elephants travel slow  

T S S L W


----------



## Citygirl

*Testy smiling slugs like water.

Y G S E R*


----------



## Sunny

Yet, gregarious sailors enjoy rum.

T S S Y M


----------



## tinytn

*Tiny set sail yesterday morning.

Y T S Y G *


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling Tibetans sip yak gin 

G S P K N


----------



## tinytn

*Going south, packing knickers now.

G H G S W *


----------



## Sparky

Gargling horseradish gruel seems wrong 

G H L S G


----------



## tinytn

*Gotta haul large sack Garbage

A L E K E *


----------



## Citygirl

*All large eagles kept eating.

L E S T G*


----------



## Sassycakes

*L E S T G*
*

Listen Ed Stop texting Gloria

*
*N D P G A*


----------



## Repondering

*Never doubt passion gets attention.

R T N S N *


----------



## Sunny

Reading this never seems necessary.

G S R S Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Green socks, red shoes...yuck!

N S D S K*


----------



## Sparky

Norwegians still do strange kazooing 

S L O E G


----------



## tinytn

*Someone looking over Eve's  Garden.

E G R S N*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Every good reason seems natural.

Y D N S L*


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers deserve nightly song lists!

S E Y G S*


----------



## Sunny

Sparky entertains, yodeling great songs.

Y S G T S


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers sometimes get too screechy 

S S T O Y


----------



## tinytn

*Super Stars tease old  Yodelers

R S E D S*


----------



## Sparky

Rum somehow encourages daft singing 

M W S T G


----------



## tinytn

*my waist size, tightens girdle 

Y T E S E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks tread easy summer evenings.

S D Y R S*


----------



## tinytn

Several dogs yanked Rita's slipper 

L G D S R


----------



## Sunny

Little girls don't spel rite.

E S T L E


----------



## Repondering

*Each sweet little lie effectuates.  

H T E E S *


----------



## Sunny

Try again, Respondering.


----------



## Repondering

Oh,,,,,
Each sweet trusting lovepat effectuates

H T G T S 

Better?  BTW, there's no S in Repondering.


----------



## Sparky

Hurrying tortoises go too slow 

G S O O W


----------



## Citygirl

*Geese slowly orbit ocean water!

E Y T N R*


----------



## tinytn

*Every year tour northern Russia 

Y R R N A*


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda really renders negative answers.

A Y S E S*


----------



## Repondering

*All your shoes exhibit shininess!

L R S T S *


----------



## Sunny

Lullabies rarely supplement true sleepiness.

S Y T E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Several yodelers tried each sample

L S D H E*


----------



## Sparky

Loud snorers don't hear everything 

D S T R G


----------



## tinytn

*Duck Soup tastes real good

K P S L D *


----------



## Sassycakes

*K P S L D

Kind People seldom Like dishonesty  


D E M E Y*


----------



## Sunny

Demented Europeans may endeavor yodeling.

D S Y R G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Doing some yardwork requires gusto.

G E K S O*


----------



## Repondering

*Going extra kilometers seems overdone.

G A S S E *


----------



## Sparky

Garish acrobats seem so energetic 

H S M O C


----------



## tinytn

*Had Sundae melted over chocolate

D E D R E *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Does everyone do rigorous exercise *

*S E O S E *


----------



## Sparky

Singing eels often sound eerie 

G S N D E


----------



## tinytn

*Geese sire nine ducklings everyday

E E E S Y *


----------



## Sassycakes

*E E E S Y*
*
Every evening Ed starts yawning
*
*Y G D S G*


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda glides down stairs gracefully.

A S N S Y


----------



## Sparky

Animated Swiss never stop yodeling 

D S R P G


----------



## tinytn

*Don started reporting public Jokers 

N D G C S *


----------



## Sunny

Don started reporting public gangs.

N D G C S 

(Where did the J come from, Tiny?)


----------



## Sparky

Noisy drumming Germans can't sleep  

Y G S T P


----------



## Repondering

*You get sent to prison! 

U T T O N *


----------



## Sparky

Unusual Tibetans tap-dance on nails 

L S E N S


----------



## tinytn

* Long skinny ears now short.

G Y S W T *


----------



## Sunny

Guess you'll see why tomorrow.

S L E Y W


----------



## Sparky

Siberians like eating yak wings 

S E G K S


----------



## tinytn

*Snakes enjoy getting kicked sideways

S Y G D S *


----------



## JustBonee

*Save your good dining set.  

E  R   D   G  T   *


----------



## Citygirl

*Entire roasted duck gets traded.

E D K S D*


----------



## Sunny

Just had to interrupt for a second, to say:  These sentences are the funniest thing I've ever seen on the Internet! If you need a laugh about now, just go back and scroll through some of them!   

Even ducks keep some dignity.

N S P E Y


----------



## Sparky

Nutso Swiss prefer eccentric yodeling  

O S R C G


----------



## tinytn

*Over sized raincoats cause Grief

R D S E F *


----------



## Sunny

Rambunctious dancers seem eternally flatfooted.

S S M Y D


----------



## Repondering

*Saving silver might yield dividends. 

G R T D S *


----------



## Sparky

Geriatric rusty tenors don't sing 

C Y S T G


----------



## Repondering

*Call your sister tonight, Gerald......

L R R T D  *


----------



## Citygirl

*Let's remember Robert tonight, Daniel

S R T T L*


----------



## Sunny

Snakes rarely turn terribly likable.

S Y N Y E


----------



## Citygirl

*Some yaks never yodel everything!

E S R L G*


----------



## tinytn

*Early sunrises really look great!

Y S Y K T *


----------



## JustBonee

*Yesterday several yellow kites tailspun.

Y   L   W   S   N   *


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling Latvians wont sing nice 

G S T G E


----------



## Sunny

Graspers shop too greedily everywhere.

S P O Y E


----------



## tinytn

*Save Pictures only you enjoy

E S Y U Y *


----------



## Citygirl

*Even summertime you understand yodeling

N E U D G*


----------



## Sparky

Now even unicorns drink gin 

W N S K G


----------



## Sparky

Winded newts still keep going 

D S L P G


----------



## tinytn

*Doesn't seem long, Pandemic Gone!

T M G C E *


----------



## JustBonee

*Take my gold charm  everywhere.

E   Y   D   M   E   *


----------



## Citygirl

*Even Yaks devour meat everyday!

N S R T Y*


----------



## Repondering

*Never surrender!  Revenge takes years.....

R R E S S *


----------



## Sunny

Recluses reportedly encountered smelly skunks.

S Y D Y S


----------



## Sparky

Sleepwalking yodelers don't yodel sensibly 

G S T L Y


----------



## tinytn

*Got some tasteless lettuce yesterday

T E S E Y *


----------



## Sunny

Tuneless Englishmen still eternally yodel.

S N L Y L


----------



## JustBonee

*Saturday night  Louie  yelled loudly.

Y   T  E   D  Y  *


----------



## tinytn

*young teddy enjoys doing yelling

G Y S G G *


----------



## Sunny

Get your scooter going, George!

T R R G E


----------



## Sparky

Tortoises running races get exhausted 

S G S T D


----------



## tinytn

*Sometimes Gnats spread Typhoid disease

E S D D E *


----------



## Sunny

Every Sunday, Daisy daintily exercises.

Y Y Y Y S


----------



## tinytn

*Yesterday you yelled"Yolanda's Singing !"

Y U D S G *


----------



## Repondering

*Yogis undergo deep spiritual gestalt.

S O P L T *


----------



## Citygirl

*Some otters play like tigers

E S Y E S*


----------



## Sunny

Every spring, Yolanda eats sushi.

Y G A S I


----------



## tinytn

*Your garden Asters sound interesting

R  N S D G *


----------



## Citygirl

*Rain never soaked Danny's garden

N R D S N *


----------



## Sunny

Never run down stairs naked.

R N N S D


----------



## Sparky

Reindeer never need sackcloth diapers

R R D H S


----------



## Repondering

*Redemption requires deep hearted sacrifice.

N S P D E *


----------



## Sparky

Nonchalant sloths prefer delicate exercising  

T S R E G


----------



## Citygirl

*Treating snakes respectfully eases gasping!

G S Y S G*


----------



## tinytn

*Graceful Sharon Yodels songs , good!

L N S S D*


----------



## Citygirl

*Long nerdy songs seem dumb!

G Y S M B *


----------



## Sunny

Guess Yuri should make blini.

S I D E I


----------



## Sparky

Sloshed Icelandic drinkers enjoy imbibing 

D C S Y G


----------



## Citygirl

*Daily children saw Yaks grazing.

Y N W S G*


----------



## tinytn

*Your not watching Soccer Game?

R T G R E *


----------



## JustBonee

*Really try getting regular exercise.

Y  Y  G   R  E  *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Your youngest grandchild reads English?

R T D S H*


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember to deliver sandwiches hurriedly.

R O R S Y*


----------



## Sparky

Reindeer offal ravioli smells yakish 

R L I S H


----------



## tinytn

*Real love involves sweet hugs 

L E S T S *


----------



## Sunny

Lascivious elephants sometimes try sexiness.

S S S T S


----------



## tinytn

Sexy Sue seeks the sunshine

Y E S E E


----------



## JustBonee

*Your easy style earns enthusiasm.

R  Y  E  S  M  *


----------



## Sparky

Repetitive yodeling Egyptians sound manic 

E G S D C


----------



## Citygirl

*Even Grubs Seldom Dine Carefully.

N S M E Y*


----------



## Sunny

Nigerian scorpions might eat you.

N S T T U


----------



## Repondering

*Norwegian sailors test torpedoes underwater.

N S T S R *


----------



## Sparky

Nonsense singing Transylvanians sing rubbish 

E G S G H


----------



## Sunny

Even grumps sometimes get happy.

N S S T Y


----------



## Citygirl

*New singers seem to yodel!

W S M O L*


----------



## Sparky

Wisecracking squids make octopuses laugh 

G S E S H


----------



## Sunny

Girls seldom enjoy sloppy handshakes.

S M Y Y S


----------



## Citygirl

*Small,* *mean yaks yodel simultaneously!

L N S L Y*


----------



## Sparky

Loud nincompoop sheep like yodeling 

D P P E G


----------



## Citygirl

*Deep purple people eaters grunt!

P E E S T*


----------



## tinytn

*Planet Earth examined Saturn today

T H D N Y *


----------



## Sparky

Two-headed donkeys never yodel 

O D S R L


----------



## Sunny

One donkey still recites limericks.

E Y L S S


----------



## Repondering

*Even your lies sound sincere....

N R S D E *


----------



## Citygirl

*Never rate sandwiches daily, Eddie.

R E S Y E*


----------



## Sunny

Really energized skydivers yell, "EEEEEEK!"

Y D S L K


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda's doctor said, leave Kentucky 

S R D E Y *


----------



## Sparky

Sulking reindeer don't ever yodel 

G R T R L


----------



## Sunny

Get ready to rock, Louis!

T Y O K S


----------



## Sparky

Tired yodelers often keep screeching 

D S N P G


----------



## Sassycakes

*D S N P G *
* 
 Did someone notice people golfing
*
*D E E E G*


----------



## Citygirl

*Did every Eagle egg grow?

D Y E G W *


----------



## JustBonee

*Do your early gardening  Wednesday.

O  R  Y  G   Y  *


----------



## Sparky

Overworked recovering yodelers get yogurt 

D G S T T


----------



## Sunny

Do gorillas still tickle tortoises?

O S L E S


----------



## Sparky

Old sailors like eating seaweed 

D S E G D


----------



## Sparky

Demented Scottish eat grilled daffodils 

D H T D S


----------



## Kaila

Do Homefries taste deliberately slippery?

O S E Y Y


----------



## Sparky

Odd Siberians eat yak yogurt 

D S T K T


----------



## JustBonee

*Didn't she tell Kaila  today?

T  E   L   A  Y   *


----------



## Sassycakes

*T E L A Y

Tell everyone lemons are yummy

L E S E Y*


----------



## Repondering

*Leering eyes seduce eager youths

G S E R S *


----------



## Sunny

Grilled some eggplant recently, scrumptious!

D E T Y S


----------



## JustBonee

*Dan  entered the yard surprised.

N  D  E  D  D   *


----------



## Sparky

Now dried eels don't drip 

W D S T P


----------



## tinytn

*We didn't start the Pandemic 

E T T E C*


----------



## Citygirl

*Every tornado takes elderly cats.

Y O S Y S *


----------



## Repondering

*Yo!  Ozzie!  Say you're sorry!

O E Y E Y  *


----------



## Sparky

Old elves yodel everything yodelish 

D S L G H


----------



## JustBonee

*Dave should let  Gail  host.  

E   D   T  L   T   *


----------



## Sunny

Eating delicately?  Try lettuce tamales.

G Y Y E S


----------



## Sparky

Greedy yodelers yodel every syllable 

Y S L Y E


----------



## tinytn

*You sure look young , Edith

U E K G H*


----------



## Citygirl

*Uncles even keep giving help!

S N P G P*


----------



## tinytn

*Sue never packed Gramma's Pajamas 

E R D S S*


----------



## Sassycakes

E R D S S

Each reason Dave said swearing

H N E D G


----------



## tinytn

*Holly never entered Dave's garden 

Y R D S N *


----------



## Sassycakes

You really didn't see Nancy

U Y T E Y


----------



## tinytn

*Until you told every youngster

L U D Y R *


----------



## JustBonee

dup.


----------



## JustBonee

*Larry  used  Dena's  yellow  ribbon.

Y  D   S   W   N  *


----------



## Sunny

You didn't say where, Norman.

U T Y E N


----------



## Citygirl

*Useless Theo yodels every night.

T*


----------



## Kaila

S O S Y T

Some otters swam yesterday Two'o'clock.

E S M Y K


----------



## tinytn

*Swam over seas yonder Kentucky..

M R S R Y*


----------



## Kaila

My red shirt ran, yesterday.

Y D T N Y


----------



## tinytn

*Your dog tried nipping Yolanda!

R G D G A *


----------



## Repondering

*Regular good deeds get acclaimed.

R D S T D *


----------



## Sunny

Rudolpho does seem too dramatic. 

O S M O C


----------



## Sparky

Odd sleepwalking Moroccans often creep 

D G S N P


----------



## Citygirl

*Dogs growl sends nasty plans!

S L S Y S*


----------



## Sparky

Seasick lethargic sailors yodel slow 

K C S L W


----------



## tinytn

*Kayaks can sail long ways.

S N L G S *


----------



## Sunny

Sailors never love giant ships.

S R E T S


----------



## Repondering

*Sailing rules educate talented sailors

G S E D S *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Great sofa Ernestine, doesn't sag! 

T A E T G*


----------



## JustBonee

*Take another exotic trip, gladly!

E  R  C   P   Y *


----------



## Sunny

Evenings, rural Canadians play Yahtzee.

S L S Y E


----------



## Sparky

Stroppy loud Swiss yodel everything 

Y D S L G


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling deer sing like gnus 

G R G E S


----------



## tinytn

*Gnus really got excited  Sparky

S Y T D Y *


----------



## Kaila

Set your telephone down, yearly.

T R E N Y


----------



## Sunny

Try reforming everyone, not yourself.

Y G E T F


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling giraffes enter tall festivals 

G S R L S


----------



## Citygirl

*Gentlemen sit really long sometimes.

N T Y G S*


----------



## Sunny

Nobody treats you grandly, Sparky.

Y S U Y Y


----------



## Sparky

Yucatan somnambulists usually yodel yawning 

N S Y L G


----------



## tinytn

*Now Sparky , your looking great !

W Y R G T *


----------



## JustBonee

*Write your report,  giving timeline.

E  R  T   G   E   *


----------



## Sparky

Eerie rambling toads grow eyebrows 

E G S W S


----------



## Sunny

Elderly gents samba when sloshed.

Y S A N D


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda saw another new dress!

A W R W S*


----------



## Repondering

*Always wear red when sailing.

S R D N G *


----------



## Sparky

Screeching roosters definitely need gagging 

G S Y D G


----------



## Citygirl

*Gentle Swans Yodel During Groveling!

E S L G G*


----------



## tinytn

*Even swans look good gloating.

N S K D G *


----------



## Kaila

Never send kicking dogs golfing.

R D G S G


----------



## Sparky

Recycled donuts get so gloopy 

D S T O Y


----------



## JustBonee

*Dave studied the outer  yard.

E   D   E  R  D   *


----------



## Citygirl

Eddie delivered ears rarely done!

E D S Y E


----------



## Sunny

Eddie didn't see your ears!

E T E R S


----------



## Sparky

Eddie thinks ears resemble shells 

E S S E S


----------



## tinytn

*Eddie should start eating spinach!

E D T G H *


----------



## Sunny

Eddie did try grilling hair.

E D Y G R


----------



## Citygirl

*Eddie did Yolanda's grilling recently.

E D S G Y *


----------



## Sassycakes

*E D S G Y*
*
Ed's daughter saw Granny yelling
*
*S R W Y G*


----------



## Sunny

She recently witnessed Yolanda gargling.

E Y D A G


----------



## Sparky

Eddie yodels during ale gargling 

E S G E G


----------



## JustBonee

*Early  Saturday gardening  energizes George.  


Y  Y  G   S  E     *


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda's yodeling gets Sparky energized.

S G S Y D


----------



## Sparky

Swiss Grannies somehow yodel downward

S S W L D


----------



## Sparky

Sleepwalking swans walk like ducks 

G S K E S


----------



## JustBonee

*Generally,  Susie  keeps everything sparkling.   

Y  E  S  G  G   *


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodeling entailed singing greatly garbled!

G D G Y D*


----------



## Sparky

Gaga Danish go yodel dancing 

A H O L G


----------



## Citygirl

*Any hidden objects loudly growl!

Y N S Y L*


----------



## JustBonee

*Yesterday Nell sang your  lyrics.

Y  L   G   R   S   *


----------



## Sparky

Yetis like gorging ravioli soup 

S E G I P


----------



## tinytn

*Sometimes elephants gather in public.

S S R N C*


----------



## Citygirl

*Small salmon render nutritious catches.

L N R S S*


----------



## Sparky

Luminous nosed reindeer seem strange 

S D R M E


----------



## tinytn

*Same deer remember me everyday.

E R R E Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*Even robots retire every year!

N S E Y R*


----------



## Sparky

Nerdish Swiss enter yodel recitals 

H S R L S


----------



## JustBonee

*Hair salon reopens late Saturday.

R   N   S   E   Y   *


----------



## Sunny

Realistically, no Spaniards eat yogurt.

Y O S T T


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers often sing twenty tunes!

S N G Y S*


----------



## Sunny

Singing Nigerian gorillas yodel splendidly.

G N S L Y


----------



## Sparky

Gorillas needlessly sing loud yodels 

S Y G D S


----------



## tinytn

*Sing your grand daddy's song

D R G Y D *


----------



## JustBonee

*Drove 'round Galveston yesterday  daydreaming.  

E   D   N   Y  G  *


----------



## Sunny

Experienced divers never yell, "Geronimo!"

D S R L O


----------



## Repondering

*Dreams sometimes reveal love observations 

S S L E S *


----------



## JustBonee

*Since Sally  left, everything's settled.

E  Y   T   S   D   *


----------



## Sparky

Enthused yodeling Tibetans sound demented 

E G S D D


----------



## Citygirl

*Every growling sound dares dogs!

Y G D S S*


----------



## Sunny

Yet growling dogs sometimes slobber.

T G S S R


----------



## Sparky

Tense gruff singers sound rough 

E F S D H


----------



## JustBonee

*Every Friday Stella does housework.

Y  Y  A  S   K  *


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda yelled at Sandy's kids.

A D T Y S *


----------



## Citygirl

*All Drs. Tell Yodeler Stories

L S L R S*


----------



## Sassycakes

*L S L R S *
*
Like Sally loves Roller Skates 
*
*E Y S R S*


----------



## Sunny

Every yodeler should relax sometimes.

Y R D X S


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers really dislike xylophone songs 

S Y E E S


----------



## Sparky

Snaggletooth yodelers eat everything soft 

H S T G T


----------



## tinytn

*Hard shell turtle got tackled!

D L E T D *


----------



## Sunny

Don't let elephants try drinking.

T T S Y G


----------



## Sparky

Tubby Tibetan stole Yolanda's girdle 

Y N E S E


----------



## Sunny

You never eat salami, Edward.

U R T I D


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ursula remembered to invade Denmark.

A D O E K*


----------



## Sparky

All deaf ostriches enjoy kazooing 

L F S Y G


----------



## Sunny

Let's first stop yodeling gorillas.

S T P G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Salmon taste pretty good sometimes!

N E Y D S *


----------



## Kaila

Never Enter Your Door Swiftly

R R R R Y


----------



## Kaila

(note: I didn't do that, on purpose!^^^^ Looks difficult, but i think it is doable... )


----------



## tinytn

*Rosemary rarely reads reports yearly

Y Y S S Y *


----------



## Kaila

Your Yarn Sweater Snuggles You

R N R S U


----------



## Sunny

Reading newspapers really seems unnecessary.

G S Y S Y


----------



## Sparky

Groovy sleepwalking yetis start yodeling 

Y G S T G


----------



## tinytn

Yodeling gave Sparky the giggles !

G E Y E S


----------



## Kaila

Going East Yesterday Ended Southward

G T Y D D


----------



## Citygirl

*Going toward your direction, Daisy!

G D R N Y*


----------



## Repondering

*Getting drunk ruins new year's.

G K S W S *


----------



## joybelle

Gary knew Susie was singing.

Y W E S G


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda was eating sausage gravy!

A S G E Y*


----------



## joybelle

Anthony saw Greg eyeing Yvonne.

Y W G G E


----------



## Sparky

Yakish wildebeest grow gnu ears  

H T W U S


----------



## tinytn

*Happy times when Uncle sings

Y S N E S *


----------



## Sunny

You should never eat smorgasbord.

U D R T D


----------



## joybelle

Uncle David Read The Directory.

E D D E Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Eddie delivered diet drivel yesterday.

E D T L Y*


----------



## Kaila

Every dog tail lacks yardage.

Y G L S E


----------



## Repondering

Young girls like serious elders.

G S E S S


----------



## Sunny

Gentlemen seldom enjoy silly snickering.

N M Y Y G


----------



## Sparky

Nervous Mongolian yodelers yodel gradually 

S N S L Y


----------



## tinytn

*Seems nothing seems like yesterday..

S G S E Y *


----------



## Sunny

Startled grizzlies sometimes eat you.

D S S T U


----------



## Citygirl

*Deer seem sleepy tonight, Ugo.

R M Y T O*


----------



## Sassycakes

R M Y T O

Remind me you're taking over.

D E E G R


----------



## Kaila

Don't ever exaggerate Good Results

T R E D S


----------



## Repondering

Term reports educate dedicated students 

M S E D S


----------



## JustBonee

Mel  saved everything Diane served.

L  D   G  E  D


----------



## Sparky

Llama drippings get everything damp 

A S T G P


----------



## tinytn

*All sausages taste good poached 

L S E E D*


----------



## Citygirl

*Little sledders escape every drift.

E S E Y T*


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric Siberians eat yogurtised tuna 

C S T D A


----------



## tinytn

*Canada spent thousand dollars Advertising

A T D S G *


----------



## Sunny

All teenagers don't smoke grass.

L S T E S


----------



## joybelle

Little Suzie tasted egg sandwiches.

E E D G S


----------



## JustBonee

*Ellie each day goes shopping. 

E  H   Y   S   G  *


----------



## joybelle

Ester hated Yvonne seeing Greg.

R D E G G


----------



## Sparky

Rotund delicious eels get grilled 

D S S T D


----------



## tinytn

*Dogs sat still til dinner

S T L L R*


----------



## Sunny

Steamed toast likely looks ridiculous.

D T Y S S


----------



## joybelle

Dreamy Trish yesterday sat still.

Y H Y T L


----------



## Sparky

Yak hoof yogurt tastes Llamarish  

K F T S H


----------



## Sassycakes

*Keep feeding the sheep Harry*

*P G E P Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*Penny gave Edith plenty yogurt

Y E H Y T *


----------



## Sunny

Yet, Edith hates yogurt, truthfully.

T H S T Y


----------



## Kaila

Too Hasty stepping toward you

O Y G D U


----------



## tinytn

*Oh you  got dogs Utensils?

H U T S S *


----------



## Kaila

Have Under Table Surplus Supplies

E R E S S


----------



## Repondering

*Elderly retirees express sharklike satire.

Y S S E E *


----------



## Sunny

You see satire everywhere, eh?

U E E E H


----------



## Sparky

Unusual Egyptians eat everything halved 

L S T G D


----------



## Sunny

Ladies seldom try getting drunk.

S M Y G K


----------



## Sparky

Sloshed manic yodelers gargle kerosene 

D C S E E


----------



## JustBonee

Didn't  Cindy see everyone  eating?

T   Y   E   E   G


----------



## tinytn

*Tint your eagle eyes Gold 

T R E S D*


----------



## Sunny

The Russians enjoy samovars daily.

E S Y S Y


----------



## Sparky

Even silent yodelers still yodel 

N T S L L


----------



## Sunny

Never teach Sparky loud lullabies

R H Y D S


----------



## Sparky

Reincarnated Hungarians yodel during seances 

D S L G S


----------



## tinytn

*Dogs  Slept, listening Gigi's songs

S T G S S*


----------



## joybelle

Sally told Gary seven secrets.

Y D Y N S


----------



## Sunny

You dare yodeling near Switzerland?

U E G R D


----------



## Sparky

Unstable elves grill reindeer donuts  

E S L R S


----------



## tinytn

*Every Salmon looks real sneaky 

Y N S L Y *


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda never seems ladylike yet.

A R S E T


----------



## Citygirl

*All red salmon eat timidly.

L D N T Y*


----------



## Sparky

Lurid Dracula never tried yodeling  

D A R D G


----------



## tinytn

*Do Americans remember Dracula Games?

O S R A S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Only saltwater really attracts sharks.

Y R Y S S*


----------



## Sunny

Yawning?  Really, you should sleep.


----------



## Sparky

G Y U D P

Gaga yodelers usually drink paraffin  

A S Y K N


----------



## Citygirl

*All senior yaks keep napping!

L R S P G*


----------



## Sparky

Loopy Romanians still pickle goldfish 

Y S L E H


----------



## tinytn

*Yodeler sounded like Elephant Horn

R D E T N*


----------



## JustBonee

*Running daily energizes the neighbors.

G  Y   S   E   S   *


----------



## joybelle

Giant yachts sail every Sunday.

T S L Y Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Tall ships leave Yolanda yelling.

L S E A G*


----------



## Sunny

Lively skunks empty all gatherings.

Y S Y L S


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling snails yodel like slugs

G S L E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Ginger seldom lets Evan ski!

R M S N I*


----------



## Sunny

Royalty must seem naturally icy.

Y T M Y Y


----------



## RubyK

Too many Ys!!!


----------



## Sparky

Yiddish tunes make yodelers yawn 

H S E S N


----------



## Repondering

*Horses smell each sugar nugget

S L H R T *


----------



## tinytn

*Some lonely hearts remain troubled

E Y S N D *


----------



## Sparky

Eerie yodeling sounds near Denmark 

E G S R K


----------



## tinytn

*Every guard saves Royal Kings

Y D S L S *


----------



## Sunny

Yodeling does satisfy Lord Sparky.

G S Y D Y


----------



## Sparky

Grumpy secret yodelers don't yodel 

Y T S T L


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks tried singing too late.

S D G O E*


----------



## tinytn

*Someone died going over edge!  

E D G R E *


----------



## Sunny

Ernestine's dresses got really exotic.

S S T Y C


----------



## Sparky

Stupid singing tarantulas yodel constantly  

D G S L Y


----------



## joybelle

Dodgy Graham sold land yesterday.

Y M D D Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks Make Dishes Dirty, Yolanda!

S E S Y A*


----------



## joybelle

Several elephants saw yaks again.

L S W S N


----------



## Sparky

Loud snoring walruses sound nasal 

D G S D L


----------



## tinytn

*Dogs get special Diets lately 

S Y L S Y*


----------



## Sunny

Dancing gentlemen seldom do leaps.

G N M O S


----------



## tinytn

*Got no money, only silver

T O Y Y R *


----------



## Citygirl

*Turn over Yolanda, you'll roast!

N R A L T*


----------



## Sunny

Never run across alleys, Theodore.

R N S S E


----------



## Sparky

Rotund nomads seek strong elastic 

D S K G C


----------



## Sassycakes

D S K G C

Don stopped kissing Grace Constantly

N D G E Y


----------



## Sunny

Nina drinks gin every Yuletide.

A S N Y E


----------



## Sparky

Amnesiac Swiss never yodel everything 

C S R L G


----------



## Citygirl

*Cute songs reflect little glitz

E S T E Z*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Elongated salamanders taste extra zesty.

D S E A Y*


----------



## JustBonee

*Did she ever ask you?

D  E  R  K  U    
*


----------



## Sunny

Do Englishmen really kill unicorns?

O N Y L S


----------



## Sparky

Old Norwegians yodel like sheep 

D S L E P


----------



## tinytn

*Dumb sheep left elephants Party !

B P T S Y *


----------



## Citygirl

*Birthday parties tape super yodelers

Y S E R S*


----------



## tinytn

*Yodeling Southerners entertained Red Skelton

G S D D N *


----------



## joybelle

Greg swore David did nothing.

G E D D G


----------



## Sparky

Grinning elves drink double gin 

G S K E N


----------



## tinytn

*Gin sometimes keeps everyone Numb!*

N S S E B


----------



## Sunny

Now, Scotsmen seldom eat breakfast.

W N M T T


----------



## Sparky

Wily nomads might travel tiptoe 

Y S T L E


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda started to leave, Eddie!

A D O E E*


----------



## Sparky

Adorable Draculas often eat eclairs 

E S N T S


----------



## JustBonee

*Every Sunday night Ted studies.

Y  Y   T  D  S   *


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda's yaks tastefully dine Sundays!

S S Y E S *


----------



## tinytn

*Shy Sarah yodels every sunday

Y H S Y Y *


----------



## Sunny

Yodeling has Sparky yelling, "Yeah!"

G S Y G H


----------



## Citygirl

*Greta says Yolanda gets high!

A S A S H *


----------



## Sunny

And she always seems happy.

D E S S Y


----------



## Sparky

Discrete eavesdroppers sing silent yodels 

E S G T S


----------



## tinytn

*Every songbird gets tuned sometimes 

Y D S D S *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Y D S D S*
*
You don't stop discussing science
*
*  U T P G E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Used tracing paper gets eaten!

D G R S N*


----------



## JustBonee

*Darn game rules stumped Nick

N  E  S  D   K   *


----------



## Sparky

Nutso Egyptians still drink ketchup

O S L K P


----------



## Sunny

Only Slovenians like ketchup pies.

Y S E P S


----------



## tinytn

Tour sister enjoyed picking sunflowers..

R R D G S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Run rabbits dogs go slow

L S Y I O


----------



## JustBonee

last letters are ....  N S S O W

*Never send softball  over wall.

R   D   L    R  L   *


----------



## Sunny

Roistering drinkers laugh really loud.

G S H Y D


----------



## Sparky

Grim Slovenians hate yodel dancing 

M S E L G


----------



## tinytn

*My stomach expell's long growls.

Y H S G  S *


----------



## Repondering

*Your horror stories get scarier.

R R S T R *


----------



## joybelle

Randy Rooster Strutted Towards Rex.

Y R D S X


----------



## JustBonee

*Yes,  Ronda did save  x-ray.

S   A   D   E   Y   *


----------



## Sunny

Sam always dreaded energetic yodeling.

M S D C G


----------



## Sparky

Most snakes don't catch gnus 

T S T H S


----------



## Repondering

*Teaching serves to help students

G S O P S *


----------



## joybelle

Gail saw Olivia play sport.

L W A Y T


----------



## Citygirl

*Let's wash all your tables.

S H L R S*


----------



## Sunny

Singers hardly love roaring showers.

S Y e G S


----------



## Sparky

Snorty yodeling Egyptians get sinusitis 

Y G S T S


----------



## joybelle

Youth gangsters stole the secret.

H S E E T


----------



## Citygirl

*Haven't singers entered every test?

T S D Y T*


----------



## joybelle

Try sending Dianne your thoughts.

Y G E R S


----------



## tinytn

*you got everyone really smiling

U  T E Y G *


----------



## Citygirl

*Until tomorrow every yodeler giggles!

L W Y R D*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Look where you ride down

L D V A Y


----------



## Sunny

K E U E N  ^^^^

Keep embarrassing undies enclosed neatly.

P G S D Y


----------



## Treacle

Please give some donation yearly

E E E N Y


----------



## Sparky

Even escaped escapologists need yogurt 

N D S D T


----------



## tinytn

*New dog sat down today. 

W G T N Y *


----------



## Sunny

Wild gherkins tried next year?

D S D T R


----------



## joybelle

Drover said, Drover the rover.

R D R E R


----------



## Citygirl

*Robert denied running every route.

T D G Y E*


----------



## tinytn

*Try Dried Goods, you'll enjoy!

Y D S L Y *


----------



## joybelle

Your delivery stopped leaking yesterday.

R Y D G Y


----------



## Treacle

Ruined Yuccas Do Go Yellow

D S O O W


----------



## Sunny

Devotees screeam, "Oh! Oh! Wow!"

S M H H W


----------



## Sparky

Scottish maniacs have haggis wallpaper 

H S E S R


----------



## tinytn

*Happy Seniors ,enjoyed seeing Races.

Y S D G S *


----------



## Sunny

You should do giant somersaults.

U D O T S


----------



## joybelle

Up, down, over - today's stunts.

P N R S S


----------



## Citygirl

*People never remark seeing Santa!

E R K G A*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Emergency room kept getting ambulances.

Y M T G S*


----------



## Treacle

You make the glum smile

U E E M E


----------



## Sunny

Usually, extremes encourage more emotionalism.

Y S E E M


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling Swiss eejits eat Marmite 

G S S T E


----------



## Treacle

Good sense sometimes takes education

D E S S N


----------



## Sunny

Dramatic extremes seldom seem noble.

C S M M E


----------



## Treacle

Can Sugar Make Me Energetic ?

N R E E C


----------



## Sunny

Not really. English enterprise counts.  

T Y H E S


----------



## Sparky

Tubby yodelers have extra sausages 

Y S E A S


----------



## tinytn

*Your small ears are sensitive

R L S E E *


----------



## Citygirl

*Really long snakes eat everything!

Y G S T G*


----------



## joybelle

Yesterday George sang to Gina.

Y E G O A


----------



## Pink Biz

*Your English grandmother owns antiques.

R H R S S*


----------



## Sparky

Reinforced hammocks really still sag 

D S Y L G


----------



## joybelle

Dizzy Susie yelled loudly, go.

Y E D Y O


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda's  elf doesn't Yodel Opera?

S F T L A *


----------



## Sunny

She fears teetotalers like Alphonse.

E S S E E


----------



## joybelle

Every single session Elsie explodes.

Y E N E S


----------



## Sunny

Yes, every night exhibits stars.

S Y T S S


----------



## joybelle

Sunny yesterday thought silly sentences.

Y Y T Y S


----------



## Repondering

*Yonder youths tried yoking seahorses

R S D G S *


----------



## joybelle

Rats scurried down, going sideways.

S D N G S


----------



## Treacle

Snow Dogs Never Go Skiing

W S R O G


----------



## Sunny

Saving dimes never generates satisfaction.

G S R S N


----------



## Sparky

Grinning snakes really seem nonsensical 

G S Y M L


----------



## Sunny

Grinning snakes yodel melodious lullabies

G S L S S


----------



## tinytn

*German sausage looks super salty..

N E S S Y *


----------



## Treacle

Nobody ever samples salty yogurt

Y R S Y T


----------



## Sunny

You're right, salty yogurt's terrible.

E T Y S E


----------



## Sparky

Even two yodelers sound excessive 

N O S D E


----------



## JustBonee

*Never Open Special Delivery Envelope.

R   N   L   Y   E   *


----------



## Sparky

Rowdy nuisances like yodeling everything  

Y S E G G


----------



## tinytn

*Your sister Edith googled Groundhogs 

R R H D S *


----------



## Sunny

Raccoons rarely have diagonal stripes.

S Y E L S


----------



## Ken N Tx

She yelled every last second

O F J S D


----------



## joybelle

Often fools just sound delusional.

N S T D L


----------



## Repondering

*Nothing seems to discourage love

G S O E E *


----------



## Sunny

George sure outsourced every enterprise.


----------



## Treacle

E E D Y E

Enjoy Every Day You Encounter

*Y Y Y U R   *


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling yetis yodel utter rubbish 

G S L R H


----------



## tinytn

*Grand Stand Rallies . Remembering School.

D D S G L*


----------



## joybelle

Dithering Dottie sang gospel lyrics.

G E G L S


----------



## Sparky

Groaning eerie ghosts like screeching 

G E S E G


----------



## tinytn

*German editors  sometimes entertain Germany 

N S S N Y*


----------



## Sunny

Nice Spanish senoritas never yell.

E H S R L


----------



## joybelle

Every household should return lawsuits.

Y D D N S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Your dirty dishes need scrubbing.

R Y S D G*


----------



## joybelle

Robin yesterday saw David giggle.

N Y W D E


----------



## JustBonee

Never yell while dancing energetically.

 R   L   E   G   Y


----------



## Sunny

"Rastas look elegant," giggled Yolanda.

S K T D A


----------



## Sparky

Strange kinked Tasmanians dance askew 

E D S E W


----------



## tinytn

*Every dream seems eerily wild!

Y M S Y D*


----------



## joybelle

Your mother said, Yasmin died.

R R D N D


----------



## Sparky

Rotund reindeer don't need donuts 

D R T D S


----------



## joybelle

Doctor's report traumatised David Smith.

S T D D H


----------



## JustBonee

*Stay true doing daily  homework.

Y  E   G  Y   K   *


----------



## joybelle

Yesterday every girl yelled knickerbockers.

Y Y L D S


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda yodels like demented sheep 

A S E D P


----------



## joybelle

A senior elder developed pneumonia.

A R R D A


----------



## Sparky

Apathetic receptionists rarely do anything 

C S Y O G


----------



## Citygirl

*Cagy silly Yolanda often giggles!

Y Y A N S*


----------



## Sunny

Yawning Yolanda always needs sleep.

G A S S P


----------



## Sassycakes

Getting any snow soon Paul ?

G Y W N L


----------



## Sunny

Gosh, you want Northern Lights?

H U T N S


----------



## Treacle

Halation Under The Northern Star

N R E N R


----------



## JustBonee

Never  reveal every new rule.

R   L   Y    W   E


----------



## Sparky

Romanians like yogurt with everything 

S E T H G


----------



## Citygirl

*Sun Enters The Hidden Gate

N S E N E *


----------



## tinytn

*Southern Elephants tease Hogs gently 

N S E S Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*New salmon eat sauteed yams

W N T D S*


----------



## joybelle

Winter novelties turned deadly serious.

R S D Y S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Red sunsets don't yield surprises.

D S T D S*


----------



## joybelle

Darstedly sinister times taken seriously.

Y R S N Y


----------



## JustBonee

*You really shouldn't  name yacht.

U  Y  T  E  T  *


----------



## Sparky

Useless yodelers tried extra tonic 

S S D A C


----------



## Citygirl

*Some seniors dated actual clowns!

E S D L S*


----------



## JustBonee

*Every Sunday  Don laminates  shelf.  

Y   Y  N   S   F *


----------



## joybelle

Youngsters yelled, never say fantastalistic.

S D R Y C


----------



## Sunny

Sometimes Darwin reached yucky conclusions.

S N D Y S


----------



## joybelle

Several noted dignitaries yawned silently.

L D S D Y


----------



## Sparky

Long dead Swiss don't yodel 

G D S T L


----------



## tinytn

*Great Dane sold to Latino's

T E D O S *


----------



## Sunny

Texans enjoy drinking octopus slurpees.

S Y G S S


----------



## Citygirl

*Some yaks get sloshed sometimes.

E S T D S*


----------



## joybelle

Each senator talked deadly seriously.

H R D Y Y


----------



## Sunny

Henrietta recently drank your yuengling!

A Y K R G


----------



## JustBonee

*After your kangaroo returns,  great!

R  R   O   S   T   *


----------



## Sparky

Rigid roasted octopus seems tough

D D S S H


----------



## tinytn

*Does Dan shear sheep Hooves?

S N R P S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Sally never rode ponies, Steve!

Y R E S E*


----------



## Sunny

Your relatives eat salami energetically.

R S T I Y


----------



## Sparky

Reindeer salami tastes icky yucky

R I S Y Y


----------



## tinytn

*Rita instantly stole your yoyo ?

A Y E R O*


----------



## JustBonee

*After you  exercise,  rest oceanside.

R  U  E   T   E   *


----------



## Sunny

Relax under elm trees?  Easy!

X R M S Y


----------



## joybelle

Xavier ran many scam yardworks.

R N Y M S


----------



## Sunny

Rebellious neighbors yet might sue.

S S T T E


----------



## Citygirl

*Silly Sally tends turtle eggs.

Y Y S E S*


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda's yodeling seems extra stupid 

S G S A D


----------



## tinytn

*Sometimes Grandpa sings all day !

S A S L Y *


----------



## Sunny

Still, Aunt Susie loves yodeling.

L T E S G


----------



## tinytn

*lets tell everyone something good

S L E G D*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Should Lithuanians eat gourmet dinners?

D S T T S*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Did she think thats silly

Y S K E D


----------



## JustBonee

*You shouldn't kick everything down.

U   T   K   G   N   *


----------



## Sunny

Undies that kinky gain notoriety.

S T Y N Y


----------



## Sparky

Subdued taciturn yodelers never yodel 

D N S R L


----------



## Sunny

Do not suggest Russian lullabies.

O T T N S


----------



## joybelle

Olivia thinks that no stands.

A S T O S


----------



## Ken N Tx

A Senior That Only Sings

L V S W D


----------



## JustBonee

*Living very simple,   waiting daily.

 G  Y   E   G   Y  *


----------



## Citygirl

*Give Yolanda every gentle yak!

E A Y E K*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Even a youth earns kudos

L A C U T


----------



## Sunny

Look, all cults usurp truth.

K L S P H


----------



## Treacle

Kippers Like Salted Pickled Herrings

S E D D S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Static electricity destroyed Dave's stereo.

C Y D S O*


----------



## Sunny

Can you do somersaults online?

N U O S E


----------



## Sparky

Nuisance Ukrainians often somersault everywhere 

E S N T E


----------



## tinytn

*Even Swedish Nuns told Everyone

N H S D E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Never hide sausage donuts, Edith.

R E E S H*


----------



## joybelle

Rest easy everyone, Sheila's home.

T Y E S E


----------



## JustBonee

*Take your expensive Summer extravaganza.

E   R    E   R    A*


----------



## Sunny

Every Romanian exhibits running acrobatics.

Y N S G S


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda's new steel girdle snapped 

S W L E D


----------



## Citygirl

*Sammy washed lemons every day!

Y D S Y Y*


----------



## Sparky

Yuppie dimwits sleepwalk yawning yodels 

E S K G S


----------



## Pink Biz

*@Sparky It seems as if you get the letter Y quite often!

Edna should keep grilling steaks.

A D P G S*


----------



## joybelle

Another day presents great suggestions.

R Y S T S


----------



## tinytn

*Remembered your sister telling  stories..

D R R G S *


----------



## Sunny

Don't read repulsive, gruesome stories.

T D E E S


----------



## Sparky

Teething Dracula eats everything soft 

G A S G T


----------



## Sassycakes

G A S G T

Getting a secret gift tomorrow 

G A T T W


----------



## JustBonee

*Gather all the team workers.

R   L   E   M   S   *


----------



## joybelle

Round lemons easily make sauce

D S Y E E


----------



## Citygirl

*During summer Yolanda eats eggs!

G R A S S *


----------



## Sunny

^^^

Grass really assists some sentences.

S Y S E S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Should your snake eat shrimp?

D R E T P*


----------



## Sparky

Deranged Romanians eat treacled porcupine 

D S T D E


----------



## Sunny

Doctors seldom trust disease etiquette.

S M T E E


----------



## tinytn

*Some men think ego's everything

E N K S G *


----------



## joybelle

Every night, knights sang gaily.

Y T S G Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers try sounding great yet!

S Y G T T*


----------



## Sparky

Sheepish yodelers get too tense

H S T O E


----------



## Sunny

Her sister took over everything.

R R K R G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ray's rabid kitten repeatedly gurgled.

S D N Y D*


----------



## JustBonee

*Sandy didn't nuke your dinner.

Y   T   E   R   R    
*


----------



## Sparky

Yeti things eat recycled reindeer 

I S T D R


----------



## tinytn

*I saw the downtown riots .

I W E N S *


----------



## Citygirl

*I was entirely new, Sandra.

I S Y W A*


----------



## tinytn

*I see your working again.

I E R G N*


----------



## joybelle

I envisaged Rhonda going north.

I D A G H


----------



## Sunny

I don't admire gratuitous hysteria.

I T E S A


----------



## tinytn

*It took everlasting sadness away..

T K G S Y *


----------



## Sparky

Tutankhamun kept guzzling snake yogurt

N T G E T


----------



## Sunny

News:  Tut granted elegant tomb

S T D T B


----------



## Citygirl

*Sandy, trust Danny to Bob!

Y T Y O B*


----------



## joybelle

You thought yesterday's offering boring.

U T S G G


----------



## tinytn

*Used the sun to glow

D E N O W *


----------



## Sunny

^^^^  (4th word should begin with a G.)

Democracy evidently needs our wisdom.

Y Y S R M


----------



## joybelle

Yasmin Yonder sees Ray marry.

N R S Y Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Need rations sent yesterday, Yolanda!

D S T Y A*


----------



## Sunny

Don't stop trusting your astrologer.

T P G R R


----------



## Sparky

Tightwad pirates guzzle recycled rum

D S E D M


----------



## tinytn

*Dinner seemed extraordinary delicious mum

R D Y S M  *


----------



## Citygirl

*Remembering dreams, Yolanda sang music.

G S A G C*


----------



## Sunny

Getting soused always generates comments.

G D S S S


----------



## tinytn

*Going down south, sunshine states

G N H E S  *


----------



## Citygirl

*Generally, north has every snowstorm.

Y H S Y M*


----------



## Treacle

You Have Sent Your Mechanic

U E T R C


----------



## Sunny

Utter exasperation tests real compassion.

R N S L N


----------



## Sparky

Red nosed sheep look nonsensical 

D D P K L


----------



## Ken N Tx

Double dare people know little

H L D O M


----------



## Repondering

Healthful living depends on moderation.

L G S N N


----------



## joybelle

Lost geese swam near Newark.

T E M R K


----------



## Citygirl

*Tasty eel makes racy ketchup!

Y L S Y P*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Yvonne loved sharing yesterday's pudding.

E D G S G*


----------



## Sunny

Elephants don't greet silly giraffes.

S T T Y S


----------



## Sparky

Super turbo tortoises yodel sometimes 

R O S L S


----------



## Citygirl

*Rowdy owls sometimes light smokes.

Y S S T S*


----------



## joybelle

Yawning sister said, that's silly.

G R D S Y


----------



## Sparky

Genteel reindeer don't sniff yaks 

L R T F S


----------



## JustBonee

*Linda    really tried fried spinach.

A   Y   D   D  H   
*


----------



## joybelle

And you did dance Hilda.

D U D E A


----------



## Sunny

Do underweight damsels exercise avidly?

O T S E Y


----------



## Sparky

Old Tibetans still eat yaks  

D S L T S


----------



## Sunny

Delicate Spaniards love tarantula stew.

E S E A W


----------



## Citygirl

*Every salmon eats abandoned whale

Y N S D E*


----------



## JustBonee

*You never should drive erratically.

U   R   D   E   Y    *


----------



## tinytn

*Using Red Dirt ,enlivens Yards

V*


----------



## joybelle

G D T S S

Give David the sandwich, Susan

E D E H N


----------



## Treacle

Every Day Eat Hickory Nuts

Y Y T Y S


----------



## JustBonee

*Yellow  yolk  tells you something.

W   K  S  U   G  *


----------



## Sparky

Weird knuckleheads steal unwanted garbage 

D S L D E


----------



## tinytn

*Down South , ladies dance eloquently

N H S E Y *


----------



## Sunny

Northern Hungarians shouldn't eat yaks.

N S T T S


----------



## joybelle

Nancy said that title stinks.

Y D T E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda does tire easily, Stacy!

A S E Y Y *


----------



## Sunny

And she eats yeasted yogurt!  

D E S D T


----------



## Sparky

Diffident Egyptians sometimes dance together 

T S S E R


----------



## tinytn

*Two servants served Easter Roasts 

O S D R S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Older seniors dabbled real seriously

R S D L Y*


----------



## joybelle

Rachael said David lied yesterday.

L D D D Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Let's dash during dark, Yolanda

S H G K A*


----------



## Sparky

Smug haughty Germans keep arguing 

G Y S P G


----------



## Sunny

Gee, Yugoslavians sometimes play golf!

E S S Y F


----------



## Citygirl

*Even seniors send yummy fruits!

N S D Y S*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Napping shouldn't delay your surgery.

G T Y R Y*


----------



## Sparky

Gruff Tyrolians yodel rough yodels   

F S L H S


----------



## Citygirl

*Few Students Love Home Schooling!

W S E E G*


----------



## Sunny

When should everyone eat, Grandma?

N D E T A


----------



## Citygirl

*New duties every Tuesday afternoon!

W S Y Y N*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Why should you yawn now?

Y D U N W*


----------



## Sunny

Yuri drove upward, never wavering.

I E D R G


----------



## Sparky

Intoxicated eejits drink rhubarb gin   

D S K B N


----------



## tinytn

Do Scotchmen keep Beer nearby?

O M P R Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Only members partied real young.

Y S D L G*


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda sometimes drives like Grandma.

A S S E A


----------



## Sparky

Albanian singers seem extra annoying 

N S M A G


----------



## Citygirl

*No, Sam might anger Greta!

O M T R A*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Our main thoroughfare remains active.

R N E S E*


----------



## tinytn

Raining now, every Saturday evening

G W Y Y G


----------



## JustBonee

*Give  Wanda your yellow gardenia.

E   A  R  W   A  *


----------



## joybelle

Every actor rose with anticipation.

Y R E H N


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda reversed ever hating Nathan!

A D R G N *


----------



## Sunny

And do resist going naked!

D O T G D


----------



## joybelle

Drive over to Gundagai, David.


----------



## Citygirl

E R O I D 

Ever roam ocean ice dams?

R M N E S


----------



## Sunny

Reading my notes evokes snickers.

G Y S S S


----------



## Sparky

Gobbledygook yodelers sing stupid songs 

K S G D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Key strokes get damaged sometimes.

Y S T D S*


----------



## tinytn

*Yes. sometimes they do stick

S S Y O K *


----------



## joybelle

Susan said yesterday, only kidding.

N D Y Y G


----------



## Citygirl

*Never drive yodeling yaks, Gary.

R E G S Y*


----------



## joybelle

Risk everything Gary says Yolanda.

K G Y S A


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep giving yodeling songs away.

P G G S Y*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Please get going said you

I L O D T


----------



## Sunny

I love October's dreadful tales.

I E S L S


----------



## Sparky

Idle eels still like slithering 

E S L E G


----------



## JustBonee

*Esther  started losing every game.

R   D   G  Y  E  *


----------



## Sparky

Refreshed Dracula goes yodeling everywhere 

D A S G E


----------



## Raven

*Darned Ants Started Gobbling Everything

D S D G G *


----------



## Citygirl

*During summer, days get grotesque.

G R S T E*


----------



## Sparky

Galivanting roosters seem too energetic 

G S M O C


----------



## tinytn

Going somewhere may over crowded

G E Y R D


----------



## Citygirl

*Getting even yodeling requires dabbling.

G N G S G*


----------



## joybelle

Giggling nuns giggled so gaily.

G S D O Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Generally salmon devoured open yogurt.

Y N D N T*


----------



## Repondering

*Yogis never deny needing toothpicks.

S R Y G S *


----------



## JustBonee

*Sarah  received your generous  sampler.  

H   D    R    S   R   *


----------



## Sparky

Hectic dancing requires some recuperation 

C G S E N


----------



## tinytn

Constant gagging starts early November.

T G S Y R


----------



## JustBonee

*The gatecrasher severed   your roses.

E  R   D  R   S  *


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric reindeer drink rhubarb squash  

C R K B H


----------



## Citygirl

*Cassie remembers keeping beautiful hankies!

E S G L S*


----------



## tinytn

Everyone saw Gail looking sad..

E W L G D


----------



## JustBonee

*Eddie won't   like   ground  dandelions.

E    T   E   D   S   *


----------



## joybelle

Every word looked good, David.

Y D D D D


----------



## tinytn

*Young doctors don't do Dentistry 

G S T O Y *


----------



## joybelle

Gary sang to Olivia yesterday.

Y G O A Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling ghosts often always yell 

G S N S L


----------



## tinytn

*Goodness Sakes!, Nana stole underwear!

S S A E R*


----------



## joybelle

Suffering sister angered every relative.

G R D Y E


----------



## Citygirl

*Grateful readers designed Yolanda's eyeglasses!

L S D S S*


----------



## JustBonee

*Lennie   served  dog  supper scraps.

E   D   G   R   S  *


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric Danish grill rhubarb sausages 

C H L B S


----------



## tinytn

Children have little Book Stores

N E E K S


----------



## joybelle

Nifty early elves knitted socks.

Y Y S D S


----------



## Treacle

Yellow Yarn should darn socks

W N D N S


----------



## Sparky

Wonky nomads drink neat scotch 

Y S K T H


----------



## tinytn

Yolanda sent kids, Ten Hugs 

A T S N S


----------



## joybelle

At the service no-one sang.

T E E E G


----------



## JustBonee

The early evening event grew.

E    Y   G   T   W


----------



## joybelle

Every young gentleman thought wisely.

Y G N T Y


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda got new teeth yesterday

A T W H Y


----------



## Sparky

Addled tenors want horseradish yogurt  

D S T H T


----------



## tinytn

*Doctors sometimes think heavy thoughts.

R S K Y S *


----------



## Sunny

Realistic stories keep you sane.

C S P U E


----------



## Citygirl

*Cats sure purr unless eating.

S E R S G*


----------



## joybelle

Sometimes even resident seniors giggle.

S N T S E


----------



## RubyK

S N T S E

So Nick took supper earlier.

O K K R R


----------



## Treacle

Organic kale keeps requiring restock

C E S G K


----------



## Sunny

'Cause every shopper gets kale

E Y R S E


----------



## Sparky

Egyptian yodeling rarely sounds exciting 

N G Y S G


----------



## tinytn

*Nora grabbed your shy goat

A D R Y T *


----------



## JustBonee

Adam   didn't receive your  telegram.

M  T   E   R   M


----------



## Pink Biz

*Medieval theater entertained regal monarchs.

L R D L S*


----------



## Sassycakes

Love really doesn't lessen stress

E Y T N S


----------



## Sunny

Even Yolanda tries new stunts.

N A S W S


----------



## Sassycakes

Nancy answered Sam with sure !

Y D M H E


----------



## tinytn

*You don't mean, he escaped?

U T N E D *


----------



## Citygirl

*Under tamed neighbors eat dirt.

R D S T T *


----------



## tinytn

*Rather disgusting statement there toots! ^^^

R G T E S*


----------



## Sunny

Rather gross tastes exhibited sometimes. 

R S S D S


----------



## Sparky

Reluctant singing sheep don't sing 

T G P T G


----------



## tinytn

*Those Girls picked the Grapes

E S D E S *


----------



## JustBonee

Early school days excite Sandi.

Y   L   S   E   I


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling lizards serenade each iguana

G S E H A


----------



## Citygirl

*Gary sometimes eats hot ants.

Y S S T S*


----------



## joybelle

Yes, Sally stole the sausages.

S Y E E S


----------



## Sunny

Should you eat eel sandwiches?

D U T L S


----------



## joybelle

Down under the ledge Sam.

N R E E M


----------



## Citygirl

*No runner eats every mushroom.

O R S Y M*


----------



## JustBonee

Often,   Robert serves your meals.  

N   T   S   R   S


----------



## tinytn

*New Tenor started reading songs 

W R D G S *


----------



## Sunny

Will Rumplestiltskin do gymnastic stunts?

L N O C S


----------



## Sparky

Large nurses often can't somersault 

E S N T T


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone sings,,not today though!

E S T Y H *


----------



## Citygirl

Every student tried yak hair.

Y T D K R


----------



## JustBonee

Yesterday  Ted delivered kabob rolls.  

Y  D  D   B   S


----------



## Sparky

Yetis don't dance before supper 

S T E E R


----------



## tinytn

*Stan tried eating eel ribs

N D G L S  *


----------



## Sassycakes

N D G L S

Never discuss Getting Lucky Score


R S G Y E


----------



## joybelle

Rescue seven gnomes young elves.

E N S G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Every neighbor sang goofy songs.*

Y R G Y S


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda recently got Yuri sloshed.

A Y T I D


----------



## Sparky

Average yodeling Tibetans imitate donkeys 

E G S E S


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone got soused ,eating Spinach

E T D G H *


----------



## joybelle

Early tomorrow David goes home.

Y W D S E


----------



## tinytn

*Your wedding dress showed elegance.

R G S D E*


----------



## Sparky

Retired gorgons still drink eggnog 

D S L K G


----------



## Citygirl

*David still likes keeping geese!

D L S G E*


----------



## Sparky

Dull Latvians stop getting enthusiastic 

L S P G C


----------



## tinytn

*Love  spinach, potatoes, Garlic , corn

E H S C N *


----------



## Citygirl

*Each has scattered candy nickels.

H S D Y S*


----------



## Sparky

Hysterical Swiss don't yodel sensibly 

L S T L Y


----------



## Sunny

Look, still they love yodeling.

K L Y E G


----------



## Sparky

Kooks like yodeling eating garlic 

S E G G C


----------



## tinytn

Some Easterners grow good Corn

E S W D N


----------



## Sunny

European starlings will drift near.

N S L T R


----------



## Sparky

Norwegian salted lizard tastes rough 

N D D S H


----------



## Citygirl

*Not during Danish sacred holidays.

T G H D S*


----------



## Sunny

The Great Horned Dinosaur survives!

E T D R S


----------



## Sassycakes

E T D R S

Ed tried dating Rose's Sister

D D G S R


----------



## joybelle

Definitely don't go south Roger.

Y T O H R


----------



## Sunny

Yes, try out horseback riding.

S Y T K G


----------



## Sparky

Sluggish yodelers tried kerosene gargling 

H S D E G


----------



## Sunny

Helvetian singing demands energetic gargling.

N G S C G


----------



## Sassycakes

N G S C G

Never give someone chocolate Gum

R E E E M


----------



## Sparky

Rugged Egyptians eat eel marmalade 

D S T L E


----------



## tinytn

Dumb Sue tells lies everywhere!

B E S S E


----------



## JustBonee

Bring everything Sue  saved eagerly.

G    G     E    D     Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Girls get excited dating yodlers

S T D G S*


----------



## JustBonee

*Should they date goofy singers? 

D   Y   E   Y   S   *


----------



## Citygirl

*Daring yaks eat yummy snails.

G S T Y S *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Go sail to Yalta, Sally.

O L O A Y*


----------



## Sparky

Old lethargic octopuses always yawn 

D C S S N


----------



## Pink Biz

*During Christmas some shepherds notice.

G S E S E*


----------



## Sunny

Gosh, she evidently sailed east.

H E Y D T


----------



## Ken N Tx

Hey end your day tonight

K N D R U


----------



## Citygirl

*Y D R Y T

You don't really yodel tonight!

U T Y L T*


----------



## Sparky

Unruly tortoises yodel like turtles 

Y S L E S


----------



## Sunny

Yodeling seldom leaves everyone satisfied.

G M S E D


----------



## Citygirl

*Gentle mice seem easily depleted.

E E M Y D*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Early evenings mean you are done

S O D P T


----------



## JustBonee

From:   E E M Y D ...  

*Easy exercise means you deliver.

Y    E    S    U   R   *


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling eels sing utter rubbish 

G S G R H


----------



## Citygirl

*Greta saw great rooming house.

A W T G E*


----------



## joybelle

Alone with the gnome exhibition.

E H E E N


----------



## Sunny

Excited hens exhibit egg neurosis.

D S T G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Dancing swans turn great somersaults.

G S N T S*


----------



## Sparky

Galloping snails never travel slow 

G S R L W


----------



## Sassycakes

G S R L W

Got some rest, later walking

T E T R G


----------



## tinytn

*Tender eels taste real good!

R S E L D *


----------



## JustBonee

*Relaxing Sunday equals  lazy day.

G   Y   S   Y   Y   *


----------



## joybelle

Generous yardman saw Yolanda's yacht.

S N W S T


----------



## Sparky

Sagging Norwegians wear stiff trousers 

G S R F S


----------



## tinytn

Grouchy southerners rarely feel sad ,

Y S Y L D


----------



## joybelle

Yesterday Sylvia's yacht landed downhill.

Y S T D L


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers stood tiredly during lessons!

S D Y G S*


----------



## Sassycakes

*S D Y G S*
*
Sue drove yesterday going swimming
*
*E E Y G G*


----------



## Sunny

Even Englishmen yesterday got giddy.

N N Y T Y


----------



## Sparky

Nostradamus never yodeled to yaks  

S R D O S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sometimes rodents destroy offered substances.

S S Y D S*


----------



## tinytn

*Summer Sausage yielded  delicate  samples .. 

R E D E S*


----------



## Sassycakes

*R E D E S*
*
Rita enjoyed dating Edith's Son
*
*A D G S N*


----------



## tinytn

*A dog grabbed  some  neckbones!

A G D E S *


----------



## Sunny

American groceries don't exhibit salads.

N S T T S


----------



## joybelle

Nothing said to trouble Sam.

G D O E M


----------



## Sassycakes

G D O E M

Got done opening every magazine

T E G Y E


----------



## joybelle

Terrible events gave Yetzie earache.

E S E E E


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric slithering eels eat éclairs

C G S T S


----------



## tinytn

*College girls started to sing

E S D O G *


----------



## Sunny

Earsplitting singers desire operatic grandiosity.

G S E C Y


----------



## joybelle

Generally speaking every child yells.

Y G Y D S


----------



## tinytn

Your green yard doesn't stink .

R N D T K


----------



## Citygirl

*Reading never deters testing knowledge.

G R S G E *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Gail refused Sam getting earrings*

*L D M G S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Little dog might get stung!

E G T T G*


----------



## Repondering

*Ever get to taste goulash?

R T O E H *


----------



## JustBonee

*Rainbow takes over  evening hues.

W   S    R    G    S   *


----------



## Sparky

Waterproof snails rarely get soaked  

F S Y T D


----------



## tinytn

*Foreign Snakes yearn to Dance

N S N O E *


----------



## Sunny

Never sprinkle nutmeg over eggs.

R E G R S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rise early get ready scram

P F S L N


----------



## tinytn

*Pat fell sideways landing nicely 

T L S G Y*


----------



## Sunny

Those ladies still gobble yogurt!

E S L E T


----------



## Treacle

Eggs seem less edible today

S M S E Y


----------



## Sparky

Slim Moroccan snakes eat yogurt 

M N S T T


----------



## tinytn

Men never stand tippy toed

N R D Y D


----------



## Sunny

Never run down your driveway!

R N N R Y


----------



## joybelle

Rascal Neville never returned yesterday.

L E R D Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Let Edith run during yodeling.

T H N G G*


----------



## Sunny

The horrible nightmare gets grislier.

E E E S R


----------



## Sparky

Eerie erstwhile elves started returning 

E E S D G


----------



## Treacle

Every egg seems 'darn' good

Y G S N D


----------



## tinytn

*You got some nice dogs..

U T E E S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Under trees every eagle soars!

R S Y E S*


----------



## Sunny

Rasputin says you eat sandwiches.

N S U T S


----------



## Citygirl

*New students use tested sheep.

W S E D P*


----------



## Sparky

Weird sasquatches eat damp peanuts 

D S T P S


----------



## tinytn

*Denmark steaks taste pretty special 

K S E Y L*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Keep saving everyday you Live*

*P G Y U E*


----------



## JustBonee

*Please  give your undivided exclamation.

E    E    R    D    N     *


----------



## joybelle

Early elephants ran down north.

Y S N N H


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda's son Norton never hiccups 

S S N R S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Some seniors never risk sunbathing.

E S R K G*


----------



## Sparky

Eerie slithering rattlesnakes keep grinning 

E G S P G


----------



## tinytn

*Even Grandpa's sometimes pack guns..

N S S K S *


----------



## Sunny

Never suspect snakes keep secrets.

R T S P S


----------



## StarSong

Retie the small package's string.

E E L S G


----------



## JustBonee

E-book educates little students gradually.

K   S   E   S   Y


----------



## Sunny

Kindergartens should encourage some yelling.

S D E E G


----------



## Citygirl

Students deliver every evergreen graciously.

S R Y N Y


----------



## StarSong

Students remember: you're not your!  

S R E T R


----------



## Sparky

Santa's reindeer eat toasted rhubarb 

S R T D B


----------



## StarSong

Small rats take dainty bites.

L S E Y S


----------



## tinytn

*Little Snails enjoyed your sunflowers

E S D R S *


----------



## Sunny

Even seniors do read, sometimes.

N S O D S


----------



## StarSong

Nine swinging orangutans dipped simultaneously.  

E G S D Y


----------



## Sparky

Eerie ghosts sometimes do yodeling 

E S S O G


----------



## tinytn

*Echoed something South of Georgia 

D G H F A*


----------



## StarSong

Dreary grey haunting foggy afternoon.  

Y Y G Y N


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda yodels great, yelled Nathan.

A S T D N *


----------



## tinytn

*A small Turtle doesn't negotiate.

A L E T E *


----------



## StarSong

A lad enters teens eventually.

A D S S Y


----------



## JustBonee

*Allie didn't scold  Sarah yesterday.

E   T   D   H    Y   *


----------



## Sparky

Elongated toothed dogfish hate yawning 

D D H E G


----------



## Kaila

Dont disregard hot eggs grilling.

T D T S G


----------



## StarSong

This dessert tastes soooo good!

S T S O D


----------



## Kaila

Step Together softly over doorsill.

P R Y R L


----------



## Sunny

Please, restrain your rough language.

E N R H E


----------



## Repondering

*Each new regulation hinders enterprise.

H W N S E *


----------



## JustBonee

*Half  way never serves everyone.   

F   Y   R   S   E   *


----------



## Sparky

Fortissimo yodeling requires solid earplugs 

O G S D S


----------



## StarSong

Well done, Sparky!  I wrestled with that one for a bit and left it to a more creative mind.  

Obnoxious graffiti sullies downtown structures.  

S I S N S


----------



## tinytn

*Signs in schools ... Need students!

S N S D S *


----------



## JustBonee

_*Shopping never should dominate Sunday.*_

_*G     R    D    E   Y  *_


----------



## Citygirl

*Great roots developed every yodel.

T S D Y L*


----------



## StarSong

Textured stockings decorate your legs.

D G E R S


----------



## Sparky

Deluded Germans eat rhubarb sausages 

D S T B S


----------



## StarSong

Drink some tea before skiing.

K E A E G


----------



## Sunny

Keep eating as elegant gourmets.

P G S T S


----------



## StarSong

Proper gentlemen shine their shoes.

R N E R S


----------



## Sunny

Real nerds enjoy rollerskating scrabble.

L S Y G E


----------



## Sparky

Little shy yetis get embarrassed 

E Y S T D


----------



## Sunny

Every yenta should talk dramatically.

Y A D K Y


----------



## tinytn

*Your a dear kind Yankee 

R A R D E*


----------



## StarSong

Robust athletes relish difficult exercises.

T S H T S


----------



## JustBonee

_Talk  show host tells  stories.

K   W   T   S   S   _


----------



## Sparky

Kleptomaniac werewolf tried stealing sausages 

C F D G S


----------



## tinytn

*Cats feel Dogs get sweeter

S L S T R *


----------



## Sunny

Some ladies still trust Romeos.

E S L T S


----------



## Citygirl

*Every salmon likes trusty sun!

Y N S Y N *


----------



## StarSong

You'll never stop youthful naivete.  

L R P L E


----------



## Sunny

Large reptiles plod like elephants.

E S D E S


----------



## Sparky

Exhausted snails dance everything slow

D S E G W


----------



## Citygirl

*Designer sales engaged Greta willingly.

R S D A Y*


----------



## Sunny

Really slow days arouse yawns.

Y W S E S


----------



## Sassycakes

Y W S E S

You wish Sally enjoyed singing

U H Y D G


----------



## Repondering

*Ultra hip yogis dress garishly

A P S S Y *


----------



## Granny B.

*Apparently, Patsy saw something yucky.

Y Y W G Y*


----------



## Treacle

Yesterday you were going yachting.

Y U E G G


----------



## JustBonee

*You understand everything,  good grief!

U   D   G   D   F  *


----------



## Sparky

Uninhibited dodos generally danced fandangos 

D S Y D S


----------



## Sunny

Dancing squashed your dodos, Sparky.

G D R S Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Growling dogs ransacked some yams.

G S D E S*


----------



## JustBonee

*Green  space daily envisions sunlight.  

N   E       Y   S   T   *


----------



## Sparky

Nervous Egyptians yodel so tentative 

S S L O E


----------



## Sunny

Slithering snakes!  Look out, Evangeline!

G S K T E


----------



## Sparky

Gaga sasquatches keep talking Esperanto 

A S P G O


----------



## Treacle

After she proposes go oomph

R E S O H


----------



## tinytn

*Red eagle sat on horse .

D E T N E *


----------



## JustBonee

*Didn't  Eddie tell Nora  everything?

T   E   L   A   G   
*


----------



## Sunny

Tipsy elegant ladies act gauche.

Y T S T E


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda tests super titled engines.

A S R D S*


----------



## Sassycakes

Amy saw really dark shadows

Y W Y K S


----------



## Repondering

*You will yield, knight sirrah!

U L D T H *


----------



## joybelle

Usually Linda does that Helen.

Y A S T N


----------



## Sparky

Yogurtised aardvark still tastes nice 

D K L S E


----------



## Sunny

Do kids like sauteed eels?

O S E D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Other students envied Diane's suntan.

R S D S N*


----------



## Sunny

Rude statements don't seem nice.

E S T M E


----------



## Sparky

Emulsified snake tastes more eelish 

D E S E H


----------



## tinytn

*Deer eat swiftly enjoying Hamburgers

R T Y G S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Raiders tarnished Yolanda's greenhouse Saturday!

S D S E Y*


----------



## Sunny

Some dastards sullied entire yards!

E S D E S


----------



## Sparky

Elated snakes don't even smile 

D S T N E


----------



## tinytn

*Don't stand too near Ethanol 

T D O R L *


----------



## Sparky

Thin dangling octopus resembled leggings 

N G S D S


----------



## Sassycakes

N G S D S

Ned gave Sam Dave's skooter


D E M S R


----------



## Citygirl

Did every member sound rude?

D Y R D E


----------



## RubyK

D Y R D E 

Did you read Diana's essay?

D U D S Y


----------



## Kaila

Delivered Under Door Silently Yesterday

D R R Y Y


----------



## Granny B.

Disregard ridiculously rude yakking yaks.

D Y E G S


----------



## Kaila

Do your excellent guessing seldom.

O R T G M


----------



## JustBonee

Often Robert tells Georgia  messages.

N   T   S   A   S


----------



## Kaila

Never tempt snakes at sundown.

R T S T N


----------



## Sassycakes

R T S T N

Rita tried studying technology News

A D G Y S


----------



## Citygirl

*Ann directed girls yodeling sessions.

N D S G S*


----------



## Kaila

No drug stopped getting stubborn.  


O G D G N


----------



## JustBonee

*Other games don't give narrative.


R   S   T   E    E    *


----------



## Sparky

Racewalkers stop to eat eels 

S P O T S


----------



## Sassycakes

*S P O T S*
*
Sam pretended Oscar  took seat
*
*M D R K T*


----------



## Citygirl

*Mike did redo Karen's test.

E D O S T*


----------



## Kaila

Eat dinner on sliced toast

T R N D T


----------



## Sparky

Teetotal reindeer never drink tequila 

L R R K A


----------



## Kaila

Late red robin keeps arriving.

E D N S G


----------



## Citygirl

*Edith denied never sending goodies.

H D R G S*


----------



## tinytn

*Hard drives rarely get serviced 

D S Y T D *


----------



## RubyK

Donald saved your test data.

D D R T A


----------



## Treacle

Drive direct route to Averbury

E T E O Y


----------



## JustBonee

Even  Tom  employs occasional  yardmen.

N   M   S   L   N


----------



## Sassycakes

N M S L N

Naughty Mike suffered lonely night

Y E D Y T


----------



## Kaila

Yelling even damages your throat.

G N S R T


----------



## Sparky

Gruelling nurse served rough treatment 

G E D H T


----------



## tinytn

*Good Education determines Honorable Talent

D N S E T *


----------



## Kaila

Definite Need Superior Educated Teacher

E D R D R


----------



## Citygirl

*Even Denny returns Doris's rants.

N Y S S S*


----------



## Kaila

Need Your Secret Sidedish Seasoning!

D R T H G


----------



## Jackie23

Did Ruth thank him graciously?

D H K M Y


----------



## Sparky

Deluded hoarders keep mutilated yoyos

D S P D S


----------



## Repondering

*Deep space patrol detects Saturn.

P E L S N *


----------



## Jackie23

Please excuse Lucy, she's naughty.  

E E Y S Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Every evening yaks sing yodeling.

Y G S G G*


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling goats sometimes get gingivitis 

G S S T S


----------



## tinytn

*Gasper sings song too short..

RS G O T *


----------



## Kaila

Rain Soaked Grass on toes.

N D S N S


----------



## Repondering

*Non diving submarines never succeed.

N G S R D *


----------



## Granny B.

Noticeably gagging skunks requested deodorizer.

Y G S D R


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda gets sad during recess.

A S D G S*


----------



## Repondering

*After sundown dogs get suspicious.

R N S T S *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Rice never sticks to silver.

E R S O R*


----------



## Sparky

Elves refurbish Santa's old reindeer 

S H S D R


----------



## Pink Biz

*Should her sister drink rum?

D R R K M*


----------



## Citygirl

*Does Reba remember keeping mellow?

S A R G W*


----------



## tinytn

*Saw a Raccoon gargling water .

W A N G R*


----------



## Sparky

Waterproof armour never goes rusty 

F R R S Y


----------



## JustBonee

*Friday's  rain  really soaked yard.

S   N    Y   D   D   *


----------



## tinytn

*Soon New Year's  daylight delights 

N W S T S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Never waste small tips, Sarah!

R E L S H*


----------



## Repondering

*Relish each lavish second helping.

H H H D G *


----------



## Kaila

Hoping Home Heat does Great!

G E T S T


----------



## Sparky

Germans eat their sauerkraut toasted

S T R T D


----------



## tinytn

*Start training rats to  dance 

T G S O E *


----------



## JustBonee

*The girls studied other events.

E   S   D    R   S   *


----------



## tinytn

*Every evening , doctors rest sometimes.

Y G S T S*


----------



## Repondering

*Yoga gets sagging torsos slender.

A S G S R *


----------



## Sassycakes

A S G S R

A senior gives Susan Roses

A R S N S


----------



## Citygirl

*Ann reads some news snippets.

N S E S S*


----------



## Granny B.

Nonsense stories eventually show silliness.

*E S Y W S*


----------



## Treacle

Every Spring Yellow Warblers sing

Y G W S G


----------



## JustBonee

*Yard  grub was seen  growing.

D   B   S    N   G   *


----------



## Sparky

Don't bring sausages near gnus 

T G S R S


----------



## tinytn

*Try Ground Salmon Ribs Sir ? 

Y D N S R *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Y D N S R*
*
You didn't need sarcastic remarks
*
*U T D C S*


----------



## JustBonee

*Use the dark  chocolate syrup.

E   E   K   E   P   *


----------



## Jackie23

Even Ellen keeps every paper

N N S Y R


----------



## Citygirl

*Never need surly yak remembrance

R D Y K E*


----------



## Sassycakes

*R D Y K E*
*
Really do you Keep everything?
*
*Y O U P G*


----------



## Treacle

You ordered unhealthy pickled Gherkins

U D Y D S


----------



## Sassycakes

U D Y D S

Usually, Dave yells during Sports 

Y E S G S


----------



## Sparky

Yetis eat strained gecko soup 

S T D O P


----------



## Treacle

Send the doctor or paramedic

D E R R C


----------



## RubyK

Thank goodness Sarah opposed Ellen.

K S H D N


----------



## tinytn

*Keep saying Hello Dolly now

P G O Y W*


----------



## Sparky

Posessed goats often yodel weirdly 

D S N L Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Does Sally need liquor yet?

S Y D R T*


----------



## Citygirl

*Some yaks do retreat tastefully!

E S O T Y*


----------



## JustBonee

*Eat supper outside tonight, yes!

T   R   E   T   S    *


----------



## Sparky

Tipsy Romanians eat their slippers 

Y S T R S


----------



## Ken N Tx

You save the rare stuff

L H D A N


----------



## Sparky

U E E E F

Unusual elves eat emu feathers 

L S T U S


----------



## tinytn

*Lets sing the Unicorn song

S G E N G *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Start getting energy now, George*

*T G Y W E*


----------



## Citygirl

*This guy's yaks will entertain.

S S S L N*


----------



## tinytn

*Sit Silently Susan, Listen now

T Y N N W*


----------



## Ken N Tx

The young need new ways

O F E B L


----------



## Sunny

E G D W S

Every good dog wins smiles.

Y D G S S


----------



## Citygirl

*Welcome Back Sunny! Hope everything is all right.

Y D G S S

Yaks do get silly sometimes.

S O T Y S*


----------



## Sparky

Stop old Tyroleans yodeling songs 

P D S G S


----------



## Meringue

Pompous Derek Should Go Solo


S  K  D  O  O


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, CG. Everything is fine!   

Spooks keep dreaming of October.

S P G F R


----------



## Ken N Tx

same people go for rum

O B T C L


----------



## Meringue

Several Pigs Get Fresh Rissotto 


L  S  T  H  O


----------



## JustBonee

*Lavender shades take hold  overnight.

R   S   E   D   T   *


----------



## Sparky

Reindeer start eating donuts tonight 

R T G S T


----------



## tinytn

*Remember the Gong Show tonight

R E G W T*


----------



## Citygirl

*Rabbits even get winter treats.

S N T R S*


----------



## Sunny

Some nerds try raising skunks.

E S Y G S


----------



## Sparky

Excessive screeching yodelers get sinusitis  

E G S T S


----------



## Citygirl

*Extra gentle salmon taste sensational

A E N E L*


----------



## Sassycakes

A E N E L

Aunt  Eve never enjoyed lies!

T E R D S


----------



## Treacle

Try eating red duck sauce

Y G D K E


----------



## Sunny

Yes, gorillas do kiss energetically.

S S O S Y


----------



## Meringue

Stephen Sings Opera Says Yvonne


N  S  A  S  E


----------



## Sparky

Nocturnal singing asses sound eerie 

L G S D E


----------



## Sunny

Liking Gertrude sometimes demands effort.

G E S S T


----------



## Meringue

Gloria  Entertained Seven Sultry Tinkers


A  D  N  Y  S


----------



## Sunny

Aging dowagers need youthful support.

G S D L T


----------



## Sparky

Giant snakes don't look tall 

T S T K L


----------



## JustBonee

*Tell someone that keeps log.

L   E  T   S   G*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lets eat the salad greens

L B V R S


----------



## Meringue

Little Elks Try Swimming Gently


E  S  Y  G  Y


----------



## JustBonee

*Eddie  saved your garden/yard.

E   D    R    N   D   *


----------



## Sparky

Energetic dancing reindeer never diet  

C G R R T


----------



## tinytn

*Cold cut sandwiches remain tasty 

D T S N Y *


----------



## Kaila

Don't try sneaking near yaks.

T Y G R S


----------



## Sassycakes

T Y G R S

Three  young girls riding sleds

E G S G S


----------



## Repondering

Each good student goes swimming.

H D T S G


----------



## Sassycakes

H D T S G

Harry didn't try shooting Geese 

Y T Y G E


----------



## JustBonee

*Yesterday  Tom  yielded general education.

 Y   M    D   L    N   *


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling monks don't look normal 

G S T K L


----------



## tinytn

*Green snakes taste kinda Licoricey 

N S E A Y  *


----------



## Sunny

Nuns seldom eat Australian yams.

S M T N S


----------



## tinytn

*Santa made the news Saturday!

A E E S Y *


----------



## Meringue

Arthur  Eats  Every  Single Yoghurt


R  S  Y  E  T


----------



## Sparky

Refluxing screechy yodelers eat tripe 

G Y S T E


----------



## Treacle

Grow Young Spinach To Eat

W G H O T


----------



## StarSong

Which girls have ordered takeout?


----------



## Granny B.

H S E D T 

Hungry seniors easily devour takeout.

Y S Y R T


----------



## Sparky

Yetis sing yodelish rubbish tunes 

S G H H S


----------



## StarSong

Some ghosts heave heavy sighs

E S E Y S


----------



## Sassycakes

*E S E Y S*
*
Everyday someone enters your space
*
*Y E S R E*


----------



## Sunny

Yes, Elizabeth still  rules England.

S H L S D


----------



## tinytn

*She happily left South Dakota 

E Y T H A*


----------



## Granny B.

Eventually yahoos try hiccuping annoyingly.

Y S Y G Y


----------



## StarSong

You sweetened your garnet yams.  

U D R T S


----------



## JustBonee

*Use daily reports to succeed.

E    Y    S    O    D  *


----------



## StarSong

Enjoy your sweet orange dessert!

Y R T E T


----------



## Kaila

Your rainfall total exceeded tabulation.

R L L D N


----------



## Sunny

Russians like liquor drinking, nyet?

S E R G T


----------



## StarSong

Spring's early rains generated tornadoes.


----------



## StarSong

S Y S D S


----------



## Sparky

Some yodeling Swiss don't smell

E G S T L


----------



## Sunny

Energetic gymnasts somersault too long

C S T O G


----------



## Ken N Tx

Came someone talk of games

L J H M P


----------



## StarSong

@Ken N Tx, the next puzzle is created from the last letters of the previous solve.
In this case it's:
E E K F S


----------



## StarSong

Elementary educators know fabulous stories.   

Y S W S S


----------



## Sunny

Youths should wash smelly socks

S D H Y S


----------



## StarSong

Some desserts have yummy sauces.

E S E Y S


----------



## Sparky

Even sleepwalking elephants yodel something 

N G S L G


----------



## Citygirl

Never grill simple light groundhog

R L E T G.


----------



## StarSong

Royal ladies exited the gala.  

L S D E A


----------



## tinytn

*Linda said Dan eats ants!

A D N S S *


----------



## Sassycakes

A Devoted Nurse Saves Someone

A D E S E


----------



## Ken N Tx

A Day Everyone Says Enough

O D S H M


----------



## StarSong

@Ken N Tx, after you complete a puzzle, the next one is formed from the last letters of the words you used.  In your case it would be:
*A* Da*y* Everyon*e* Say*s* Enoug*h*

So:
*A Y E S H*

All you employees, stay home!

*L U S Y E*


----------



## Sunny

Lovers usually say yes eagerly.

S Y Y S Y


----------



## StarSong

Some yuppie yodelers speak Yiddish (wow, that's a lot of Y's!)

E E S K H


----------



## Sparky

Eerie eager sasquatches keep howling 

E R S P G


----------



## StarSong

Elephant races startle pygmy goats

T S E Y S


----------



## Sassycakes

Their Son even yelled Stupid


R N N D D


----------



## Sparky

Red nosed nomads drink Drambuie 

D D S K E


----------



## StarSong

Defendant denied she knew evidence.

T D E W E


----------



## JustBonee

*The daily errands were exhausting.

E   Y   S    E   G  *


----------



## Kaila

Each yellow shirt exactly good.

H W T Y D


----------



## Sassycakes

H W T Y D

Harry wanted to yell Don't

Y D O L T


----------



## StarSong

Young dragons often light fires

G S N T S


----------



## Sunny

Gentlemen should not taste snacks.

N D T E S


----------



## Kaila

Nearing destination took extra sleep.

G N K A P


----------



## Sassycakes

G N K A P

George never kept a penny

E R T A Y


----------



## Kaila

Each Reason takes away yearning.

H N S Y G


----------



## Sassycakes

H N S Y G

Humans never stay young Grace

S R Y G E


----------



## tinytn

*Someone robbed your  Garage  Ed !*


----------



## Citygirl

*E D R E D
Edna denied raising  every dog.

A D G Y G*


----------



## JustBonee

*Abigail  didn't  give you  garments.

L    T    E    U    S    *


----------



## Sunny

Luckily, tortoises end up sluggish.

Y S D P H


----------



## StarSong

Yellow snapdragons dwarf purple hyacinths. 

W S F E S


----------



## Repondering

When superstition fails, engage science.  

N N S E E


----------



## Sassycakes

N N S E E

Nancy never saw eagles eating

Y R W S G


----------



## StarSong

Young rapscallions whitewashed Sawyer's gate.  

G S D S E


----------



## Sunny

Going south doesn't seem enticing.

G H T M G


----------



## Sparky

Grilled hedgehog tastes more geckoish 

D G S E H


----------



## tinytn

*Dogs grunt sometimes eating Hash

S T S G H*


----------



## Treacle

Sausages taste so good hot

S E O D T


----------



## Sunny

Stomping elephants outrage dainty tapdancers.

G S E Y S


----------



## tinytn

*Glad Santa enjoys your singing..

D A S R G*


----------



## Citygirl

*David always sounds really gruff!

D S S Y F*


----------



## Treacle

Do something silly yet fun

O G Y T N


----------



## StarSong

Organically grown yams taste nice.  

Y N S E E


----------



## Sassycakes

Y N S E E

Yolanda never saw Easter Eggs 


A R W R S


----------



## StarSong

Alec rarely wore red suspenders.  

C Y E D S


----------



## Sunny

"Curb Your Enthusiasm?"  David's show.

B R M S W


----------



## Sparky

Boring Romanians make stewed watercress 

G S E D S


----------



## Sassycakes

*G S E D S*
*
George saw Ed's Daughter's Son
*
*E W S S N*


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone suddenly see snakes now..

E Y S E W*


----------



## Kaila

Each yellow shirt earns wishes.

H W T S S


----------



## Sassycakes

*Henry was taking Sue Skating

Y S G E G*


----------



## Kaila

You said, Go eat gumdrops.

U D O T S


----------



## StarSong

Uncle Donald's oranges taste scrumptious!

E S S E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Every snail  senses every step.

Y L S Y P*


----------



## StarSong

You love soft yellow pajamas.

U E T W S


----------



## Sassycakes

* U E T W S*
*
Uncle Ernie tried walking Snoopy

*
*E E D G Y*


----------



## Citygirl

Eddie easily dug ground yesterday.

E Y G D Y


----------



## Sparky

Energetic yodeling Germans don't yawn 

C G S T N


----------



## tinytn

*Cousin Greg said Tiny's nice.. 

N G D S E *


----------



## Sunny

Nine German dancers stomped energetically.

E N S D Y


----------



## Sparky

Elephant nosed Swiss daren't yodel 

T D S T L


----------



## StarSong

Tania's dog sled team lost.  

S G D M T


----------



## Citygirl

*Some get drunk making toasts!

E T K G S*


----------



## Sunny

Eating turkey kabobs gets sloppy.

G Y S S Y


----------



## Sparky

Geriatric yodelers stop sounding yodelish 

C S P G H


----------



## StarSong

Charlatans sometimes play grievous hoaxes.

S S Y S S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Stop selling your sterling silver.

P G R G R*


----------



## tinytn

*Pot bellied Rabbits get Rabies

T D S T S*


----------



## Sunny

Turkeys don't show Thanksgiving smiles.

S T W G S


----------



## Kaila

Share things with grieving stranger

E S H G R


----------



## tinytn

*Easter should have good rabbits 

R D E D S*


----------



## Repondering

*Resist doing evil deeds, sweetheart!

T G L S T *


----------



## Citygirl

*Try gas lights some time.

Y S S E E *


----------



## Sunny

You should start exercising energetically.

U D T G Y


----------



## StarSong

Unsatisfactory dye turned greenish yellow.

Y E D H W


----------



## Sparky

Yuppie eider ducks hate waddling

E R S E G


----------



## tinytn

*Every Rose seemed eloquently gathered

Y E D Y D *


----------



## StarSong

Your elephant destroyed your daffodils!

R T D R S


----------



## Citygirl

*Reindeer traditionally* *drink real sodas.

R Y K L S *


----------



## Sassycakes

*R Y K L S*
*
Rita, you kicked Lenny's Sister.


A U D S R*


----------



## tinytn

*Ask Uncle Dan's sister, Rose. 

K E S R E*


----------



## Sunny

Kate eventually served raw eggplant.

E Y D W T


----------



## Kaila

Even your dog wants treats.

N R G S S


----------



## tinytn

*Northern Rye Grass stays soft

N E S S T*


----------



## Sunny

Never eat sardine stuffed turkey.

R T E D Y


----------



## Sassycakes

R T E D Y

Ron tried eating during yardsale 

N D G G E


----------



## JustBonee

*New dress gets great encore.

W    S    S    T   E   *


----------



## StarSong

What she said terrified everyone

T E D D E


----------



## Kaila

Thank everyone doing dear efforts.

K E G R S


----------



## Sparky

Knotted eyebrows grow rectangular sometimes 

D S W R S


----------



## StarSong

Discussing secrets will raise suspicion.

G S L E N


----------



## tinytn

*Grilling supper, lets eat now!

G R S T W *


----------



## Sparky

Grilled reindeer sausages taste wildebeesty 

D R S E Y


----------



## tinytn

*Dogs return shoes every year

S N S Y R*


----------



## StarSong

Scientific notifications show you're right.

C S W E T


----------



## Citygirl

*Certified students will eat turtle!

D S L T E *


----------



## JustBonee

Doing some long travel  expediting.

G   E    G   L   G


----------



## Sparky

Gorging epicureans get larger girdles 

G S T R S


----------



## tinytn

*Girdles shrink those rotunda Stomachs 

S K E A S*


----------



## StarSong

Some know everything - ask them!

E W G K M


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone with Gus, keeps mumbling

E H S S G *


----------



## Citygirl

*Each horse seems stubborn, Greta!

H E S N A*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Her eyes say no always

K B V A O


----------



## JustBonee

Keep back various animals  outside.

P    K    S   S   E


----------



## Sunny

Pink kangaroos seldom seem energetic.

K S M M C


----------



## Sparky

@Ken N Tx _ Again, we use the last letters of the sentence._

Karaoke singers make music cacophonic  

E S E C C


----------



## tinytn

*Enough Snow excites Canta Claus

H W E A S *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Her wig sags and smells.

R G S D S*


----------



## Sparky

Reindeer get Santa drunk sometimes 

R T A K S


----------



## Citygirl

*Rare treats are kept secret!

E S E T T*


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone started enjoying tiny turtles..

E D G Y S *


----------



## Sparky

Energetic dancing giraffes yodel sometimes 

C G S L S


----------



## Citygirl

*Come get some lollypop soup!

E T E P P*


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric Tibetans eat parsnip pie

C S T P E


----------



## tinytn

*cats sometimes take petting easily 

S S  E G Y *


----------



## Ken N Tx

She said everyone get yours

L D S O N


----------



## Sparky

E D E T S.. 

Eel dumplings eventually taste sour 

L S Y E R


----------



## tinytn

*Lets served  Yolanda eggs ravioli

S D A S I *


----------



## Sunny

(Good old Yolanda, haven't seen her around here for a while.)  

She doesn't always seem interested.

E T S M D


----------



## Citygirl

*Every timid senior might delay!

Y D R T Y *


----------



## Kaila

Your dear rabbit trained you.

R R T D U


----------



## Sassycakes

R R T D U

Rita restored the Desk upstairs.

A D E K S


----------



## Kaila

Artistically Decorated Elevator Keeps Stopping

Y D R S G


----------



## Sassycakes

*You drive really slow, George*

*U E Y W E*


----------



## JustBonee

Use every yellow  wildflower effectively.

  E   Y   W    R   Y


----------



## Sunny

Every year we reach Yuletide.

Y R E H E


----------



## RubyK

Y R E H E

Young Rosa embellished her earrings.

G A D R S


----------



## Sparky

Godzilla and Dracula resemble something 

A D A E G


----------



## Citygirl

*A dirty area entices germs!

A Y A S S*


----------



## Sunny

All dragons are evidently gigantic.

L S E Y C


----------



## Pink Biz

*Let's search every Yucatan cave!

S H Y N E*


----------



## Kaila

She has *your* necklace, Evelyn!

E S R E N


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone should remember everyone's Name

E D R S E*


----------



## Kaila

Each dog requires some excitement.

H G S E T


----------



## tinytn

*Have good sense , Eat  toast

E D E T T *


----------



## Citygirl

*Even dogs eat tiny toads.

N S T Y S*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Never say that yaks sing.

R Y T S G*


----------



## Sunny

Really, young teenagers seem gross!

Y G S M S


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda's girdle seems mighty strong 

S E S Y G


----------



## Citygirl

Some even saw Yaks giggling!

E N W S G


----------



## Kaila

Extra nuisance were singing goats!

A E E G S


----------



## Sparky

Albanian eccentrics encourage goat singing 

N S E T G


----------



## Sunny

Now, some enjoy those goats.

W E Y E S


----------



## tinytn

We enjoyed your Enormous supper!

E D R S R


----------



## Citygirl

*Edith doesn't remember singing reluctantly.

H T R G Y*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Has Teresa Really Gotten Younger

S A Y N R


----------



## Sunny

Save all yes/no responses.

E L S O S


----------



## Sparky

Eskimos like skidding over snow 

S E G R W


----------



## Citygirl

Some even give Rudolph whiskey

E N E H Y


----------



## tinytn

*Every Nickle earned , Helps Yolanda

Y E D  S A *


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda eats double sized albatrossburgers

A S E D S


----------



## tinytn

*Albatrossburgers should eliminate  dieting schedule

S D E G E *


----------



## Sunny

Someone died eating grilled eagleburgers.

E D G D S


----------



## tinytn

*Ellen does good deeds suddenly

N S D S Y*


----------



## Citygirl

Nobody sings during Santa's yodeling.

Y S G S G


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling Santa goes somewhat gaga 

G A S T S


----------



## tinytn

*Getting a snow tree soon

G A W E N*


----------



## Repondering

*Go ahead....waste enemies now.

O D E S W *


----------



## Citygirl

*Only dogs eat sausages whole!

Y S T S E*


----------



## Ken N Tx

You say that so easy 

H V C B P


----------



## JustBonee

Helen  vacuumed carpet before party.

N    D    T   E   Y


----------



## Sparky

Yet another reminder then @Ken N Tx , we use the last letters of the sentence.. 

Nuisance demented Transylvanians encourage yodeling  

E D S E G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Every dog should eat goulash.

Y G D T H*


----------



## tinytn

*You got down the hatch?

U T N E H *


----------



## Kaila

Under the nest, eleven hatchlings!

R E T N S


----------



## Meringue

Robins  Enter Their Nests Silently  


S  R  R  S  Y


----------



## Kaila

Silent Robins rested softly yesterday

T S D Y Y


----------



## Sparky

Tyrolean swans don't yodel yet 

N S T L T


----------



## Kaila

Never said Tim likes television.

R D M S N


----------



## Sunny

Russian dancers must sometimes nap.

N S T S P


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Next Singer That Sings Perishes

T R T S S


----------



## Meringue

Turtles Really Tried Swimming Swiftly


S  Y  D  G  Y


----------



## Sunny

So, you don't get yoga?

O U T T A


----------



## Sparky

Old unwanted tortoises trot away 

D D S T Y


----------



## tinytn

*Daffy Duck sometimes teases Yolanda

Y K S S A *


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Your kindness seems sincere always

R S S E S


----------



## tinytn

*Real Santa's seem energetic sometimes..

L S M C S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Light snow might come soon!

T W T E N*


----------



## Meringue

Two wild tigers enjoyed nachos.



O  D  S  D  S


----------



## Sparky

Old defrosting snowmen dissolve soon 

D G N E N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Don’t go naked, eschew nudity!

T O D W Y


----------



## tinytn

Today our dog was yelping

Y R G S G


----------



## Sunny

"You're really grand!"  she giggled.

E Y D E D


----------



## Sassycakes

E Y D E D

Every year Dan enjoys drinking 

Y R N S G


----------



## tinytn

*Yarn repairs nice square grannies

N S E E S*


----------



## Kaila

Never seen Egrets eating salmon.

R N S G N


----------



## Sunny

Reportedly, nine Santas got naughty.

R E S T Y


----------



## Sparky

Reindeer eat Santa's toasted yogurt 

R T S D T


----------



## tinytn

*Remember to sing different Tunes

R O G T S*


----------



## Sunny

Recently, overweight gremlins trampled software.

Y T S D E


----------



## Kaila

Your toaster sounds dreadfully early

R R S Y Y


----------



## Repondering

Resisting regrets stretches your years

G S S R S


----------



## Sassycakes

G S S R S

Got something special really special

T G L Y L


----------



## tinytn

*There goes Louise yodeling Lyrics

E S E G S *


----------



## Meringue

Eleven silly eagles got sloshed 


N  Y  S  T  D


----------



## Sunny

New York still tastes delicious

W K L S S


----------



## tinytn

*Walking keeps Ladies sometimes slimmer

G S S S R*


----------



## Kaila

Gosh, several secret santas ran!

H L T S N


----------



## Sparky

Hot lizard toast sounds nauseating 

T D T S G


----------



## Sunny

Tacky dresses tempt showoffs greatly.

Y S T S Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Y S T S Y

You should try some yogurt 

U D Y E T


----------



## Sunny

Upsetting dictators yields eventual trauma.

G S S L A


----------



## Sassycakes

G S S L A

Gift shopping starting late again

T G G E N


----------



## Sparky

Troublesome garden gnomes eat nasturtiums  

E N S T S


----------



## tinytn

*Energy never stopped tired Santa

Y R D D A*


----------



## Sunny

You really don't dress appropriately.

U Y T S Y


----------



## Sparky

Unwanted yodelers tried surreptitious yodeling 

D S D S G


----------



## tinytn

*Demons seen digging Satan's Grave

S N G S E*


----------



## Sunny

Some nerds get seated ergonomically.

E S T D Y


----------



## Sassycakes

E S T D Y

Each Student tried doing Yoga

H T D G A


----------



## Repondering

*Hot tuna dinners get accolades!

T A S T S *


----------



## Meringue

Today ask Santa to stay


Y  K  A  O  Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers know about obnoxious yodeling 

S W T S G


----------



## Sunny

Santa will truly spread gladness.

A K Y D S


----------



## Repondering

*And know your dreams' symbols.

D W R S S *


----------



## tinytn

*Dream world remains somewhat Strange

M D S T D *


----------



## Sunny

My dog still tries dancing.

Y G L S G


----------



## Sassycakes

Y G L S G

You're getting less serious Greg

E G S S G


----------



## Repondering

Each good shining star glistens. 

H D G R S


----------



## tinytn

*How do green Radishes grow? 

W O N S W *


----------



## Sparky

Withering octopuses need some water

G S D E R


----------



## Sunny

Great Scott!  Don't eat ragout!

T T T T T


----------



## Repondering

Troublesome teens tried testing tribulation.

E S D G N


----------



## Sparky

Eating snail dumplings gets nauseating 

G L S S G


----------



## Sunny

Green lamb stew sounds ghastly.

N B W S Y


----------



## Sassycakes

N B W S Y

Never bother women, seriously Yul!

R R N Y L


----------



## Sparky

Reclining Romans never yodel long

G S R L G


----------



## JustBonee

*Gave some really long good-byes.

E   E    Y    G    S   *


----------



## Sunny

Easter egg yolks gyrate, spookily.

E G S E Y


----------



## Sparky

Eerie ghost sang everything yodelish 

E T G G H


----------



## Sunny

Edgar's tales generate ghostly horrors.

S S E Y S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Should Sally eat yellow spinach?

D Y T W H*


----------



## Sparky

Dysfunctional yodeling Tibetans want horseradish 

L G S T H


----------



## Kaila

Lopsided Greek Symbols topple humbly.

D K S E Y


----------



## Sparky

Doppelgangers keep singing eerie yodels 

S P G E S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Some people gargle every Sabbath.

E E E Y H*


----------



## tinytn

*Even Elephants eat young Hogs..

N S T G S *


----------



## Meringue

Nine soldiers tried growing spinach



E  S  D  G  H


----------



## Sparky

Eskimo soup doesn't get hot 

O P T T T


----------



## Sunny

Octopus pie tastes truly terrible.

S E S Y E


----------



## Sassycakes

S E S Y E

Sam even saw your ear

M N W R R


----------



## Pink Biz

*My new walrus really reeks.

Y W S Y S*


----------



## tinytn

Y*ou want some Yogurt soup?

Y T E T P *


----------



## JustBonee

*Yesterday they entertained  the public.

Y    Y   D   E   C   *


----------



## Meringue

Young Yolanda denied eating chalk


G  A  D  G  K


----------



## Sparky

Genuine aardvarks don't go kazooing 

E S T O G


----------



## Sassycakes

E S T O G

Every Saturday Tina orders groceries 

Y Y A S S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Your yak accidentally started singing.

R K Y D G*


----------



## Sassycakes

R K Y D G

Rude Kid Yelled During Game

E D D G E


----------



## Sunny

Energetic dogs demand galloping exercise.

C S D G E


----------



## tinytn

*Cats sometimes do get energetic 

S S O T C *


----------



## Sparky

Some smart octopuses talk crab 

E T S K B


----------



## JustBonee

*Eight tall sisters keep  beagles.

T    L     S   P      S    *


----------



## Sunny

Tomato lemonade seemingly pleases some.

O E Y S E


----------



## Pink Biz

*Obscene editors yell Swedish epithets.

E S L H S*


----------



## Kaila

Each sled leaves him stranded.

H D S M D


----------



## Sparky

Horseradish donuts seem more dynamic 

H S M E C


----------



## tinytn

*Horseradish sometimes makes everyone  Calm.

H S S E M *


----------



## Sparky

Horseradish sandwiches seem extra meaningful 

H S M A L


----------



## Sparky

Horseradish sausages make aardvarks laugh 

H S E S H


----------



## tinytn

*Horseradish stinks, everyone should hide.

H S E D E*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Honey, should Ed devour eggs?

Y D D R S*


----------



## Sparky

Yawning dodos don't remember sleeping 

G S T R G


----------



## Meringue

George Started Training Red Goats


E  D  G  D  S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Every dude goes down swinging

O G R I W


----------



## Sparky

*^^ Y E S N G ^^*

Yodeling Eskimo snowmen need gin 

G O N D N


----------



## Sassycakes

G O N D N

Give one number dear Nancy

E E R R Y


----------



## Sunny

Eighty eight rather resonates, yes?

Y T R S S


----------



## Sparky

Yes then remember seventy seven 

S N R Y N


----------



## Sunny

Some numbers relax your nerves.

E S X R S


----------



## Sparky

Even sprightly xylophoners require sleep 

N Y S E P


----------



## tinytn

*New Yorker stole Evelyn's Popsicle 

W R E S E *


----------



## Sparky

Werewolves rarely ever seem entertaining

S Y R M G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Strong young Romanians marry Greeks.

G G S Y S*


----------



## Sparky

Giggling Godzilla still yodels sometimes

G A L S S


----------



## Sunny

Gorillas always love Swiss singing.

S S E S G


----------



## tinytn

*Sometimes Sam enjoys scaring Gina

S M S G A *


----------



## Sparky

Skittish Mermaids soon get agitated 

H S N T D


----------



## Sassycakes

Harry seldom noticed the doghouse


----------



## tinytn

*Y M D E E 

Your mother doesn't eat Eel?

R R T T L*


----------



## Sparky

Repeating Romanians talk too long

G S K O G


----------



## tinytn

*Gas station  kept  oil gaged

S N T L D



S *


----------



## Sunny

Some nasty toes look disgusting.

E Y S  K G


----------



## Sparky

Enthusiastic yodelers slurp knickerbocker glories 

C S P R S


----------



## tinytn

*Cats sound pretty ridiculous ,Singing

S D Y S G *


----------



## Sparky

Snappy dogs yodel somewhat growlish

Y S L T H


----------



## tinytn

Yolanda sometimes  likes to Hop

A S S O P


----------



## Sparky

Addled sailors slurp octopus porridge 

D S P S E


----------



## Sassycakes

D S P S E

Do some people spoil everything

O E E L G


----------



## Sparky

Old eccentric ewes look goatish

D C S K H


----------



## Sunny

Do crabby spectators keep heckling?

O Y S P G


----------



## Sassycakes

O Y S P G

Occasionally you send People Gifts

Y U D E S


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda uses dazzling eye shadow 

A S G E W


----------



## Sunny

And she generates exaggerated winks.

D E S D S


----------



## Sparky

Deflated eel sausages don't sizzle 

D L S T E


----------



## Sparky

Dancing like snails takes expertise 

G E S S E


----------



## Sunny

Geese enjoy smelly sidewalks, evidently.

E Y Y S Y


----------



## tinytn

Every year Yolanda starts yelling

Y R A S G


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling ranters always start grumbling 

G S S T G


----------



## Sunny

Geraniums sometimes struggle to grow

S S E O W


----------



## Sparky

Skittish sleepwalking eels often wiggle 

H G S N E


----------



## tinytn

*Hollywood girls seem nice enough

D S M E H*


----------



## Sunny

Don't serve me English hamburgers.

T E E H S


----------



## tinytn

*Think Everyone enjoys Helen's songs

K E S S S *


----------



## Sunny

Kisses end sometimes supplying surprises.

S D S G S


----------



## tinytn

Sometimes ducks sing good solo's 

E S G D S


----------



## Citygirl

*S S G D S

Swinging seniors go during summer.

G S O G R*


----------



## Sunny

Goons sully our great republic.

S Y R T C


----------



## Sparky

Simulated yogurt really tastes cheap 

D T Y S P


----------



## tinytn

*Didn't tie your shoes, Pat !

T E R S T *


----------



## Citygirl

*Trust every reindeer Santa  tried!

T Y R A D  *


----------



## Sparky

Tibetan yodelers really are deluded  

N S Y E D


----------



## Citygirl

New southern yaks even dance!

W N S N E


----------



## tinytn

*West, North, South, North East

T H H H T  *


----------



## Sparky

Trombonists hate hearing harmonica tunes

S E G A S


----------



## Sunny

Snobs easily get all snippy.

S Y T L Y


----------



## Sparky

Seems yeti tourists like yodeling

S I S E G


----------



## Sparky

Seems Italian sheep eat grass 

S N P T S


----------



## tinytn

*Some Nuns point toward South

E S T D H*


----------



## Sunny

Every squirrel dries diving homeward.

Y L S G D


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers lengthy songs get dopey!

S Y S T Y*


----------



## JustBonee

*Share  your  story  time  yarn.

E   R    Y   E   N  *


----------



## Sassycakes

E R Y E N 

Every reason you enjoy naps

Y N U Y S


----------



## tinytn

*Your not using your sunglasses?

R T G R S*


----------



## Meringue

Red Trousers Get Really Shabby 



D  S  T  Y  Y


----------



## tinytn

Dogs sometimes teach young Yaks.

S S H G S


----------



## Sparky

Sustained somersaulting Hungarians get sciatica 

D G S T A


----------



## Citygirl

*Dogs get silly tasting ants.

S T Y G S*


----------



## tinytn

*Sometimes those Yoyo's get stuck 

S T S T K *


----------



## JustBonee

*Save the small talk,  Kathy.

E  E   L   K   Y*


----------



## Sparky

Exasperating eccentric Latvians keep yodeling 

G C S P G


----------



## Citygirl

Good Customers Send Precious Gems

D S D S S


----------



## tinytn

*Don't sit down, sit sideways 

T T N T S *


----------



## Sparky

Turbo tortoises need to stop 

O S D O P


----------



## Sunny

One should dodge odiferous pelicans.

E D E S S


----------



## Sparky

Edentate dentists eat syrup sandwiches 

E S T P S


----------



## Sparky

Even sardine technicians prefer sausages 

N E S R S


----------



## Sunny

Nora eternally snarks ridiculous statements.

A Y S S S


----------



## Sparky

All yodeling sheep sound silly

L G P D Y


----------



## tinytn

*Large Green Pythons don't yell..

E N S T L *


----------



## Sparky

Enthusiastic Norwegians sing too loud 

C S G O D


----------



## Sunny

Curmudgeons should go out dancing.

S D O T G


----------



## Sparky

Some dachshunds often talk German 

E S N K N


----------



## Sunny

Even Scotties now keep nattering.

N S W P G


----------



## Sparky

Nitpicky sheep want premium grass 

Y P T M G


----------



## Citygirl

*Young ponies try many grasses

G S Y Y S*


----------



## Sparky

Grim sasquatches yodel yeti songs  

M S L I S


----------



## tinytn

_Mike said , lets invite Susan

E D S E N _


----------



## Citygirl

*Even deer sing every night

N R G Y T*


----------



## tinytn

*Now remember, grab your Tunic !

W R B R C *


----------



## Meringue

Weary Robins Breed Really Carefully 



Y  S  D  Y  Y


----------



## Sparky

Young sasquatches don't yodel yet 

G S T L T


----------



## tinytn

*Going South to Lexington , Tennessee

G H O N E*


----------



## Patch

Gilbert has ordered new eyeglasses.

T S D W S


----------



## Sassycakes

T S D  W S

Try something different while sitting

Y G T E G


----------



## Sunny

You've gotta try eggplant garlic.

E A Y T C


----------



## tinytn

Everyone arrived yesterday to Canada

E D Y O A


----------



## Sassycakes

E D Y O A

Each day you open Albums

H Y U N S


----------



## Sparky

Hysterical yodelers usually need stopping 

L S Y D G


----------



## Citygirl

Little silly yaks devour groundcover

E Y S R R


----------



## Sunny

Every yak seems really ravenous.

Y K S Y S


----------



## Patch

Your kleptomaniac sister yelled suspiciously!

R C R D Y


----------



## Sunny

Really, can royalty do yoga?

Y N Y O A


----------



## Patch

Yolanda now yodels operatic arias.

A W S C S


----------



## JustBonee

*Always  wear seductive clothes secretly.

S    R     E    S     Y     *


----------



## Patch

Sarah realized Ernest shoved Yolanda.

H D T D A


----------



## Sunny

Haughty damsels try dancing appropriately.

Y S Y G Y


----------



## Patch

Your sister Yvonne gobbles yogurt.

R R E S T


----------



## JustBonee

Randy  received everything  she took.

  Y     D    G    E    K


----------



## Patch

Your daughter got energetic kids.

R R T C S


----------



## Citygirl

*Randy Really Treats Cindy Special

Y Y S Y L*


----------



## Patch

Your yodeling stimulates youthful laughter.

R G S L R


----------



## Sunny

Really gigantic sandwiches look rididulous


----------



## tinytn

*Y C S K S   

Young college Student Kicked Sarah 

G E T D H *


----------



## Patch

Get Edward the donut holes.

T D E T S


----------



## Sunny

Two drunk exhibitionists tried somersaults

O K S D S


----------



## Patch

Obviously, kinky strippers doing stunts!

Y Y S G S


----------



## StarSong

Young yaks seek grazing savannahs. 

G S K G S


----------



## Sparky

Grazing sheep keep grass short

G P P S T


----------



## Citygirl

*Great People Pursue Super Training

T E E R G*


----------



## tinytn

*The Elephants enjoyed reading glasses

E S D G S *


----------



## StarSong

English students detest grammar schoolwork

H S T R K


----------



## Citygirl

*His Sister Tried Red Kites

S R D D S*


----------



## Patch

Selfish remarks drew dreadful stares.

H S W L S


----------



## StarSong

How sweet water lilies smell! 

W T R S L


----------



## Murrmurr

Wait, the rocket still leaks!

T E T L S


----------



## Patch

Trained electricians tighten loose screws.

D S N E S


----------



## Sassycakes

Did Sue need exotic supper? 

D E D C R


----------



## Murrmurr

Don't eat Dungeness Crab raw.

T T S B W


----------



## Sunny

Time to start baseball, whee!

E O T L E


----------



## Sparky

Even old turtles look elegant 

N D S K T


----------



## tinytn

*Noah did some Karate yesterday

H D E E Y*


----------



## Sunny

His daughter exercises energetically yearly.

S R S Y Y


----------



## StarSong

Serving relatives some yellow yams.  

G S E W S


----------



## Citygirl

*Gifts seem easily wasted sometimes.

S M Y D S*


----------



## Sunny

Strangely, my yak drinks soda.

Y Y K S A


----------



## Meringue

Your  Yellow Kite Smells Awful



R  W  E  S  L


----------



## Citygirl

*Randy walked ever so lightly!

Y D R O Y*


----------



## StarSong

Your dog ran out, Yolanda!

R G N T A


----------



## Sparky

Roasted goldfish never tastes alright 

D H R S T


----------



## tinytn

*Driving  home really snowed terrible 

G E Y D E *


----------



## Patch

Grapefruit endangers your dental enamel.

T S R L L


----------



## StarSong

Take some raspberry lollipops, Ladies! 

E E Y S S


----------



## Patch

Entrepreneurs eye your successful start.

S E R L T


----------



## StarSong

Smart employers reward loyal toilers.

T S D L S


----------



## Citygirl

*Travel seems dismal long Sundays!

L S L G S*


----------



## tinytn

*Lotsa snow!..  Looking good Sunday!

A W G D Y *


----------



## StarSong

A wonderful graduation day yesterday! 

A L N Y Y


----------



## Sassycakes

At last no yelling youngsters 

T T O G S


----------



## Sunny

Toasted tomatoes or grilled sausages?

D S R D S


----------



## Sparky

Desiccated sausages really don't sizzle 

D S Y T E


----------



## StarSong

Deafeningly screeching yodelers torment everyone.  

Y G S T E


----------



## Sunny

Yes, get screeching to end!

S T G O D


----------



## Citygirl

*Salads taste good once daily!

S E D E Y*


----------



## tinytn

*Sally enjoyed doing entertainment yesterday.

Y D G T Y *


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers do good things, Yolanda!

S O D S A*


----------



## Patch

Sour oranges defeat sleep apnea.  

R S T P A


----------



## Sunny

Really seems to prevent apnea.

Y S O T A


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling sheep often talk Albanian 

G P N K N


----------



## tinytn

*Goats panicked , now kicking Nanette

S D W G E*


----------



## Sparky

Strenuous dancing wildebeest get exhausted 

S G T T D


----------



## Sunny

Some gents tried tap dancing.

E S D P G


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric sand dancers prefer gravel

C D S R L


----------



## Citygirl

*Cabin dampness sounds really ludicrous!

N S S Y S*


----------



## Patch

Noisy singers sing yodeling songs.

Y S G G S


----------



## tinytn

*Never suggest suing your sister!

R T G R R *


----------



## Patch

Remember to get red roses.

R O T D S


----------



## Meringue

Really Old  Tourists Dance Slowly


Y  D  S  E  Y


----------



## tinytn

*Your daughter said everyone yodeling

R R D E G *


----------



## Sunny

Recently, royals drew everyone's gaze.

Y S W S E


----------



## Meringue

Yesterday Sara Wore Spectacular Earrings 



Y  A  E  R  S


----------



## tinytn

*Your aunt entertained rather surprisingly 

R T D R Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*Rowdy teens do really yodel!

Y S O Y L*


----------



## Patch

Your store offers yellow linens.

R E S W S


----------



## Sunny

Russians enjoy steak with Smirnoff

S Y K H F


----------



## Sparky

Sleepwalking yodelers keep hearing footsteps 

G S P G S


----------



## Patch

Get scared people giant spiders.


T D E T S


----------



## StarSong

The doctors educated their students.  

E S D R S


----------



## Sparky

Exposed snails do resemble slugs 

D S O E S


----------



## Sunny

Do skunks overdo effusions sometimes?

O S O S S


----------



## StarSong

Our supervisor observed some shenanigans.

R R D E S


----------



## tinytn

*Red Roses deserve every sniff

D S E Y F*


----------



## Meringue

Dizzy Susan Enjoyed Yellow Figs



Y  N  D  W  S


----------



## Sunny

You never drink while swimming!

U R K E G


----------



## Sparky

Unusual reindeer keep eating granola 

L R P G A


----------



## StarSong

Long range plans go awry.  

G E S O Y


----------



## Patch

Grandpa Edward speaks original Yiddish.

A D S L H


----------



## StarSong

Army drill sergeants lack humor. 

Y L S K R


----------



## Patch

Your little sister kissed Ricardo.

R E R D O


----------



## tinytn

*Real Elephants really do oink!

L S Y O K *


----------



## StarSong

I'd like to see that, @tinytn, and even more, I'd like to hear that!

Love seeing you're ok, Kevin!

E G E K N


----------



## Sassycakes

Every Generation enjoys Knowing more.

Y N S G E


----------



## StarSong

You never SEE green eggs.

U R E N S


----------



## Sassycakes

Usually riding elephants never seen.

Y G S R N


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers grow strange rectangular noses 

S W E R S


----------



## StarSong

Sleepy werewolves enjoy relaxing snoozes.

Y W Y G S


----------



## Patch

Yolanda wanted your golden shoes.

A D R N S


----------



## JustBonee

Annie didn't really need sunglasses.

E    T   Y   D   S


----------



## Sunny

Every Tuesday, Yugoslavians drink schnapps.

Y Y S K S


----------



## SetWave

Yet you say kissing sucks

T U Y G S


----------



## Sparky

Those underwater yodelers get soaked 

E R S T D


----------



## SetWave

Every real swimmer tries diving

Y L R S G


----------



## StarSong

Young lambs relish spring grass.  

G S H G S


----------



## SetWave

Get some huge green snails

T E E N S


----------



## Patch

"Teens" emerged, entering new sentences.  :>)

S D G W S


----------



## Sunny

Sugary doughnuts get welcomed sweetly.

Y S T D Y


----------



## SetWave

You see that done yearly

Y E T E Y


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday everyone took extra yoga.  

Y E K A A


----------



## SetWave

Your extra kitchen appliances ache

R A N S E


----------



## Meringue

Red Apples Now Smell Exotic 


D  S  W  L  C


----------



## Sunny

Don't swear with lewd curses!

T R H D S


----------



## Sassycakes

The Red Honda didn't start

E D A T T


----------



## StarSong

Edna's daughter arranged tutoring today.

S R D G Y


----------



## SetWave

Some ragged dog got yours.

E D G T S


----------



## StarSong

Extra doughnuts go to staffers.  

A S O O S


----------



## SetWave

A seriously old orangutan sang.

A Y D N G


----------



## Sparky

All yodeling desparados need gin

L G S D N


----------



## Murrmurr

Let's get some dinner now

S T E R W


----------



## Sunny

Seems Tasmanian elephants run wild.

S N S N D


----------



## Patch

Sarah's new specialist noted dementia.

S W T D A


----------



## Tish

Soon Will The Darkness Arrive.

N L E S E


----------



## JustBonee

Never let  Ellie sing excitedly.

 R     T   E    G    Y


----------



## StarSong

Ringing telephones excited girls yesteryear. 

G S D S R


----------



## Patch

Girl Scouts don't seem rebellious.

L S T M S


----------



## RubyK

L S T M S

Last summer Tom married Susan.

T R M D N


----------



## tinytn

*Trick riders make donkey  noises 

K S E Y S *


----------



## StarSong

Keep singing everyone, you're sensational! 

P G E E L


----------



## SetWave

People get extra eggs lately

E T A S Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Every tiger always startles yaks!

Y R S S S*


----------



## StarSong

Youthful revelers sip Spanish sangria. 

L S P H A


----------



## Patch

Latin sopranos perform harmonic anthems.

N S M C S


----------



## Tish

No Sails make cruising slow

O S E G W


----------



## tinytn

*Ontario Submarines eventually get weighed ..

O S Y T D *


----------



## SetWave

Our sister you took dancing

R  R U K G


----------



## Patch

Ribald revolutionaries upset kind gentlemen.

B S T D N


----------



## Sunny

Brits study tango dancing now.

S Y O G W


----------



## StarSong

Saw your old green wagon! 

W R D N N


----------



## Sparky

Weird reindeer dance naked now

D R E D W


----------



## tinytn

*Doctor Red enjoys driving Wagons

R D S G S*


----------



## Tish

Rebel dogs seen guarding storage.

L S N G E


----------



## tinytn

*Large snake now going East

E E W G T*


----------



## JustBonee

*Easter  eggs will get tempting.

R    S    L    T    G    *


----------



## Sparky

Romping snails like to gallop

G S E O P


----------



## Tish

Grabbing some eggs or pancakes

G E S R S


----------



## Sunny

Geezers expect some respect sometimes

S T E T S


----------



## Patch

Surprised, the elephant trumpeted shrieks!  

D E T D S


----------



## StarSong

Don't eat the dried seaweed.  

T T E D D


----------



## Patch

Two therapists evaluated Dorothy's demeanor.

O S D S R


----------



## Sunny

Our sentences draw shocked reactions.

R S W D S


----------



## Sparky

Reticent snails wont dance sambas

T S T E S


----------



## tinytn

*Tom sang til everyone scrammed !

M G L E D  *


----------



## Tish

My Gate Leads Everyone Down.

Y D S V O


----------



## SetWave

Yes, Dad seems very old.

S D S Y D


----------



## StarSong

Saw dolphins swimming yesterday, Don!  

W S G Y N


----------



## Sunny

Welcomers should greet you now.

S D T U W


----------



## Patch

Special dogs train uninformed workers.

L S N D S


----------



## tinytn

*Lotsa  snow now drifting South 

A W W G H *


----------



## Sparky

Artificial warthog wigs get hot  

L G S T T


----------



## Citygirl

*Little girls swim, trailing together!

E S M G R*


----------



## Patch

Each salon manager grooms redheads.

H N R S S


----------



## SetWave

Her new rope seemed snappy.

R W E D Y


----------



## Tish

Reading wet envelopes dated Yesterday

G T S D Y


----------



## Patch

Get the strawberry Danish yogurt.

T E Y H T


----------



## Murrmurr

Those elk yesterday had ticks!

E K Y D S


----------



## Sunny

Even kanoodling yentes don't smirk.

N G S T K


----------



## Citygirl

*New groundhogs shake their knees. 

W S E R S
*


----------



## Sassycakes

W S E R S

Walter seems extra rude somedays 

R S A E S


----------



## Patch

Real strong acrobats eat spinach.

L G S T H


----------



## tinytn

*Lawn get  sometimes thick here.

N T S K E *


----------



## Patch

Newton's twin sisters kiss everyone!

S N S S E


----------



## tinytn

*Some need slipper socks everyday

E D R S Y*


----------



## Sparky

Electrified dormant robots started yodeling 

D T S D G


----------



## Tish

Don't tell sleeping dogs gossip

T L G S P


----------



## SetWave

They like grabbing slow people

Y E G W E


----------



## Patch

Your exuberant graciousness wasn't expected.

R T S T D


----------



## StarSong

Running the show takes dedication. 

G E W S N


----------



## SetWave

Gee, extreme wisdom seems new.

E E M S W


----------



## tinytn

Everyone enjoyed my sweet Wine

E D Y T E


----------



## RubyK

Each Day Yolanda Tries Embroidering

H Y A S G


----------



## Sparky

Hamster yodels are strangely good

R S E Y D


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember sending every yak daily!

R G Y K Y*


----------



## Tish

Really give yourself kind yesterday's.

Y E F D S


----------



## tinytn

*Yesterday, evening  Flowers did sprout.

Y G R S T *


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda, get ready soon tomorrow.

A T Y N W *


----------



## Sunny

And tell Yolanda no waiting.

D L A O G


----------



## Sparky

Dracula likes annoying old goats

A S G D S


----------



## Citygirl

And some goats do sing

D E S O G


----------



## tinytn

*Did anyone see Old Glory?

D E E D Y *


----------



## Tish

Did everyone enjoy drinking yesterday?

D E Y G Y


----------



## SetWave

Did every young guy yell?

D Y G Y L


----------



## Sunny

Did you get your lizard?

D U T R D


----------



## JustBonee

*Do use the right dose.

O   E   E   T    E    *


----------



## Citygirl

*On every even tile, Eddie!

N Y N E E*


----------



## Sassycakes

N Y N E E

Nancy yelled Near Ed's Ear.

Y D R S R


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling deaf reindeer sound rough 

G F R D H


----------



## Patch

Good friends redo dilapidated houses.

D S O D S


----------



## tinytn

Dr. Seuss over did Storybooks ? 

R S R D S


----------



## Patch

Real strict religions don't swear.

L T S T R


----------



## JustBonee

Listen to some timely  regulations.

N   O   E   Y    S


----------



## SetWave

Never ever express your sickness

R R S R S


----------



## Tish

Red rum sure reverses sadness.

D M E S S


----------



## Sunny

Don't mind every snarky statement.

T D Y Y T


----------



## Patch

Tell Doris your youthful tribulations.

L S R L S


----------



## Kaila

Long Stairways ruin lightweight slippers.

G S N T S


----------



## Citygirl

*Gentle snails never tasted snow!

E S R D W *


----------



## Kaila

Even sender realized delivered wrong.

N R D D G


----------



## Sunny

Northern Russians do dance gracefully.

N S O E Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Ned sold one elephant yesterday

D D E T Y


----------



## JustBonee

Did  dogs  enter the yard?

D    S    R   E   D


----------



## tinytn

*Do Snakes remember every detail?

O S R Y L*


----------



## Sassycakes

On Sundays Realize your lucky

N S E R Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Never send each reminder, Yolanda!

R D H R A*


----------



## Sparky

Reindeer don't have razored armpits 

R T E D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Rabbits try each day's scraps!

S Y H S S*


----------



## Sunny

So, you have seven sisters?

O U E N S


----------



## Tish

Our Uncle Earnest needs saving

R E T S G


----------



## tinytn

*Remember, everything Tish says , goes! 

R G H S S *


----------



## Sparky

Restless gnus hate standing still

S S E G L


----------



## Citygirl

*Small snails enjoy gritty lunches

L S Y Y S*


----------



## tinytn

Large snails yearning yesterdays stew.

E S G S W


----------



## StarSong

Everyone she greets she wows!  

E E S E S


----------



## Tish

Energetic exercise seems extremely sound.

C E S Y D


----------



## SetWave

Counselor eventually sits you down.

R Y S U D


----------



## Kaila

Ride your ship untill dawn.

E R P L N


----------



## Sassycakes

E R P L N

Edith really preferred late nights

H Y D  E  S


----------



## Patch

*Has your dog eaten squash?

S R G N H*


----------



## Sunny

Some rabbits generate new hops.

E S E W S


----------



## StarSong

Earl, stop eating white sugar!

L P G E R


----------



## Sparky

Large pigmies get extra rhubarb 

E S T A B


----------



## Citygirl

*Even snails try all beer

N S Y L R*


----------



## SetWave

Now, say your last remembrance.

W Y R T E


----------



## Sunny

Will you repeat the explanation?

L U T E N


----------



## Tish

Limit Us To Eat Nachos

T S O T S


----------



## Sunny

The salty ones taste spectacular!

E Y S E R


----------



## StarSong

Even your sister enjoys raisins.  

N R R S S


----------



## Sparky

Nincompoop reindeer really seem strange 

P R Y M E


----------



## Kaila

Please remove your mysterious emblem.

E E R S M


----------



## Citygirl

*Every even rock starts melting!

Y N K S G*


----------



## StarSong

Young novitiates keep saying grace.

G S P G E


----------



## Tish

You need knowledge silly girl

U D E Y L


----------



## Patch

Useful detectives expose your lies.

L S E R S


----------



## Citygirl

*Light salmon eagerly regain strength

T N Y N H*


----------



## SetWave

The new you needs help.

E W U S P


----------



## Sassycakes

E W U S P

Every woman understands stupid people


Y N S D E


----------



## Kaila

You never said, Don't eat!

U R D T T


----------



## SetWave

Unless really dumb try thinking.

S Y B Y G


----------



## Kaila

So you bumped your_self _golfing? 

O U D F G


----------



## Sparky

Octopus undies don't feel good

S S T L D


----------



## Tish

Some silly twit lost dollars

E Y T T S


----------



## SetWave

Each year the terrified scream

H R E D M


----------



## JustBonee

Having real enemies does matter.  

G   L   S   S   R


----------



## SetWave

Going last saves serious repercussions.

G T S S S


----------



## Kaila

Good try saving some slices. 

 (Of cake for later, but oh well..... )

D Y G E S


----------



## SetWave

Did you get every sentence?

D U T Y E


----------



## Patch

Don't unseal the yellow envelope.

T L E W E


----------



## JustBonee

Three  little elves  were excited.

E   E   S   E   D


----------



## StarSong

Eventually everyone started eating dessert.

Y E D G T


----------



## SetWave

Yell, "EEK", during gross times.

L K G S T


----------



## Sparky

Latvians knit giraffe socks tonight 

S T E S T


----------



## Sassycakes

S T E S T

Stop telling everyone stupid things

P G E D S


----------



## Kaila

Prize Getting Egret did somersaults!   

E G T D S


----------



## tinytn

*Every girl takes dainty steps 

Y L S Y S *


----------



## Kaila

You'd like some yellow shoes.

D E E W S


----------



## SetWave

Does Evelyn ever wear skirts?

S N R R S


----------



## Tish

Summer nights reveal red sails

R S L D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Real Small Lions Detect Snacks!

L L S T S*


----------



## Kaila

Last lion snacked till sunrise.

T N D L E


----------



## tinytn

*Twins never double label everything

S R E L G*


----------



## SetWave

So really, Evelyn let go?

O Y N T O


----------



## tinytn

*Oh,, your not telling Otto?

O R T G O *


----------



## SetWave

Our rotten Terri goes out.

R N I S T


----------



## Kaila

Random nurse instructed student technician.

M E D T N


----------



## SetWave

Medical education does things now.

L N S S W


----------



## StarSong

Loving nieces speak sweet words.

G S K T S


----------



## Citygirl

*Generally speaking kids treasure sandwiches.

Y G S E S*


----------



## tinytn

*Yep, good Sandwiches excite Seniors !

P D S E S*


----------



## Tish

Passive drunks sing every song.

E S G Y G


----------



## Patch

Eating sausage gravy, Yolanda gagged.

G E Y A D


----------



## Kaila

Going elsewhere , you add diversion.

G E U D N


----------



## Sparky

Gassy Egyptians used durable nappies 

Y S D E S


----------



## StarSong

You should drive every Sunday.   

U D E Y Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Under developed eggs yield yodels!

R D S D S*


----------



## tinytn

*Dark red spots demand soap

K D S P D *


----------



## Sunny

delete


----------



## Sunny

K D S D P

Kind daughters should develop politeness.

D S D P S


----------



## Tish

Do some dogs pee standing?


O E S E G


----------



## SetWave

Oh every senior expels gas.

H Y R S S


----------



## Sunny

Has Yolanda risked soprano singing?

S A D O G


----------



## Patch

Susan always dated old geezers!

N S D D S


----------



## tinytn

now speedy drivers drive slower

W Y S E R


----------



## Patch

Would your sister eat radishes?

D R R T S


----------



## SetWave

Do red radial tires spin?

O D L S N


----------



## Citygirl

*Only dirty lions seem nosy!

Y Y S M Y *


----------



## Patch

Your young son met Yasmine.  

R G N T E


----------



## Sunny

Really gruesome nightmares troubled Edgar.

Y E S D R


----------



## Kaila

You eat salted dragon ribs?

U T D N S


----------



## JustBonee

Use the dark nail scissors.

E    E   K   L    S


----------



## Sunny

Eleven elephants kept lumbering southward.

N S T G D


----------



## Sparky

Nostradamus seemed to get drunk 

S D O T K


----------



## StarSong

Some daughters obey their kin.  

E S Y R N


----------



## tinytn

*Evelyn saw you running North 

N W U G H *


----------



## Kaila

New Wagon Under Glass House

W N R S E


----------



## SetWave

We never return south ever.

E R N H R


----------



## Tish

Error report not heeded rightfully.

R T T D Y


----------



## Sunny

Russians took the dare yesterday.

S K E E Y


----------



## Kaila

Sneaky King Edgar eats yogurt.

Y G R S T


----------



## Patch

Your grandmother's rabbit seems tired.

R S T S D


----------



## Kaila

Right , she tried some danceclasses.

T E D E S


----------



## Patch

That elegant diamond exudes narcissism.  

T T D S M


----------



## Sunny

True, but narcissism begins with an N.  

Try to deploy spelling mechanisms.

Y O Y G S


----------



## StarSong

You other yodelers, get singing!  

U R S T G


----------



## Sparky

Unfed reindeer start to grumble

D R T O E


----------



## Citygirl

*During rain tigers often eat!

G N S N T*


----------



## Sunny

Giraffes nosh swiftly near trees.

S H Y R S


----------



## tinytn

*Saw happy youngsters  reading stories

W Y S G S *


----------



## SetWave

We're young so get singing.

E G O T G


----------



## Tish

Everyone get on the Gutter

E T N E R


----------



## StarSong

Even the non-vegetarians enjoyed raisins. 

N E S D S


----------



## Sunny

Not every Spaniard dances suggestively.

Y Y D S Y


----------



## tinytn

*Your yodeling deprives singing, Yolanda

R G S G A *


----------



## Sparky

Rubber gloves sometimes go astray 

R S S O Y


----------



## StarSong

Rinsed some socks out yesterday...

D E S T Y


----------



## Tish

Did easy simple tasks yesterday.

D Y E S Y


----------



## Kaila

Do your efforts still yield?

O R S L D


----------



## SetWave

Only rarely so let's dance

Y Y O S E


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda yodels only Saturday evenings!

A S Y Y S*


----------



## Patch

Sunny said:


> True, but narcissism begins with an N.


I AM A DUNCE!!!!  :>)


----------



## Patch

A S Y Y S

Always support your youngest sister!

S T R T R


----------



## Kaila

Sing to roaring tiger rapidly

G O G R Y


----------



## SetWave

Getting over girlfriend Ray yakked.

G R D Y D


----------



## Patch

Gladly, Rachael digs your dog!

Y L S R G


----------



## StarSong

Young lovers seek romantic getaways.

G S K C S


----------



## Sparky

Gaseous skunk kept causing skedaddling 

S K T G G


----------



## tinytn

Seven kids tried going golfing

N S D G D


----------



## Patch

Never stop doing good deeds.

R P G D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Real pearls get daily showing.

L S T Y G*


----------



## StarSong

Love songs touch young girls

E S H G S


----------



## Tish

Even Singer Have Gushy Songs

N R E Y S


----------



## tinytn

Nan's  rotten egg yokes stink !

S N G S K


----------



## SetWave

So now girls seek kisses

O W S K S


----------



## Sassycakes

O W S K S

Olivia watches silly kid's shows.

A S Y S S


----------



## StarSong

Amateur sailors yachted smooth seas. 

R S D H S


----------



## Sunny

Patch said:


> I AM A DUNCE!!!!  :>)


No problem, Patch, we've probably all done it at one time or another. I know I have!

Romancers sometimes discover happy surprises.

S S R Y S


----------



## StarSong

Sorority sisters recall your slip-ups! 

Y S L R S


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling sailors like rum supping 

G S E M G


----------



## Patch

Grandad saw Esther making giblets.

D W R G S


----------



## tinytn

*During wrestling rounds, George snapped!!

G G S E D *


----------



## Tish

Gaggling Geese seemingly enjoy dreaming.

G E Y Y G


----------



## Citygirl

*Girls even yodel yearly, Greta!

S N L Y A*


----------



## Patch

Sue's niece likes you anyway.

S E S U Y


----------



## SetWave

Seems everyone sees under you.

S E S R U


----------



## Sassycakes

S E S R U

Sam examined Sue's rusty ukulele


M D S Y E


----------



## Sunny

My dear sister yells eternally.

Y R R S Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda really resents some yaks

A Y S E S*


----------



## SetWave

All you say expresses singing.

L U Y S G


----------



## StarSong

Look under your seats, girls!  

K R R S S


----------



## Patch

Knock-kneed Roberta runs sorta sideways.

D A S A S


----------



## tinytn

*Did anyone see a swan?


D E E A N *


----------



## Tish

Did Everyone Eat A Nectarine

D E T A E


----------



## JustBonee

*Didn't   Ed  tell Annie  everything?

T   D   L    E   G   *


----------



## Sunny

Talkers do like easy gossip.

S O E Y P


----------



## Patch

Stop openly excusing your problems!

P Y G R S


----------



## Kaila

Pick your giant ruler swiftly!

K R T R Y


----------



## tinytn

*Keep Rings that remind you..

P S T D U*


----------



## Patch

Picking sides, truthfully, doesn't unite.

G S Y T E


----------



## Citygirl

*Get silly Yolanda to enter!

T Y A O R*


----------



## Kaila

Take Your Alligator Over River!

E R R R R


----------



## Tish

Everyone, run, return, run, return.

E N N N N


----------



## Kaila

Early Nice Nightingale Noticed Nightly

Y E E D Y


----------



## Sunny

Your electric eel died yesterday.

R C L D Y


----------



## SetWave

Really cloudy like drizzle yesterday.

Y Y E E Y


----------



## Kaila

^^^^^ 


Sunny said:


> Your electric eel died yesterday.


----------



## Citygirl

*Y Y E E Y 
Your yelling every evening Yolanda

R G Y G A *


----------



## Kaila

Regular grasshoppers yelled grasshopper argument.

R S D R T


----------



## Sparky

Rubber snakes don't resemble trombones 

R S T E S


----------



## tinytn

Read story tales every Summer 

D Y S Y R


----------



## Sassycakes

D Y S Y R

Do you save your records?

O U E R S


----------



## Tish

Our useful ears reveal secrets

R L S L S


----------



## Citygirl

*Red letters seem lightening sharp.

D S M G P*


----------



## SetWave

Dumb stupid men get punched.

B D N T D


----------



## Kaila

Better Do Nothing Than Dumb

R O G N B


----------



## SetWave

Run over garden narcissus bulbs.

N R N S S


----------



## Kaila

(NOT over *mine*, @SetWave !  )

Never run near someone's sunflowers.

R N R S S


----------



## Sunny

Rabbits never really smile, somehow.

S R Y E W


----------



## JustBonee

*Safely  remove your energetic  wolfhound.

Y    E    R    C    D   *


----------



## StarSong

Yes!  Every red car delivered!  

S Y D R D


----------



## Kaila

Save your directions regarding delirium.

E R S G M


----------



## tinytn

*Earl's real sister. got mad.

S  L R T D*


----------



## SetWave

So lately running takes desire.

O Y G S E


----------



## Sparky

Odd yodeling ghosts sound eerie 

D G S D E


----------



## Kaila

Dog gone siren divulged _emergency!

G E N D Y_


----------



## Sunny

Got everyone nervous, didn't you?

T E S T U


----------



## Tish

Tell everyone some tantalizing Untruths.

L E E G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Little elves enjoy gem stones!

E S Y M S *


----------



## SetWave

Especially since you made some.

Y E U E E


----------



## tinytn

*Your endurance  usually ends early

R E Y S Y *


----------



## JustBonee

Remember everything you said yesterday?

R   G    U    D    Y


----------



## Kaila

Rough grass underneath downtown yards.

H S H N S


----------



## SetWave

Hitting shins, hitting knees, sucks.

G S G S S


----------



## Sunny

Got some green steaks.  Sheesh!

T E N S H


----------



## Sparky

Tatty eyebrows need some highlights 

Y S D E S


----------



## Kaila

Your snake deserves each sidedish.

R E S H H


----------



## tinytn

*Remind Edith, she has Homework !

D H E S K*


----------



## Tish

Don't Have everyone's shins kicked.

T E S S D


----------



## Citygirl

*Turtles entered seven side dishes!

S D N E S*


----------



## Kaila

Several drivers needed each season.

L S D H N


----------



## Sunny

Ladies surely deserve harmonious niceties.

S Y E S S


----------



## Kaila

Seniors yell, every summer season.  (Yippee!)

S L Y R N


----------



## Sparky

Senile llamas yodel rubbish now 

E S L H W


----------



## tinytn

*Eels swim like happy Whales 

S M E Y S*


----------



## Sunny

Some Moldavians enjoy yodeling, strangely.

E S Y G Y


----------



## Patch

Each singing yodeler gets yogurt.

H G R S T


----------



## SetWave

Her great recitation seemed tepid.

R T N D D


----------



## Tish

Right to need Dooms Day

T O D S Y


----------



## Sunny

Twelve outrageous drinkers serenaded Yolanda.

E S S D A


----------



## SetWave

Even singing serenades didn't appeal.

N G S T L


----------



## StarSong

No girls swam the lake.

O S M E E


----------



## JustBonee

Over-sampling made Edna  enormous.

R   G    E   A   S


----------



## SetWave

Real Girls Eat Asparagus Sometimes

L S T S S


----------



## Citygirl

*Little swans try swimming safely!

E S Y G Y *


----------



## Sparky

Even Siberian yodelers get yodelitis 

N N S T S


----------



## Citygirl

*Nervy newborn snails try sunbathing!

Y N S Y G*


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda  never saw young Giraffes.

A R W G S*


----------



## Sunny

All Russian women generate shouting.

L N N E G


----------



## Tish

Little Newtons need energy generators.

E S D Y S


----------



## Citygirl

*Edith sends Diane Yolanda's songs

H S E S S*


----------



## Kaila

Hot sun even simmered sneakers

T N N D S


----------



## SetWave

This now needs direct stimulation.

S W S T N


----------



## Patch

Sam will sing tomorrow night.

M L G W T


----------



## Sunny

Men look good wearing tuxedos.

N K D G S


----------



## StarSong

Nervous koalas delayed going south.  

S S D G H


----------



## Citygirl

*Some snails do get hairy!

E S O T Y*


----------



## Kaila

Each September overnight, trees yellow.

H R T S W


----------



## Sparky

Hefty reindeer took Santa's waffles 

Y R K S S


----------



## Sunny

Citygirl, wouldn't Hairy Snail be a great name for a drink?  

You really keep servers smiling!

U Y P S G


----------



## SetWave

Under your pants see garters.

R R S E S


----------



## tinytn

*Red Robins seek early seeds 

D S K Y S *


----------



## Kaila

Dark skies keep you sleeping

K S P U G


----------



## Tish

King Samual posted utter garbage.

G L D R E


----------



## Citygirl

*Girls long dresses really embellish!

S G S Y H*


----------



## SetWave

So girls, shave your head.

O S E R D


----------



## Sunny

One stupid exercise - results, dire!

E D E S E


----------



## SetWave

Exercises done every Sunday evening.

S E Y Y G


----------



## Kaila

Sell each yellow yard golfcart.

L H W D T


----------



## SetWave

Left hand washing dirty thumb.

T D G Y B


----------



## Tish

The day gave you bravery.

E Y E U Y


----------



## Kaila

Even your energy used yelling.

N R Y D G


----------



## Patch

Never reverse your decision, Grandma!

R E R N A


----------



## Tish

Remember Every Rumour Needs Attention.

R Y R S N


----------



## Citygirl

*Real yodelers really sound nifty!

L S Y D Y *


----------



## tinytn

*List songs you dance yearly

T S U E Y *


----------



## SetWave

Tried some ugly eats yesterday

D E Y S Y


----------



## Kaila

Don't eat your strange-looking yams.

T T R G S


----------



## SetWave

Try to resist gross soup

Y O T S P


----------



## Kaila

Yesterdays Oyster Treat smells putrid.

S R T S D


----------



## SetWave

Some really tasted so deadly.

E Y D O Y


----------



## Kaila

Eat your dinner or yearn.  

T R R R N  (Yikes;I didn't do that on purpose!   )


----------



## SetWave

Try running rice rolls never.

Y G E S R


----------



## Sunny

Your grandpa exercises so rigorously.

R A S O Y


----------



## Kaila

Ravioli allows sauce over yourself.    

I S E R F


----------



## StarSong

I strongly encourage regular fleabaths.  

I Y E R S


----------



## tinytn

*Is your ear ringing sometimes?

S R R G S *


----------



## Citygirl

*Sarah rarely remembers girl scouts!

H Y S L S*


----------



## SetWave

Here you see longing sisters.

E U E G S


----------



## Sunny

Eunice's ukulele eruptions generate stampedes.

S E S E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Senior eagles sense enemy scare

R S E Y E*


----------



## SetWave

Rarely staying expect yearly exodus.

Y G T Y S


----------



## Kaila

Your goat took your shoe.

R T K R E


----------



## SetWave

Dirty sandals not required today.

Y S T D Y


----------



## Kaila

Uh-oh, sorry..... I changed mine quickly, since we'd posted at same time.

Let's continue with your letters!


----------



## Kaila

Yawning sent teacher down yonder.

G T R N R


----------



## Patch

Goat training required national registration.

T G D L N


----------



## SetWave

Two goats declined learning nightly.

O S D G Y


----------



## Sunny

One sees drowsy goats yawning.

E S Y S G


----------



## Tish

Everyone says yes, so guide.

E S S O E


----------



## Kaila

Eggs sink slowly over Easter.

S K Y R R


----------



## Sassycakes

*S K Y R R*
*
Sue kissed your red robin

*
*E D R D N*


----------



## Sunny

Eating dried radishes dims nervousness.

G D S S S


----------



## StarSong

Gliding down some slippery slopes!  

G N E Y S


----------



## SetWave

Go near everyone you see.

O R E U E


----------



## Kaila

Ordinary rooster ended up early.

Y R D P Y


----------



## Sparky

Yuppie roosters do prefer yodeling 

E S O R G


----------



## Citygirl

*Every senior orders roasted goose

Y R S D E*


----------



## SetWave

You really should decided early.

U Y D D Y


----------



## tinytn

*You rather sit down, Edith?

U R T N H*


----------



## Tish

Use Roof tiles not hay.

E F S T Y


----------



## Kaila

Existing furnishings sent to you.

G S T O U


----------



## JustBonee

Get some time off ultimately.


T    E   E    F    Y


----------



## StarSong

The early Ethiopians foraged yams.  

E Y S D S


----------



## Sunny

Every yahoo spouts dimwitted suggestions.

Y O S D S


----------



## SetWave

Your old socks do stink.

R D S O K


----------



## Kaila

Rather Don't send over kangaroo.

R Y D R O


----------



## StarSong

Renee, your daughter ran off!  

E R R N F


----------



## Sunny

"Eloped?"  Renee ranted.  "No fair!"


----------



## SetWave

Does she dread our reprisal?

S E D R L


----------



## Citygirl

*D E D O R

Did Ed draw other ranches?

D D W R S*


----------



## Sparky

Dogfish don't wear rubber shoes 

H T R R S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Has Tommy received royal stipends?

S Y D L S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Some yaks destroy little snails.

E S Y E S *


----------



## tinytn

*Every sunday , Yolanda eats Salad

Y Y A S D*


----------



## Kaila

Your Yearbook always said _Delightful!

R K S D L_


----------



## Tish

Roaming Kangaroos still detail life.

G S L L E


----------



## Citygirl

*Goats sing like little elves!

S G E E S *


----------



## tinytn

*Second Grade Entertained  English Students 

D E D H S*


----------



## Sunny

Don't ever demand hairraising stories.

T R D G S


----------



## StarSong

Two rich debutantes gifted supplies.  

O H S D S


----------



## JustBonee

Over here!  Sam directed Steve.

R   E   M   D   E


----------



## StarSong

Running everything makes dictators egomaniacal.

G G S S L


----------



## Sparky

Giant germs still seem small 

T S L M L


----------



## Sunny

Try squeezing lemons more lovingly.

Y G S E Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You girls sing every year!

U S G Y R*


----------



## tinytn

*Unicorns should graze year round.

S D E R D*


----------



## Kaila

Sell dresses each random design.

L S H M N


----------



## Tish

Lost sheep have many nits.

T P E Y S


----------



## Sunny

Try petting everyone you see.

Y G E U E


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda gets eccentric unless entertained.

A S C S D*


----------



## Sassycakes

All school children should dream


L L N D M


----------



## Citygirl

Let little Norman deliver mail!

T E N R L


----------



## StarSong

Three English nuns ran laps.

E H S N S


----------



## Sparky

Emaciated halibut sausages never sizzle

D T S R E


----------



## Patch

Do tight socks require elastic?

O T S E C


----------



## JustBonee

*Over time Sharon earns credit.

R    E    N    S   T   *


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember Ed needs scotch tape!

R D S H E*


----------



## Sunny

Roasted eggs never seem tasty.

D S R M Y


----------



## Tish

Don't say remember my year.

T Y R Y R


----------



## Citygirl

*The Yaks resemble your relatives!

E S E R S*


----------



## Patch

Each sister eventually remarried scientists.

H R Y D S


----------



## Sunny

Horrible Russian yaks destroyed Siberia.

E N S D A


----------



## Sparky

Even new sardines dislike anchovies 

N W S E S


----------



## Sunny

Nautical woman sails eleven seas.

L N S N S


----------



## Citygirl

Little Newspapers Sometimes Never Satisfy!

E S S R Y


----------



## Tish

Every sad song reveals Yesterday

Y D G S Y


----------



## Patch

Yolanda dug graves since yesterday.

A G S E Y


----------



## SetWave

A grown sibling eats yogurt.

A N G S T   (wow! angst! cool.)


----------



## Sunny

And no gossiping saldy tonight.

D O G Y T


----------



## Patch

Deborah opened Greek yogurt tonight.

H D K T T


----------



## Sunny

Her daughter keeps toasting tomatoes.

E E S G S


----------



## SetWave

Either egg seems gross sizzling.

R G S S G


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember girls sing silly, Greta.

R S G Y A*


----------



## Sparky

Rattlebrain Swiss groom yodeling asses 

N S M G S


----------



## tinytn

*Northern snakes make great soup!

N S E P T *


----------



## Kaila

^^^^
No soup except pleasant /terrific!  

O P T T C


----------



## Patch

Officer Peterson traces truant children.

R N S T N


----------



## Tish

Running Nuns Step Together nicely.  

G S P R Y


----------



## Citygirl

Greasy snails practice remembered yodels.

Y S E D S


----------



## SetWave

Yes, sometimes everyone does something.

S S E S G


----------



## Sunny

Silly sentences entertain seniors greatly.

Y S N S Y


----------



## SetWave

You seem new since yesterday.

U M W E Y


----------



## Patch

Untamed monkeys won't every yield.

D S T Y D


----------



## Sunny

Dinosaurs seldom tried yams, dear.

S M D S R


----------



## SetWave

Sometimes my dear sister reads.

S Y R R S


----------



## tinytn

*Saw your red roses, Sue

W R D S E*


----------



## Citygirl

*We rarely dine safely, Ed.

E Y E Y D*


----------



## Sparky

Embarrassed yodeling elephants yodel downward 

D G S L D


----------



## Sunny

Dogs get sloppy licking doorknobs.

S T Y G S


----------



## Patch

Siberian tigers' young gain stripes.

N S G N S


----------



## Tish

Nobody Signs general nice signatures.

Y S L E S


----------



## JustBonee

*You should let everyone sing.

U    D    T   E   G    *


----------



## Citygirl

*Underground digging takes every gasp!

D G S Y P*


----------



## Patch

Despondent grandmas save young puppies.

T S E G S


----------



## Sunny

This summer, expect great surprises.

S R T T S


----------



## Sparky

Snail reprobates talk to slugs 

L S K O S


----------



## Sunny

Lonely slugs kiss other species.

Y S S R S


----------



## Tish

You sung songs remind someone

U G S D E


----------



## Sparky

Unusual gnus sometimes drink ethanol 

L S S K L


----------



## Patch

Lecherous Sam suddenly kissed Linda.

S M Y K A


----------



## Tish

Soccer Makes You Kick Ass


R S U K S


----------



## SetWave

Run sideways unless knickers slip.

N S S S P


----------



## Sunny

Not since September, so pleasant!

T E R O T


----------



## tinytn

Tell Ellen  , Roberts over there !

L N S R E


----------



## Patch

Last night some revolutionaries escaped.

T T E S D


----------



## tinytn

The telephone extension suddenly died.

E E N Y D


----------



## SetWave

Ever eaten New York Dessert?

R N W K T


----------



## Sunny

Reginald now will keep time.

D W L P E


----------



## JustBonee

Drop whatever Lena placed  erratically.

P    R   A    D    Y


----------



## Sparky

Psycho reindeer are dreadful yodelers 

O R E L S


----------



## SetWave

Only reindeer eat lentil soup.

Y R T L P


----------



## Kaila

Your rooster took last peck! 

R R K T K


----------



## tinytn

Remember Rita kicking the Kangaroo?   

R A G E O


----------



## Patch

Rabid anteaters gnawed each other.

D S D H R


----------



## Tish

Don't Say, "Don't Hear" Repeat

T Y T R T


----------



## SetWave

Try, by try, really try.

Y Y Y Y Y


----------



## JustBonee

Young  Yori  yelled,  yet yawned.

 G   I     D    T    D


----------



## Sunny

Glad I didn't try dancing!

D I T Y G


----------



## Sparky

Dodos in tights yodel good 

S N S L D


----------



## SetWave

So, now she likes dancing.

O W E S G


----------



## Patch

Our Women's Egotistical Society gathered.  

R S L Y D


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember some lonely yaks dance!

R E Y S E*


----------



## JustBonee

*Read  everything  your  studies endorse.

D   G    R    S    E    *


----------



## RubyK

Don't give Rita silly excuses.

T E A Y S


----------



## Patch

Two escapees ate yellow squash.

O S E W H


----------



## Tish

Operating Search Equipment With Help

G H T H P


----------



## Citygirl

*Go home to her parents

O E O R S*


----------



## SetWave

Oh, each offer resembles something.

H H R S G


----------



## Patch

Her Highness's roses stopped growing.

R S S D G


----------



## Sunny

Rural smells sometimes describe goats.

L S S E S


----------



## JustBonee

*Let  some  sense  enter speculation.

T    E    E   R   N    
*


----------



## Citygirl

*Testing entails every reindeer nose.

G S Y R E*


----------



## Sunny

German shepherds yip really energetically.

N S P Y Y


----------



## tinytn

*No Sense paying Yolanda yearly

O E G A Y *


----------



## SetWave

Over each gargoyle add yelling.

R H E D G


----------



## Patch

Rita's health event doomed graduation.

S H T D N


----------



## Tish

Singing Hostages today don't negotiate

G S Y T E


----------



## SetWave

Get some yelling trouble everybody!

T S G E Y


----------



## Zone

The singing goose eagerly yoddles


----------



## Patch

E G E Y S

Energetic graduates enjoyed youthful success.

C S D L S


----------



## Sunny

Canadians seldom demonstrate loud screaming.

S M E D G


----------



## JustBonee

Some men earn degrees gradually.

E   N   N   S   Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Every national newspaper sues Yolanda!

Y L R S A*


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling llamas really sound annoying 

G S Y D G


----------



## tinytn

*Good Singing Yodelers dance gracefully

D G S E Y *


----------



## Patch

Deep guarded secrets excited Yolanda.

P D S D A


----------



## SetWave

Perhaps dead snakes don't agree.

S D S T E


----------



## Tish

Settle Down Shut The Eyes

E N T E S


----------



## Sunny

Eating nine tamales ends sadly.

G E S S Y


----------



## tinytn

*Give Evelyn some Sweet Yogurt

E N E T T *


----------



## Patch

Each new educator teaches tots.

H W R S S


----------



## SetWave

Hand washing requires slimy soap.

D G S Y S


----------



## Zone

Dancing geese sashay yonder, smashing!

G E Y R G


----------



## SetWave

Get every young rascal going.

T Y G L G


----------



## Sunny

"Thank you" gets lofty graciousness.

K U S Y S


----------



## SetWave

Kicking under stairs yelling, "Stop"!

G R S G P


----------



## Patch

Good, reliable secretaries get promoted.

D E S T D


----------



## Citygirl

*Dutiful eagles sometimes trade duties!

L S S E S*


----------



## tinytn

*Large serpent snakes eat spiders!

E T S T S *


----------



## Sparky

Elfin tarantulas seem too small 

N S M O L


----------



## SetWave

Now, some maniac offers lunch.

W E C S H


----------



## Patch

Will each child start home?

L H D T E


----------



## SetWave

Let him date the emperor.

T M E E R


----------



## Tish

Time Management executive executes radically

E T E S Y


----------



## Zone

Every Thai eats some yam

Y I S E M


----------



## SetWave

Yes, I see every movement.

S I E Y T


----------



## Zone

Some Indonesians eat yam too

E S T M O


----------



## SetWave

Every single time monsters organize

Y E E S E


----------



## Sunny

Your elephant's egg suddenly exploded! 

R S G Y D


----------



## JustBonee

Run some general yard drills.

N   E   L   D   S


----------



## Zone

No extra lower display space

O A R Y E


----------



## SetWave

Only aggressive radicals yell, "EEK"!

Y E S L K


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers enter singing like kingmakers!

S R G E S*


----------



## Sparky

Santa's reindeer get extra sausages 

S R T A S


----------



## tinytn

*Someone reported  the Atlanta Sports

E D E A S*


----------



## Sunny

Energetic dogs enjoy active sports.

C S Y E S


----------



## Patch

Can success yield egotistical selfishness?

N S D L S


----------



## SetWave

Never say, "Don't," less scandal.

R Y T S L


----------



## Tish

Read your Tablet Slightly lit

D R T Y T


----------



## Sunny

Did Rosie try your tiramisu?

D E Y R U


----------



## tinytn

*Doug enjoyed your round University 

G D R D Y*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Greek dramas rarely demand yelling.

K S Y D G*


----------



## Zone

Kenny stole your dad’s gingerbread 

Y E R S D


----------



## tinytn

Yolanda's  energy really slowed down.

S Y Y D N


----------



## Patch

Stop your yapping dachshund NOW!

P R G D W


----------



## SetWave

Prancing regularly gets down weight.

G Y S N T


----------



## Sparky

Garbled yodeling snails need training 

D G S D G


----------



## SetWave

Don't get serious during grumbling

T T S G G


----------



## Citygirl

*They tried sending gifts galore!

Y D G S E*


----------



## SetWave

You don't get something electric.

U T T G C


----------



## Patch

Under the tent, Gloria collapsed.

R E T A D


----------



## Tish

Ready? Eat That Apple Danish!

Y T T E H


----------



## tinytn

You taking the Eastern Highway?

U G E N Y


----------



## Patch

Unfit geriatrics eat unflavored yogurt.

T S T D T


----------



## Sassycakes

T S T D T

Try starting the dumb test


Y G E B T


----------



## Patch

You gain experience by trying.

U N E Y G


----------



## tinytn

*Unknown natives entered your garden!

N S D R N*


----------



## SetWave

Not sitting down requires nerve.

T G N S E


----------



## Patch

Tom got new shoes, eventually.

M T W S Y


----------



## Tish

My Twisted Ways sometimes Yell

Y D S S L


----------



## Zone

Your dress seams seems loose

R S S S E


----------



## Patch

Rabid squirrel saliva seen everywhere.

B L A N E


----------



## Sunny

Blase ladies are never exciting.

E S E R G


----------



## Zone

Enjoy scenery - eases rage gradually 

Y Y S E Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Your Yaks sing every Yodel!

R S G Y L*


----------



## Sparky

Repetitive Swiss get yodeler laryngitis 

E S T R S


----------



## tinytn

*Eventually sore toes remain sore

Y E S N E *


----------



## SetWave

Your empathy seems not enough.

R Y S T H


----------



## Tish

Reading your story, "The Hotel"

G RY E L


----------



## tinytn

*Get ready, your eternally late!

T Y R Y E*


----------



## SetWave

Try yelling, "Run you egg."

Y G N U G


----------



## Zone

Yvonne gingerly nudged Uncle Gary. 

E Y D E Y


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone yodeled during Educational years

E D G L S*


----------



## JustBonee

*Even dogs get   lost   sometimes.

N   S   T    T   S   *


----------



## Citygirl

*Never Start Teaching Testy Snails

R T G Y S*


----------



## Sparky

Rubber tights gave Yolanda sciatica 

R S E A A


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember Sammy Eats Anything Around!

R Y S G D *


----------



## Patch

Remember your scrumptious gelatin dessert?

R R S D T


----------



## Tish

Rust Removed, Settle Down Tony!

T D E N Y


----------



## tinytn

*Todd didn't enjoy news yesterday

D T Y S Y *


----------



## Patch

Don't taste your strawberry yogurt.

T E R Y T


----------



## Zone

Timothy eagerly reads your texts. 

Y Y S R S


----------



## Patch

Your young sister resembles 'Sybil'.

R G R S L


----------



## Pink Biz

*Rapid gargling ruined Stan's larynx.

D G D S X*


----------



## Sunny

Digestive gurgling demands some x-rays.

E G S E S


----------



## SetWave

Every giggling souse eventually sobs.

 Y G E Y S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks get every yellow sausage!

S T Y W E *


----------



## Sparky

Synthetic toasted yak wasn't edible 

C D K T E


----------



## tinytn

*Common Doctors, keep their Emotions

N S P R S *


----------



## Tish

No Spare Parts Replaced Sunday

O E S D Y


----------



## Sunny

Our elephant started dancing yesterday.

R Y D G Y


----------



## Patch

Rototill your darn garden yourself!!!

L R N N F


----------



## SetWave

Laughing really nastily not funny.

G Y Y T Y


----------



## Sparky

Geriatric yodeling yetis talk Yiddish 

C G S K H


----------



## SetWave

Come get some killer hash.

E T E R H


----------



## Sunny

Eccentrics try eating rutabagas, habitually.

S Y G S Y


----------



## Patch

Saw young geese swimming yesterday.

W G E G Y


----------



## Citygirl

*We gathered every gentle yak!

E D Y E K *


----------



## Tish

Even Ducks Yell Enough Kicking

N S L H G


----------



## Citygirl

*Never show long hair goats.

R W G R S*


----------



## tinytn

*Raging  wind gusts rushing south  

G D S G H *


----------



## SetWave

Get down she goes hiding.

T N E S G


----------



## Zone

The nightingales excited singing gaily. 

E S D G Y


----------



## Patch

Even Sam's daughter graduated yesterday.

N S R D Y


----------



## JustBonee

*News spread rather dauntlessly yesterday.

S   D   R    Y   Y*


----------



## Sunny

Some dancers resemble young yaks.

E S E G S


----------



## SetWave

Every single extra Guinness spilled.

Y E A S D


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda entered aching so drastically!

A D G O Y*


----------



## tinytn

*Aggravated dog  got oatmeal Yesterday.

D G T L Y*


----------



## Sparky

Dogfish giblets taste like yogurt 


H S E E T


----------



## tinytn

*Howard sometimes exaggerates every Tale..

D S S Y E *


----------



## Patch

Did Selena steal your eggs?

D A L R S


----------



## SetWave

Do all lazy rabbits spit?

O L Y S T


----------



## Patch

Officers let you speed through.

S T U D H


----------



## Sunny

Some tell us, "Drive harmlessly!"

E L S E Y


----------



## SetWave

Easily let someone else yell.

Y T E E L


----------



## Tish

Young tots Enjoy Eachothers Laughter

G S Y S R


----------



## maybenot

Get some yellow spinach Robert


T E W H T


----------



## Patch

Tell everyone what Henrietta tried.

L E T A D


----------



## JustBonee

*Let everyone  take another drink.

T   E   E   R   K   *


----------



## Sparky

Toothless eels eat rhubarb kedgeree  

S S T B E


----------



## tinytn

*Shore Shrimp taste better eaten..

E P E R N*


----------



## Tish

Evening Preparations Earn Restful Night

G S N L T


----------



## Sunny

Get some new lemons, Thelma.

T E W S A


----------



## tinytn

Traveling East was so amazing!

G T S O G


----------



## Zone

Go to Stuttgart of Germany 

O O T F Y


----------



## Patch

Old octogenarians tried fooling Yolanda.

D S D G A


----------



## JustBonee

Did some designer glass art.

D   E   R   S    T


----------



## Sparky

Defunct Egyptians remember seeing Tutankhamun 

T S R G N


----------



## Citygirl

*Twenty snails remember Greta's name!

Y S R S E*


----------



## SetWave

You seem really sorry everybody.

U M Y Y Y


----------



## Tish

Unmonitored music yelling"Yeah Yeah"

D C G H H


----------



## SetWave

Do children get happy hugs?

O N T Y S


----------



## Zone

Offered nuggets to young Simon

D S O G N


----------



## Sunny

Do sweltering octopi go north?

O G I O H


----------



## Sparky

Octopuses get indigestion on horseback 

S T N N K


----------



## Citygirl

*Some turtles need new keepers!

E S D W S*


----------



## Sunny

Everyone slides downhill with speed.

E S L H D


----------



## Patch

Even Slavic lands have dogs.

N C S E S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Nuclear conflict should end soon.

R T D D N*


----------



## JustBonee

*Right turn  downtown,   don't navigate.

T   N   N    T    E   *


----------



## SetWave

Turn north not turn east

N H T N T


----------



## Tish

Not having the night tea.

T G E T A


----------



## Zone

They gather eagerly, talking animatedly. 

Y R Y G Y


----------



## maybenot

Yvonne ruined your grey y-fronts

E D R Y S


----------



## Patch

Each day review your successes.

H Y W R S


----------



## Sparky

Hungry yetis want rhubarb spaghetti 

Y S T B I


----------



## Sunny

Young scorpions taste better indoors. 

G S E R S


----------



## tinytn

Getting some Easter Rabbit Stew

G E R T W


----------



## Tish

Gene explained right the wrong

E D T E G


----------



## Zone

Egyptian dessert taste extremely good 

N T E Y D


----------



## JustBonee

Never tell everyone  your daydreams.

R   L    E   R    S


----------



## tinytn

*Remember , little ears remember songs

R E S R S *


----------



## Sassycakes

R E S R S

Restaurant even serves retired seniors.


T N S D S


----------



## Sparky

Twin newts sing duet songs 

N S G T S


----------



## Sassycakes

N S G T S

Never stop growing the sunflowers 


R P G E S


----------



## Patch

Reformation parishioners got excommunicated sometimes.

N S T D S


----------



## Tish

Never skip tomorrow's diet samples.

R P S T S


----------



## Patch

Request permission slips today, Sarah!

T N S Y H


----------



## joybelle

The navy sold yacht history.

E Y D T Y


----------



## Patch

Even your dog tricked you.

N R G D U


----------



## Sunny

Never reveal getting daring underwear.

R L G G R


----------



## joybelle

Right, left, General Graham repeated.

T T L M D


----------



## RubyK

Tom Topkins loves Mary Denali.

M S S Y I


----------



## joybelle

Many silly suggestions yelled Isabelle.

Y Y S D E


----------



## Tish

Yes, you! stand deliver engage.

S U D R E


----------



## Zone

Sandra’s uncle delivered report efficiently. 

S E D T Y


----------



## Patch

Susan, energetically, devoured the yogurt.

N Y D E T


----------



## Sparky

Novice yodelers don't eat treacle 

E S T T E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone sat toward the Entrance

E T D E E *


----------



## Sunny

Exercise the dog energetically, Edgar.

E E G Y R


----------



## Tish

Every Eel goes years reproducing

Y L S S G


----------



## Patch

Your landlady stole someone's gold.

R Y E S D


----------



## Zone

Reluctantly, Yuko erased some data. 

Y O D E A


----------



## joybelle

Yolanda often drove Earnie's automobile.

A N E S E


----------



## Sassycakes

A Nasty evening started early..


A Y G D Y


----------



## Patch

Are you gagging down yogurt?

E U G N T


----------



## Sparky

Earthbound useless ghosts need training

D S S D G


----------



## tinytn

*Donna started singing doggie growls 

A D G E S *


----------



## Citygirl

*And did Greta ever sing?

D D A R G*


----------



## Patch

Do dogs always retch grass?

O S S H S


----------



## Tish

Opera singers sing high slowly

A S G H Y


----------



## Sunny

Australian singers generate happy yells.

N S E Y S


----------



## Zone

Nine singers entered your studio. 

E S D R O


----------



## StarSong

English statutes disallow restaurant openings.

H S W T S


----------



## Patch

His shirt was totally shredded.

S T S Y D


----------



## Citygirl

*Sardines test salty, Yolanda declared!

S T Y A D*


----------



## JustBonee

*Susie told you about David.

E   D   U   T   D   *


----------



## tinytn

*Edna didn't use the Drill

A T E E L*


----------



## Sparky

Austrian thespians eat elongated liverwurst 

N S T D T


----------



## Sunny

Awkward tautologies end eloquent language.

D S D T E


----------



## Citygirl

*Did Sally deliver the envelope?

D Y R E E*


----------



## Tish

Did You Read every evening?

D U D Y G


----------



## Patch

Does Ulysses date your grandmother?

S S E R R


----------



## Sunny

She sees Elvis rather regularly,

E S S R Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Every snail sings ridiculous yodels!

Y L S S S *


----------



## Sparky

Yetis like slimy snail sandwiches 

S E Y L S


----------



## tinytn

*Sometimes Eva yells loud songs

S A S D S *


----------



## Patch

Soon as she dozes... Scram!!!

N S E S M


----------



## StarSong

Nadia saw everything Susan made.  

A W G N E


----------



## Citygirl

*All workplaces get newspapers early'

L S T S Y*


----------



## Patch

Let Susan taste Shari's yogurt.

T N E S T


----------



## Tish

Tell nobody every sad tale.

L Y Y D E


----------



## joybelle

Louise yelled yesterday, don't enter.

E D Y T R


----------



## Patch

Edith deleted your trip reservation.

H D R P N


----------



## Citygirl

*Heavy drinking rendered Patrick nothing.

Y G D K G*


----------



## Sunny

Your gorgeous daughter kissed Greg! 

R S R D G


----------



## Sparky

Red snouted reindeer drink grog 

D D R K G


----------



## JustBonee

Daily dose requirements keep growing.  

Y   E    S   P   G


----------



## Tish

Yesterday Evening Some Person Gagged.

Y G E N D


----------



## Sassycakes

You Get Energy Napping Daily

U T Y G Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Until the Yaks get yodeling.

L E S T G*


----------



## Sunny

Leave everlasting silence to giraffes.

E G E O S


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric giraffes eat old shoes

C S T D S


----------



## tinytn

*Cattle sometimes try doing  sit-ups

E S Y G S*


----------



## Sunny

Every summer, yaks get silly.

Y R S T Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda remembers swimming through Yellowstone.

A S G H E*


----------



## StarSong

Afterwards, she'll get her eclair!

S L T R R


----------



## Tish

Silly little tot runs round

Y E T S D


----------



## StarSong

You'll eat those stale doughnuts??? 

L T E E S


----------



## Sunny

Little tots enjoy engaging silliness.

I S Y G S


----------



## Sparky

Imbibing skittish yodelers get sloshed 

G H S T D


----------



## Patch

Ghosts have scared the dog.

S E D E G


----------



## Sunny

Scottish elders don't enjoy games.

H S T Y S


----------



## Tish

He said, today you stay.

E D Y U Y


----------



## Sparky

Exciting daring yodelers use yoyos 

G G S E S


----------



## tinytn

*Good Grief !,..Sarah eats Snakes?

D F H S S *


----------



## Sassycakes

Dan Forgot his sister's suitcase 

N T S S E


----------



## Sunny

Never trust sizzly sparkling electricians.

R T Y G S


----------



## Patch

Riding the yak, galloping southward.

G E K G D


----------



## Tish

Geeks Everywhere Know Good Deals.

S E W D S


----------



## JustBonee

*South-east wind drives  storm.     *...  (what  we are getting today)

*H   T   D   S   M   *


----------



## StarSong

Has the doctor started medications?  

S E R D S


----------



## Sassycakes

S E R D S

Sam experienced real drama Sunday

M D L A Y


----------



## Sparky

Most demented llamas always yodel

T D S S L


----------



## Patch

The deaf student signed lessons.

E F T D S


----------



## Tish

Elly found her dreams shattered

Y D R S D


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda demonstrates really sexy dresses.

A S Y Y S


----------



## StarSong

Alison skipped yesterday's yoga session.  

N D S A N


----------



## Sparky

Nonagenarians don't sing anything new

S T G G W


----------



## Patch

Should tired grandparents get wine?

D D S T E


----------



## RubyK

Did Donald steal the eagle?

D D L E E


----------



## Tish

Don't do little else Eve

T O E E E


----------



## StarSong

Tricia opened every envelope eventually. 

A D Y E Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Airedale dogs yodel every year.

E S L Y R*


----------



## Patch

Each sampler loved your rhubarb.

H R D R B


----------



## Sunny

Hortense's ranting drove Roland bananas.

S G E D S


----------



## Patch

Silent ghosts entered dormitory suites.

T S D Y S


----------



## Tish

Terrible sights, did you see?

E S D U E


----------



## Patch

Extreme selfishness defines uncontrolled egos.

E S S D S


----------



## Sunny

Electricity sometimes supplies dreadful shocks.

Y S S L S


----------



## tinytn

*Your socks smell like Sewage !

R S L E E*


----------



## StarSong

Running sprints left Evelyn exhausted. 

G S T N D


----------



## Sassycakes

Get started trying new Devices

T D G W S


----------



## Kaila

Telling dogs, _Go Wash_, senseless!

G S O H S


----------



## Sparky

Goldfish sausages often have scales 

H S N E S


----------



## tinytn

*Hogs now sometimes now eat sheep !

S W S W T P*


----------



## joybelle

Dearest @tinytn it is meant to be 5 letters, five word sentence.   I will take out the first now and go from there.

S S W T P

Silly Susan went topsy pop.

Y N T Y P


----------



## Tish

You never tell your plans.

U R L R S


----------



## Patch

Unruly rulers lower ruling standards.

Y S R G S


----------



## StarSong

Your sister regretted getting soused.  

R R D G D


----------



## Patch

Real rowdy delinquents get detention.

L Y S T N


----------



## Sparky

Lullaby yodeling seems too nightmarish 

Y G S O H


----------



## tinytn

Yolanda got some Old Hogs 

A T E D S


----------



## Tish

Attention to everyone dating Sam.


----------



## Sunny

N O E G M

No one ever gets married.

O E R S D


----------



## Kaila

Over each rooftop, sunrise dawns.

R H P E S


----------



## Patch

Regard her professional education seriously.

D R L N Y


----------



## StarSong

Despite recurrent laryngitis, Nellie yodeled.

E T S E D


----------



## Sparky

Even Tibetan Sherpas eat donuts

N N S T S


----------



## Sunny

Norwegians never stop toasting: "Skoal!"

S R P G L


----------



## Patch

Sarah rarely purchases green lettuce.

H Y S N E


----------



## Kaila

His yelling sister needs entertaining.

S G R S G


----------



## Sunny

Scared grasshoppers really started gyrating.

D S Y D G


----------



## Sassycakes

Do some young dogs growl


O E G S W


----------



## Tish

Open everyone's gifts silently withdraw.

N S S Y W


----------



## Sunny

Never stop surprising your wife.

E P G R E


----------



## Patch

Each participant got really excited.

H T T Y D


----------



## tinytn

Hound tailed Terrier your dog?

D D R R G


----------



## StarSong

Della detested rare roast goat.

A D E T T


----------



## Sunny

All doctors employ talented technicians.

L S Y D S


----------



## Sparky

Lucid sleepwalking yodelers don't snore 

D G S T E


----------



## Tish

David got some tasty Eggplant.

D T E Y T


----------



## JustBonee

Don't tell everyone your timeline.

T   L   E    R   E


----------



## StarSong

The last elephant roared earnestly.

E T T D Y


----------



## Sparky

Energetic tireless turkeys don't yawn 

C S S T N


----------



## Sunny

Can sopranos sing too nicely?

N S G O Y


----------



## Patch

Nobody saw Gladys ostracize you.

Y W S E U


----------



## Tish

Yesterday we saw energized Unicorns.

Y E W D S


----------



## Sunny

Young Englishmen willingly drink Scotch.

G N Y K H


----------



## Sparky

Goose nosed yetis keep honking 

E D S P G


----------



## tinytn

*Everyday  Dan starts playing Games

Y N S G S*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Your neighbor should get shingles.

R R D T S*


----------



## Kaila

Regular robot does the shopping.

R T S E G


----------



## Tish

Red Tulips seen early glow

D S N Y W


----------



## Kaila

^^^

Did sun near your window?

D N R R W


----------



## Sparky

Dried newt ravioli requires watering  

D T I S G


----------



## Patch

Did the immigrants seem grateful?

D E S M L


----------



## Pink Biz

*Don't even suggest making lasagna.

T N T G A*


----------



## Kaila

Terrific new teacher gets animated.

C W R S D


----------



## Sunny

Can walruses really swim downstream?

N S Y M M


----------



## Kaila

No, says your mother's mother.

O S R S R


----------



## Tish

Only Strong Rowers should Row

Y G S D W


----------



## Sassycakes

Y G S D W

You're getting so dumb, Walter


E G O B R


----------



## Patch

Each girl ordered Bacardi Rum.

H L D I M


----------



## Sunny

Hold little doubt, I maintain.

D E T I N


----------



## Sassycakes

Don't enjoy talking in Nighttime 

T Y G N E


----------



## Patch

Tiring yardwork gets Norma exhausted.

G K S A D


----------



## Raven

Greta kissed Sam and died.

A D M D D


----------



## Sunny

And detectives must dig deeply.

D S T G Y


----------



## Kaila

Dirty Socks turn green - yellow.

Y S N N W


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling snails never need washing 

G S R D G


----------



## Kaila

Great sentences require diligent guessing.

T S E T G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Take salted eggs to Greta.

E D S O A*


----------



## Patch

Ernest displayed signs of arrhythmia.  

T D S F A


----------



## Tish

This day so far, awake!

S Y O R E


----------



## Patch

Suddenly, you offer reasonable excuses???

Y U R E S


----------



## Sassycakes

You Usually repeat every sentence


U Y T Y E


----------



## Sunny

Uncle Yuri thinks you're elegant.

E I S E T


----------



## tinytn

Everyone is so extremely talented

E S O Y D


----------



## Kaila

Each song, other yodeler destroyed!

H G R R D


----------



## Sunny

Hopping gorillas reached ridiculous distances.

G S D S S


----------



## Patch

Giant squid decimated several sharks.

T D D L S


----------



## Sassycakes

*T D D L S*

*Ted didn't date Len's Sister

D T E S R*


----------



## StarSong

Don't take everything seriously, Rosa! 

T E G Y A


----------



## Pink Biz

*Thermal energy gives you acne.

L Y S U E*


----------



## Sunny

Loud yodelers should undergo evisceration.

D S D O N


----------



## Kaila

Difficult subjects discussed over night.

T S D R T


----------



## Tish

The Sun didn't rise today.

E N T E Y


----------



## Sparky

Emulsified newts taste extra yogurtish 

D S E A H


----------



## tinytn

*Dying Seagulls eat at home

G S T T E *


----------



## Sunny

Giant spotted turtles tread eastward.

T D S D D


----------



## Kaila

Two dreadful snakes dove deep.

O L S E P


----------



## Patch

Obstructionist lawyers shouldn't escape prosecution.. 

T S T E N


----------



## JustBonee

They should take everything  now.  

Y   D   E   G   W


----------



## Tish

Yesterday didn't everyone go west?

Y T E O T


----------



## Sunny

Yes, they escaped out there.

S Y D Y E


----------



## Sassycakes

S Y D Y E

Someone yelled during Yolanda's exam.

E D G S M


----------



## Pink Biz

Expecting David goes somewhere muddy.

G D S E Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Going down south every year


G N H Y R


----------



## StarSong

Gentle nurses honor your requests.

E S R R S


----------



## Sunny

Every student really relishes studying. 

Y T Y S G


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda thinks yodeling sounds groovy 

A S G S Y


----------



## Patch

Aunt Susan got surprised yesterday.

T N T D Y


----------



## Tish

Tell Ned to dye yellow

L D O E W


----------



## StarSong

Linda denied opening every window.  

A D G Y W


----------



## Kaila

Answer dog going your way.

R G G R Y


----------



## Sparky

Resourceful gardeners grow rhubarb yogurt 

L S W B T


----------



## Sunny

Longshoremen should wear boating trousers.

N D R G S


----------



## Kaila

Never drink Rootbeer going South!    

R K R G H


----------



## Tish

Red Kites reach groundbreaking hights

D S H G S


----------



## Patch

Did Sarah hide Gary's scissors?

D H E S S


----------



## Kaila

Did he ever say so?

D E R Y O


----------



## StarSong

Derek eats red yams often.  

K S D S N


----------



## Kaila

Keep some dinner, Saturday night.

P E R Y T


----------



## Pink Biz

*Pickling eels revealed Yvonne's temper.

G S D S R*


----------



## Sparky

Goofball snails don't seem reliable 

L S T M E


----------



## Kaila

Losing sentences to mime expert.

G S O E T


----------



## Patch

George's son overdid eating tacos.

S N D G S


----------



## Tish

Saying No doesn't guarantee success.

G O T E S


----------



## Sassycakes

G O T E S

Going out tonight even Sunday


G T T N Y


----------



## Gemma

Great trip to New York

T P O W K


----------



## Patch

Tyrannical powers often wantonly kill.

L S N Y L


----------



## Kaila

Little son nodded yes, _Likes!

E N D S S_


----------



## Sparky

Eerie noises do seem suspicious 

E S O M S


----------



## Kaila

Even stitch over minimum seams.

N H R M S


----------



## Tish

No Hem requires minimum stitches

O M S M S


----------



## Sunny

On mountains, see more stars.

N S E E S


----------



## Patch

New systems excite exceptional students.

W S E L S


----------



## tinytn

Would someone eat large spiders?

D E T E S


----------



## Kaila

Don't expect terrific external successes.

T T C L S


----------



## Patch

Tillie's Tennessee cousin likes spaghetti.

S E N S I


----------



## Sassycakes

*S E N S I*
*
Someone eventually noticed Sam's intelligence

*
*E Y D S E *


----------



## Tish

Even You don't scare everyone.

N U T E E


----------



## Patch

Never underestimate tyrannical emperors egos.

R E L S S


----------



## Sunny

Recent elections lack some sanity.

T S K E Y


----------



## Sparky

Troublesome sheep keep eating yams 

E P P G S


----------



## Pink Biz

*European people play great soccer.

N E Y T R*


----------



## Tish

Not everyone yells "Too Right!"

T E S O T


----------



## tinytn

*Tasted every salad, only twice.

D Y D Y E*


----------



## StarSong

Do you dampen your emotions? 

O U N R S


----------



## Kaila

Overly Understanding Nuances Requires Sensitivity.


Y G S S Y


----------



## StarSong

Your grandmother sure spoiled you!  

R R E D U


----------



## Kaila

Rare rooster eats dinner upside-down.

E R S R N


----------



## Sunny

Elected representatives should realistically negotiate.

D S D Y E


----------



## Sparky

Discreet Swiss don't yodel everything 

T S T L G


----------



## Kaila

Testing software Till Latecomers go.

G E L S O


----------



## JustBonee

Give every lady some opportunity.

E     Y     Y    E    Y


----------



## Tish

Every yolk you eat yummy

Y K U T Y


----------



## StarSong

Three Y's?  Blimey!  I salute you, @Tish.  Well done!  Let's see if we can pare them from 3 to 2 to 0!  

Yolanda kissed Ulysses, then yodeled! 

A D S N D


----------



## Sunny

Any day say "Nullify demagoguery."

Y Y Y Y Y


----------



## StarSong

You're a cruel, cruel woman, @Sunny. 

Yearling yaks yodeled yesterday, Yolanda.


----------



## Kaila

Go sell darning yarn, afterwards.

O L G N S


----------



## Sunny

You think that was easy, Starsong? 

One lonely grasshopper never sings.

E Y R R S


----------



## Tish

Even Yearling run races straight

N G N S T


----------



## StarSong

Nora guided Nina's Swedish travels.

A D S H S


----------



## Kaila

Anyone doing Spanish Homework, Soon?

E G H K N


----------



## Sparky

Even ghosts hate kazoo noises 

N S E O S


----------



## StarSong

Narrator Scheherazade exclaimed, "Open Sesame!" 

R E D N E


----------



## Tish

Right, enough dreaming now Edna.

T H G W A


----------



## Sunny

Tired Hungarians go west annually.

D S O T Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Did Swedish operas try yodeling?

D H S Y G*


----------



## Patch

Did Harriet share your gossip?

D T E R P


----------



## tinytn

*Dont try eating raw potatoes !

T Y G W S*


----------



## Patch

Tactfully, Yolanda gave William suggestions.

Y A E M S


----------



## Sunny

Yet, all efforts motivated snickering.

T L S D G


----------



## StarSong

The lookout spotted desperados gathering.    

E T D S G


----------



## Kaila

Each teacher did share gum.

H R D E M


----------



## tinytn

*Happy rats don't envy mice

Y S T Y E *


----------



## Sunny

Yet, some tease young elephants.

T E E G S


----------



## Kaila

Tell Elephants, eleven ghost stories.

L S N T S


----------



## Sunny

Little spooks, not too scary.

I S T O Y


----------



## Tish

It's Sunday Today Oh, yay!

S Y Y H Y


----------



## Patch

Sheesh, your young hose yodels!

H R G E S


----------



## Kaila

Having radishes grow each summer.

G S W H R


----------



## Sparky

Goth singers want horseradish ragout

H S T H T


----------



## Patch

Hot, spicy tabasco highlights tacos.  

T Y O S S


----------



## Kaila

Take your other sister someplace.

E R R R E


----------



## JustBonee

Ernie really  ran radio edit. 

E   Y   N    O   T


----------



## Sunny

Even you need our technology.

N U D R Y


----------



## Kaila

Never underestimate dogs real yearning.

R E S L G


----------



## Tish

Reaching end season, let's go!

G D N S O


----------



## Kaila

Going despite no sleeping over.

G E O G R


----------



## Sparky

Giggling embarrassed octopuses go red  

G D S O D


----------



## tinytn

*Good Day! Sparky old Dude! 

D Y Y D E*


----------



## Sunny

Do you yell during elections?

O U L G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Owls use long grassy sticks.

S E G Y S*


----------



## Tish

Sneaky Echidnas get you stung

Y S T U G


----------



## Chris P Bacon

You seem to understand Greek!

U M O D K


----------



## Sunny

Under moldy oaks, don't kiss.

R Y S T S


----------



## Kaila

Routine years seem too seldom. 

E S M O M


----------



## Sparky

Eerie spacemen meet on Mars 

E N T N S


----------



## Patch

Each nasty toilet needs scrubbing.

H Y T S G


----------



## tinytn

*Has your toilet smelled good?

S R T D D    *


----------



## Tish

Some rotten turd ditched dogs

E N D D S


----------



## Sassycakes

E N D D S

Every new day delights Sam

Y W Y S M


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling werewolf's yodels sound macabre 

G S S D E


----------



## tinytn

*Got little suhine down East

T E E N T*


----------



## Patch

Time expired experiencing no touchdowns.

E D G O S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Eating Doritos got Oscar spanked.

G S T R D*


----------



## Tish

Getting Stronger To ride donkeys

G R O E S


----------



## Sunny

Ghost riders once elevated skyward.

T S E D D


----------



## Kaila

Telepathic Student exited dim doorway.

C T D M Y


----------



## Sparky

Comic tyrannosaurus don't mind Yodeling 

C S T D G


----------



## tinytn

*Called someone to do gardening

D E O O G *


----------



## Sassycakes

D E O O G

Dave even opened Otto's Garage


E N D S E


----------



## Kaila

Sparky said:


> Comic tyrannosaurus don't mind Yodeling



I shoulda known _you_'d say that! 

(It was so obvious, after all.  )


----------



## Kaila

E N D S E

Even numbers done so enthusiastically.

N S E O Y


----------



## Patch

Never smear eggs on yourself.

R R S N F


----------



## Tish

Red Roses Smell Nice Forever

D S L E R


----------



## Kaila

Don't stop linking earnest references.

T P G T S


----------



## StarSong

The pony galloped toward shelter.  

E Y D D R


----------



## Sunny

Even your daughter didn't relax.

N R R T X


----------



## Kaila

Nevermind random robber took xylophone.    

D M R K E


----------



## Patch

Did Martha really kick Ed?

D A Y K D


----------



## Sparky

Deluded alcoholic yodelers keep drinking  

D C S P G


----------



## Sassycakes

D C S P G


Did Carol send Pete Golfing

D L D E G


----------



## JustBonee

Dawn  liked  Dena's   elegant  garden.

N   D   S   T   N


----------



## Sassycakes

N D S T N

Nancy denied spoiling Ted's niece

Y D G S E


----------



## Pink Biz

*Your dog got so excited.

R G T O D*


----------



## Sunny

Richard gets testy over demagogues.

D S Y R S


----------



## Patch

Don't show your real self!

T W R L F


----------



## Kaila

Turning West removes lost feeling.

G T S T G


----------



## Tish

Great things supply tender gifts.

T S Y R S


----------



## Pink Biz

*The short young radiologist shuddered.

E T G T D*


----------



## Sparky

Energized tortoises go tap dancing 

D S O P G


----------



## Sunny

Don't slander our petulant grandmas.

T R R T S


----------



## Tish

Turn Right, Right, Turn *Sigh*

N T T N H


----------



## tinytn

*nina tried Teds new Honda

A D S W A*


----------



## Kaila

Allow dog sniffing with affection.

W G G H N


----------



## Sparky

Warmed gerbils get hot noses  

D S T T S


----------



## Sunny

Don't start to talk slanderously.

T T O K Y


----------



## Kaila

Tall tales overwhelm kids' youth.

L S M S H


----------



## Citygirl

*Little smiles make small headway

E S E L Y*


----------



## Kaila

Each smile ends little yelling. 

H E S E G


----------



## Tish

Here everything seems excellently grown

E G S Y N


----------



## Sassycakes

E G S Y N

Even Great Singers Yell Notes


N T S L S


----------



## Sylkkiss

N T S L S

Nice To Sing Love Songs

E O G E S


----------



## Sunny

Energetic old geezers eat salami.

C D S T I


----------



## Sparky

Cheap dogfish sausages taste inexplicable 

P H S E E


----------



## tinytn

Peter had some Easter eggs

R D E R S


----------



## StarSong

Restaurant diners enjoyed rare steaks. 

T S D E S


----------



## Sassycakes

T S D E S

Ted said Dave escaped Singsing


D D E D G


----------



## Patch

Do delinquents ever deny guardianship?

O S R Y P


----------



## Sunny

Outlaws seldom respect your privacy.

S M T R Y


----------



## Patch

Sam might try remarrying Yolanda.

M T Y G A


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Make this yuckiness great again

E S S T N


----------



## Kaila

Each snack seems tempting now.

H K S G W


----------



## Tish

He knighted Sir Galahad wrongly

E D R D Y


----------



## Kaila

Eels didn't rotate dinner yesterday.

S T E R Y


----------



## Sylkkiss

Start telling everyone Rose yawned.

T G E E


----------



## Sunny

T G E E D

The gigantic elephant eats daisies!

E C T S S


----------



## StarSong

Elected councilpersons terminated senseless spending.  

D S D S G


----------



## Sparky

Deaf snails don't sing good 

F S T G D


----------



## Tish

Fast speed to get dinner.

G D O T R


----------



## Granny B.

I think you meant:  T D O T R

The door often tilts right

E R N S T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Every rabbit nibbles soft toes.

Y T S T S


----------



## Gemma

Your T-bone steaks tough, Stanley!

R E S H Y


----------



## Owlivia

Running Elves Spin Hairy Yarn.

G S S Y Y


----------



## StarSong

@Owlivia, welcome to the game!  
Your puzzle yields G S N Y N (last letter of each word) for the next player.

Giselle sported new yellow Nikes.


----------



## JustBonee

e d w w s ....
Early dawn won't wilt sunflowers.

Y  N    T   T   S


----------



## Sassycakes

Y N T T S

You never taught terrible students

U R T E S


----------



## Sparky

Unruly reindeer tried eating Santa 

Y R D G A


----------



## StarSong

Yolanda's red dress garnered attention.   

S D S D N


----------



## Sunny

Santa didn't suspect dangerous noses

A T T S S

In fact, we have a song here. Same tune, new lyrics:

Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer
Was, alas, a carnivore
Santa didn't suspect dangerous noses....

(Feel free to continue, if you're so inclined. Not exactly seasonal, but still.)


----------



## Patch

Attend to the sick squirrel.

D O E K L


----------



## Kaila

D O E K L

Don't Over Exercise Knees Longterm

T R E S M


----------



## Tish

They realized every single mark.

Y D Y E K


----------



## Sunny

You don't yodel enticingly, Konrad.

U T L Y D


----------



## Patch

Unless Trevor lets you... don't!!!!

S R S U T


----------



## Granny B.

Stretchy running suits usually twist.

Y G S Y T


----------



## Sparky

Yodelistic goats start yodeling tonight 

C S T G T


----------



## Kaila

Cost Saving Tactics Gain Traction

T G S N N


----------



## tinytn

Trains go south ,not north 

S O H T H


----------



## Kaila

South Over Hills To Home.

H R S O E


----------



## tinytn

*Hours reading, sometimes over exhausted 

S G S R D  

*


----------



## Patch

Successful graduate students read documentaries.

L E S D S


----------



## Tish

Laughing Ewes sing, duet songs

G S G T S


----------



## Kaila

Grey Seagull Going To School.

Y L G O L


----------



## Sassycakes

Y L G O L

You loath  going  on ladders

U H G N S


----------



## Kaila

Unsung hero guessed new slogan.

G O D W N


----------



## Patch

Get our donuts without nuts.

T R S T S


----------



## Sunny

The rooster screeches too soon.

E R S O N


----------



## Patch

Each recon scout operated noiselessly.

H N T D Y


----------



## Sunny

Hey, no tasting doughnuts, you!

Y O G S U


----------



## RubyK

You owe Greta some understanding.

U E A E G


----------



## tinytn

*Usually everyone attends every gathering

Y E S Y G*


----------



## Tish

Yodeling Emus say you go.

G S Y U O


----------



## Sylkkiss

Give someone your unused ornaments.
E E R D S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Every Easter Rosa drives Subarus.

Y R A S S*


----------



## Owlivia

Yesterday Rankled Arching Stunned Senses

Y D H D S


----------



## StarSong

You didn't have doughnuts @Sunny?

U T E S Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Under the Everglades sit yaks.

R E S T S*


----------



## Sunny

Rhubarb eclairs seemed terrible, Starsong.

B S D E G


----------



## StarSong

But @Sunny, does eggplant gladden? 

T Y S T N


----------



## Sunny

Tame your sharecropping till November.

E R G L R


----------



## Patch

Each redheaded girl loves Robert.

H D L S T


----------



## tinytn

*Helene doesn't like sweet Sausage

E T E T E *


----------



## Sparky

Edacious tortoises eat thirteen éclairs

S S T N S


----------



## Granny B.

Short stubby toes never slip.

T Y S R P


----------



## Kaila

Taste Your Spinach, Really Please.

E R H Y E


----------



## Patch

Each rich heir yells excitedly.

H H R S Y


----------



## JustBonee

Hurrying home,   Reed  scrambled   yesterday.

G   E    D   D   Y


----------



## Sunny

Got eleven doughnuts, didn't you?

T N S T U


----------



## Owlivia

Tough noogies shouted the umpire.

H S D E E


----------



## Sunny

How should dancers express elegance?

W D S S E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Why do swans swim east?

Y O S M T


----------



## Tish

Yellow Otters swim mostly together.

W S M Y R


----------



## Sassycakes

W S M Y R

Walt should manage your restaurant


T D E R T


----------



## Patch

Ten demoted engineers rejected termination.

N D S D N


----------



## Owlivia

Nightwatch Dogs Secure Delicious Noodles

H S E S S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Home since early Sunday Sunrise. 

K G T S B


----------



## tinytn

*Keep going toward south bound

P G D H D*


----------



## Sylkkiss

Police gobble down hard donuts
E E N D S


----------



## Sunny

Egret eggs never do scramble.

T S R O E


----------



## StarSong

@Tish screamed relentlessly, outraging everyone.

H D Y G E


----------



## Patch

Her death yielded glowing eulogies.

R H D G S


----------



## StarSong

Roving hunters deterred Girl Scouts. 

G S D L S


----------



## Sparky

Grumpy swans don't like swimming 

Y S T E G


----------



## Patch

Yolanda seems to enjoy goulash.  

A S O Y H


----------



## Pink Biz

*Alice sold our yellow house.

E D R W E*


----------



## Owlivia

Excited dogs ran wagging everywhere.

D S N G E


----------



## Tish

Dress sewing needs great eyesight

S G S T T


----------



## Sunny

Some girls shun telephone talking,

E S N E G


----------



## Patch

Each student needs elementary grammar.

H T S Y R


----------



## Sunny

Having two spouses yields repercussions.

G O S S S


----------



## StarSong

Gina often says something stupid.  

A N S G D


----------



## Granny B.

Another noticeably super good day.

R Y R D Y


----------



## Sparky

Reluctant yodeling reindeer don't yodel 

T G E T L


----------



## Patch

Ten gorillas escaped the lions.

N S D E S


----------



## Tish

No swimming! Don't expect safety.

O G T T Y


----------



## Kaila

Offered goats T-shirt treats yesterday.

D S T S Y


----------



## Patch

Did Susan try slapping Yvonne??

D N Y G E


----------



## StarSong

Drinking never yields greater efficiencies.  

G R S R S


----------



## JustBonee

Give  Rita  some related source.

E   A   E   D   E


----------



## Kaila

Each animal eats dinner evenings.

H L S R S


----------



## Patch

His little sister remained stoic.

S E R D C


----------



## StarSong

Students enjoyed recess despite crowding.

S D S E G


----------



## Tish

Some do some energy games.

E O E Y S


----------



## Kaila

Eggs Over Easy, yields smiling.

S R Y S G


----------



## Patch

Sarah rejected your sour grapefruit.

H D R R T


----------



## Tish

Helen doesn't run right through

N T N T H


----------



## Kaila

No Time Needed, To Hope.

O E D O E


----------



## tinytn

*Older Elephants don't over exercise.

R S T R E *


----------



## Patch

Retail store thieves removed everything.

L E S D G


----------



## Owlivia

Little egrets sang daintily quick.

E S G Y K


----------



## Sunny

Evidently, storks give you kids.

Y S E U S


----------



## StarSong

You're sure everyone used soap?

E E E D P


----------



## JustBonee

Early evening  eclipse darkened  Park.

Y   G    E    D   K


----------



## Raven

Yoga gets Edith darn kooky.

A S H N Y


----------



## Sparky

All shy hummingbirds never yodel 

L Y S R L


----------



## Sunny

Let your slugs run loose!

T R S N E


----------



## Patch

Tourists reject seeing New England.  (No offense to New Englanders!  It just fit the available letters!)  :>)

S T G W D


----------



## Tish

Strong Thoughts go with desire.

G S O H E


----------



## Gemma

Go slow, otherwise he'll escape!

O W E L E


----------



## Kaila

Owls would each love elephants.

S D H E S


----------



## Owlivia

Summer days have extra salads.

R S E A S


----------



## Kaila

Reading sometimes eases additional stress.

G S S L S


----------



## StarSong

Girl Scouts sing lilting songs.  

L S G G S


----------



## Sunny

Listen, sexy geese giggle salaciously

N Y E E Y


----------



## Sparky

Nightingales yodel every eighteen years  

S L Y N S


----------



## tinytn

*Singing Lions , Yodel  new songs

G S L W S*


----------



## Patch

Gorillas suffering laryngitis will survive.

S G S L E


----------



## StarSong

Some geraniums sprouted leaves early.  

E S D S Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Everyone sounds deep sometimes, yes?

E S P S Y


----------



## Tish

Edna soon prepared something Yummy

A N D G Y


----------



## Sunny

Antonio never desired green yogurt.

O R D N T


----------



## Patch

Orders read, "Do not touch!"

S D O T H


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sewing doilies often takes hours.

G S N S S*


----------



## Sunny

Get some new songs, Sam.

    (You've played it again enough times!) 

T E W S M


----------



## StarSong

Thirsty elephants walk slow migrations.

Y S K W S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Your sister kills white sharks.

R R S E S*


----------



## Owlivia

Radical Reverends Shout, "Evil Slays!"

L S T L S


----------



## Sassycakes

L S T L S

Linda started the last sermon

A D E T N


----------



## Patch

Aggressive dogs enjoyed tasty noodles.

E S D Y S


----------



## Sunny

Everyone should dance, Yolanda says.

E D E A S


----------



## Patch

Edwina doesn't eat asparagus spears.

A T T S S


----------



## Tish

Adam taste tested spinach soup

M E D H P


----------



## Kaila

Mild ear drainage hurts, pulsating.

D R E S G


----------



## Owlivia

Diners require each sausage greasy.

S E H E Y


----------



## Sunny

Some elephants heavily entertain you.

E S Y N U


----------



## StarSong

Evildoers sense your nervous unease.

S E R S E


----------



## Kaila

Significant earthworm reversal South East.

T M L H T


----------



## Sparky

Troublesome mules like horseradish treats

E S E H S


----------



## tinytn

*Every Sunday Everyone has Supper

Y Y E S R*


----------



## Kaila

Yes, you eat supper, regularly!  

S U T R Y


----------



## tinytn

*Sure, until the rats Yodel !

E L E S L *


----------



## Kaila

Even Latecomers eat supper leftovers.

N S T R S


----------



## tinytn

*Nanas Soup takes regular stirrings !

S P S R S *


----------



## Kaila

Special Porridge Sauce requires sugar!

L E E S R


----------



## tinytn

*Lets Eat entire Spaghetti ,regularly 

S T E  I Y *


----------



## Kaila

Send two extra incoming yearbooks.

D O A G S


----------



## Tish

Do others attack goats singing

O S K S G


----------



## Kaila

Older students kept scoring goals.

R S T G S


----------



## Owlivia

Ray Sings The Good Song

Y S E D G


----------



## Sunny

You're so easily discouraged, George.
E O Y D E


----------



## Kaila

Elements of year doing excellent.

S F R G T


----------



## Sparky

Squeezed frog resembles green taramasalata

D G S N A


----------



## Kaila

Do garden seeds need air?

O N S D R


----------



## Pink Biz

*Our new servant dusts regularly.

R W T S Y*


----------



## Patch

Our new Senator doesn't read.

R W R T D


----------



## Sassycakes

R W R T D

Real Woman react to Drama

L N T O A


----------



## Patch

Last night, Tobias offered apologies.

T T S D S


----------



## Kaila

Too Tight Socks Don't Sell.

O T S T L


----------



## Tish

On the slide tiny lads.

N E E Y S


----------



## Patch

Nesting eagles eye yummy snacks.

G S E Y S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Guess Sylkkiss escaped yesterday's stuff.

S S D S F    (hmmm)


----------



## Patch

Sarah sure does seem feminine.

H E S M E


----------



## Raven

Hal eats some meat everyday.

L S E T Y


----------



## Sunny

Let's sail eastward this year.

S L D S R


----------



## StarSong

Some little dogs snap relentlessly. 

E E S P Y


----------



## JustBonee

Early evening  stars  please you.

 Y   G   S    E    U


----------



## Owlivia

Yawning Giraffes Stretch Eagerly Upward.

G S H Y D


----------



## Pink Biz

*Granny sure hates you, Dad.

Y E S U D*


----------



## tinytn

*yes , even sometimes uncle's Dad !

S N S E D*


----------



## JustBonee

Social  networking should earn  degree.

L     G    D   N     E


----------



## Sunny

Let's get Dad new earplugs.

S T D W S


----------



## Kaila

Send to doctor with stitches!

D O R H S


----------



## Tish

Dorothy's other room has socks.

S R M S S


----------



## Gemma

Spreading rumors must stop soon.

G S T P N


----------



## StarSong

Grownups sometimes try playing netball.

S S Y G L


----------



## Sparky

Sloshed sleepwalking yodelers get lost 

D G S T T


----------



## Kaila

Did Gorilla sleep till tomorrow?

D A P L W


----------



## tinytn

*Driving a Pontiac, looks weird

G A C S D *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Green antique car stalled daily.

N E R D Y*


----------



## Tish

Not everyone reads diaries yearly.

T E S S Y


----------



## Sassycakes

T E S S Y

Tom even said Sue Yawns

M N D E S


----------



## Granny B.

Many nervous donkeys exude slobber

Y S S E R


----------



## Raven

Y S S E R

Yesterday Sam's sister entered racing.

Y S R D G


----------



## JustBonee

You shouldn't  really drive guzzling.

U    T    Y    E    G


----------



## Kaila

Under the yard, earthworms graze.

R E D S E


----------



## StarSong

Nicely done @Kaila, I was stuck for a good reply on that one. 

Red erasers don't seem effective. 

D S T M E


----------



## Sparky

Dolphin soup tastes more eelish 

N P S E H


----------



## Sunny

Ned politely salutes entering headquarters.

D Y S G S


----------



## Tish

Do you sing great songs?

O U G T S


----------



## Kaila

On upstairs garden trellis step....

N S N S P


----------



## StarSong

"Never Say Never," she proclaimed.

R Y R E D


----------



## Sunny

Run your race energetically, Doris.

N R E Y S


----------



## StarSong

Nine restless elephants yawned simultaneously.  

E S S D Y


----------



## Granny B.

Eleven snails steadfastly denied yawning.

N S Y D G


----------



## StarSong

Nobody said you didn't graduate... 

Y D U T E


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling donkeys use thicker earmuffs 

G S E R S


----------



## Tish

Goats singing earsplitting rave songs

S G G E S


----------



## Patch

Several girls giggling exasperated Sam.

L S G D M


----------



## Sassycakes

L S G D M

Let Sue get  drunk, Mike 

T E T K E


----------



## Patch

Twila evaded the kidnappers efforts.
A D E S S


----------



## Owlivia

Accurately describe each scary symptom.

Y E H Y M


----------



## StarSong

Yaks' eyes have yellow markings.

S S E W S


----------



## Sunny

Slithering snakes elicit wailing screams.

G S T G S


----------



## Kaila

Guess street timing GO signal.

S T G O L


----------



## Granny B.

Strange tentacles grasped our legs.

E S D R S


----------



## StarSong

Extra sprinkles decorated Rosie's sundae.  

A S D S E


----------



## tinytn

*A side dish salad, enjoyed..

A E H D D *


----------



## Kaila

Appreciated each hot dish delivered.

D H T H D


----------



## Patch

Do haunted toilets have doors?

O D S E S


----------



## Kaila

Old diary shares each secret. 

D Y S H T


----------



## Tish

Did you say Hot Taco?

D U Y T O


----------



## Owlivia

Diners Umbrellas Yield Tasty Offers

S S D Y S


----------



## Ken N Tx

She said do your stuff

K B C I O


----------



## Sunny

E D O R F

Even doddering old rascals flirt.

N G D S T


----------



## Patch

Newly grown daffodils smell terrific.

Y N S L C


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday's newspaper summarized longstanding conflicts.

S R D G S


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday's newest student left class.

S T T T S


----------



## Sparky

Sluggish tortoises tend to squeak 

H S D O K


----------



## Tish

Harry Said Don't Overcook Kangaroos.

Y D T K S


----------



## Sunny

You don't think kangaroos smell?

U T K S L


----------



## Kaila

Underneath the kangaroo, slithers lizard.

H E O S D


----------



## Owlivia

Harold ever observant, saves dustbunnies.

D R T S S


----------



## StarSong

Didn't Rod take some strawberries?  

T D E E S


----------



## Sunny

Tap dancers expect emergencies sometimes.

P S T S S


----------



## Sparky

Porcupine sandwiches taste sorta sharp  

E S E A P


----------



## tinytn

*Every senior eats a Pizza

Y R E A A *


----------



## Sunny

You realize Englishmen adore aardvarks?

U E N E S


----------



## StarSong

Upcoming event notes explain scheduling. 

G T S N G


----------



## Kaila

Going to snack near garden.

G O K R N


----------



## Tish

Garry observed keen ribbon neatness.

Y D N N S


----------



## Kaila

Your dog need not snore! 

R G D T E


----------



## Sassycakes

R G D T E

Really Great Dad's Try Everything


Y T S Y G


----------



## JustBonee

You told Sammy you gamble.


U   D   Y   U   E


----------



## Owlivia

Umbrage Depletes Your Usual Energy

E  S  R  L  Y


----------



## Sparky

Even Santa's reindeer like yodeling 

N S R E G


----------



## JustBonee

Never should Reggie eat  garlic.

R    D    E   T   C


----------



## Kaila

Rare detection elicited total concern. 

E N D L N


----------



## Patch

Each nerd deciphered linear numbers.

H D D R S


----------



## Kaila

His driver didn't right-turn signal.

S R T N L


----------



## Tish

Stop ruining the nature lane.

P G E E E


----------



## Sunny

Please get eight egret eggs.

E T T T S


----------



## Patch

Eat those tomatoes today, Sam!

T E S Y M


----------



## Sassycakes

T E S Y M 

Tell Ed's son you're Married

L S N E D


----------



## Pink Biz

*Let's saute noodles every day.

S E S Y Y*


----------



## Owlivia

Seven elves sorted yesterday's yarn.

N  S  D  S  N


----------



## Pink Biz

*Need some Danish sausage, Nancy?

D E H E Y*


----------



## StarSong

Did everyone have enough yams?  

D E E H S


----------



## Sunny

Do Equadorian eggplants have spots?

O N S E S


----------



## Kaila

One new sentence equals success.

E W E S S


----------



## StarSong

Educators with estimable skills succeed.  

S H E S D


----------



## JustBonee

Sue  helped Emma  serve dinner.   


E    D    A    E    R


----------



## Patch

Eight dogs ate every rabbit.

T S E Y T


----------



## Sparky

Talented snails earn yodeling trophies 

D S N G S


----------



## Kaila

Did snails _never go swimming?

D S R O G_


----------



## Patch

Dogs sometimes roll on grass.

S S L N S


----------



## Tish

Some silly little nincompoops Screamed

E Y E S D


----------



## StarSong

Experienced yachters evaded storm downpours.  

D S D M S


----------



## Sparky

Demented snails don't make sense 

D S T E E


----------



## Kaila

Dilapidated sentences test even educators.

D S T N S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Drunk spouses trick nosy salesmen.

K S K Y N


----------



## Sunny

Kangaroos seldom kiss your nose.

S M S R E


----------



## Tish

Summer mornings Sun Rise East

R S N E T


----------



## tinytn

*Reading some nice editorial tales..

G E E L S *


----------



## JustBonee

George  eats  everything Linda  serves.

E   S   G   A   S


----------



## StarSong

Edward's sisters got argumentative sometimes.  

S S T E S


----------



## Sunny

Some Swedes talk extra slowly.

E S K A Y


----------



## StarSong

Expected storms kept away yesterday.  

D S T Y Y


----------



## Granny B.

Drunk seniors trashed yellow yachts.

K S D W S


----------



## Sunny

Kids still drink with straws.

S L K H S


----------



## Tish

Silly little Koalas haven't slept

Y E S T T


----------



## Kaila

Youthful elephant stepped too tame.

L T D O E


----------



## Sassycakes

L T D O E

Let teens do odd exercises 


T S O D S


----------



## Granny B.

Teens studying often do succeed.

S G N O D


----------



## Kaila

Snow got near open door.

W T R N R


----------



## Patch

Winter trials required naked running.

R S D D G


----------



## flowerchild

Read story dog, dog go

D Y G G O


----------



## StarSong

Do you grate green onions?  

O U E N S


----------



## JustBonee

Oliver  used everything not scanned.  

R     D   G    T    D


----------



## Sassycakes

R D G T D  

Readers Digest gets Tom Disturbed  


S T S M D


----------



## Sparky

Snails tried slow motion dancing 

S D W N G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Some dogs will never growl.

E S L R L*


----------



## Sunny

Skip


----------



## Patch

Each student learned Renaissance Latin.

H T D E N


----------



## Tish

Hidden Turtles Dance every night

N S E Y T


----------



## StarSong

Nellie signed everyone's yearbook today.  

E D S K Y


----------



## Sunny

Each dancer seemingly keeps young.

H R Y S G


----------



## StarSong

Heavy rains yield substantial greenery.

Y S D L Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Your son doesn't like youngsters.

R N T E S*


----------



## Sunny

Ripe, nourishing tomatoes exist somewhere.

E G S T E


----------



## Granny B.

Epic growling scared the elves.

C G D E S


----------



## Sparky

Cheap goldfish don't even swim

P H T N M


----------



## Owlivia

Persistent headhunters teach new management.

T S H W T


----------



## Patch

Twilight sunshine harbors wonderful thoughts.

T E S L S


----------



## Kaila

Telepathic entertainer scared living students.

C R D G S


----------



## Tish

Craig Removes Dangerous Guarding Swans

G S S G S


----------



## Sunny

Gee, spiky stilettos generate screams!

E Y S E S


----------



## StarSong

Edwin yelled, "Stop eating!  Salmonella!!!" 

N D P G A


----------



## Sunny

Nixon demonstrated political grisliness, always.

N D L S S


----------



## Sparky

Narcoleptics dance like sedated snails 

S E E D S


----------



## Patch

Should exhaustive education determine success??

D E N E S


----------



## Tish

Does everyone need energy snacks

S E D Y S


----------



## Kaila

Shock each doctor you see! 



K H R U E


----------



## JustBonee

Keep  heavy  rags under engine.  

P    Y   S   R   E


----------



## Sparky

Pulped yam spread resembles earwax 

D M D S X


----------



## Kaila

Desired mixing dilutes Sounds Xylophones

D G S S S


----------



## tinytn

*Dogs get sea sick sometimes

S T A K S*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Susie timidly approached kitchen sink.

E Y D N K*


----------



## Kaila

Even you, didn't notice kites.

N U T E S


----------



## Tish

Never underestimate Tiny earwigs speed

R E Y S D


----------



## Sparky

Rabid elves yodel strange ditties

D S L E S


----------



## Tish

Daisy sings lovely ethereal songs

Y S Y L S


----------



## Patch

Yolanda sold your loose silver.

A D R E R


----------



## Sparky

Acrobatic dancing reindeer experience rheumatism 

C G R E M


----------



## Tish

Can't get real Energy monitors

T T L Y S


----------



## Patch

Try to limit your sodium.

Y O T R M


----------



## Kaila

Yellow, old trim required misting.

W D M D G


----------



## Sunny

Will Donald make dreadful gaffes?

L D E L S


----------



## Kaila

Locked doors even last summer.

D S N T R


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dangerous snakes need toxic radiation.

S S D C N*


----------



## Sunny

Slithering slugs daren't come near.

G S T E R


----------



## Sparky

Garden slugs taste extra rubbery

N S E A Y


----------



## Tish

Nasty snails eat anything yellow

Y S T G W


----------



## JustBonee

You shouldn't tell  George's wife.  


U   T   L   S   E


----------



## RubyK

Uncle Ted left surprises everywhere.

E D T S E


----------



## Pink Biz

*Every day tomato soup exists.

Y Y O P S*


----------



## Sunny

Yahoos yell out peculiar statements.

S L T R S


----------



## Patch

Sam loathed the rudeness shown.

M D E S N


----------



## StarSong

Mario detested eating spaghetti noodles.

O D G I S


----------



## Sparky

Old duos get identical socks 

D S T L S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Dude, stop telling lies soon.

E P G S N


----------



## Sassycakes

E P G S N

Every Person gets silly now.

Y N S Y W


----------



## Tish

You need some Yellow Willow

U D E W W


----------



## JustBonee

Use  Dave's  electronics with warning.  

E   S    S    H   G


----------



## Patch

Each sister should hatch geese.

H R D H E


----------



## Pink Biz

*Her red dress has elegance.

R D S S E*


----------



## Patch

Remembering dates seems so easy.

G S S O Y


----------



## Sunny

Green skunks spread odors; yuck!

N S D S K


----------



## Pink Biz

*Neighbors should destroy smelly kitchens.

S D Y Y S*


----------



## Kaila

Sudden decision yielded yesterday's surprises! 

N N D S S


----------



## Owlivia

Nathaniel never did sleep soundly.

L R D P Y


----------



## Sparky

Luckily Rachmaninoff didn't prefer yodeling

Y F T R G


----------



## Raven

Young Fred tried romancing Greta.

G D D G A


----------



## Pink Biz

*Growling dogs damaged Gloria's attic.

G S D S C*


----------



## Tish

Good Samaritans do some caring

D S O E G


----------



## Sunny

Dreadful singing overtook everyone's graciousness.

L G K S S


----------



## JustBonee

Lake group  kept  sailboat  safe.

E   P    T    T    E


----------



## Sparky

Egypt pigeons taste too Egyptian 

T S E O N


----------



## Sunny

Tried spooky elixir one night.

D Y R E T


----------



## Granny B.

Do you read every tabloid?

O U D Y D


----------



## Pink Biz

*Olivia usually doesn't yodel daily.

A Y T L Y*


----------



## Sunny

And you truly love yodeling.

D U Y E G


----------



## StarSong

Driving up, Yolanda encountered gridlock.  

G P A D K


----------



## Tish

Go partying and dance kinkily

O G D E Y


----------



## StarSong

Obstinate Greta declined eating yams.  

E A D G S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Eat at Denver's greasy spoons.

T T S Y S*


----------



## Sparky

There's two sheep yodeling somewhere  

S O P G E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Somebody open Parker's garage entrance

Y N S E E


----------



## Tish

Your not seeing evil elves?

R T G L S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Respond to Greg's love sonnet.

D O S E T*


----------



## Sunny

Do outrageous statements excite tempers?

O S S E S


----------



## StarSong

Our sweet sister educates seniors. 

R T R S S


----------



## Sparky

Racing tortoises run sorta slow  

G S N A W


----------



## Tish

Great Seals Never Attack Whales

T S R K S


----------



## Granny B.

Tiny sardines rarely kiss sharks.

Y S Y S S


----------



## Sunny

Your sister yodels so sweetly.

R R S O Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Remember respecting some others yearnings 


R G E R S


----------



## Pink Biz

*R G E S S

Raisins got enormous; stay small!

S T S Y L*


----------



## StarSong

Seeing Ted stumble, Yolanda laughed. 

G D E A D


----------



## Sparky

Ghosts dance eerily after dark 

S E Y R K


----------



## Sunny

Seems even Yolanda rarely kisses.

S N A Y S


----------



## Tish

Silly Natives Always Yodel songs

Y S S L S


----------



## Sassycakes

Y S S L S

You should study Latin Sarah

U D Y N H


----------



## Granny B.

Unicorns don't yawn near hamsters.

S T N R S


----------



## Owlivia

Saturn Trembles Near Riotous Spacejunk

N S R S K


----------



## JustBonee

Never  serve  really  strange kingfish.

  R     E     Y    E    H


----------



## Sunny

Riders exercised your elegant horses.

S D E T S


----------



## Pink Biz

*S D R T S

Some dogs rarely talk Spanish.

E S Y K H*


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric secret yodelers keep hiding 

C T S P G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Can the Shetland pony gargle?

N E D Y E*


----------



## Patch

Ned escaped doing your errands.

D D G R S


----------



## Tish

Don't do great regret, Sam.

T O T T M


----------



## StarSong

Take out the trash, Thomas

E T E H S


----------



## Sunny

Empty the effluvium holders, Star.

Y E M S R


----------



## JustBonee

You  entered  my  secret  room.

U   D    Y    T    M


----------



## Sparky

Unruly doppelgangers yodel too much 

Y S L O H


----------



## tinytn

*Yoohoo Sir, look over here!!

O R K R E*


----------



## Tish

Over Rated Kangaroo Race Ervin

R D O E N


----------



## Sunny

Ringo's drumming outraged entire neighborhood.

S G D E D


----------



## StarSong

Surprisingly, geese destroyed Evelyn's deck.  

Y E D S D


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling elves do sound demented 

G S O D D


----------



## Sunny

Geese still outclass Donald Duck

E L S D K


----------



## Sassycakes

E L S D K

Ethel loves sex dispises kissing

L S X S G


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Let’s say xylophones sound great …

S Y S D G


----------



## Tish

Send Yvonne some decent grub

D E E T B


----------



## Sunny

Don't eat eggs?  Too bad!

T T S O D


----------



## StarSong

Trash teams swept out debris.

H S T T S


----------



## Sparky

Humbug sandwiches taste too sweet 

G S E O T


----------



## Raven

Grate some eggs on toast.

E E S N T


----------



## Tish

Everyone eat some Nuttela toast

E T E A T


----------



## Pink Biz

*Endless talking excites a turkey.

S G S A Y*


----------



## Patch

Short giraffes seem awfully young.

T S M Y G


----------



## JustBonee

Try sailing Mike's  yacht,   Glen.

Y   G  S   T  N


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda's girdle started twanging now

S E D G W


----------



## Tish

Summer evenings don't go well

R S T O L


----------



## JustBonee

Ran  some  totals  on laptop.

N     E    S    N   P


----------



## StarSong

Neil explored several new pathways.

L D L W S


----------



## Sparky

Llamas don't like waterproof spinach 

S T E F H


----------



## Sunny

Sham teeth explode from heehawing.

M H E M G


----------



## Sylkkiss

Money helps every man's game

Y S Y S E


----------



## Chris P Bacon

You say you've seen everything!

U Y E N G


----------



## Tish

Under your energetic new gear

R R C W R


----------



## JustBonee

Robust  rabbit  could win race.

T    T    D    N    E


----------



## StarSong

Teenaged truants ditched necessary exams.  

D S D Y S


----------



## JustBonee

Driving  someplace  daily  yields  satisfaction.

G     E     Y    S    N


----------



## Sparky

Geriatric Egyptian yodelers sing nonsense

C N S G E


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Charlene never sang good enough

E R G D H


----------



## Tish

Engage Regimented Guard Duty Help.

E D D Y P


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Esther didn't dislike your pastries.

R T E R S


----------



## Raven

Ruth tries eating radish spears.

H S G H S


----------



## StarSong

Hospitably, Sharon gave her seat. 

Y N E R T


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda never eats roasted turtles.

A R S D S


----------



## Sparky

Artificial reindeer sausages don't sizzle 

L R S T E


----------



## Pink Biz

*Large rainbows should trigger ecstasy.

E S D R Y*


----------



## Tish

Every Student diligently read yesterday

Y T Y D Y


----------



## StarSong

You took your doughnuts yesterday! 

U K R S Y


----------



## Sparky

Undercooked kangaroo ravioli seems yuckish 

D O I S H


----------



## Sunny

Don't overdo, I should hope.

T O I D E


----------



## Tish

Totally Over It done enough.

Y R T E H


----------



## Sassycakes

Y R T E H

Yesterday Rob took Edith Hiking 

Y B K H G


----------



## Patch

Your baboon killed Henry's goat!!

R N K S T


----------



## Sunny

Rampaging nasty killers spread terror.

G Y S D R


----------



## StarSong

Get yourself some dessert, Rebecca.

T F E T A


----------



## Sparky

Tea for eighteen takes ages 

A R N S S


----------



## Patch

Angry rabbits never seem stressed.

Y S R M D


----------



## Kaila

Year subscription removes most doubt.

R N S T T


----------



## Tish

Rest, Never stop taking time.

T R P G E


----------



## Sunny

Tsarist Rasputin performed gruesome experiments.

T N D E S


----------



## Sparky

Tortoises never do excessive somersaulting  

S R O E G


----------



## Sunny

Spotted reptiles often elicit gasps.

D S N T S


----------



## JustBonee

Do  some  nightly  television   surfing.

O     E      Y      N      G


----------



## tinytn

*Olive enjoyed your new Guitar

 E D R W R *


----------



## Tish

Even dwarfs row with robust

N S W H T


----------



## JustBonee

Now show Willie heat treatment.

W   W    E   T    T


----------



## Sassycakes

W W E T T

We went eating to Teddy's


E T G O S


----------



## Sunny

Even turtles go out sometimes.

N S O T S


----------



## Patch

Never step on the spots!

R P N E S


----------



## StarSong

Resting pulse number explained symptoms.  

G E S D S


----------



## Sunny

Giant enchiladas stoke dire symptoms.

T S E E S


----------



## Sparky

Tough sailors even eat spinach

H S N T H


----------



## tinytn

Having some nice Tea , Hot!!

 G E E A T


----------



## Pepper

Gee Ellie Eat A Taco!

P W M A B


----------



## Patch

Plastic whatchamacallits may arrive broken.

C S Y E N


----------



## Tish

Cats sometimes yell energetic noises

S S L C S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Smelly skunks learned Celtic symbols.

Y S D C S*


----------



## Sunny

Your socks don't coordinate stylishly.

R S T E Y


----------



## StarSong

Reading scientific textbooks educates you.

G C S S U


----------



## Pink Biz

*Gold coins should shine up.

D S D E P*


----------



## Raven

Darn spiders do eat pepper.

N S O T R


----------



## Sparky

Naughty Santa often teases Rudolph 

Y A N S H


----------



## Sassycakes

Y A N S H

You and Ned seem Happy

U D D M Y


----------



## Patch

"Unmemorable" definitely describes my youth.

E Y S Y H


----------



## Tish

Eyeing Your Sweater you have

G R R U E


----------



## Sunny

Gendarmes recovered really unusual evidence.

S D Y L E


----------



## Pink Biz

*Some dinners yield leftovers easily.

E S D S Y*


----------



## StarSong

Eat some dessert - spoil yourself!

T E T L F


----------



## Sunny

Tessie eagerly tells little fibs.

E Y S E S


----------



## Sparky

Elves yodeled some Elvis songs 

S D E S S


----------



## Patch

Sheila doesn't ever seem selfish.

A T R M H


----------



## Tish

Arthur tried remembering math homework

R D G H K


----------



## JustBonee

Rufus  didn't  get  his kibble.

S   T   T   S    E


----------



## Sassycakes

S T T S E  

Sam took  the same exit

M K E E T


----------



## StarSong

Most kids enjoy eating treats.  

T S Y G S


----------



## Patch

Tom stole your grandparents' savings.

M E R S S


----------



## StarSong

Mischievous elves removed street signs.  

S S D T S


----------



## Sparky

Sham slug donuts taste snailish

M G S E H


----------



## Sunny

My green sweater electrifies hair.

Y N R S R


----------



## tinytn

*You never read Seniors rights?

U R D S S*


----------



## StarSong

Upper regions detest snow storms.

U S T W S


----------



## Tish

Understand sometimes Tom whistles songs.

D S M S S


----------



## Sunny

Don't say my shoes smell!

T Y Y S L


----------



## Pink Biz

*The yodeling yak slapped Laura.

E G K D A*


----------



## StarSong

Even graceful kangaroos dance awkwardly.

N L S E Y


----------



## Sylkkiss

Never let seals eat yogurt.
R T S T T


----------



## Sparky

Recycled trombones sound too trumpetish 

D S D O H


----------



## Pink Biz

*Did some dogs order hamburgers?

D E S R S*


----------



## Sunny

Dogs eat some ridiculous sandwiches.

S T E S S


----------



## Patch

Suddenly, the elastic straps snapped!

Y E C S D


----------



## Tish

Yaks enjoy cut sandwiches dear.

S Y T S R


----------



## Sparky

Santa yodels to sleepwalking reindeer 

A S O G R


----------



## Tish

Alfred silently overcomes great revenge.

D Y S T E


----------



## tinytn

*Did you see the Emblem?

D U E E M*


----------



## Sparky

Dracula usually enjoys eating macaroons 

A Y S G S


----------



## StarSong

After your sauna, get showered!  

R R A T D


----------



## Patch

Randy's rabbits are totally domesticated.

S S E Y D


----------



## Sunny

Silly stunts entertained your dog.

Y S D R G


----------



## Patch

Yancy sure does regret going.

Y E S T G


----------



## tinytn

*Your ears seem to glow

R S M O W*


----------



## Patch

Rebecca served "Meals On Wheels".

A D S N S


----------



## Sunny

Albert's dreadful snoring never stops!

S L G R S


----------



## Tish

Silly Loud girls raising Satan

Y D S G S


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers don't sing great songs 

S T G T S


----------



## Patch

Susan thought Grandpa taught science.

N T A T E


----------



## Sunny

Never try acrobats too energetically.

R Y S O Y


----------



## Patch

Regal yellow sunflowers out yonder.

L W S T R


----------



## tinytn

*Look when stars turn reddish !

K N S N H *


----------



## JustBonee

Keep  new  shoes  near  hallway.

P     W    S    R    Y


----------



## Tish

Party waiters so rarely yodel.

Y S O Y L


----------



## Sunny

Yodeling servers outrage yodel lovers.

G S E L S


----------



## StarSong

Giraffes seldom eat low shrubs.  

S M T W S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Should my toad wear shorts?

D Y D R S*


----------



## JustBonee

Do  you   deliver  regular  shipments ?

O    U    R    R   S


----------



## Sunny

Our uncle recently received some.

R E Y D E


----------



## Sparky

Rough edgy yodelers drink ethanol

H Y S K L


----------



## tinytn

Have your shoes shined Lucy

E R S D Y


----------



## Tish

Early risers sing daily yodels

Y S G Y S


----------



## StarSong

You should grab your slicker. 

U D B R R


----------



## Patch

Users debate benefits requiring repayment.

S E S G T


----------



## JustBonee

Save  everything   Sue   gives  today.

E    G     E     S    Y


----------



## Sparky

Enormous gophers eat syrup yogurt 

S S T P T


----------



## tinytn

*Sally's sister tasted Peppered Tea

S R D D A*


----------



## Tish

Sometimes Rose does deliver answers

S E S R S


----------



## Chris P Bacon

So, everyone sounds really silly!

O E S Y Y


----------



## Sunny

Our Englishman, Sparky, yodels yearly.

R N Y S Y


----------



## Sparky

Right now, yodeling seems yabbadabbadoo 

T W G S O


----------



## Tish

Today we go singing opera.

Y E O G A


----------



## Patch

Yellowfins eat organic green algae.

S T C N E


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Stop that Cynthia, Nathan’s eating!

P T A S G


----------



## StarSong

Purple tresses adorn some girls.

E S N E S


----------



## JustBonee

Every  Saturday  Ned eats  sushi.

Y   Y   D   S   I


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Yes, you did see inside?

S U D E E


----------



## Patch

Sam uncovered damaging exculpatory evidence.

M D G Y E


----------



## Tish

Money doesn't get you everything.

Y T T U G


----------



## JustBonee

Your turtle  tried unsuccessful  getaway.

  R   E   D    L    Y


----------



## StarSong

Resting elephants declined lunch yesterday.  

G S D H Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Greek singers don't hate yodelers.

K S T E S*


----------



## StarSong

Kites soar toward ethereal stratospheres.  

S R D L S


----------



## Sparky

Some ravens don't like spinach 

E S T E H


----------



## Pink Biz

*Enter Switzerland to eat halibut.

R D O T T*


----------



## JustBonee

Robin  didn't  oppose  table  tennis.

N   T   E   E   S


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Newton tried everything except spinach.

N D G T H


----------



## Tish

No dear, get that hat

O R T T T


----------



## JustBonee

Oh  Roberta,   talk to them.

H   A   K   O    M


----------



## Tish

Happy ants keep on moving

Y S P N G


----------



## Raven

Young spiders play no games.

G S Y O S


----------



## StarSong

Globbed sweetened yogurt over strawberries.

D D T R S


----------



## Tish

Don't drink the Rye sugarless

T K E E S


----------



## Pink Biz

*The kitten eats egg sandwiches.

E N S G S*


----------



## Kaila

Evening nightfall sent ghostly sign.

G L T Y N


----------



## StarSong

Green lentils taste yummy, no?  

N S E Y O


----------



## Pink Biz

*Navy sailors enjoy yodeling overseas.

Y S Y G S*


----------



## Paco Dennis

You save your green stamps.

S N R G U


----------



## Pink Biz

*^^^ 
U E R N S

Under every redwood nothing survives.

R Y D G S*


----------



## Sparky

Responsible yodelers don't get sloshed

E S T T D


----------



## Tish

Eels swim tangled to depth

S M D O H


----------



## Raven

Sarah might dance on hardwood.

H T E N D


----------



## Sparky

Hairy thick eyebrows need detangling 

Y K S D G


----------



## Tish

Yodelling Kangaroos Skip Dressing Gowns

G S P G S


----------



## JustBonee

Give  several people  great savings.

E    L   E    T     S


----------



## Sparky

Elves like eating toadstool sandwiches 

S E G L S


----------



## tinytn

Someone entered Jill's little shop

E D S E P


----------



## Tish

Elders don't save enough pennies.

S T E H S


----------



## Patch

Sam tried eating horseradish sandwiches.

M D G H S


----------



## StarSong

Motherhood demands greatly honed sensitivity.  

D S Y D Y


----------



## Raven

Don't spend your days yodeling.

T D R S G


----------



## Sparky

Tequila drinking rabbits seem groggy

A G S M Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Any Good snacks made Yummy

Y D S E Y


----------



## tinytn

*Your daughters son enjoyed Yoga 

R S N D A*


----------



## Sylkkiss

Racing sealions never dare Aquaman

G  S R E N


----------



## Tish

Green slime runs East North

N E S T H


----------



## Pink Biz

*Nick enjoyed strumming the harp.

K D G E P*


----------



## Sunny

Kids don't get elegant puns.

S T T T S


----------



## Sparky

Sleepwalking tortoises travel too slow

G S L O W


----------



## Tish

Green slime lowers one wants

N E S E S


----------



## Sunny

Nine eggs seem excessive, somehow.

E S M E W


----------



## Sylkkiss

Eating slime makes everyone weak.

G E S E K


----------



## Sparky

Green extraterrestrials sometimes eat kelp 

N S S T P


----------



## StarSong

Nobody's stopped stashing toilet paper.  

S D G T R


----------



## tinytn

*Need someone super strong to preside ..

D E R G O E *


----------



## JustBonee

???  *Make a Sentence with  ** 5  ** letters,  with the letters  above - post # 4747*​


----------



## Sassycakes

D E R G O 

Did Edith regret going outside

D  H T G E


----------



## Tish

Don't harm the great Emu

T M E T U


----------



## Sunny

Talented musicians encourage tuning up.

D S E G P


----------



## Sparky

Dedicated sandwich enthusiasts grow pickles 

D H S W S


----------



## Tish

Don't have sour wine, Sally.

T E R E Y


----------



## StarSong

Three eager rabbits eyed yams.  

E R S D S


----------



## Sparky

Embittered reindeer started drinking schnapps 

D R D G S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Drunk  reindeer drive gaudy sleds

K R E Y S


----------



## Tish

Koalas resist eating your stuff

S T G R F


----------



## JustBonee

Start  the  game  room  fun.

T   E   E   M    N


----------



## Jackie23

Tonight every enemy makes news.

T Y Y S S


----------



## StarSong

The young yaks sampled spinach. 

E G S D H


----------



## Sparky

Energetic goats started dancing hoedowns 

C S D G S


----------



## Sunny

Cattle seldom dance gracefully, somehow.

E M E Y W


----------



## Sylkkiss

Emus make everyone yell, 'Whoa!'
S E  E L A


----------



## Jackie23

Snails eat every leaf available.

S T Y F E


----------



## Tish

Some Times You Feel Energetic

E S U L C


----------



## StarSong

Even shabby umbrellas lend cover.

N Y S D R


----------



## Sparky

Nuisance yodeling sheep don't rehearse 

E G P T E


----------



## Tish

Every Guy parties till evening

Y Y S L G


----------



## StarSong

Youthful yellow slugs love grasses

L W S E S


----------



## JustBonee

Let Waldo sing  every  song.

T   O   G   Y   G


----------



## Tish

Trolls on grass yodel great

S N S L T


----------



## Sparky

Some nonstop snails look tired 

E P S K D


----------



## StarSong

"Extra potatoes!" some kids demanded.  

A S E S D


----------



## Sunny

And Sicilians eat salami doughnuts.

D S T I S


----------



## Patch

Did specific teachers intimidate students?

D C S E S


----------



## Tish

Did Carol sing each song?

D L G H G


----------



## StarSong

Doris liked grooming hairy gorillas.  

S D G Y S


----------



## Sunny

Suicidal dingdongs guzzle yucca slurpees.

L S E A S


----------



## Patch

Let Sam eat asparagus spears.

T M T S S


----------



## StarSong

This morning's task: sweep sidewalk.  

S S K P K


----------



## Sparky

Some slick kangaroos play kazoos

E K S Y S


----------



## Tish

Even Kind Souls Yearn Supper

N D S N R


----------



## Sparky

Nervous dancing snails need reassurance 

S G S D E


----------



## Tish

Singing Geese sometimes dance everywhere

G E S E E


----------



## tinytn

George expected seeing exciting Events

E D G G S


----------



## Patch

Each dog got garbage scraps.

H G T E S


----------



## Sunny

Harry's Gryffindor teammates eclipsed Slytherin.

S R S D N


----------



## Sparky

Sloshed reindeer sometimes dance nude 

D R S E E


----------



## Sunny

"Drunk reindeer!"  Santa exclaimed explosively.

K R A D Y


----------



## StarSong

Keeping reindeer abstinent dismays you???


----------



## Tish

Gertrude really tested someone urgently

E Y D E Y


----------



## Sunny

Evidently you don't enjoy yodeling.

Y U T Y G


----------



## StarSong

You're upset that you're graying...

E T T E G


----------



## Sparky

Even Tutankhamun tried Egyptian gruel 

N N D N L


----------



## Sunny

New noble daughter's named Lilibet.

 W E S D T


----------



## Sassycakes

W E S T D

Wedding Entrees seem too Delicious

G S M O S


----------



## Jackie23

Great...someone munches on smores.

T E S N S


----------



## Tish

Tense Energy Sends No Signs

E Y S O S


----------



## Sparky

Eager yodeling slugs often squelch 

R G S N H


----------



## Tish

Rear gazing snails need help

R G S D P


----------



## Sunny

Rear gazing snails discover pursuers

R G S R S


----------



## tinytn

*Rodeo girls sing rodeo Songs

O S G O S *


----------



## StarSong

Oftentimes, studious girls outperform schoolboys.  

S S S M S


----------



## Sunny

Slithering snakes spur motion sickness.
G S R N S


----------



## Tish

Grown Snails Remain Non Sensual

N S N N L


----------



## Sparky

Nervous sleepwalkers need nonslip linoleum 

S S D P M


----------



## Patch

Sick sailors don't purchase meat.

K S T E T


----------



## Sassycakes

K S T E T

Karen stopped texting Ed today

N D G D Y


----------



## Patch

Noticing domesticized gorillas don't yawn.

G D S T N


----------



## Tish

Good Dads start the nagging

D S T EG


----------



## Pink Biz

*Do some toddlers eat goulash?

O E S T H*


----------



## Owlivia

Old Eggs Smell Too Horrible

D S L O E


----------



## Sunny

Do Swedes like overcooked eggplant?

O S E D T


----------



## Pink Biz

Overtired seniors experienced delusions today.

D S D S Y


----------



## tinytn

*Drank some diet soda yesterday ! 

K E T A Y*


----------



## Sunny

Kids enjoy tinsel all year.

S Y L L R


----------



## tinytn

Some youngsters looked like Robots

E S D E S


----------



## Patch

Each snooty debutante expected spaghetti.  

H Y E D I


----------



## Pink Biz

*Here's your exotic dinner, Isaac.

S R C R C*


----------



## Patch

Suspects... raging claustrophobics... robbed closets!!!

S G S D S


----------



## Tish

Some girls sing digital songs

E S G L S


----------



## Pink Biz

Eating shellfish gave Larry shingles.

G H E Y S


----------



## Patch

Gladys hated everything you said.

S D G U D


----------



## Sparky

Soggy damp gnus usually drip 

Y P S Y P


----------



## Patch

Young people solved your problem.

G E D R M


----------



## Tish

Germ eating derma radially multiply

M G A Y Y


----------



## Patch

Marauding gorillas ate your yogurt.

G S E R T


----------



## JustBonee

Got some early  rain today.

T    E     Y     N     Y


----------



## Sparky

Tedious enduring yodelers never yawn

S G S R N


----------



## Patch

Scholarly grandparents should read novels.

Y S D D S


----------



## JustBonee

You shouldn't   dish  dirt    secretly.

U   T     H    T    Y


----------



## Sunny

"Under the house!" they yelled.

R E E Y D


----------



## Tish

Ruth eyed everyone's youthful Diary.

H D S L Y


----------



## Sparky

Hysterical dizzy snakes like yodeling 

L Y S E G


----------



## Sassycakes

L Y S E G

Like Yolanda , Sue enjoys Gambling 

E A E S G


----------



## Tish

Elders are eating some greens

S E G E S


----------



## Kaila

Sending eastern graduates earned stipends.

G N S D S


----------



## Pink Biz

Growing Norwegian spinach demands stamina.

G N H S A


----------



## Kaila

Going Nowhere hasn't satisfied adults.

G E T D S


----------



## Patch

Gift Evelyn those droopy shorts.

T N E Y S


----------



## Tish

Ten nice elephants yodelled songs

N E S D S


----------



## Sparky

Nude Eskimos still defrost slowly 

E S L T Y


----------



## Sunny

Even some Latvians take years.

N E S E S


----------



## Pink Biz

Newborns enjoy seeing every sunrise.

S Y G Y E


----------



## Tish

Some young girls yodel equally

E G S L Y


----------



## Patch

Evil gangsters sure like you.

L S E E U


----------



## StarSong

Lorna sanitized elderly elves' underarms.

A D Y S S


----------



## Pink Biz

A daily yodel seems silly.

A Y L S Y


----------



## Tish

Another year lost silently yearning

R R T Y G


----------



## tinytn

*Roy Rogers took your gun.

Y S K R N*


----------



## JustBonee

*You shouldn't keep revolvers nearby.


U    T   P    S    Y   *


----------



## Sunny

Unless they prevent shooting you.

S Y T G U


----------



## StarSong

Sullen young teens grow up!  (Hallelujah!)  

N G S W P


----------



## Pink Biz

Never give strangers wife's passwords.

R E S S S


----------



## Sparky

Reindeer expect Santa's seasonal sausages 

R T S L S


----------



## Sunny

Reindeer take some liberties, Santa.

R E E S A


----------



## Patch

Remember Elizabeth escaped shouting, "Abracadabra!"  

R H D G A


----------



## Tish

Rhonda has dug ginger again

A S G R N


----------



## Sunny

And she gets rashes nevertheless.

D E S S S


----------



## Sparky

Demented elves sing stupid songs 

D S G D S


----------



## Pink Biz

Doing some good deeds soon.

G E D S N


----------



## Tish

Good Eggs don't smell nasty.

D S T L Y


----------



## Sunny

Dandelion stew tastes like yogurt.

N W S E T


----------



## StarSong

Newbie waitress set every table. 

E S T Y E


----------



## JustBonee

Earl   should  tell you  everything.   

L       D    L     U     G


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## Sparky

Llamas dance like unsteady giraffes 

S E E Y S


----------



## StarSong

Some Easter eggs' yolks spoiled.  

E R S S D


----------



## Tish

Element readings sometimes save Doctors

T S S E S


----------



## Sunny

The Seven Sisters educate splendidly.

E N S E Y


----------



## Patch

Each new singer entertains Yolanda.

H W R S A


----------



## Sunny

How walruses react startled Antonio.

W S T D O


----------



## Sassycakes

W S T D O

Will sees the Doctor often

L S E R N


----------



## Pink Biz

Let's start eating ravioli now.

S T G I W


----------



## StarSong

String tied gifts imply whimsy.  

G D S Y Y


----------



## Sylkkiss

Good dudes say, "Yes, Yoga!"

D S Y S A


----------



## Pink Biz

Did some yaks swallow anchovies?

D E S W S


----------



## tinytn

*does ed sell white suits?

S D L E S*


----------



## Tish

Saidy does love Every Sunday

Y S E Y Y


----------



## Patch

Yancy saw Edward's young yak.

Y W S G K


----------



## Sunny

Yukon women seldom go kayaking.

N N M O G


----------



## Sparky

Never no more octopus gravy 

R O E S Y


----------



## tinytn

*Remember old Elmer saying " yahoooo!!!?

R D R G O*


----------



## Sunny

Really dumb relatives go overboard.

Y B S O D


----------



## Tish

Yesterday Bill saw obese ducks

Y L W E S


----------



## Gemma

Yolonda left William escaping swamp. 

A T M G P


----------



## StarSong

After the meeting, management granted prizes. 

R E G T D S


----------



## Sparky

Back to 5 letters...

R E G T D

Restless emus go tap dancing

S S O P G


----------



## Pink Biz

Steve sang operatic parts gleefully.

e g c s y


----------



## Tish

Every Girl can say yes

Y L N Y S


----------



## StarSong

Your little niece yodeled soulfully.

R E E D Y


----------



## Sunny

Raucous, energetic elders danced yesterday.

S C S D Y


----------



## Tish

Special cats sometimes do yodel

L S S O L


----------



## Patch

Literature students suggested outlawing Latin.

E S D G N


----------



## tinytn

*Educated Students , Didn't get notified !

D S T T D *


----------



## Patch

Did Sheila taste Tom's donut?

D A E S T


----------



## Tish

Did Arthur eat some toast?

D R T E T


----------



## Pink Biz

_Did Robert tour eastern Tibet?

D T R N T_


----------



## Sunny

Did Thelma recently nuke tomatoes?

D A Y E S


----------



## Patch

Do arthritic yaks eat spinach?

O  C S T H


----------



## Sunny

Only Canadians shout, "Too hot!"

Y S T O T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yodeling seals tug octopus tentacles  

G S G S S


----------



## Patch

Grandma Sue's garbage smells stinky!

A S E S Y


----------



## Sunny

And she even says, "Yuck!"

D E N S K


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## Sparky

Demented Egyptians never stop kazooing 

D S R P G


----------



## Pink Biz

_Doctors should repair patients' gurneys.

S D R S S_


----------



## Sunny

Sylvia's dressmaker really sews swiftly.

S R Y S Y


----------



## Tish

Some Roo's yodelled songs yesterday

E S D S Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Everyone said don't say yes!

E D T Y S


----------



## Sunny

Egomaniacs don't take you seriously.

S T E U Y


----------



## StarSong

Sheets tangle exasperatingly under you.   

S E Y R U


----------



## JustBonee

Save   everything you   regularly  use.

E   G     U    Y    E


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric Germans use yogurt eyewash 

C S E T H


----------



## StarSong

Chipper seniors enjoy their health.

R S Y R H


----------



## Sunny

Really, should you read haiku?

Y D U D U


----------



## Tish

You don't understand deeds undone

U T D S E


----------



## StarSong

Using that door, Susan exited.  

G T R N D


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Grab that rhinoceros _now_, David!

B T S W D


----------



## StarSong

Be thankful - summer's winding down!

E L S G N


----------



## Sunny

Even languishing southerners go north.

N G S O H


----------



## Tish

No going South over hills

O G H R S


----------



## Sunny

Our giraffe has red spots.

R E S D S


----------



## Sparky

Reluctant evasive singers don't sing 

T E S T G


----------



## StarSong

Teaching elementary school takes grit!

G Y L S T


----------



## tinytn

*Get your legs stretched today!

T R S D Y*


----------



## Tish

Tom regretted selling Daisy's Yacht

M D G S T


----------



## Sunny

My dog got seen today.

Y G T N Y


----------



## Pink Biz

You gave Tony nougat yogurt!

U E Y T T


----------



## StarSong

Under elms, youthful trysts transpire.

R S L S E


----------



## Sunny

Russians seldom like Spanish entertainment.

S M E H T


----------



## Pink Biz

Smelly mushrooms endured hot temperatures.

Y S D T S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yawn sleepily during theater songs

N Y G R S


----------



## JustBonee

Name  your general radio singers.

E    R    L   O    S


----------



## Tish

Early risers like oatmeal soft

Y S E L T


----------



## Patch

Your sister Elizabeth looks troubled.

R R H S D


----------



## Sassycakes

Robert really hates Sunday Dinner

T Y S Y R


----------



## Granny B.

Tom's youngest sister yells rigorously.

S T R S Y


----------



## Sunny

She truly roused sleepers yesterday.

E Y D S Y


----------



## StarSong

Everyday your daughter surprises you.

Y R R S U


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling rabbits rarely sing underwater

G S Y G R


----------



## Tish

Greta sings, yodels great rhythm

A S S T M


----------



## Sunny

And she supplies tremendous music.

D E S S C


----------



## Tish

Disturbing echos singing secret  carols

G S G T S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Good surfers go to sea

D S O O A


----------



## Sassycakes

D S O O A

Don't stop offering Oscar Advice 

T P G R E


----------



## Patch

The platypus got really excited.

E S T Y D


----------



## Sunny

Every singer tries yodeling, dammit.

Y R S G T


----------



## JustBonee

You  really should  gift   tableware.

U    Y     D     T     E


----------



## StarSong

Usually Yolanda drives the Escalade.

Y A S E E


----------



## Sparky

Yetis always sing everything eerie

S S G G E


----------



## Sunny

Some Scotsmen gie gifties eagerly.

E N E S Y


----------



## Tish

Everybody needs equal streaming yodels

Y S L G S


----------



## StarSong

You shouldn't let Glenda sing!

U T T A G


----------



## Sunny

Under the tree appeared gifts

R E E D S


----------



## StarSong

Randy, eager elephants declined slumbering.  

Y R S D G


----------



## Sunny

Your running shoes draw gasps.

R G S W S


----------



## Sparky

Reduced giraffes sometimes wear stilts 

D S S R S


----------



## StarSong

Dragons spew scorching red sparks.

S W G D S


----------



## Pink Biz

Should Willy go dancing soon?

D Y O G N


----------



## Tish

Don't you offer giraffe's nuts?

T U R S S


----------



## Sunny

Toasting unripe radishes seldom succeeds.

G E S M S


----------



## Pink Biz

Gyrating endlessly seems manic somehow.

G Y S C W


----------



## Sparky

Gummy yodelers still can't whistle

Y S L T E


----------



## StarSong

Yolanda sure loved treating everyone. 

A E D G E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Allen eats deliciously good eggs.

N S Y D S


----------



## Tish

No singing, yodelling, dancing salsa!

O G G G A


----------



## Sunny

Occasionally, gruesome gangsters get away.

Y E S T Y


----------



## StarSong

Your elder sister traveled yesterday.  

R R R D Y


----------



## tinytn

Raking really rids dirty yard.

G Y S Y D


----------



## Sunny

Gee, you shouldn't yodel, darling.

E U T L G


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Everyone uses the local guide.

E S E L E


----------



## Tish

Ever so excited Larry exited.

R O D Y D


----------



## Sparky

Rachmaninoff often devised yodel ditties 

F N D L S


----------



## StarSong

French nationals despise language sloppiness.

H S E E S


----------



## Tish

He saw evil elves somewhere

E W L S E


----------



## Sunny

Even whales like swimming exercise.

N S E G E


----------



## Sparky

Noisy screeching Egyptians get earache 

Y G S T E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yolanda's great singing teases everyone 

S T G S E


----------



## Sunny

Still the giant sphinx endures.

L E T X S


----------



## Tish

Let everyone take X-Rays sometimes

T E E S S


----------



## StarSong

Try eating eggplant - so scrumptious! 

Y G T O S


----------



## JustBonee

You  gave the only  solution.


U    E    E   Y    N


----------



## Sparky

Undernourished eels eat yogurt now

D S T T W


----------



## Sunny

Do sharks tread the water?

O S D E R


----------



## Tish

Older son does  emergency resuscitation

R N S Y N


----------



## StarSong

Repetitive noises slap your nerves

E S P R S


----------



## Sunny

Even sardines prefer reasonable space.

N S R E E


----------



## Tish

Not sure, reading every entree.

T E G Y E


----------



## Patch

Troubled employees greeted you excitedly.

D S D U Y


----------



## Sunny

Do spaniels do unnecessary yapping?

O S O Y G


----------



## Sparky

Oiled sailors often yodel good

D S N L D


----------



## Tish

Don't send Niel little darts

T D L E S


----------



## Patch

Talking dogs left everyone speechless!

G S T E S


----------



## Sassycakes

G S T E S

George sends the Editor stories 

E S E R S


----------



## Sunny

Evidently, scarce entertainers reach stardom.

Y E S H M


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers eat shredded hot marmalade 

S T D T E


----------



## Pink Biz

Standing tall doesn't take energy.

G L T E Y


----------



## Tish

Girls lately Talk Endlessly Yapping

S Y K Y G


----------



## StarSong

Surprised you know your grammar

D U W R R


----------



## Sunny

Do uppity women require recognition?

O Y N E N


----------



## JustBonee

Over yonder,    Ned  entertains   Nancy.

R   R    D    S    Y


----------



## StarSong

Raging rain delayed some yodelers. 

G N D E S


----------



## Sparky

Grim Neptunians don't ever smile 

M S T R E


----------



## Tish

Might show the rest everything

T S E T G


----------



## Sassycakes

T S E T G

Terry saw Ed texting Grace

Y W D G E


----------



## Sunny

You will do great experiments.

U L O T S


----------



## Pink Biz

Ulster ladies often tell secrets.

R S N L S


----------



## Sunny

Recently, some Norwegians laughed somehow.

Y E S D W


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling eels sometimes don't wiggle 

G S S T E


----------



## JustBonee

Get  Sam some television  exposure.

T   M      E      N    E


----------



## Tish

Too many environmental natural emergencies

O Y L L S


----------



## GaylasHooman

Outside your living limits, silly!

E R G S Y


----------



## StarSong

Eating red grapes - so yummy! 

G D S O Y


----------



## Sparky

Godzilla doesn't sing or yodel

A T G R L


----------



## Sylkkiss

All tall girls run laps.

L L S N S


----------



## tinytn

Long legged snails need shoes.

G D S D S


----------



## Tish

Great dinner sis, don't sing.

T R S T G


----------



## GaylasHooman

Two resistors stood their ground

O S D R D


----------



## Sassycakes

O S D R D

Only Sam doesn't Respect Differences 


Y M T T S


----------



## Tish

You might think they're silly

U T K E Y


----------



## Sunny

Ukranians tried kosher eggs yesterday.

S D R S Y


----------



## StarSong

Sleeping dogs rarely start yapping.

G S Y T G


----------



## Sunny

Gertrude said your turtle gallops!

E D R E S


----------



## Sassycakes

E D R E S

Edith dreads reading Each story


H S G H Y


----------



## Sparky

Hungry Smurfs grill haddock yogurt

Y S L K T


----------



## Sassycakes

Y S L K T

You should leave kids toys

U D E S S


----------



## StarSong

Upper dentures enable smiling success.

R S E G S


----------



## GaylasHooman

Regularly smiling eases glum seasons.

Y G S M S


----------



## Sassycakes

Y G S M S

You'll Get some money Sunday

L T E Y Y


----------



## Tish

Later this evening you yodel

R S G U L


----------



## Sylkkiss

Remember, Sylkkiss gets up late

R S S P E


----------



## Sunny

Reading sonnets supplies poetic ecstasy.

G S S C Y


----------



## StarSong

Going solo sometimes calms you.  

G O S S U


----------



## Sparky

Goldfish often sing songs underwater 

H N G S R


----------



## Tish

He never gave some reason

E R E E N


----------



## JustBonee

Ever  read    every  entry  narrative?

R    D    Y    Y   E


----------



## Sunny

Romance drives your youthful energy.

E S R L Y


----------



## Sparky

Even sasquatches really like yodeling 

N S Y E G


----------



## Sassycakes

N S Y E G

Nurse saved your ear George

E D R R E


----------



## Tish

Ed drove right round East

D E T D T


----------



## GaylasHooman

Did everyone try dumping teabags?

D E Y G S


Sassycakes said:


> You'll Get some money Sunday


It's MONDAY, still waiting....


----------



## StarSong

Despite everyone yelling, Georgia slept.

E E G A T


----------



## Sparky

Egyptian elastic girdles are tight 

N C S E T


----------



## Sassycakes

N C S E T

Nancy can sing every tune


Y N G Y E


----------



## Tish

You now give your energy.

U W E R Y


----------



## GaylasHooman

Under water, endlessly rowing yonder.

R R Y G R


----------



## Sylkkiss

Really rub your good rhinos

Y B R D S


----------



## tinytn

*Your birds rarely do sing.

R S Y O G*


----------



## GaylasHooman

Recently started:  your own garden.

Y D R N N


----------



## JustBonee

You didn't really  need  nap.

U   T    Y    D    P


----------



## Sparky

Unusual tweeting yodelers drink paraffin 

L G S K N


----------



## Tish

Lonely girl seeks Knowledge now

Y L S E W


----------



## Sassycakes

Y L S E W

You learn something every week

U N G Y K


----------



## Sparky

Uncouth natterjack grabbed Yolanda's knickerbockers 

H K D S S


----------



## Sunny

Here, knighthood doesn't suggest superiority.

E D T T Y


----------



## Tish

Erin didn't take twelve yards

N T E E S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Never tease elephants eating straw.

R E S G W


----------



## Sparky

Rainproof eels still get wet 

F S L T T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Fred saw Larry teasing Terry

D W Y G Y


----------



## Patch

During worktime, you gobbled yogurt.

G E U D T


----------



## Tish

Good enough, Ursella did that.

D H A D T


----------



## Pink Biz

Don't harbor a dark thought.

T R A K T


----------



## Patch

Terroristic rabbits attacked kangaroos tonight.

C S D S T


----------



## Sparky

Cautious snails dance slow tonight  

S S E W T


----------



## StarSong

Succulent strawberries enjoyed with teacakes.  

T S D H S


----------



## Tish

Two Swans dared high sea's

O S D H S


----------



## Patch

Objectivity should determine his sentence.

Y D E S E


----------



## Sunny

Yelpers don't enjoy smutty entertainment.

S T Y Y T


----------



## Patch

She thought Yolanda yodeled terribly.

E T A D Y


----------



## Pink Biz

Eating toast at dawn yesterday.


G T T N Y


----------



## Sunny

Gertrude traveled to New York.

E D O W K


----------



## StarSong

Exercise drills overworked weak knees. 

E S D K S


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric swivelling dodos keep spinning

C G S P G


----------



## Patch

Can governments sue persnickety grandparents?

N S E Y S


----------



## StarSong

Nearby seagulls eyed your sandwich. 

Y S D R H


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## Sassycakes

Y S D R H

You seldom desire Riding Horses


----------



## Sunny

U M E G S

Until May, exteriors get slippery.

L Y S T Y


----------



## tinytn

Like your steak tenderized , Yolanda?

E R K D A


----------



## Tish

Eric ran kicking dirt around

C N G T D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Can Nancy go  to Disneyland ?

N Y O O D


----------



## Kaila

New York offered opportunities direct.

W K D S T


----------



## Patch

Which kindergarten did Sam teach?

H N D M H


----------



## Sunny

Heck, never dyed my hair!

K R D Y R


----------



## Sparky

Kardashians rarely do yodel recitals 

S Y O L S


----------



## Tish

Sally Yodelled only last Sunday

Y D Y T Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Y D Y T Y

You dusted your tables Yesterday

U D R S Y


----------



## StarSong

Urgent directive rehomed six yaks.

T E D X S


----------



## Sparky

Tipsy elves drink xylene soda

Y S K E A


----------



## Tish

Yodeling sheep kill ears anytime

G P L S E


----------



## Pink Biz

Go plant lilacs somewhere else.

O T S E E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Oscar told Sharon each episode.

R D N H E


----------



## Sassycakes

R D N H E

Ruth didn't notice Helen's earrings.

H T E S  S


----------



## Sparky

Hot toasted éclairs start squelching

T D S T G


----------



## Sunny

Tombs don't smell terribly good.

S T L Y D


----------



## Tish

Stay the long yard, Dorothy.

Y E G D Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Y E G D Y 

You even got drunk yesterday

U N T K Y


----------



## Sparky

Unsedated noisy Tyroleans keep yodeling 

D Y S P G


----------



## Tish

Do you suspect people generally?

O U T E Y


----------



## Patch

Own unicorns that eat yams.

N S T T S


----------



## Sunny

Never start talking too seriously.

R T G O Y


----------



## Sparky

Rowdy tortoises go out yodeling 

Y S O T G


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yard surf on trampled grass

D F N D S


----------



## Tish

Didn't find nothing Denis, sorry

T D G S Y


----------



## Kaila

Tired dogs go sleep yawning.

D S O P G


----------



## Gemma

Dish soap on plate, gone!

H P N E E


----------



## Sunny

Hortense's porcupine never eats eggplant.

S E R S T


----------



## StarSong

Sleeping elephants require spacious terrain.  

G S E S N


----------



## Sparky

Gourmet sheep eat spaghetti now

T P T I W


----------



## Tish

Tiny Pete tried inner wisdom

Y E D R M


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday's Evening Dinner Required Macaroni.

S G R D I


----------



## Sassycakes

S G R D I

Sally greeted Ron during interview

Y D N G W


----------



## Gemma

Your dear neighbor gained weight.

R R R D T


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Really, Reginald, raccoons don't talk!

Y D S T K


----------



## Sunny

Your daughter seems too kinky.

R R S O Y


----------



## Sparky

Rhythmic rattle snakes often yodel 

C E S N L


----------



## Tish

Celestial energy, some natural light.

L Y E L T


----------



## Kaila

Leaving Yard Except Later Tomorrow

G D T R W


----------



## Sunny

Greta detests the rising warmth.

A S E G H


----------



## Sparky

Agitated Smurf's ears get hot 

D S S T T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Drag Santa's sleigh to town

G S H O N


----------



## Tish

Great Shows have open numbers

T S E N S


----------



## Sunny

That scene elicits new surprises.

T E S W S


----------



## Sparky

Train enthusiasts still want steam 

N S L T M


----------



## Patch

Nuisance smokers lit the matches.

E S T E S


----------



## Sunny

Every Scot tries eating shortbread.

Y T S G D


----------



## Tish

Yesterday Tom served God divinely

Y M D D Y


----------



## JustBonee

You made  Dave  drive  yesterday.

U    E   E   E   Y


----------



## Sparky

Underwear enthusiasts even endorse Y-fronts 

R S N E S


----------



## Tish

Right said Neil, enough said.

T D L H D


----------



## Patch

Two days later he died.

O S R E D


----------



## Sunny

One seldom really enjoys dieting.

E M Y S G


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric mute yodeling sounds good 

C E G S D


----------



## Tish

Cats enjoy Goose stuffed duvets

S Y E D S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Sylvester yields even during summer

R S N G R


----------



## Sparky

Reluctant singing nomads go red  

T G S O D


----------



## Tish

Thank God Saturdays open Door

K D S N R


----------



## Sunny

Kids don't stop needing recreation.

S T P G N


----------



## Sparky

Seems Tutankhamun preferred growing nasturtiums 

S N D G S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Sorry, no dogs go sniffing

Y O S O G


----------



## Patch

Yolanda once sold Owen's goat.

A E D S T


----------



## Sunny

Also, Eduardo devoured sizzling tamales.

O O D G S


----------



## Sparky

Oodles of doodles got stolen

S F S T N


----------



## Sassycakes

S F S T N
Sue Found Son's Teacher Napping

E D S R G


----------



## Sylkkiss

Eve does sound really good

E S D Y D


----------



## Tish

Ears shut, daily yodelling disturbs.

S T Y G S


----------



## Sparky

Sloshed tortoises' yodels get slower 

D S S T R


----------



## Tish

Danny's sister suddenly turned right.

S R Y D T


----------



## Patch

Send Rover your dog treats.

D R R G S


----------



## Sunny

Don't run recklessly, getting sloshed.

T N Y G D


----------



## Sparky

Tutankhamun never yodeled good ditties  

N R D D S


----------



## Sylkkiss

No riding dragsters down sidewalk 

O G S N K


----------



## Sassycakes

O G S N K

One Graduate Students New Kia

 E E S W A


----------



## JustBonee

Eat  everything  served  with  appetizer.

T   G    D   H    R


----------



## Tish

Tom gave Doria his rose

M E A S E


----------



## JustBonee

My early arrival  surprised  everyone.


Y    Y   L   D    E


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda yodels like demented elves 

A S E D S


----------



## Tish

A Saturday evening does swing

A Y G S G


----------



## Sylkkiss

Angry  yodelers gag singing gospel

Y S G G L


----------



## JustBonee

You should give  Gary  lessons.

 U   D   E   Y   S


----------



## Sunny

Ugly dresses entice you, somehow.

Y S E U W


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling sleepwalkers encounter unusual weasels 

G S R L S


----------



## Tish

Girls sometimes resing Lyrical songs

S S G L S


----------



## Sunny

Slithering snakes generate loud screams

G S E D S


----------



## Tish

Garter Snakes Enjoy Dancing Songs

R S Y G S


----------



## Sparky

Real smelly yetis get scented 

L Y S T D


----------



## Sassycakes

L Y S T D

Loved your sister's tiny dog

D R S Y G


----------



## Tish

Don't raise someones yodeling girl

T E S G L


----------



## Sunny

Two elderly seniors giggled loudly

O Y S D Y


----------



## Sparky

Only yodelless snails don't yodel 

Y S S T L


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yodeling saturates Sparky's true life

G S S E E


----------



## Tish

Girls spreading salt every evening

S G T Y G


----------



## Sparky

Strong gorilla tightened Yolanda's girdle 

G A D S E


----------



## Tish

Gary Adored Daisy singing evenly.

Y D Y G Y


----------



## Patch

Yvonne, did you get yogurt?

E D U T T


----------



## JustBonee

Everyday  Dena    uses    the   table.

Y   A   S   E    E


----------



## Tish

Yaks are secretly enjoying Eggplants

S E Y G S


----------



## JustBonee

Serve everything you got shopping.

E     G       U     T     G


----------



## Tish

Each Girl utilised the gun

H L D E N


----------



## Patch

Hiram let Daniel eat noodles.

M T L T S


----------



## Sassycakes

M T L T S

Mary taught Latin to students

Y T N O S


----------



## Sunny

Yes, Thanksgiving nourishes our souls.

S G S R S


----------



## Patch

Sarah got some rotten squash!

H T E N H


----------



## Tish

How tunes escape non-hearing humans

W S E G S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Wise seagulls eat good seafood.

E S T D D


----------



## JustBonee

Even  Stacey told David's daughter.

N     Y     D      S     R


----------



## Gemma

Never yawn during sisters recital.

R N G S L


----------



## Patch

Returning nurses got some lunch.

G S T E H


----------



## Sassycakes

G S T E H

Get started talking English Harry.

T D G H Y


----------



## Tish

Teenage daughter gets happy yodelling

E R S Y G


----------



## Sunny

Eager, reckless sportsmen yell, "Geronimo!"

R S N L O


----------



## Pink Biz

Russian sailors never loved owls.

N S R D S


----------



## Patch

News sources rarely demand solutions.

S S Y D S


----------



## Sunny

Six sisters yodeled, delighting Sparky.

X S D G Y


----------



## Sparky

Xylophoning Swiss don't get yodelitis 

G S T T S


----------



## RubyK

G S T T S

Gus served tater tots Sunday.

S D R S Y


----------



## Tish

Sparky does really sing Yodels

Y S Y G S


----------



## JustBonee

You sing your  great  song.  


U     G        R     T     G


----------



## Pink Biz

Until Gary returns, Tom grieves.

L Y S M S


----------



## JustBonee

Leaving your surroundings  makes sense.

G    R   S    S     E


----------



## Sparky

Giant rhubarb seems so excessive 

T B S O E


----------



## Tish

The Boy sits on Elephants.

E Y S N S


----------



## Sunny

Even your sister never stares.

N R R R S


----------



## Tish

Nana Ruth Rejected running stores.

A H D G S


----------



## Sylkkiss

A  helmet doesn't get soft

A T T T T


----------



## Gemma

Are they trying to tagalong?

E Y G O G


----------



## StarSong

Enjoying your grandmother's onion gravy???

G R S N Y


----------



## Tish

Gary Rogers sang New York

Y S G W K


----------



## StarSong

You should go with Kathryn. 

U D O H N


----------



## JustBonee

Unadventurous  David often hid nothing.

S    D    N   D    G


----------



## Patch

Sam does not dig graves.

M S T G S


----------



## Sassycakes

My sister tried going swimming 

Y R D G G


----------



## Sunny

Yodeling really does get grandiose.

G Y S T E


----------



## Sparky

Ghost yodelers sound too eerie

T S D O E


----------



## Sunny

Thelma still detests ostrich eggs.

A L S H S


----------



## Tish

Ally like singing high songs

Y E G H S


----------



## StarSong

Yeesh - eggs: green, ham, Suess?

H S N M S


----------



## Sunny

His stories now make sense.

S S W E E


----------



## Sparky

Snooty sheep wear ermine earmuffs 

Y P R E S


----------



## Tish

Yodelling Pete repeated every song.

G E D Y G


----------



## Sparky

Goblins eat damp yam gruel 

S T P M L


----------



## Sunny

Still, they perform mischief laughingly.

L Y M F Y


----------



## Tish

Laughing youths must first yodel

G S T T L


----------



## StarSong

Gleeful songsters trill tuneful lyrics.

L S L L S


----------



## Patch

Lora stole little Linda's seat.

A E E S T


----------



## StarSong

After eating, everyone started talking.

R G E D G


----------



## Sunny

Rita got exhausted doing gymnastics.

A T D G S


----------



## StarSong

Aren't the directions' guidance sufficient?  

T E S E T


----------



## Tish

Tell Elly Sandra eats tuna

L Y A S A


----------



## Sunny

Large yaks always smell awful.

E S S L L


----------



## Sparky

Electric shocked snails look liverish 

C D S K H


----------



## Sassycakes

C D S K H

Carlo didn't search Kim's House

O T H S E


----------



## Tish

Over there her son enthused

R E R N D


----------



## Patch

Runaway egos render narcissistic demeanors.  

Y S R C S


----------



## JustBonee

You should really carry security.

U     D    Y    Y    Y


----------



## StarSong

Ursula disturbed your yellow yaks.

A D R W S


----------



## Sunny

And Dmitri really was snarky.

D I Y S Y


----------



## Sparky

Disco infused yodelers still yodel 

O D S L L


----------



## JustBonee

Often,  David sings  long lyrics.

N    D      S      G     S


----------



## Tish

Ned, don't stop going south

D T P G H


----------



## Sparky

Deluded tartan pagans grow haggis 

D N S W S


----------



## Tish

Do not swallow water salted

O T W R D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Old times we recall daily

D S E L Y


----------



## Sparky

Delicate snails eat lemon yogurt 

E S T N T


----------



## Pinky

Everyone Sees The Nude Tourist

E S E E T


----------



## Sassycakes

E S E E T

Every Sunday Ed Eats Turkey 


Y Y D S Y


----------



## Sunny

Your yak doesn't see you.

R K T E U


----------



## Sylkkiss

Red kangaroos trampled Ed's ute.

D S D S E


----------



## Tish

Did Sally do some Exercise?

D Y O E E


----------



## JustBonee

Do you order extra eclairs?

O   U   R   A   S


----------



## Sunny

Once, undertakers really acted snobby.

E S Y D Y


----------



## Sparky

Eerie silent yodelers don't yodel

E T S T L


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone tickled sally to laugh.

E D Y O H*


----------



## Tish

Edith does yodel over here.

H S L R E


----------



## StarSong

Hal sure likes raw edamame.  

L E S W E


----------



## Sparky

Lukewarm elves still wear earmuffs 

M S L R S


----------



## Tish

My sister liked roller Skating.

Y R D R G


----------



## Sassycakes

Y R D R G

You really deserve respect George

U Y E T E


----------



## Pink Biz

Uncle Yul eats turtle eggs.

E L S E S


----------



## Sunny

Elsie likes scrambled eggs sometimes.

E S D S S


----------



## Pink Biz

Easter Sunday dresses should sparkle.

R Y S D E


----------



## Sparky

Rubbish yodelers started drinking eggnog 

H S D G G


----------



## Sunny

Her stupendous diamond got glances.

E S D T S


----------



## Tish

Easy sunny day, this Sunday

Y Y Y S Y


----------



## JustBonee

You yelled your  speech  yesterday.

U   D   R   H   Y


----------



## Sylkkiss

Ute drivers race home yelling

E S E E G


----------



## Sparky

Ethiopian sheep eat everything green

N P T G N


----------



## Tish

No party time granted Neil

O Y E D L


----------



## Patch

Once you enter, don't leave!

E U R T E


----------



## Sunny

Even Ubers rarely tolerate eating

N S Y E G


----------



## Sparky

Nuisance sleepwalking yodelers emit gas

E G S T S


----------



## Gemma

Ever Go South To Sarasota?

R O H O A


----------



## Tish

Roll of honour old amendments

L F R D S


----------



## Patch

Loyal friends rarely divulge secrets.  

L S Y E S


----------



## Pink Biz

Let's seal your envelopes shut.

S L R S T


----------



## JustBonee

Several  loose  reindeer  scared  Tammy.

L    E     R      D     Y


----------



## Sylkkiss

Let Ed rake Dad's yard

T D E S D


----------



## Tish

Tired Drowsy Energy Sucked Down

D Y Y D N


----------



## JustBonee

Did your young daughter  notice?

D    R    G    R     E


----------



## Patch

Do redheads get really excited??

O S T Y D


----------



## JustBonee

Occasionally,  Sue takes your  dog. 


Y     E   S    R    G


----------



## Tish

Yesterday Eve sewed red garments

Y E D D S


----------



## JustBonee

Yuri    eats    daily    dessert    scones.  

I   S    Y    T    S


----------



## Repondering

*I stole your top secret 

I E R P T *


----------



## Sparky

Impish Egyptians removed pharaohs teeth 

H S D S H


----------



## tinytn

*Hidden signs don't show hints.

N S T W S*


----------



## Tish

Never stop time with sugar

R P E H R


----------



## Sunny

Repeated prohibitions eventually herald resentment.

D S Y D T


----------



## JustBonee

Dave stayed yesterday,   didn't today.

E     D     Y     T    Y


----------



## Sparky

Enthusiastic deluded yetis tried yodeling

C D S D G


----------



## Tish

Can delightful singing damage glass?

N L G E S


----------



## Sunny

No little guys eat salads.

O E S T S


----------



## Sparky

Overcooked eel stew tastes snakish 

D L W S H


----------



## Tish

Dana Likes washing sheets hard

A S G S D


----------



## Patch

Acting strange, Gladys suddenly died.

G E S Y D


----------



## Sunny

Grandma eventually serves yuletide donuts.

A Y S E S


----------



## Sparky

All yodeling snowmen eventually shrink 

L G N Y K


----------



## Tish

Ladies go north, Yaks kick.

S O H S K


----------



## Patch

Sam observed his stolen knapsack.

M D S N K


----------



## Sunny

My dog suddenly needs kisses!

Y G Y S S


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling goats yodel strange sounds 

G S L E S


----------



## Tish

Great songs leave everyone satisfied

T S E E D


----------



## Patch

Two senior elephants eventually died.

O R S Y D


----------



## JustBonee

Often,  Robert sets your  database.

N    T    S   R   E


----------



## Sunny

Never trust someone riding elephants

R T E G S


----------



## Pink Biz

Retired teacher entertained gentlemen suitors.

D R D N S


----------



## Sparky

Dazzling razzamatazz dancers need sleep 

G Z S D P


----------



## Tish

Guilty Zebras spend days praying.

Y S D S G


----------



## JustBonee

You   should   do    seasonal   gardening.   


U     D       O     L     G


----------



## Pink Biz

Until dawn, observe legal gambling.

L N E L G


----------



## Sunny

Last night, everyone loved George.

T T E D E


----------



## Sassycakes

T T E D E

Try taking extra Dairy Ed

Y G A Y D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yodel good and yodel daily.   ( As Sparky would say)

L D D L Y


----------



## Tish

Lately, Don did little yardwork

Y N D E K


----------



## Patch

You never did eat kale.

U R D T E


----------



## JustBonee

Understand,   Robert didn't tell _everyone!    .._

D     T      T     L     E


----------



## Sunny

Did Tina tell Lilian everything?

D A L N G


----------



## Repondering

David advised Lillian, never gossip.....

D D N R P


----------



## Tish

Don't do nothing, repeat pattern.

T O G T N


----------



## Pink Biz

The old geezer took Nembutal.

E D R K L


----------



## JustBonee

Ed  didn't   really   keep    lions.

D    T     Y     P     S


----------



## Patch

Don't trip your pal's sister.

T P R S R


----------



## Tish

Today Pete read super racey

Y E D R Y


----------



## Patch

You evidently don't read Yiddish.

U Y T D H


----------



## Repondering

Under yonder tent dwells Hermione.

R R T S E


----------



## Sunny

Rousing rioters, the serpent escaped!  

G S E T D


----------



## tinytn

*Get some exercise! try dieting !

T  E E Y G *


----------



## Tish

To Everyone Everywhere You're Great!

O E E E T


----------



## Sunny

Our English entertainers excelled today

R H S D Y


----------



## Patch

"Religious heretic" sure describes Yvonne.  

S C E S E


----------



## JustBonee

Science  can  entertain  some  experts.

E       N      N      E      S


----------



## Sunny

Eleven Norwegians near Everest summit

N S R T T


----------



## Tish

Nevile started ringing the toll

E D G E L


----------



## Repondering

*Evacuate!  Dangerous germs escaping laboratories!  

E S S G S *


----------



## Sassycakes

Every song seems great Sam

Y G S T M


----------



## Sunny

Your grandma should try moderation.

 R A D Y N


----------



## Pink Biz

Reasonable Aunt Dorothy yodeled nightly.

E T Y D Y


----------



## Tish

Every time you drive yodeling.

Y E U E G


----------



## Patch

Yolanda escaped using Edith's gun.

A D G S N


----------



## Sunny

And Dagwood got shot, naturally

D D T T Y


----------



## Tish

Dotty, don't try teaching Yodelling.

Y T Y G G


----------



## JustBonee

Your  talk  yesterday  gained  ground.   

R     K     Y    D     D


----------



## Sunny

Rudolph keeps yodeling dramatically, dammit.

H S G Y T


----------



## Sassycakes

Henry seldom gives you trouble

Y M S U E


----------



## Tish

You must sign user exit

U T N R T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Ute trucks need right tires

E S D T S


----------



## Jackie23

Exit south down the street

T H N E T


----------



## Sassycakes

T H N E T

Ted hates needing extra time

D S G A E


----------



## Sunny

Don't start giggling at eccentricities

T T G T S


----------



## Tish

Todays Temperature Gage turns south

S E E S H


----------



## Patch

Short Englishmen enjoy short houses.

T N Y T S


----------



## Jackie23

The night yields the stars.

E T S E S


----------



## JustBonee

Everything they said eventually  surfaced.

G         Y        D         Y       D


----------



## Sunny

Gosh, you despise yellow dresses?

H U E W S


----------



## Sparky

Hungarian ukulele enthusiasts warble songs 

N E S E S


----------



## Tish

Never estimate someone's early songs

R E S Y S


----------



## Sunny

Recently, European singers yodeled, Sparky.

Y N S D Y


----------



## Sassycakes

You never saw Dave's Yacht 

U R W S T


----------



## Sparky

Unusual reindeer wear Santa toupées

L R R A S


----------



## Patch

Lithe rabbits run at sunset.

E S N T T


----------



## JustBonee

Everyone  sang new  tunes  tonight.  

E       G      W      S      T


----------



## Tish

Even goats want some tea

N S T E A


----------



## Patch

Never should tease elderly aardvarks.  

R D E Y S


----------



## Sunny

Really, don't even yell, "Surprise!"

Y T N L E


----------



## Sunny




----------



## Tish

You Take notice Lady Ellen

U E E Y N


----------



## Jackie23

Usually every evergreen yields nest.

Y Y N S T


----------



## Repondering

Yesterday's yoga needed some transcendentalism.

S A D E M


----------



## tinytn

*Sadly a Democrat extradited Monday

Y A T D Y *


----------



## Sunny

"Yikes!"  all the Democrats yelled

S L E S D


----------



## Sparky

Saline Lithuanians eat salted donuts 

E S T D S


----------



## Tish

Ester sings two duet songs

R S O T S


----------



## Pink Biz

Ribeye steak or t-bone steak?

E K R E K


----------



## Sunny

Ernie's kangaroo rarely exhibits knowledge

S O Y S E


----------



## Jackie23

Seems our yields simply evaporated.

S R S Y D


----------



## Pink Biz

Squashed raspberries stained your dress.

D S D R S


----------



## Tish

Drive South, drive right son.

E H E T N


----------



## Sunny

Eddie's hornplaying enrages the neighbors

S G S E S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Sparky gets savvy every Sunday

Y S Y Y Y


----------



## Sparky

Yeti sleepwalkers yodel yawning yodels 

I S L G S


----------



## Tish

Ice-creams sure look good, Sally.

S E K D Y


----------



## Sunny

Some Englishmen know dreadful yodels.

E N W L S


----------



## Jackie23

Every new war lacks support.

Y W R S T


----------



## Patch

Young workers required special treatment.

G S D L T


----------



## JustBonee

Get some daily  leisure  time.   

T      E       Y      E     E


----------



## Sparky

Tutankhamun enjoyed yodeling Egyptian elegies 

N D G N S


----------



## Sunny

Norwegians dread going near Syria

S D G R A


----------



## Patch

So, did Gavin replace Anna?

O D N E A


----------



## Tish

Owen does not easily answer

N S T Y R


----------



## Patch

Nurses should test your reflexes.

S D T R S


----------



## Tish

Sadly Doctors Try Reading Script

Y S Y G T


----------



## Sunny

Your Swiss yodeling gets tiresome

R S G S E


----------



## JustBonee

Really should give some encouragement.

Y    D     E    E    T


----------



## Patch

Your dog enjoys eating turnips.

R G S G S


----------



## Pink Biz

Real German sausages got seared.

L N S T D


----------



## Patch

Lies never seem to die.

S R M O E


----------



## Sunny

Sasha's Russian manners overwhelmed everyone

S N S D E


----------



## Sparky

Sunbathing Norwegian snowmen dissolve easily 

G N N E Y


----------



## Tish

Granny Needed New Egg Yolks

Y D W G S


----------



## Sunny

Your daughter won't go swimming

R R T O G


----------



## Patch

Rabid Rottweilers turned on Grandpa.

D S D N A


----------



## JustBonee

Don't  save  daily newspaper articles.  

T     E     Y     R     S


----------



## Sunny

Two enormous yetis reached Seattle

O S S D E


----------



## Tish

Oscar sings songs deep enough

R S S P H


----------



## Patch

Reacting suddenly sometimes perpetuates harassment.

G Y S S T


----------



## Sunny

Get your snow shovel today

T R W L Y


----------



## Sparky

Tubby reindeer walk like yetis 

Y R K E S


----------



## JustBonee

You really keep everyone   smiling.  


U    Y     P    E      G


----------



## Sunny

Under your petticoat, Ernestine, gosh!

R R T E H


----------



## Patch

Remember Randy took Elizabeth hiking.

R Y K H G


----------



## Sunny

Russia, your Kremlin hovers grimly

A R N S Y


----------



## JustBonee

Another robin nest  saved  yesterday.

R       N       T     D     Y


----------



## Patch

Remember naughty toddlers do yell.

R Y S O L


----------



## Sparky

Restless yodelers sleep on linoleum 

S S P N M


----------



## Sassycakes

Sue Seldom Picks Normal Men

E M S L N


----------



## Tish

Emily must sell lonely nuts.


Y T L Y S


----------



## Patch

Yolanda told lawyers your story.

A D S R Y


----------



## Jackie23

Any dark secrets regarding yesterday?

Y K S G Y


----------



## Patch

Your kids should get yogurt.

R S D T T


----------



## JustBonee

Reschedule   some daily  telephone  time.  

E   E      Y    E     E


----------



## Sunny

Every evening, Yolanda eats eggplant

Y G A S T


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda's girdle always starts twanging

S E S S G


----------



## Jackie23

Seems every single statement glorifies. 

S Y E T S


----------



## Tish

Singing Yaks eat tiny seeds

G S T Y S


----------



## Jackie23

Girls stir their yam soup.

S R R M P


----------



## Sunny

Seems Russians rarely make polenta

S S Y E A


----------



## Patch

Sam showed you each anteater.  

M D U H R


----------



## Tish

More Dads use Hair regrowth

E S E R H


----------



## Patch

Erect some enormous rabbit hutches.

T E S T S    (Look!  I spelled a real word with my 5 last letters!!!!!)


----------



## Tish

Time Estimates Seem True Sometimes.

E S M E S


----------



## Sunny

Every surfer must enjoy swimming

Y R T Y G


----------



## Patch

Young rats tasted your granola.

G S D R A


----------



## Citygirl

*Got some dry rags already.

T E Y S Y*


----------



## Sunny

The elegant yacht sank yesterday

E T T K Y


----------



## Sparky

Eat Tibetan thick ketchup yogurt 

T N K P T


----------



## Tish

Today Noah kept private thoughts

Y H T E S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yodeling hiatus 'til eastern sunrise

G S L N E


----------



## Sunny

Grandpa sounds like noisy elephants

A S E Y S


----------



## Patch

Aloe should ease your soreness.

E D E R S


----------



## JustBonee

Everyday  Delia  enters  routine  schedule.

Y      A     S    E      E


----------



## Sunny

Yodeling and screeching elicit expostulation

G D G T N


----------



## Tish

Good Doggie get the netball

FD E T E L


----------



## Patch

Don't ever touch electric lines.

T R H C S


----------



## Sparky

Toothless roosters hate chicken sandwiches 

S S E N S


----------



## Jackie23

Seems Sam enjoys never sleeping.

S M S R G


----------



## Sassycakes

S M S R G
Sue married some rude Guy


E D E E Y


----------



## Sunny

Evelyn's daughter enjoys extreme yodeling

S R S E G


----------



## Sparky

Siberian rubber socks encourage gout  

N R S E T


----------



## Tish

Norman read some emergency text

N D E Y T


----------



## Sunny

Never deny exhibiting your teeth

R Y G R H


----------



## Patch

Rinse your grimy right hand.

E R Y T D


----------



## tinytn

Everyone remembers your talented  dog,,

E S R D G


----------



## Sunny

Elections stir Republican - Democratic grudges.

S R N C S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Sunrise roosters never crow softly

E S R W Y


----------



## Sunny

Every sunrise rooster wakes you.

Y E R S U


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling earthworms really sing underground 

G S Y G D


----------



## Sunny

Gosh, some yodeling gets disgusting!

H E G S G


----------



## Tish

Hedgehogs eat gooseberries singing gently.

S T S G Y


----------



## Patch

Sam tried some grapefruit yogurt.

M D E T T


----------



## Tish

Mary Didn't Eat The Tuna

Y T T E A


----------



## Patch

Yes, the teacher excused Albert.

S E R D T


----------



## Sunny

She even researched dart throwing

E N D T G


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric Norwegians do talk gibberish 

C S O K H


----------



## JustBonee

Carla   showed  other   kitchen hints.

A     D      R       N      S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Always dust Ron's new shoes.

S T S W S


----------



## Tish

Suddenly The South Wind Swooped

Y E H D D


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Yes, everyone had delicious desserts!

S E D S S


----------



## Sunny

Sasha evidently detests slithering snakes

A Y S G S


----------



## Sassycakes

A Y S G S

Ann's Younger sister going strong

S R R G G


----------



## Sparky

Sequined reindeer resemble glittered gnus 

D R E D S


----------



## Tish

Don't read enough diary sections

T D H Y S


----------



## Gemma

Today, dog had your socks!

Y G D R S


----------



## JustBonee

Your  girls  didn't record song.

R   S    T    D    G


----------



## Sunny

Running seems too dangerous, Grandma

G S O S A


----------



## Murrmurr

Get six or seven apples

T X R N S


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Trent's xylophone recital naturally stunk!

S E L Y K


----------



## Patch

Sister Edna likes yellow kittens.

R A S W S


----------



## Tish

Red Alert Swimming With Sharks

D T G H S


----------



## Patch

Do Tom's grandkids have school?

O S S E L


----------



## Pink Biz

Otters swallowed several eels lately.

S D L S Y


----------



## Sunny

She doesn't like salted yams

E T E D S


----------



## Repondering

Even tempered elephants don't swim..  

N D S T M


----------



## Jace

Never Do Something That's Mean 

E G B D W


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Every good boy deserves whoopie!

Y D Y S E


----------



## Jace

You do, You say... everything!


----------



## Sunny

U O U Y G

Under our umbrella, you giggled

R R A U D


----------



## Sparky

Reeking Russians always use deodorant 

G S S E T


----------



## Jace

Gain Some Sense, Even Today!


----------



## Tish

Never Eat everyone else's tucker

R T E S R


----------



## Sunny

Roasted tamales even satisfied Rodrigo.

D S N D O


----------



## Jace

Don't say nothing, do otherwise!

R S T U V


----------



## Sassycakes

Red Shirt tucked under Vest

D T D R T


----------



## Patch

Does trust determine relationship time?

S T E P E


----------



## Jace

Stay tuned everyone, programs emiting


----------



## Sunny

Jace, I don't know where your five letters are coming from. You are supposed to list the last letter of each word of the sentence you just wrote. So, for the previous one, your five letters (for the next person) should be:

Y D E S G

You don't even smell good!  (Sorry, couldn't resist.)   

U T N L D


----------



## Jace

Didn't know the rules! 


Sunny said:


> Jace, I don't know where your five letters are coming from. You are supposed to list the last letter of each word of the sentence you just wrote. So, for the previous one, your five letters (for the next person) should be:
> 
> Y D E S G
> 
> You don't even smell good!  (Sorry, couldn't resist.)
> 
> U T N L D


Didn't know the rules!


----------



## Sylkkiss

U T N L D
Under Tish's name, list damages

R S E T S


----------



## Tish

Rodney started exercising to Songs

Y D G O S


----------



## Jace

Your dog goes out suddenly 

R G S T Y


----------



## Patch

Rude guys shouldn't tease you!

E S T E U


----------



## Jace

Even student teachers educate undergraduates.

N T S E S


----------



## Sassycakes

N T S E S

No telling stories especially secrets.

O G S Y S


----------



## Sunny

Once, Grandpa said you should.

E A D U D


----------



## Jace

Every adult does unmentionable deeds.

Y T S E S


----------



## Sassycakes

Y T S E S

You took  Sam's expensive suit

U K S E T


----------



## Jace

Unknown knowledge says everything today!

N E S G Y


----------



## MMinSoCal

Nobody ever says greet yourself.

L M A P R


----------



## Sassycakes

Lee Made a Paper rabbit

E E A R T


----------



## MMinSoCal

Eat every apple raspberry tart.

G T I S L


----------



## Sunny

After the above sentence, the letters should be  T Y E Y T .  (Last letter of each word.)

Thank you every Yule, Tinytim.

K U Y E M


----------



## Murrmurr

Keep up your exuberant madness

P P R T S


----------



## MMinSoCal

Sunny said:


> After the above sentence, the letters should be  T Y E Y T .  (Last letter of each word.)
> 
> Thank you every Yule, Tinytim.
> 
> K U Y E M


Aaaah...got it.  Thanks for correcting my mistake.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Please pardon Roger, the shrink.

E N R E K


----------



## JustBonee

Ernie  needs  renewed  energy,   Katie.

E      S      D      Y     E


----------



## MMinSoCal

Every shrink desires your enthusiasm.

Y K S R M


----------



## Jace

Your kiss seems rather mushy!

R S S R Y


----------



## Sparky

Repetitious singing suits repetitive yodelers 

S G S E E


----------



## Jace

S G S E *S*


----------



## Jace

Something good starts everyday smashingly!

G D S Y Y


----------



## MMinSoCal

Gee, darling, say you're younger!

E G Y E R


----------



## Jace

Every good youngster earns rights.

Y D R S S


----------



## Tish

Your dark red summer suit.

R K D R T


----------



## Jace

Rich kids don't race trycycles.

H S T E S


----------



## MMinSoCal

Her stew tasted extremely salty!

R W D Y Y


----------



## Sassycakes

R W D Y Y

Rain was drowning your yacht 


N S G R T


----------



## Sunny

Now, Sassycakes, get real!  Tsk!

W S T L K


----------



## MMinSoCal

Wow, Sunny, the little King!

W Y E E G


----------



## Jace

Will you ever ease-up, Gals? 

L U R E S


----------



## Pink Biz

LUR*P*S

Let Uncle Roy play saxophone

TEYYE


----------



## Sparky

Tedious Egyptian yodelers yodel everything 

S N S L G


----------



## Sunny

Some northern Slovenians look grouchy.

E N S K Y


----------



## Jace

Every nasty statement kills you 

Y Y T S U


----------



## Pink Biz

Your yellow Toyota suddenly u-turned.

RWAYD


----------



## JustBonee

Right  way always  yields  deal.


T     Y     S    S   L


----------



## Jackie23

To yell simply seems lazy.

O L Y S Y


----------



## Sassycakes

One Lost year saddened you

E T R D U


----------



## MMinSoCal

Every truth reveals different users

Y H S T S


----------



## Sunny

Yentas hurriedly spread their stories

S Y D R S


----------



## MMinSoCal

See you daily running south

E U Y G H


----------



## Sylkkiss

Every ute you get honks

Y E U T S


----------



## Sparky

Yodel enthusiasts use throat sweets 

L S E T S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Let Sparky eat throat sweets

T Y T T S


----------



## JustBonee

Told you  that they   sparkled.

D     U   T   Y    D


----------



## Jackie23

Don't underestimate the yearly draft.

T E E Y T


----------



## Jace

Tell every emotion you think 

L Y N U K


----------



## Sassycakes

L Y N U K

Love your nutty Uncles Kids 

E R Y S S


----------



## Jace

Even riotious yodelers sound strong.

N S S D G


----------



## Sunny

Not since Sparky disregarded gargling.

T E Y D G


----------



## Sparky

Tuneless Egyptians yodel during gargling

S S L G G


----------



## Jace

So, Stan loves good girls 

O N S E S


----------



## JustBonee

Only  Neil  should  escort  Sarah.

Y    L     D    T    H


----------



## Patch

Your language defended the hypocrites.

R E D E S


----------



## Sunny

Recently, eight dragons entered Scotland.

Y T S D D


----------



## Tish

Yes, today's sun didn't disappoint

S S N T T


----------



## Patch

Should sober nuns teach theology?

D R S H Y


----------



## JustBonee

Dana   really  should  help  you.

A     Y     D      P       U


----------



## Sparky

Adenoidal yodelers drink paraffin usually  

L S K N Y


----------



## Sassycakes

L S K N Y

Lou saved kitten near you

U D N R U


----------



## Tish

Unis did not run underground.

S D T N D


----------



## Repondering

Send dollars to North Dakota

D S O H A


----------



## Sunny

Don't skydive over hair-raising airports.

R E R G S


----------



## Sparky

Rapid express reindeer go speeding 

D S R O G


----------



## Patch

Do some revolutionaries occupy governments?

O E S Y S


----------



## Tish

Oliver eats some Yam soup

R S E M P


----------



## Sparky

Rubbish swordsmen experience missing parts 

H N E G S


----------



## Sunny

Horrible nerds excel generating software

E S L G E


----------



## Tish

Eventually, some ladies go east

Y E S O T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yodel, everyone, Sparky's out traveling!

L E S T G


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Like everyone says, "that's great!"

E E S S T


----------



## Repondering

Each event seemed so terrific.

H T D O C


----------



## Sunny

Hey there, don't overdo cuteness

Y E T O S


----------



## MMinSoCal

You either tumble or scramble.

U R E R E


----------



## Repondering

Ukulele recitals evoke repeat encores.  

E S E T S


----------



## MMinSoCal

Encores send everyone to succumb.

S D E O B


----------



## Pink Biz

Several designers embroidered ornate brocade.

L S D E E


----------



## MMinSoCal

Last sender delivered every envelope.

T R D Y E


----------



## Sunny

Try randomly directing your email.

Y Y G R L


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Yes, you’ve grown really lazy!

S E N Y Y


----------



## MMinSoCal

Saturday evening near your yard.

YGRRD


----------



## JustBonee

You gave  Rebecca  rag doll.

U    E     A     G     L


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Unless everything agrees, get lost!

S G S T T


----------



## Sunny

Sam grows simply terrible tomatoes.

M S Y E S


----------



## MMinSoCal

My second year especially sucks.

Y D R Y S


----------



## JustBonee

Yellow  daisies  run  yard  surface.

W     S     N     D     E


----------



## Sassycakes

W S N D E

While skiing Ned destroyed everything

E G D D G


----------



## Sparky

Even Godzilla doesn't damage gnomes 

N A T E S


----------



## MMinSoCal

Nobody ate the egg salad.

Y E E G D


----------



## Sunny

Yes, eleven elephants got drunk

S N S T K


----------



## MMinSoCal

Sister Nancy sings the karaoke. 

R Y S E E


----------



## Patch

Roger, you seem extremely egotistical.

R U M Y L


----------



## Tish

Rummage Under more yellow leafs

E R E W S


----------



## Sparky

Elegant rabbits eat watercress sandwiches 

T S T S S


----------



## tinytn

Try some toasted salmon sandwiches

Y E D N S


----------



## Patch

You evidently don't need salsa.

U Y T D A


----------



## Tish

Under your toes dirt accumulates

R R S T S


----------



## Sunny

Rita resists snacks tasting salty

A S S G Y


----------



## MMinSoCal

Always say something good, Yvonne.

S Y G D E


----------



## Chris P Bacon

So, Yvonne got decidedly excited!

O E T Y D


----------



## MMinSoCal

Others evidently thought Yvonne delusional.

S Y T E L


----------



## JustBonee

Save your tales everyone liked.

E     R      S      E      D


----------



## Sparky

Earthy rugged snails eat dirt 

Y D S T T


----------



## Tish

You didn't say thanks Ted

U T Y S D


----------



## Patch

Unexpectedly, the yak suddenly died.

Y E K Y D


----------



## MMinSoCal

Yes, Evel Knievel yanked dangerously.

S L L D Y


----------



## Sunny

Seems llamas love doing yoga

S S E G A


----------



## Sparky

Santa's sleepwalking elves get agitated 

S G S T D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Somebody give Sparky tea; decaffeinated

Y E Y A D


----------



## Tish

Yaks Eat Yellow Apples Dough


S T W S H


----------



## Patch

Stay true with strong hearts!

Y E H G S


----------



## MMinSoCal

Yvonne's eighth husband got sued.

S H D T D


----------



## Jan14

So how did they do 


O W D Y O


----------



## Sunny

On washday, do you overwork?

N Y O U K


----------



## MMinSoCal

New York overlooks United Kingdom

W K S D M


----------



## Sparky

Wide kilted Scotsmen dance modestly  

E D N E Y


----------



## Sunny

Eating dandelions never enticed Yolanda.

G S R D A


----------



## Patch

Grandpa's sisters really do argue.

S S Y O E


----------



## Tish

Simple Simon You're over eating.

E N E R G


----------



## MMinSoCal

Early Neanderthals existed rather globally.

Y S D R Y


----------



## Sunny

Your Samoyed dog repeatedly yips

R D G Y S


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Ruby, darling, grab your sombrero!

Y G B R O


----------



## MMinSoCal

Your garden bears red orchids.

R N S D S


----------



## Sunny

Red noses sometimes delight Santa.

D S S T A


----------



## Patch

Did Sophia soften Tom's anger?

D A N S R


----------



## Sparky

Dancing anacondas never stop revolving 

G S R P G


----------



## MMinSoCal

George Sent Rebecca Pink Gardenia

E T A K A


----------



## Sunny

Englishmen try Australian kangaroo activities

N Y N O S


----------



## Sparky

Nasal yodeler's noses often snort 

L S S N T


----------



## Tish

Les Sat Silently, Nodding Tensely

S T Y G Y


----------



## Sunny

Sparky tried yodeling gingerly yesterday.

Y D G Y Y


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda denied grabbing yodeler's yoyos 

A D G S S


----------



## Tish

After Dinner George Sat Silently

R R E T Y


----------



## MMinSoCal

Roger Repeated Everything To You

R D G O U


----------



## Patch

Restricted data gets optimal use.

D A S L E


----------



## Sunny

Don't ask silly leading enquiries.

T K Y D S


----------



## Sparky

Talkative Kardashians yap during sleep

E S P G P


----------



## Tish

Every Single Person Gets Paid

Y E N S D


----------



## Sylkkiss

You ever need sock darners?

U R D K S


----------



## Sunny

Underwater reading does kill, sometimes.

R G S L S


----------



## MMinSoCal

Reading gives students learning skills.

G S S G S


----------



## Patch

Good students should giggle silently.

D S D E Y


----------



## Jackie23

Dad said dogs eat yams.

D D S T S


----------



## Repondering

Divine divas show their style.

E S W R E


----------



## MMinSoCal

Extra salt will ruin everything.

A T L N G


----------



## Jace

All that linguine, not good! 

L T E T D


----------



## MMinSoCal

Listen to everyone talking dirty.

N O E G Y


----------



## Sunny

No one expects green yaks

O E S N S


----------



## Sparky

Old Egyptian singers need Sanatogen  

D N S D N


----------



## Tish

Daring Nun slides down North

G N S N H


----------



## Patch

Grandparents never seem noticeably hateful.

S R M Y L


----------



## MMinSoCal

Stanley rented my yellow Lamborghini.

Y D Y W I


----------



## Sassycakes

Y D Y W I

You don't yell while ILL.


U T L E L


----------



## tinytn

Useless Television ,left everyone laughing

S N T E G


----------



## Sunny

Some names truly elicit giggles

E S Y T S


----------



## tinytn

Everyone saw your tropical sunfish

E W R L H


----------



## Patch

Each wombat really laughed hard!

H T Y D D


----------



## Pink Biz

Her Tibetan yak didn't drool.

RNKTL


----------



## Sylkkiss

Renee nearly knocked Ted's leg

E Y D S G


----------



## Tish

Every young dog seems great

Y G G S T


----------



## MMinSoCal

Your gorgeous grandmother sang tirelessly.

R S R G Y


----------



## Sunny

Rasputin somehow reportedly got younger

N W Y T R


----------



## Jace

Never wear your trousers raggedly!

R R R S Y


----------



## Pink Biz

Red roses rarely smell yucky.

D S Y L Y


----------



## Jace

Does Sally yell loudly, yes!

S Y L Y S


----------



## Sassycakes

S Y L Y S

Searching your Laundry you screamed

G R Y U D


----------



## Jace

Good riddance you ugly  duckling.......( Nothing personal)


D  E U Y G


----------



## Sparky

Deluded elves usually yodel garbage 

D S Y L E


----------



## Jace

Don't say you love everything! 

T Y U E G


----------



## MMinSoCal

Tell your uncle everything's great!

L R E S T


----------



## Jace

Let's really erase stress today!

S Y E S Y


----------



## Sunny

Sometimes Yuri eats sauted yeast

S I S D T


----------



## Jace

Sister is stating "Don't Tell".

R S G T L


----------



## Tish

Right said George, till later

T D E L R


----------



## Jace

To do elsewise, leaves regret!

O O E S T


----------



## Patch

Outraged ocelots eat sliced tomatoes.

D S T D S


----------



## Jace

Don't start telling damaging statements!

T T G G S


----------



## Sunny

The truth gets giggles sometimes

E H S S S


----------



## MMinSoCal

Emily's husband said she snores.

S D D E S


----------



## Sparky

Snails do dance everything slow 

S O E G W


----------



## Sunny

Some owls eagerly get wise

E S Y T E


----------



## Tish

Eight Slow Yaks try eggplant

T W S Y T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Try watching Sparky yodel tomorrow

Y G Y L W


----------



## JustBonee

You gave your last warning. ...

U     E     R    T     G


----------



## MMinSoCal

Unlike endives, radishes taste good.

E S S E D


----------



## Patch

Eat something sweet each day.

T G T H Y


----------



## MMinSoCal

The giant tortoise had youngsters.

E T E D S


----------



## Jace

Evidently things elude dumb students 

Y S E B S


----------



## MMinSoCal

You shouldn't eat before swimming.

U T T E G


----------



## Sunny

Unfailingly, Tessa tries exhausting gymnastics,

Y A S G S


----------



## MMinSoCal

You ate something good, sir!

U E G D R


----------



## Sparky

Unaware elephants generally don't remember 

E S Y T R


----------



## Patch

Eight sisters, yearly, toured Romania.

T S Y D A


----------



## Tish

This Sunday You Don't Argue

S Y U T E


----------



## Patch

Soften your uncontrollable temper, Edith!!

N R E R H


----------



## MMinSoCal

Now, remember, Edith, relaxation helps!

W R H N S


----------



## Autumn72

Why requests have not shown?

Y S E T N


----------



## Sunny

That awful gurgling's really outrageous.

T L S Y S


----------



## MMinSoCal

Y S E T N (post #5,697)

Yolanda said everything tasted nasty.

A D G D Y


----------



## Patch

Aggressive dogs grabbed Dan's yoyo.

E S D S O


----------



## Tish

Eat some Donuts said Oliver

T E S D R


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Today, everyone seems delightfully reasonable.

Y E S Y E


----------



## Sunny

Your ear splitting yodels exasperate

R R G S E


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Really regret getting so excited!

Y T G O D


----------



## Sparky

Yams taste good on donuts 

S E D N S


----------



## Sunny

Seems eggplant doesn't need salt

S T T D T


----------



## Tish

Simple things to do today

E S O O Y


----------



## Sunny

Enjoyed some overcooked octopus yesterday

D E D S Y


----------



## Sparky

Deluded elkhounds don't stop yapping 

D S T P G


----------



## Patch

Distribute some thought process guidelines.

E E T S S


----------



## Sparky

Egyptians expect to see sand 

S T O E D


----------



## Sunny

Seven-Tentacled octopi eventually die

N D I Y E


----------



## Patch

New doubts impact your expectations.

W S T R S


----------



## Tish

What starts the rattle sound

T S E E D


----------



## Sunny

Those snakes eternally elicit dread

E S Y T D


----------



## Sparky

Escargot snail yogurt tastes distinctive 

T L T S E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Tell lawyers to save everything

L S O E G


----------



## Jace

Let's start observing everything gratefully! 

S T G G Y


----------



## Sunny

Seems the grand gentlemen yodeled!

S E D N D


----------



## Tish

So every day's news day.

O Y S S Y


----------



## Jace

Only you say some yolcks 

Y U Y E S


----------



## MMinSoCal

You upset your emotional spouse.

U T R L E


----------



## Jace

Usually, this reader likes everything! 

Y S R S G


----------



## Sunny

You should really stop grrumbling

U D Y P G


----------



## Sparky

Unemotional dinosaur yodeling pleased Godzilla 

L R G D A


----------



## Tish

Laura read great district agendas

A D T T S


----------



## Sunny

All drinks tend to spill

L S D O L


----------



## Sparky

Lemmings sometimes dive off ledges 

S S E F S


----------



## Tish

Suffering Sam Eats Fresh Spinach

G M S H H


----------



## Patch

Grab me some hot horseradish.

B E E T H


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## Patch

Burn every extra trash hauler.

N Y A H R


----------



## Sunny

Never yell at hopping roosters

R L T G S


----------



## Sassycakes

Real Love Takes Great Strength

LESTH


----------



## Jace

Let's evaluate some true hurts 

S E E E S


----------



## JustBonee

Stella  exclaimed,   eleven email  scams!

A     D     N      L     S


----------



## Patch

After dodging nukes, let's scram!

R G S S M


----------



## Sunny

Really gross smelling squirrels molt.

Y S G S T


----------



## Sassycakes

Y S G S T



You sometimes get stuck talking


U S T K G


----------



## Sunny

"Utter sloppiness," the king growled.

R S E G D


----------



## Sparky

Rarefied sheep eat grass donuts 

D P T S S


----------



## Sunny

Don't provoke those snakes, Sweetheart.

T E E S T


----------



## Sparky

Tired elves eventually stop talking 

D S Y P G


----------



## Tish

Ditsy Sue yodeled pretty good.

Y E D Y D


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling Egyptians don't yodel daily 

G S T L Y


----------



## Tish

George sat tightly listening yesterday

E T Y G Y


----------



## Sunny

Eventually, the yodelers generated yawns.

Y E S D S


----------



## Sassycakes

Y E S D S

You enjoy seeing documentaries Sometimes 

U Y G S S


----------



## Sparky

Unusual yodeling ghosts sound suspicious 

L G S D S


----------



## Patch

Lucille's granddad Smith died suddenly.

S D H D Y


----------



## Tish

Sam Darkfield has dry yams

M D S YS


----------



## Repondering

Make decisions serve your success.

E S E R S


----------



## Sassycakes

E S E R S

Every Senior expects results soon

Y R S S N


----------



## Tish

You really should see Nevile

U Y D E E


----------



## Patch

Unless you die, everyone eats.  

S U E E S


----------



## Sunny

Slurp up every effervescent soda.

P P Y T A


----------



## Sparky

Panda poo yogurt tastes awful 

A O T S L


----------



## Tish

Any Old Thing suits Larry

Y D G S Y


----------



## Patch

Your dog growled, startling Yolanda.

R G D G A


----------



## Sparky

Real goldfish don't grow arms 

L H T W S


----------



## Tish

Let's have tea with scones

S E A H S


----------



## JustBonee

Saving  everything  always  has setbacks.

G     G     S     S     S


----------



## Sparky

Galloping gastropods still seem slow

G S L M W


----------



## Tish

Go slower Larry, my word!

O R Y Y D


----------



## Gemma

Older relative Yara, yodeled divinely.

R E A D Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Read every article did you

D Y E D U


----------



## Sunny

Don't yell "Emergency!" down under

T L Y N R


----------



## Sparky

Tyrolean loud yodelers need restraining 

N D S D G


----------



## Tish

Never dismiss some dated guys

R S E D S


----------



## Patch

Ramona seems exhausted, doesn't she?

A S D T E


----------



## JustBonee

Another Sunday,   doing the exotic.

R    Y     G    E    C


----------



## Patch

Return your grandad's electric clippers.

N R S C S


----------



## Sunny

Never run stupidly, crossing streets.

R N Y G S


----------



## Tish

Rowdy Naughty Yaks give sass

Y Y S E S


----------



## Patch

Your young sister eats spinach.

R G R S H


----------



## Sassycakes

R G R S H

Rob got Rita some Horses 

B T A E S


----------



## Sunny

But they are energetic stampeders.

T Y E C S


----------



## Sparky

Turbulent yoga exercising causes sciatica 

T A G S A


----------



## Tish

Teachers always gag student's answers

S S G S S


----------



## RubyK

S S G S S

Some Sailors Get Sea Sick

E S T A K


----------



## Sunny

Every star twinkles all knight.  (All right, so drop the k.)

Y R S L T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yodel realistically; Sparky likes tipping.

L Y Y S G


----------



## Sparky

Little yodeling yetis stopped growing 

E G S D G


----------



## Tish

Elephants Given Some Dry Grass

S N E Y S


----------



## Patch

She never eats yellow squash.

E R S W H


----------



## Tish

Erwin Recites songs with Helen

N S S H N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Noisy Silence Sounds Hardly Noticeable

Y E S Y E


----------



## JustBonee

You  entered  several  yard  events.

U    D     L    D    S


----------



## Sparky

Unloved dancing llamas dance solo.. 

D G S E O


----------



## Sassycakes

D G S E O

Dick got several eating options 

K T L G S


----------



## Sunny

Kate truly loves grasshopper songs

E Y S R S


----------



## Tish

Every Young Squier read script

Y  G R D T


----------



## Patch

Your grandparents remember darker times.

R S R R S


----------



## Sunny

Reportedly, Slytherins remained rather spooky.

Y S D R Y


----------



## Sassycakes

You Should Drive Ron's Yacht  

U D E S T


----------



## Tish

University Deans Expect Student Tenants

Y S T T S


----------



## Patch

You saw the Titanic sink???

U W E C K


----------



## Sassycakes

U W E C K

Until Wednesday Ed cooked Kale


L Y D D E


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Like You Don’t Decide Everything?

E U T E G


----------



## Sunny

Enormous unicorns test eveyone's gullibility.

S S T S Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Some stories try scaring you.

E S Y G U


----------



## Sparky

Everyone saw Yolanda's girdle unravel 

E W S E L


----------



## Tish

Everyone was saving elastic labels

E S G C S


----------



## Patch

Each schoolteacher graded certain subjects.

H R D N S


----------



## Sunny

Every shocking gown caused screams.

Y G N D S


----------



## Patch

Sunny said:


> Every shocking gown caused screams.
> 
> Y G N D S


Looks like we both posted at the same time.  :>)

Young goats never do sleep.

G S R O P


----------



## Sunny

(Surprised it doesn't happen more often!)

Grate some rhubarb over popcorn.

E E B R N


----------



## Lavinia

Even egg boxes recycle now.

NGSEW


----------



## Sparky

Newt ghosts seem extra weird 

T S M A D


----------



## Sassycakes

T S M A D

Teaching sometimes makes Arthur Disturbed 

G S S R D


----------



## Tish

Go see Sally's red door

O E S D R


----------



## Patch

Over excited seniors drive recklessly.

R D S E Y


----------



## Lavinia

Red dresses seem extraordinarily  youthful.

DSMYL


----------



## Sunny

Dan's sister made your lasagna

S R E R A


----------



## Sassycakes

Sue reads even rude articles

E S N E S


----------



## Sparky

Eel sausages need extra sauce 

L S D A E


----------



## Lavinia

Ladies sew daisies all evening.

SWSLG


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## Patch

Several women saw Lenora giggling.

L N W A G


----------



## Sassycakes

Louie never was a gangster  


E R S A R


----------



## Tish

Elephant Rears Seem All Red   

T S M L D


----------



## Sunny

Those skunks must live dangerously

E S T E Y


----------



## Sassycakes

E S T E Y

Every Saturday Ted enjoys Yams 

Y Y D S S


----------



## Sparky

Yak yodeling doesn't sound suitable 

K G T D E


----------



## Lavinia

Knitting garters takes dedication endlessly.

GSSNY


----------



## Tish

Going sailing soon need Yacht.

G G N D T


----------



## Lavinia

Got given new darning toadstool (how many people remember those?)

TNWGL


----------



## Sunny

The nervous wanderer got lost

E S R T T


----------



## Lavinia

Elephants steer round tall trees

SRDLS


----------



## Sparky

Snowman rebels don't like snow

N S T E W


----------



## Patch

Neal says that everyone whines.

L S T E S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Leave some tasty treats soon.

E E Y S N


----------



## Lavinia

Even egg yogurt sounds nasty.

NGTSY


----------



## Sparky

Nonslip goldfish taste so yogurtish 

P H E O H


----------



## Lavinia

Place hands evenly over heart.

ESYRT


----------



## Sunny

Pickled herring easily overwhelms Hungarians.

D G Y S S


----------



## Patch

"Darn good yams", Sam said.

N D S M D


----------



## Tish

Never disturb swans mid day

R B S D Y


----------



## Sassycakes

R B S D Y 

Really Bad stories disturb Yolanda 

Y D S B A


----------



## JustBonee

You  didn't   see beaux  arts.  

U    T    E    X    S


----------



## RubyK

Ulysses tried eating xtra salmon.

S D G A N


----------



## Sunny

Some dogs growl at Norwegians.

E S L T S


----------



## Sparky

Energetic snails like to somersault  

C S E O T


----------



## Lavinia

Censorship separates enemies of truth.

PSSFH


----------



## Tish

Petulant Son Sam Found Home

T N M D E


----------



## Patch

Ten native men denied everything.

N E N D G


----------



## Sunny

Nubian elephants never dance gracefully.

N S R E Y


----------



## Sparky

Never seen Rembrandt eating yogurt 

R N T G T


----------



## Tish

Running Naked Through Great Tasmania

G D H T A


----------



## Lavinia

Geese don't have to attack.

ETEOK


----------



## Tish

Eve Took Erin Onto Kayaking

E K N N G


----------



## Sunny

Every kid now needs glasses.

Y D W S S


----------



## MountainRa

You dance with stunning style.

U E H G E


----------



## Patch

Uppity Earl's humongous garage exploded!

Y S G E D


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling sheep get extra donuts

G P T A S


----------



## Sunny

Giraffes' prodigious throats are stunning.

S S S E G


----------



## Tish

Sunny Summer Sundays energise guys

Y R S E S


----------



## Patch

Yolanda raised some exceptional students.

A D E L S


----------



## Pink Biz

American dogs eat large servings.

N S T E S


----------



## Sunny

Never start tasting every sample.

R T G Y E


----------



## Tish

Roast Turkey Gives You Energy

T Y S U Y


----------



## Sparky

Taunting yodeling Swiss unleash yodels 

G G S H S


----------



## Citygirl

*Good goats shed hair sparsely.

D S D R Y*


----------



## Pink Biz

Did Sam decry Rita's yodeling?

D M Y S G


----------



## Tish

Does Mary's Yak Sing Grunge?

S S K G E


----------



## tinytn

Surly Sam kept Girls Educated

Y M T S D


----------



## Sunny

Yet, most teachers sadly didn't.

T T S Y T


----------



## Patch

Try teaching students your technique.

Y G S R E


----------



## Sparky

Yetis grow strange revolving eyebrows

S W E G S


----------



## Sunny

Southern washboards evidently generate sound.

N S Y E D


----------



## tinytn

Nina saw you eating doughnuts

A W U G S


----------



## Tish

Alan works under grueling sun

N S R G N


----------



## Patch

New shoes rarely get noticed.

W S Y T D


----------



## Lavinia

Water stops your towels drying.

RSRSG


----------



## Patch

Rabbits sneeze red, snotty goo!!!

S E D Y O


----------



## Sparky

Sleepwalking Egyptians don't yodel often 

G S T L N


----------



## Lavinia

Ghosts still try looking nice.

SLYGE


----------



## Tish

Silly Little Youth Gained Energy

Y E H D Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yesterday everyone had damson yogurt.

YEDNT


----------



## Tish

Yesterday Evening David Noticed Time

Y G D D E


----------



## Jackie23

Yes, good dogs dig eagerly.

S D S G Y


----------



## Sunny

Small dogs still get yippy.

L S L T Y


----------



## Lavinia

Leprechauns steal like the yeti.

SLEEI


----------



## Tish

Silly little elf ended it

Y E F D T


----------



## Sparky

Yetis eat fried detached toenails 

S T D D S


----------



## Lavinia

Shady trees darken direct sunshine.

YSNTE


----------



## Sunny

Yuri's shady niece tried extortion

S Y E D N


----------



## Tish

Some Youths Entertain Dangerous Notions

E S N S S


----------



## Lavinia

Enter silently near sleeping sloths.

RYRGS


----------



## Sparky

Raucous yodelers regularly get sloshed

S S Y T D


----------



## Sunny

Sloshed Scotsmen yodel too dreadfully.

D N L O Y


----------



## Patch

Did Nora love orange yogurt?

D A E E T


----------



## Tish

Does Andrew Eat Evening Treats

S W T G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sara was to get sunflowers

A S O T S*


----------



## tinytn

at sunset , ollie takes sauna 

T T E S A


----------



## Lavinia

Tom Thumb eats salty avocado.

MBSYO


----------



## Sunny

My bellowing sister yodels outrageously.

Y G R S Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodelfied Germans rarely stop yodeling 

D S Y P G


----------



## Lavinia

Do suck your peach gently.

OKRHY


----------



## Tish

Oliver Kicked Ryans Happy Yak

R D S Y K


----------



## Sunny

Raunchy devils started yodel kissing.

Y S D L G


----------



## tinytn

Your Senior dogs like Gravy?

 R R S E Y


----------



## Patch

Rudderless racing sailboats entertain you.

S G S N U


----------



## Sunny

Sam got some new underwear

M T E W R


----------



## Lavinia

Most teenagers enjoy wearing rags.

TSYGS


----------



## Sparky

Thick snail yogurt gets sticky 

K L T S Y


----------



## Sunny

Kids love trying Swiss yodeling.

A E G S G


----------



## Citygirl

*All elders get silly giggles!

L S T Y S*


----------



## Tish

Late Saturday The Yaks Sung

E Y E S G


----------



## tinytn

Every year, Elaine  sells  Goods

Y R E S S 
..


----------



## Patch

Yolanda really exudes scholastic superiority.

A Y S C Y


----------



## Sunny

All yodeling should cease, yes!

L G D E S


----------



## Sparky

Lumbering Godzilla doesn't eat spaghetti 

G A T T I


----------



## Citygirl

*Gather All the Trees Involved

R L E S D*


----------



## Patch

Reselling leased equipment seems deceitful.  

G D T S L


----------



## Tish

Good Deals Today Shop Later

D S Y P R


----------



## Patch

Donald saw your purple raincoat.

D W R E T


----------



## tinytn

Doing what's right earns Trust

G S T S T


----------



## Sunny

Gentlemen suppress telling stories tactlessly.

N S G S Y


----------



## Sassycakes

N S G S Y  

Never sell greasy soup Yolanda


R L Y P A


----------



## Tish

Robert lied, Yaks provide answers

T D S E S


----------



## tinytn

Tomorrow.. Dr, said eat spinach!

W R D T H


----------



## Lavinia

Would radishes do the honours?

TSOES


----------



## Sunny

Try some oatmeal every Sunday

Y E L Y Y


----------



## StarSong

You eat little yellow yams?  

U T E W S


----------



## Sparky

Upmarket tortoises even wear shoes 

T S N R S


----------



## Sunny

They seldom need running shoes.

Y M D G S


----------



## Tish

Why Mention Doug's good song?

Y N S D G


----------



## MountainRa

You never sneeze during gargling 

U R E G G


----------



## Sparky

Unusual reindeer eggs go green

L R S O N


----------



## Lavinia

Lemon rind should overcome noxiousness.

NDDES


----------



## Sunny

Nobody dozes during exasperating sermons?!

Y S G G S


----------



## Tish

Yaks sing good grief songs

S G D F S


----------



## StarSong

Some girls dress for show.

E S S R W


----------



## Sassycakes

E S S R W

Even Sam should respect women


N M D T N


----------



## Sunny

No more donuts to nibble?

O E S O E


----------



## Sassycakes

O E S O E

Only Ed saw Otto escape.


Y D W O E


----------



## StarSong

Your daughter wears orange espadrilles?

R R S E S


----------



## Sparky

Relaxed Rastafarians sing everything slow

D S G G W


----------



## Lavinia

Dirty shoes give girls wheezes.

YSESS


----------



## Patch

Your sister expressed sincere sympathy.

R R D E Y


----------



## Lavinia

Raft riders don't envy yachters.

TSTYS


----------



## StarSong

Two small turtles yawned sleepily. 

O L S D Y


----------



## Sunny

Old ladies seldom do yoga

D S M O A


----------



## Sparky

Deluded sheep moon over alpacas 

D P N R S


----------



## tinytn

Do prisoners need restraining sir?

O S D G R


----------



## Tish

Over some dreaded ground rules

R E D D S


----------



## Lavinia

Reading endlessly does dim sight.

GYSMT


----------



## JustBonee

Give your son  my thanks!

E    R    N    Y   S


----------



## Sparky

Everyone reluctantly noticed Yolanda's sideburns 

E Y D S S


----------



## Lavinia

Even young dogs sleep soundly.

NGSPY


----------



## tinytn

No games say "Played yesterday,,"

O  S Y D Y


----------



## Tish

On Sunday you do yodelling

N Y U O G


----------



## tinytn

no yodeling , use old Guitar

O G E D R


----------



## Patch

Office gossip evidently disturbed Rebecca.

E P Y D A


----------



## Sunny

Elders put youthful dreams aside.

S T L S E


----------



## Lavinia

Spilled tea leaves stained elbows.

DASDS


----------



## Sunny

Don't all Scotsmen dread snakes?

T L N D S


----------



## Sparky

Tired lizards never do something

D S R O G


----------



## tinytn

Dead snakes remain on ground

D S N N D


----------



## MountainRa

Do seniors need new doctors?

o s d w s


----------



## StarSong

"Open Sesame" doesn't work sometimes.  

N E T K S


----------



## Tish

Never Eat Timid Kale Salad

R T D E D


----------



## Sunny

Remember to dress every day.

R O S Y Y


----------



## Sparky

Rembrandt often sang Yucatan yodels 

T N G N S


----------



## Tish

Tim never gets naughty spanks

M R S Y S


----------



## Lavinia

Mothers rarely spend years solitary

SYDSY


----------



## JustBonee

Sit  yourself down,  said  Yuri.

T    F    N    D    I


----------



## Sunny

Try finding new diversion inspirations.

Y G W N S


----------



## StarSong

Your grandmother wants new Spanx?      

R R S W X


----------



## Lavinia

Rural robbers search with xylophones.

LSHHS


----------



## Patch

Lazy students hate high school.

Y S E H L


----------



## Tish

Yasmine sells every hot Latte

E S Y T E


----------



## StarSong

Each student yearns to excel.

H T S O L


----------



## Sunny

Hagrid, the snowy owl lover.

D E Y L R


----------



## Lavinia

Dogs enjoy your loving respect.

SYRGT


----------



## Tish

Sorry Your Raddish got tossed

Y R H T D


----------



## StarSong

Yellow rabbits hate those dyes!  

W S E E S


----------



## Sparky

Warthog salesmen earn exorbitant salaries 

G N N T S


----------



## Lavinia

Going North never terminates South.

GHRSH


----------



## Tish

George has red shoe horses

E S D E S


----------



## MountainRa

Each student debates every subject.

H T S Y T


----------



## tinytn

have you seen Yule's turtle?

E U N S E


----------



## Lavinia

Each unicorn needs special education.

HNSLN


----------



## Sunny

Have they seen Yule's turtle (instead of No. 5983)?

However, moving on:

Her new shoes look nifty

R W S K Y


----------



## StarSong

Repeatedly watering succulents killed yours.  

Y G S D S


----------



## Lavinia

Young girls shouldn't dress seductively.

GSTSY


----------



## JustBonee

Got  some  tasty  shrimp  yesterday.

T    E    Y    P     Y


----------



## Sparky

Ten Egyptians yodel per year

N S L R R


----------



## Citygirl

*Numerous Santa's Lively Reindeer Relax!

S S Y R X *


----------



## tinytn

*Start studying your recent   X-rays

T G R T S*


----------



## Tish

Top Graduate Reads Theory Status

P E S Y S


----------



## Citygirl

*People eat sticky, yummy sandwiches!

E T Y Y S*


----------



## Lavinia

Even the yellow yetis sing.

NEWSG


----------



## JustBonee

Never enter weak side guardrail.

R   R    K    E    L


----------



## Sunny

Rowdy ribaldry keeps everyone laughing.

Y Y S E G


----------



## StarSong

"Yakety Yak" song exuded goofiness...

Y K G D S


----------



## MountainRa

Yellow kites glide down silently.

w s e n y


----------



## Citygirl

We Sent Every New Yak!

E T Y W K


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric tenors yodel with ketchup 

C S L H P


----------



## Tish

Casual Shows lift Happy people

L S T Y E


----------



## Lavinia

Lace strings tie your eyelets.

ESERS


----------



## Sunny

Every salad eater relishes spinach

Y D R S H


----------



## StarSong

Your dog ran straight home! 

R G N T E


----------



## Citygirl

*Rabbits Get Nothing To Eat!

S T G O T*


----------



## Sparky

Soup tastes good on toast

P S D N T


----------



## Sassycakes

Please sit down near Thomas

E T N R S


----------



## StarSong

Entering troubadours need reserved seats.  

E S D D S


----------



## tinytn

Eleven students didn't do studying 

N S T O G


----------



## Patch

Never stir the old grouch.

R R E D H


----------



## Tish

Red Roosters eat deer haye

D S T R E


----------



## Citygirl

During Storms Ted Rises Early.

G S D S Y


----------



## Lavinia

Grocery shops don't sell yachts.

YSTLS


----------



## StarSong

You sweat the little stuff?  

U T E E F


----------



## Sassycakes

U T E E F

Uncle Ted entertains every friend

E D S Y D


----------



## Sunny

Everyone didn't say you died

E T Y U D


----------



## Citygirl

*Ever try yodeling until daylight?

R Y G L T*


----------



## Sparky

Rhinos yodel good little tunes

S L D E S


----------



## tinytn

Some Llamas decide eating spinach

E S E G H


----------



## Lavinia

Eating sandwiches endlessly gives hiccups.

GSYSS


----------



## Tish

Gary Said You Swim South

Y D U M H


----------



## JustBonee

You  didn't use much help.

U   T    E   H   P


----------



## Citygirl

*Understanding the editor's harmful paper.

G E S L R*


----------



## tinytn

Going East Saturday, looking rainy

G T Y G Y


----------



## Tish

Get the Yellow Goat Yasmin

T E W T N


----------



## JustBonee

They even weathered the narrative.

Y    N     D    E    E


----------



## Sunny

Yammering narcs don't examine evidence.

G S T E E


----------



## Lavinia

Get some training every evening

TEGYG


----------



## Sparky

Tutankhamun eventually got yodeller's gout

N Y T S T


----------



## Lavinia

Nice yarrow tea satisfies thirst.

EWAST


----------



## tinytn

Ester was always singing tunes

R S S G S


----------



## Lavinia

Really silly socks get smiles.

YYSTS


----------



## Tish

Yesterday yams stay totally still

Y S Y Y L


----------



## Gemma

Yara saved your yellow Lab.

A D T W B


----------



## MountainRa

Appreciate dogs that will bark.

E S T K


----------



## Sunny

E S T L K

Every single Tasmanian looks kinky

Y E N S Y


----------



## Lavinia

Your equals never subjugate  you.

RSREU


----------



## Tish

Relaxing songs revive everyone's uptake.

G S E S E


----------



## Citygirl

*Geese see every single elf.

E E Y E F*


----------



## Tish

Eleven eyes yaks eat fruit

N S S T T


----------



## Citygirl

*New suits start to twist.

W S T O T   *


----------



## Lavinia

Water streams  through open troughs.

RSHNS


----------



## JustBonee

Rylee  should have new   shoes.

E   D     E   W     S


----------



## Lavinia

Even dogs enjoy watching serials.

NSYGS


----------



## tinytn

*No sunshine yet, getting showers

O E T G S*


----------



## Lavinia

Often empty trunks get stolen.

NYSTN


----------



## Patch

Naomi, your sister, tried nachos.

I R R D S


----------



## Tish

Independent Rodeo Riders Drive Slowly

T O S E Y


----------



## Lavinia

The oysters seemed extravagant yesterday.

ESDTY


----------



## Sparky

Einstein sometimes did theoretical yodeling

N S D L G


----------



## StarSong

Neighbor's sister's daughter loves garlic!

S S R S C


----------



## Lavinia

Springs sometimes rip sheet corners.

SSPTS


----------



## Tish

Some say pensive tension stresses

E Y E N S


----------



## Patch

Eye your evil neighbors suspiciously.  

E R L S Y


----------



## Lavinia

Even royalty learn simple yoga.

NYNEA


----------



## Sunny

Never yell near excitable aardvarks!

R L R E S


----------



## JustBonee

Running  late  really explains  Sara.

G   E    Y   S   A


----------



## StarSong

Gwendolyn enjoyed yellow squash appetizers.

N D W H S


----------



## Sparky

Nitwit dancers wear hairy shorts

T S R Y S


----------



## Sunny

Teenagers seldom read your stories

S M D R S


----------



## Tish

Sunny Mornings Do Relax Sara

Y S O X A


----------



## MountainRa

You’ve seen other x-rays already.

E N R S Y


----------



## Sunny

Enterprising nerds really seem yucky

G S Y M Y


----------



## Sparky

Garlic sucking yodelers mustn't yodel  

C G S T L


----------



## Citygirl

*Cats Get Strangely, Totally Lost!

S T Y Y T*


----------



## tinytn

*Someone took your yoyo Tuesday !

E K R O Y*


----------



## Tish

Everyone Knows Ross Oggles Yaks

E S S S S


----------



## Sunny

Early sundials seem so scientific.

Y S M O C


----------



## tinytn

Your son makes Orange Candles?

R N S E S


----------



## Lavinia

Red nose suggests excessive sunbathing.

DESEG


----------



## Pink Biz

Dessert exploded suddenly, eclairs gone!

TDYSE


----------



## Sunny

Tell dancers you see everything.

L S  U E G


----------



## tinytn

*Lost souls usually end grieving ..*

*T S Y D G*


----------



## Tish

Tom stated you dig ground

M D U G D


----------



## tinytn

*Mike doesn't usually go dancing..*

*E T Y O G*


----------



## Lavinia

Ethel tasted your orange gateau.

LDREU


----------



## Tish

Larry doesn't read enough usually


----------



## JustBonee

You told daily healthy  yarns. 

U    D  Y   Y  S


----------



## Sunny

Usually, dear Yolanda yodels softly.

Y R A S Y


----------



## Pink Biz

Your raisins are so yummy.

R S E O Y


----------



## Sparky

Revolting Smurfs eat onion yogurt 

G S T N T


----------



## Sunny

Get some tomatoes next Tuesday.

T E S T Y


----------



## Tish

Tom Eats Salty Tasty Yams

M S Y Y S


----------



## Lavinia

Mother serves yesterdays yogurt sneakily.

RSSTY


----------



## Sparky

Roasted sea snails taste yogurtish 

D A S E H


----------



## Lavinia

Data are sometimes easily hacked.

AESYD


----------



## Tish

Artists Eat Slowly, You Don't.

S T Y U T


----------



## Sparky

Spasmodic tapping yodelers use tambourines 

C G S E S


----------



## tinytn

College girls seem exceptionally smart!!

E S M Y T


----------



## Citygirl

*Even small members yodel triumphantly!

N L S L Y*


----------



## Tish

Nightly Liaison Sometimes Leave You.

Y N S E U


----------



## Sunny

Yodeling never satisfies elegant urbanites

G R S T S


----------



## Patch

Green rhubarb shoots tasted succulent.  

N B S D T


----------



## Lavinia

No  bus stops display timetables
 OSSYS


----------



## Sunny

Only Swiss shepherds yodel suitably.

Y S S L Y


----------



## tinytn

Your sister sang Lullaby's yesterday.

R R G S Y


----------



## Tish

Red Roses grew Swiftly yesterday

D S W Y Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Diane says we yell youthfully!

E S E L Y*


----------



## Jace

Even seniors eventually like yogurt 

N S Y E T


----------



## JustBonee

Never save your   ear  trumpet.

R    E     R    R    T


----------



## Sunny

Raucous earsplitting rooster racket today.

S G R R Y


----------



## Sparky

Sensitive giraffes resent repetitive yodelling 

E S T E G


----------



## MountainRa

Edith sensed the evil  gargoyle.

H D E L E


----------



## Citygirl

*Heidi did every long exercise!

I D Y G E *


----------



## tinytn

*I Doubt you'll get everything.

I T L T G*


----------



## Tish

It's Time Ladies Tomorrow's Gone

D E S S E


----------



## tinytn

Did Anna see Sara's Earrings?

D A E S S


----------



## Lavinia

Do all elephants smash shops?

OLSHS


----------



## Citygirl

Only lengthy shiny horses shed.

Y Y Y S D


----------



## tinytn

Your year book yesterday ,sold dozens!

R R K Y D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Reading keeps you delightfully smart!*


*G S U Y T *


----------



## Lavinia

Giving schooling uses your talent.

GGSRT


----------



## Tish

Giggling Girls Sing Right Through

G S G T H


----------



## Lavinia

Gardeners shall gather their harvest.

SLRRT


----------



## Tish

Sunshine Lights Red Roses Together

E S D S R


----------



## Pink Biz

Earl should drive Steve's Renault.

LDEST


----------



## Tish

Lily Detests eating small tarts

Y S G L S


----------



## tinytn

Your Sun Glasses look Sensational!

R N S K L


----------



## Pink Biz

Russian nerds sold kitty litter.

N S D Y R


----------



## tinytn

New Standard Dictionary yields Racism

W D Y S M


----------



## Sunny

Why do you saute macaroni?

Y O U E I


----------



## Tish

You Over Used Every Item

U R D Y M


----------



## Lavinia

Urban roads damage your motor.

NSERR


----------



## Citygirl

*Now Sarah eats rare roasts!

W H S E S*


----------



## Sassycakes

W H S E S

Which house sells every season

H E S Y N


----------



## Sparky

Hefty Egyptians start yodeling nonsense 

Y S T G E


----------



## Lavinia

Yellow steam trains generate excitement

WMSET


----------



## tinytn

*William made some Spaghetti tonight'*

*M E E I T*


----------



## Tish

My Eyes Enjoyed Its Tone

Y S D S E


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda said dogs seem eager!

A D S M R*


----------



## Patch

Arthur's dog stole my ribeye!!

S G E Y E


----------



## RubyK

Some goats eat yellow eggs.

E S T W S


----------



## Sunny

Ethan's Scottie tasted William's spaghetti

S E D S I


----------



## Sparky

Singing emus do sound iffy

G S O D Y


----------



## tinytn

Green Snakes often detect you..

N S N T U


----------



## Lavinia

Never sit next to unicorns.

RTTOS


----------



## Patch

Remember to toss overdone steaks.

R O S E S


----------



## Tish

Rude overtones stated enough surprises

E S D H S


----------



## Citygirl

*Every single danger has support.

Y E R S T*


----------



## tinytn

Yolanda earned red stars today

A D D S Y


----------



## MountainRa

Andrew didn’t demand sour yogurt.

W T D R T


----------



## Sparky

Whirling tap dancers require treatment 

G P S E T


----------



## JustBonee

Give plenty support every time.

E    Y     T     Y    E


----------



## Tish

Everyone Yodel To Yaks Echo

E L O S O


----------



## Sparky

Eel lasagne often smells odd 

L E N S D


----------



## tinytn

Lets enjoy nice slow dance 

S Y E W E


----------



## Tish

So, Yesterday evening we etched.

O Y G E D


----------



## Patch

Our young goats eat dogfood.

R G S T D


----------



## tinytn

Reminder: Give Sheep the Dogfood !

R E P E D


----------



## Sunny

Ripe eggplant possibly encourages dancing

E T Y S G


----------



## Tish

Eve taught young sad girls

E T G D S


----------



## Jackie23

Early today George did setups.

Y Y E D S


----------



## Sunny

Yellow yaks enjoy drifting snow

W S Y G W


----------



## Sassycakes

William seldom yells gross words 

M M S S S


----------



## Sparky

Maniac mockingbirds sing stupid songs

C S G D S


----------



## tinytn

Cindy's sister gets drunk sometimes

S R S K S


----------



## Sunny

Stop reading silly kids' stories

P G Y S S


----------



## Tish

Pretty Girl Yaks Sing Songs

Y L S G S


----------



## Lavinia

You let sulky girls stew.

UTYSW


----------



## Patch

Unmannerly to yawn so wide.

Y O N O E


----------



## Sunny

You ordered nine omelet entrees?

U D E T S


----------



## Citygirl

*Unions Did Enter the Singing!

S D R E G*


----------



## Tish

Sunny Days Relax Even Greg

Y S X N G


----------



## Lavinia

Yet size x-plus never grumbles.

TESRS


----------



## Sparky

Thin eel sausages really sizzle 

N L S Y E


----------



## Tish

Never Lose Some Yellow Energy

R E E W Y


----------



## Patch

Ralph's egret eats wounded yaks.

S T S D S


----------



## Lavinia

Sand trickles softly down slopes.

DSYNS


----------



## Owlivia

Duck Squawks Yellow Neck Stretches 

K  S  W  K  S


----------



## Sunny

Kemosabe spreads wise, kind sayings

E S E D S


----------



## tinytn

Even snakes exhume deadly Smells

N S E Y S


----------



## Tish

Never Say Everyone Yodel Songs

R Y E L S


----------



## Lavinia

Runny yellow eggs leave stains.

YWSES


----------



## Owlivia

You Wonder Skies Escape Space
U R S E E


----------



## Lavinia

Urban rats sometimes eat endlessly.

NSSTY


----------



## Citygirl

*Never Send Sausages To Yolanda!

R D S O A*


----------



## JustBonee

Raccoon dog  scurried  outside absentmindedly.

N   G   D    E    Y


----------



## Sparky

Neutered Germans don't encourage yodeling

D S T E G


----------



## Patch

Do science teachers eat granola??

O E S T A


----------



## Tish

Over  Eating Stale Toasted Avacado

R G E D O


----------



## Sunny

Rural grandmas eat dried oats.

L S T D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Let Silly Toads Digest Snails

T Y S T S*


----------



## Patch

The young sisters tried succotash.

E G S D H


----------



## Sunny

Everyone's got strange diets here!

S T E S E


----------



## Sparky

Some Tibetans eat snail ears

E S T L S


----------



## Lavinia

Eating spaghetti tastes like string.

GISEG


----------



## Sunny

Get Imogene some eels, George.

T E E S E


----------



## Tish

Tomorrow Evening Everyone Sing Evenly

W G E G Y


----------



## tinytn

*Wayne got every girl Yodeling  

E Y T Y L G*


----------



## Lavinia

E T Y L G

Eat thick yogurt like gateau.

T K T E U


----------



## Sunny

That kid thinks everyone's ugly

T D S S Y


----------



## Sparky

Tap dancing Swiss started yodeling 

P G S D G


----------



## Sunny

Please, Geneva, stop dancing grandmas!

E A P G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Each action puts Granny safer.

H N S Y R*


----------



## Lavinia

Hats never suit your relatives.

SRTRS


----------



## Tish

Someone Recited Things Remembering stories

E D S G S


----------



## Lavinia

Elder daughter sings good songs.

R R S D S


----------



## Owlivia

Resistance requires soggy donuts sadly.

E S Y S Y


----------



## Sunny

European soldiers yell Swiss yodels.

N S L S S


----------



## Sparky

Nordic starfish like sea shanties 

C H E A S


----------



## Lavinia

Crafty  hens eat all seeds.

YSTLS


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda still tells lies sometimes.

A L S S S*


----------



## Tish

Alas Louise sat silently sulking

S E T Y G


----------



## tinytn

Sarah enjoyed Tiny's  yard garden.

H D S D N


----------



## Patch

Her dad sure didn't notice.

R D E T E


----------



## Lavinia

Riding down empty tracks endlessly.

G N Y S Y


----------



## Sparky

Groggy narcoleptics yodel sluggish yodels

Y S L H S


----------



## JustBonee

You should learn hair styling.

U   D    N     R    G


----------



## tinytn

Unde*r* dog*s *neve*r* remai*n *goo*d

R S R N D*


----------



## Tish

Remember Sarah Ruth Needs Driving

R H H S G


----------



## Owlivia

Rushing Hastily He Spied Gnus

G Y E D S


----------



## Sunny

Giant Yetis Exhibit Dreadful Sloppiness

T S T L S


----------



## ossian

tall sailors tell lies sometimes

L S L S S


----------



## Tish

Larry Sold Lisa Some Sweets

Y D A E S


----------



## Lavinia

Your dog ate every sausage.

R G E Y E


----------



## Sunny

Run, Ginger!  Edward's Yeti Escaped!

N R S I D


----------



## ossian

never risk someone in distress

R K E N S


----------



## Tish

Red Kangaroos Eat Nutty Seeds

D S T Y S


----------



## Lavinia

Don't scatter the yam seed.

T R E M D


----------



## Owlivia

Theatres require extra mirror dusters.

S E A R S


----------



## ossian

Sometimes Ellen and Rachel swear

S N D L R


----------



## Sunny

Some nerds develop language radar.

E S P E R


----------



## Sparky

Extra short parrots eat raisins 

A T S T S


----------



## tinytn

Anyon*e* trie*d *studyin*g* th*e* star*s*?

*E D G E S *


----------



## Lavinia

Eggs don't get eaten slowly.

S T T N Y


----------



## tinytn

Sometime*s* take*s* Te*n* night*s* yearl*y

S S T S Y*


----------



## Tish

Silly Sally Took Some Yams

Y Y K E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes, Yolanda Keep Every Shell!

S A P Y L*


----------



## Sassycakes

S A P Y L

Stay away Pat You'll Learn

Y Y T L N


----------



## JustBonee

Your yard tells loving narrative.  

R   D   S   G   E


----------



## Sunny

Rabid dogs snarl, generating escapes

D S L G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Days Seem Longer Going South.

S M R G H*


----------



## Sparky

Snowmen must regret getting hot

N T T G T


----------



## ossian

Never talk to giant turnips

R K O T S


----------



## Tish

Ronald's Kite Over Took Sam's

S E R K S


----------



## Lavinia

Spend evenings randomly  knitting socks.

D S Y G S


----------



## Sunny

Do shivering yaks go south?

O G S O H


----------



## tinytn

*O*nly *G*eese*, s*ome *o*ld* h*ens

Y E E D S


----------



## Sunny

You'll eventually enjoy doing somersaults.

L Y Y G S


----------



## Tish

Lonely Young Yaks gather solemnly

Y G S R Y


----------



## Owlivia

Your Grungy Socks Repel Yappers

R  Y  S  L  S


----------



## Lavinia

Really you should learn semaphore.

Y U D N E


----------



## Sunny

Your undies don't need exposure

R S T D E


----------



## Lavinia

Replacement service train departing early.

T E N G Y


----------



## Sparky

That Einstein never grew yams 

T N R W S


----------



## Patch

Travel new roads when sightseeing.

L W S N G


----------



## Tish

Luna Was Singing, Never Go

A S G R O


----------



## Lavinia

A snide giggle ruins opera.

A E E S A


----------



## JustBonee

Around evening  Eddie  sings  absentmindedly.

D   G    E   S    Y


----------



## Lavinia

Dies gave exact shapes yesterday.

S E T S Y


----------



## Sunny

Stop eating tomatoes, simultaneously yawning!

P G S Y G


----------



## Lavinia

Please get some yellow grapefruit.

E T E W T


----------



## Sparky

Extraterrestrial turtles eat waterproof toffee 

L S T F E


----------



## tinytn

lets sto*p *t*o *fee*d *elephant*s

S P O D S*


----------



## Lavinia

Spoons pour oatmeal down stomachs

S R L N S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sara's roommate let Nelson sing!

S E T N G*


----------



## Tish

Sam Enjoys The Netball Game

M S E L E


----------



## JustBonee

Make some easy lemon eclairs.

E    E    Y    N   S


----------



## Sparky

Extreme energetic yodelers need sleep 

E C S D P


----------



## Lavinia

Energetic cats sometimes drop presents.

C S S P S


----------



## Citygirl

*Come see some parent spiders.

E E E T S*


----------



## Tish

Even Elizabeth Ended Too Sore

N H D O E


----------



## Lavinia

Nobody has done oral English.

Y S E L H


----------



## JustBonee

You should eat less ham.

U   D   T   S   M


----------



## Lavinia

Under dark tunnels sleep monsters.

R K S P S


----------



## Citygirl

*Robin keeps seeing parking signs.

N S G G S*


----------



## tinytn

New songbirds got George singing

*W S T  E G*


----------



## Sunny

Where should the elephants go?

E D E S O


----------



## tinytn

Elephants demand eating soft Oranges

 S D G T S


----------



## Lavinia

So don't give them sweets.

O T E M S


----------



## Tish

Oliver thought eating Marmalade sweet

R T G E T


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember Tom getting every turtle

R M G Y E*


----------



## Lavinia

Resist making good yesterday's errors.

T G D S S


----------



## Sparky

That Godzilla doesn't seem sane 

T A T M E


----------



## Lavinia

Tea and toast made easily.

A D T E Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Adam denies teaching Edward yodeling.

M S G D G*


----------



## Tish

My Silly Good Dog Gargles

Y Y D G S


----------



## Lavinia

Yesterday, you didn't go shopping.

Y U T O G


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda undertakes truly outrageous gymnastics.

A S Y S S


----------



## Sparky

Automaton Swiss yodelers sound samey 

N S S D Y


----------



## Sunny

Never start Swiss doing yodels.

R T S G S


----------



## Lavinia

Run through spiky grass slowly.

N H Y S Y


----------



## Tish

Never Have You Sung Yodeling

R E U G G


----------



## Sunny

Running elephants usually get gassy.

G S Y T Y


----------



## tinytn

Goats sometimes yell to  Yolanda 

S S L O A


----------



## Sparky

Sleepwalking skunks let off aromas 

G S T F S


----------



## Lavinia

Getting some things fixed soon.

G E S D N


----------



## Tish

Great Energy Spent Doing Nothing

T Y T G G


----------



## JustBonee

Tell  your    teacher general  guidance.

L   R    R    L   E


----------



## tinytn

Louise reads real long Encyclopedias

E S L G S


----------



## Patch

Eight scholarly ladies gave speeches.

T Y S E S


----------



## Lavinia

The young snails eat seedlings.

E G S T S


----------



## Sunny

Every grandma still takes snapshots

Y A L S S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers always lose simple songs.

S S E E S*


----------



## Lavinia

Selfish sons eat everyone's sweets.

H S T S S


----------



## Sparky

Horseshoes seem too stiff sometimes

S M O F S


----------



## Sunny

Swimsuit models often fake surprise

T S N E E


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## RubyK

T S N E E

Trouble started near Evans Elementary.

E D R S Y


----------



## Jace

Even daisies really stay yellow 

N S Y Y W


----------



## Citygirl

*Now some yellow Yaks wither.

W E W S R*


----------



## Sunny

We eat waffles so repeatedly.

E T S O Y


----------



## Lavinia

Wet evenings warrant solitary retreat.

T S T Y T


----------



## Jace

To sit there yourself thinking  

O T E F G


----------



## JustBonee

Over the edge, Frank  grabbed.

R    E    E   K     D


----------



## Sparky

Red eyed elves keep drinking 

D D S P G


----------



## Jace

Doing deeds 'specially pleases God

G S Y S D


----------



## Lavinia

Gyrate, show you still dance.

E W U L E


----------



## Jace

Either way, Uncle likes everyone 

R Y E S E


----------



## Tish

Reverse Your Endless Song Engagement

E R S G T


----------



## Sunny

Evidently, runners seldom get tired

Y S M T D


----------



## tinytn

Yes , some men tried dancing !

S E N D G


----------



## Sparky

Sleepwalking emus never drink Gatorade 

G S R K E


----------



## Lavinia

Guides should remember knots easily.

S D R S Y


----------



## Tish

Sometimes Dorothy Rehearses Song Yodeling.

S Y S G G


----------



## Sunny

Seems you should get going

S U D T G


----------



## Sassycakes

Sam uses Dave to Gamble


M S E O E


----------



## Sunny

My salamander eats oatmeal eagerly

Y R S L Y


----------



## Sparky

Yet reptiles still like yogurt 

T S L E T


----------



## tinytn

That Salad looks edible today

T D S E Y


----------



## Tish

Tom Did Some Exercise Yesterday

M D E E Y


----------



## Patch

Most domesticated elephants eat yams.

T D S T S


----------



## Sunny

Tyrannosaurus Dinasaurs still terrify sometimes.

S S L Y S


----------



## Lavinia

Spoilt sons leave you squirming.

T S E U G


----------



## tinytn

Tigers seemly eat underground Grubworms

S Y T D S


----------



## Tish

Someones Yak Tried Destroying Stuff

S K D G F


----------



## Lavinia

She kindly donated goods freely.

E Y D S Y


----------



## JustBonee

Eat your daily sweet yogurt.

T   R    Y    T   T


----------



## Sunny

Tennis really yanks the tendons.

S Y S E S


----------



## Sparky

Slow yodeling sloths eat syrup

W G S T P


----------



## Lavinia

Wash gently skin that prickles

H Y N T S


----------



## Citygirl

*Heavy Yaks Never Taste Sugar.

Y S R E R *


----------



## Tish

Yesterday Sam Reentered Emergency Rooms

Y M D Y S


----------



## Lavinia

You must dry your shoes.

U T Y R S


----------



## Citygirl

*Under treatment you resume strength!

R T U E H*


----------



## Sunny

Rita tries using epigrams here

A S G S E


----------



## Sparky

Acrobatic sheep get so exuberant

C P T O T


----------



## Lavinia

Cats pretend to open tins.

S D O N S


----------



## tinytn

Some dog owners never spade

E G S R E


----------



## Tish

Eventually Gertrude Sat Reading Entwined

Y E T G D


----------



## Lavinia

You eat traditionally good diet.

U T Y D T


----------



## JustBonee

Use  the yogurt   dishes today.

E    E    T     S    Y


----------



## Sunny

Every election truly satisfies you.  (If only!)

Y N Y S U


----------



## Sassycakes

Y N Y S U

You Never Yell Something Unusual

U R L G L


----------



## Sparky

Unadventurous rabbits like green lettuce 

S S E N E


----------



## Lavinia

She sewed every new embroidery.

E D Y W Y


----------



## Sunny

Evelyn,  do you wear yellow?

N O U R W


----------



## Jackie23

No, our union requires white.

O R N S E


----------



## Tish

Only Remind Norman Saturday Evening

Y D N Y G


----------



## Gemma

You did not yell...GRANDMA?

U D T L A


----------



## Sparky

Undercooked dinosaur tasted like alabaster 

D R D E R


----------



## Sunny

Dad replied, "Dogs eat rutabaga!"

D D S T A


----------



## Raven

Deliver Dad straight to accounting.

R D T O G


----------



## Citygirl

*Rudy Did Tumble Over Geese

Y D E R E   *


----------



## Lavinia

Your dog eats raw eggs.

R G S W S


----------



## Jackie23

Rear gate shuts wobbly sometimes. 

R E S Y S


----------



## Tish

Ruth Enjoyed Some Yellow Sunflowers

H D E W S


----------



## Citygirl

*He dined every Wednesday, somehow.

E D Y Y W*


----------



## Sunny

Every day, Yolanda yells, "Whoopie!"

Y Y A S E


----------



## Lavinia

Yesterday, youths ate some ecstasy.

Y S E E Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling slugs eat escargot yogurt

G S T T T


----------



## Sunny

Get Sparky to taste that!

T Y O E T


----------



## Tish

Today You Owe Everyone Thanks

Y U E E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodeling Usually Entertains Every Singer.

G Y S Y R*


----------



## Sparky

Good yodelers still yodel rubbish 

D S L L H


----------



## Lavinia

Does singing less loose hallucinations?

S G S E S


----------



## Tish

Sugar Gives Some Energy Speed

R S E Y D


----------



## tinytn

Ronald, sure enjoyed Yolanda's  dinner

D E D S R


----------



## JustBonee

Daily exercise does save rubdown. 

Y  E   S    E    N


----------



## Sunny

Yodeling even sometimes entertains neurotics.

G N S S S


----------



## tinytn

Greek neighbors sang sweet songs

K S G T S


----------



## Sparky

Kangaroo stew gets too stodgy 

O W S O Y


----------



## Sunny

Owls were seen outside yesterday

S E N E Y


----------



## Tish

Sally Enjoyed Napping Early Yesterday

Y D G Y Y


----------



## Lavinia

You didn't get yam yogurt

U T T M T


----------



## Sparky

UFOs travel to Mars tonight 

S L O S T


----------



## Sunny

Sometimes ladies opine severe thoughts

S S E E S


----------



## tinytn

Some seniors eat entire sandwich

E S T E H


----------



## Tish

Edward stated the exam's hard

D D E S D


----------



## Lavinia

Did daddy eat some dinner?

D Y T E R


----------



## JustBonee

Did you tell  Eddie  reason?

D    U    L    E    N


----------



## Sunny

Don't utter language evoking naughtiness

T R E G S


----------



## Sparky

Troublesome recalcitrant earwigs get squished 

E T S T D


----------



## Tish

Earlier Today Sally Tap Danced

R Y Y P D


----------



## Lavinia

Recycle Yearly Your Paper Documents

E Y R R S


----------



## Sunny

Even your rooster requires silence

N R R S E


----------



## Lavinia

No rush really, stand easy

O H Y D Y


----------



## Sparky

Old hippie yetis do yodeling 

D E S O G


----------



## tinytn

Dozen Eggs scrambled on Grill

N S D N L


----------



## Lavinia

New students  do need lessons.

W S O D S


----------



## Sunny

What should outsiders do Sunday?

T D S O Y


----------



## Tish

The Day Started Off Yelling

E Y D F G


----------



## Lavinia

Every youngster does face games.

Y R S E S


----------



## Sunny

You really should eat spinach

U Y D T H


----------



## Sparky

Undercooked yodeling duck tastes horrible 

D G K S E


----------



## Sunny

Do Germans keep sniffing edelweiss?

O S P G S


----------



## Lavinia

Or sometimes prefer growing spinach.

R S R G H


----------



## Tish

Research Shows Rover Got High.

H S R T H


----------



## Lavinia

Has She Remembered The Herrings?

S E D E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sally even delivered every sandwich!

Y N D Y H*


----------



## Lavinia

Your neighbour dated your husband.

R R D R D


----------



## Sparky

Rudolph reindeer drinks rum daiquiri  

H R S M I


----------



## Sunny

He really said, "Must I?"

E Y D T I


----------



## Tish

Every Year David Takes Ian

Y R D S N


----------



## tinytn

Your Roses don't smell nice.. 

R S T L E


----------



## Sparky

Reflective sequined tortoises look elegant 

E D S K T


----------



## tinytn

Even dogs sometimes kick Tires

*N S S K S*


----------



## Tish

Nelly sometimes steals kissing smootchies.

Y S S G S


----------



## Lavinia

Your summer sandals get scruffy

R R S T Y


----------



## Sunny

Reading reports sometimes takes years

G S S S S


----------



## Sparky

Giant snails still seem small 

T S L M L


----------



## Tish

Tomorrow sounds like most logical

W S E T L


----------



## Lavinia

We still eat tinned lentils.

E L T D S


----------



## Sunny

Elephants lean toward dreadful snoring

S N D L G


----------



## Sparky

Sloshed Norwegians dance like Godzilla 

D S E E A


----------



## Citygirl

*Don sees even every ant.

N S N Y T*


----------



## tinytn

Northern  Snails never yodel tunes  

N S R L S


----------



## Tish

Noah sings really lovely songs

H S Y Y S


----------



## JustBonee

How should you  yank socks?

W    D    U    K   S


----------



## Sunny

Why does underwear keep shrinking?

Y S R P G


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda still requires plutonium girdles 

A L S M S


----------



## Tish

Alan lets Sally make Soup

N S Y E P


----------



## tinytn

Nina said you eat pickles ?

A D U T S


----------



## Lavinia

A dog understands the signs.

A G S E S


----------



## Sunny

All giraffes seem elegant, somehow

L S M T W


----------



## Sparky

Lethargic snails might taste weak 

C S T E K


----------



## Citygirl

*Children should take every kite.

N D E Y E*


----------



## Sunny

Never deny enjoying your entertainment.

R Y G R T


----------



## Tish

Right, you get rose thornes

T U T E S


----------



## Jace

That's usually the exact saying 

S Y E T G


----------



## tinytn

So your eating those Grapes?

O R G E S


----------



## Lavinia

Opinions rarely get everyone similar.

S Y T E R


----------



## Jace

So, your thinking's everything right 

O  R S G T


----------



## Lavinia

Operations rarely solve gut troubles

S Y E T S


----------



## Sunny

Seems "You're" encourages terrible spelling! *

S E S E G

*Your = possessive, as in: Is that your house?

You're = contraction of "you are," as in "You are eating, or you are thinking."


----------



## Tish

Saturday Evening sees enough growth.

Y G S H H


----------



## tinytn

Your girlfriend said he's Handsome

R D D S E


----------



## Jace

Real diamonds do sparkle extraordinarily. 

L S O E Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Lovely sunset occurred early yesterday.

R L E F N


----------



## Tish

Roland let Eve Find Nothing

D T E D G


----------



## Paco Dennis

Down there everyone does great.

H U G S A


----------



## Lavinia

He undertakes good standard application.

E S D D N


----------



## Sparky

Embarrassed sheep don't do naturism 

D P T O M


----------



## Sunny

Don't put tomatoes on mangoes

T T S N S


----------



## Tish

Today Tom Set New Standards

Y M T W S


----------



## Sunny

You must try watermelon stew!

U T Y N W


----------



## Sparky

Uncouth troublesome yodelers never wash 

H E S R H


----------



## tinytn

Hairless Elephants seem real happy

S S M L Y


----------



## Tish

Sunny Sunday Mornings loving You

Y Y S G U


----------



## Sunny

Yes, you should get underwear

S U D T R


----------



## Lavinia

Shoddy umbrellas don't trap  rain.

Y S T P N


----------



## Tish

Yvonne Slept till past noon

E T L T N


----------



## Jackie23

Every Thursday Ellen takes naps.

Y Y N S S


----------



## Sunny

Yet you never seem sleepy

T U R M Y


----------



## Sparky

Tutankhamun usually requested marmalade yogurt

N Y D E T


----------



## Lavinia

No, you don't endorse that.

O U T E T


----------



## Tish

Over use typing erases text

R E G S T


----------



## JustBonee

Raunchy  email  gave Sara tremors.

Y   L    E    A    S


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda likes energetic acrobatics sometimes

A S C S S


----------



## Tish

Access Secret Cabinet So Silently

S T T O Y


----------



## Patek24

Stop The Terrible Obsessive Yawning

P E E E G


----------



## Sassycakes

Please explain Edna's earing gem.

E N S G M


----------



## Patek24

Every nitwit should give money.

Y T D E Y


----------



## Lavinia

You tried disguising every yawn.

U D G Y N


----------



## Patek24

Under duress got you nowhere.

R S T U E


----------



## Sparky

Rowdy screeching tenors use earplugs 

Y G S E S


----------



## Sunny

Yes, get some eclairs Sunday

S T E S Y


----------



## tinytn

Sometimes the Eatery sells Yams

S E Y S S


----------



## Owlivia

Since  Early Yesterday  She Sighed

E Y YE D


----------



## Tish

Early Yesterday Yvonne Ended Dancing

Y Y E D G


----------



## Prairie dog

Yesterday young dog growled nightly

Y G G D Y


----------



## Lavinia

Young ghosts giggle during Yule.

G S E G E


----------



## Patek24

George sent Evelyn gorgeous emerald.

E T N S D


----------



## Lavinia

Empty the new sump daily.

Y E W P Y


----------



## Sunny

Your elephant will pulverize you

R T L E U


----------



## Sparky

Remember, Tutankhamun liked Egyptian underwear 

R N D N R


----------



## Owlivia

Rightio Nigel Duels Nero's Reply

O L S S Y


----------



## Lavinia

Owls love sitting silently yawning.

S E G Y G


----------



## Sunny

Seems elephants generate youthful giggles

S S E L S


----------



## Tish

Some Sundays Edward Likes Soup

E S D S P


----------



## Citygirl

*Even Sam Denies Sipping Pudding

N M S G G*


----------



## tinytn

Nancy's mom makes good Gravy

S M S D Y


----------



## Sassycakes

S M S D Y

Some men seen dancing yesterday

E N N G Y


----------



## Lavinia

Every new novice gets yogurt.

Y W E S T


----------



## JustBonee

You  wear everything so tight.

U    R    G   O    T


----------



## Sassycakes

URGOT

Unless Robert gets over Tessa

STSRA


----------



## Sunny

Some think she's really awful

E K S Y L


----------



## Sparky

Elvis knows some yodel lyrics 

S S E L S


----------



## Lavinia

Scent sprays end lingering smells.

T S D G S


----------



## Tish

This Sunday Darren Gets Saved

S Y N S D


----------



## Patek24

Send your nanny some donuts.

D R Y E S


----------



## Sunny

Don't roll your eyes, sir!

T L R S R


----------



## Lavinia

Take longer researching something remarkable.

E R G G E


----------



## Patek24

Every red geranium gives excitement!

Y D M S T


----------



## Sunny

You don't mind sharp thorns?

U T D P S


----------



## Tish

Using The Dictionary Provides Spelling

G E Y S G


----------



## Lavinia

Get every young student galvanized.

T Y G T D


----------



## Sparky

Teach your gnu to dance 

H R U O E


----------



## Lavinia

Heavy rain undoes our endeavours.

Y N S R S


----------



## Tish

Young Niel Sings Rightful Songs

G L S L S


----------



## Owlivia

Generally Liberty Sings  Like  Sunshine

Y Y S E E


----------



## Citygirl

*Oops *


----------



## Jackie23

Your Yield Suggest Everlasting Energy.

R D T G Y


----------



## Sassycakes

R D T G Y

Really does Ted grow Yams?


Y S D W S


----------



## Patek24

Your smart daughter wore sandals.

R T R E S


----------



## Lavinia

Relaxing the rules ensures simplicity.

G E S S Y


----------



## JustBonee

Get everything she saved  yesterday.

T     G    E    D    Y


----------



## Sunny

The giant elephant died yesterday.  

E T T D Y


----------



## Sparky

Exhausted tired Tiroleans don't yodel 

D D S T L


----------



## tinytn

Do Dogs still take lessons?

O S L E S


----------



## Lavinia

Our spies learn extra secrets.

R S N A S


----------



## Tish

Ruth Sings Nice aria songs

H S E A S


----------



## Sunny

Her story explained a situation

E Y D A N


----------



## Patek24

Every youngster dreams about noodles.

Y R S T S


----------



## JustBonee

You really should tell Sarah.

U    Y    D    L   H


----------



## Sunny

Uri, your donkey loves hay

I R Y S Y


----------



## tinytn

i remembered your song Yesterday

I D R G Y


----------



## Sparky

Irritating Danish rabbits go yodeling

G H S O G


----------



## Lavinia

Good hosts spoil overnight guests.

D S L T S


----------



## Tish

David Still Loves To Sing

D L S O G


----------



## tinytn

Did Louise sing Old Glory?

D E G D Y


----------



## Sparky

Deluded elderly goats drink yakmilk 

D Y S K K


----------



## Citygirl

*David's yaks still keep keycards.

S S L P S*


----------



## Tish

Silly Sam Let people Slide

Y M T E E


----------



## Patek24

Your mother tasted every eclair.

R R D Y R


----------



## Owlivia

Radical Royals Deliver Yawnable Repasts

L S R E S


----------



## Lavinia

Long songs require exceptional singing.

G S E L G


----------



## Sparky

Goulash slurpers eat like Godzilla 

H S T E A


----------



## Sunny

Her sister tries elephantine acrobatics

R R S E S


----------



## Patek24

Red roses surely excite spinsters.

D S Y E S


----------



## Tish

Doing Some Yoga Eases Stress

G E A S S


----------



## Sunny

George ekzibits atroshusly sinfull speling.

E S Y L G


----------



## Sparky

Eerie samurai yodelers like grimacing  

E I S E G


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Icicle Sometimes Enters Greatness!

Y E S S S*


----------



## tinytn

Yesterday everyone started singing songs

Y E D G S


----------



## Lavinia

Young Ellie does great sandwiches.

G E S T S


----------



## Tish

George Eats Some Toasted Sultanas

E S E D S


----------



## Sunny

Every Scotsman enjoys drinking Scotch.

Y N S G H


----------



## Lavinia

You never see ghosts here.

U R E S E


----------



## Owlivia

Urgently Require Extra Stretched Elbows

Y E A D S


----------



## Sunny

You eat all day, Sam.

U T L Y M


----------



## Sparky

Uncouth Tibetans like yak macaroni 

H S E K I


----------



## Sunny

High somersaults evoke kangaroo imitations.

H S E O S


----------



## tinytn

Horse Shoes emit odor smells. 

E S T R S


----------



## Citygirl

*Elsie seems to remember sometime!

E S O R E*


----------



## Tish

Eric saw orange running emu's

C W E G S


----------



## Lavinia

Children will enjoy going swimming.

N L Y G G


----------



## Sunny

Never let your giraffe gallop.

R L R E P


----------



## Patek24

Radiant ladies recite eleven poems.

T S E N S


----------



## Citygirl

*Train Santa's Elves New System!

N S S W M*


----------



## Sparky

Nocturnal straying snails went missing 

L G S T G


----------



## Tish

Laughing Gas Saturated The Girl

G S D E L


----------



## Lavinia

Go slowly down empty lanes.

O Y N Y S


----------



## Sunny

Only you need yellow shoes.

Y U D W S


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers use dripping wet sponges 

S E G T S


----------



## Lavinia

See everyone going to shops.

E E G O S


----------



## Tish

Evan Eats Good Old Steak

N S D D K


----------



## Sunny

Never say, "Drop dead, king!"

R Y P D G


----------



## Sparky

Rubbish yodelers prefer drinking gin

H S R G N


----------



## Citygirl

*Her Sneakers Resemble Green Newts!

R S E N S*


----------



## Tish

Robert Said Emu Needs Shower

T D U S R


----------



## Sunny

The daring Ukranians surprised Russia.

E G S D A


----------



## Lavinia

Elderly grans sometimes don't attend.

Y S S T D


----------



## Murrmurr

Your shirt seems too drab

R T S O B


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember To Sell Other Beds

R O L R S*


----------



## Sunny

Rolling over lemons really sucks!

G R S Y S


----------



## Lavinia

Green really suits your style.

N Y S R E


----------



## Sparky

Naked yodeling still requires earplugs 

D G L S S


----------



## Citygirl

*Dry Grass Leaves Sweet Smell

Y S S T L*


----------



## Tish

You Still Serve The Law

U L E E W


----------



## Sparky

Underwater llamas eat everything wet

R S T G T


----------



## Lavinia

Resist slamming the gate, thanks.

T G E E S


----------



## Tish

To Get Ed Educated Somehow.

O T D D W


----------



## Sunny

Old Tomatoes Don't Do Well

D S T O L


----------



## Sassycakes

Don shuts the oven Lana

N S E N A


----------



## Tish

Never Say Everyone Needs Aid

R Y E S D


----------



## JustBonee

Remember your early school  dances.

R    R   Y   L    S


----------



## Sunny

Rowdy ruffians yell loud slurs.

Y S L D S


----------



## Tish

Yesterday Sally Laid Down Some

Y Y D N E


----------



## tinytn

Yolanda yodels daily, not evenings

A S Y T S


----------



## Sparky

Alpacas sometimes yodel to sheep 

S S L O P


----------



## Lavinia

Some sheep live on pastureland.

E P E N D


----------



## Tish

Eric put ewes nose down

C T S E N


----------



## Sparky

Clogged trombones still emit noise

D S L T E


----------



## Citygirl

*Dogs Sing Loudly To Eagles 

S G Y O S
*


----------



## Prairie dog

Retrieved toy lost early underwater 


D Y T Y R


----------



## Tish

Did you try Yoga Ruth?

D U Y A H


----------



## tinytn

Don't use your arrogance here

T E R E E


----------



## Citygirl

*The Eagles Returned Early Evening

E S D Y G*


----------



## Owlivia

*Equal Sides Deliver Your Goal

L S R R L*


----------



## Lavinia

Lazy scholars rarely relish learning.

Y S Y H G


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda sometimes yellows her girdle

A S S R E


----------



## Lavinia

A spicy sausage repeats endlessly.

A Y E S Y


----------



## Tish

A Young Elle Stayed Yesterday

A G E D Y


----------



## Patek24

Allison's Grandma Esther died young.

S A R D G


----------



## Prairie dog

Summer almost retired darn good

R T D N D


----------



## Lavinia

Rendered toothless, Don needs dentures.

D S N S S


----------



## tinytn

Didn't Sharon notice stop sign?

T N E P N


----------



## Tish

Ted Now Eats Pene Noodles

D W S E S


----------



## Sunny

Don't worry, she excuses swearing

T Y E S G


----------



## tinytn

Thank you everyone, sounded great !

K U E D T


----------



## Prairie dog

Kill unwanted elk down tonight 

L D K N T


----------



## Lavinia

Lost dog kindly now tracked.

T G Y W D


----------



## JustBonee

The girls yelled with  delight.

E    S    D    H   T


----------



## Lavinia

Even sandy deserts have trees.

N Y S E S


----------



## Sparky

Nonsense yodeling sounds extra stupid

E G S A D


----------



## Tish

Every Girl Sings and Dances

Y L S D S


----------



## Sassycakes

Y L S D S

You loath seeing dead spiders

U H G D S


----------



## tinytn

Uncle Henry gathered dead snakes

E Y D D S


----------



## Sunny

Even you don't dislike snakes

N U T E S


----------



## JustBonee

Nancy   used  the early  session.

Y   D   E   Y   N


----------



## Sparky

Yetis don't eat yogurt now 

S T T T W


----------



## Citygirl

*Sally, Trust Tim To Wait!

Y T M O T *


----------



## tinytn

Your time machine's often truthful !

R E S N L


----------



## Tish

Ruth Eagerly Saved Neils's Leg

H Y D S G


----------



## Lavinia

Hide your diary somewhere guarded.

E R Y E D


----------



## Tish

Erase Records You Enjoyed Dancing

E S U D G


----------



## Sunny

Edna's spelling utterly disappoints Grandma

S G Y S A


----------



## Lavinia

Someone gave you special attention.

E E U L N


----------



## Tish

Each Evening Uriah Learns Nothing

H G H S G


----------



## tinytn

High Grade High School Graduates

H E H L S


----------



## Lavinia

Hairy elephants have leathery skin.

Y S E Y N


----------



## Pink Biz

You should eat your Nutella.

U D T R A


----------



## JustBonee

Using   Dave's  truck raises  attention.

G   S    K    S   N


----------



## Sparky

Goatherders still keep singing nonsense 

S L P G E


----------



## Tish

Simple Logic Pays Great Energy


E C S T Y


----------



## Sunny

Every carrot still turns yellow

Y T L S W


----------



## Lavinia

Your thin legs seem wider.

R N S M R


----------



## Pink Biz

Recipes should never mention rutabagas.

SDRNS


----------



## Sunny

Some designers reveal no style

E S L O E


----------



## Tish

Every Sunday Louis Opens Envelopes

Y Y S S S


----------



## Sunny

Yellow Yaks Sometimes Simply Stink

W S S Y K


----------



## Citygirl

*Will Sam still yodel keenly?

L M L L Y*


----------



## Tish

Leaving Me Lost Lonely Yearning

G E T Y G


----------



## Owlivia

Gala Events Torture Your Gams

A S E R S


----------



## Tish

After Saturday Evening Ruby Sung

R Y G Y G


----------



## Lavinia

Round your garden you gaze.

D R N U E


----------



## Sunny

Daphne really needs uplifting encouragement

E Y S G T


----------



## Sparky

Even yodeling schizophrenics get together 

N G S T R


----------



## Tish

Nanny Goat Started To  Rise

Y T D O E


----------



## Citygirl

*Yesterday The Dr. Ordered Eggshells!  

Y E R D S*


----------



## Sunny

You eat really dreadfully, Seymour.

U T Y Y R


----------



## Lavinia

Useless training your young rabbits.

S G R G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sam gets really gross sometimes

M S Y S S*


----------



## Lavinia

Many see your sparkly sequins.

Y E R Y S


----------



## Tish

Yaks Eat Really Yellow Sandwiches

S T Y W S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sauce tastes yucky without seasoning.

E S Y T G*


----------



## Lavinia

Eggs suit your travelling guests.

S T R G S


----------



## JustBonee

Serve the really great spaghetti.

E   E   Y   T  I


----------



## Lavinia

Elephants enjoy you taking interest.

S Y U G T


----------



## Sunny

So You Use Giant Tools?

O U E T S


----------



## Tish

Skip


----------



## tinytn

O U E T S

only use evening time specials

Y E G E S


----------



## Sassycakes

Yolanda enjoyed going every sunday

A D G Y Y


----------



## Lavinia

Apples don't give you youthfulness.

S T E U S


----------



## JustBonee

Saved the emergency useful supply. 

D   E   Y     L    Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Does anyone yell like you ?

S E L E U


----------



## Sparky

Skewwhiff elves look extra unbalanced 

F S K A D


----------



## Citygirl

*Five sisters keep awaking drunk

E S P G K*


----------



## Lavinia

Eggs, softly poached, glorify kedgeree

S Y D Y E


----------



## Sunny

So you don't yodel, Ethelbert?

O U T L T


----------



## Prairie dog

old underwear too loose today 

D R O E Y


----------



## Tish

Did Robert Open Envelopes Yesterday?

D T N S Y


----------



## tinytn

Did Tony not see you????

D Y T E U


----------



## Owlivia

Decorate  Your  Tiny  Evergreen  Umbrella.

E  R  Y  N  A


----------



## Citygirl

Each Renter Yodels New Attempts.

H R S W S


----------



## JustBonee

Have reminders  situated  where seen.

E    S    D    E   N


----------



## tinytn

Every spring dad enjoys napping

Y G D S G


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda's go-go dancing scared Godzilla 

S O G D A


----------



## Tish

Some Ogre Gave David Attitude

E E E D E


----------



## Citygirl

*Edwin Eats Every Danish Edible.

N S Y H E*


----------



## tinytn

Nancy said your have earmites ?

Y D R E S


----------



## Lavinia

You don't read every story.

U T D Y Y


----------



## Sunny

Ursala's turtle didn't yell, "Yippee!"

S E T L E


----------



## Sparky

Stretched elongated tortoises look eerie 

D D S K E


----------



## Lavinia

Dedicated doctors seldom know everything

D S M W G


----------



## Sassycakes

Do single men want girlfriends

O E N T S


----------



## Citygirl

*Only Eagles Never Trade Secrets

Y S R E S*


----------



## Tish

You Seriously Read Every Sentence.

U Y D Y E


----------



## Lavinia

Under your desk you effervesce.

R R K U E


----------



## Sunny

Ridiculing rogues keep undermining expectations.

G S P G S


----------



## Lavinia

Getting some peace gives solace.

G E E S E


----------



## Sparky

Gorging eighteen éclairs seems excessive 

G N S S E


----------



## Sunny

Great news! Sparky survives eating!   

T S Y S G


----------



## Tish

Today Singing Youth Sing Gaily

Y G H G Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodeling Gets High Grades, Yolanda!

G S H S A*


----------



## Sunny

Gee, silver hair seems awesome!

E R R S E


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric repeating Romanians sound echoey  

C G S D Y


----------



## Lavinia

Cats get silly during Yule.

S T Y G E


----------



## Sparky

Screeching Tyrolean yodelers get earache 

G N S T E


----------



## Lavinia

Gates never stop toads entering.

S R P S G


----------



## Sunny

Gymnasts never seem to expire.

S R M O E


----------



## Lavinia

Some rats move on eventually

E S E N Y


----------



## Sassycakes

E S E N Y

Ed sent Ella new Yams

D T A W S


----------



## Sunny

Don't talk about worrisome subjects

T K T E S


----------



## tinytn

Taking Kate to expensive stores

G E O E S


----------



## Tish

George Echos Other Echos Sounds

E S R S S


----------



## Lavinia

Emotional songs risk someone sobbing.

L S K E G


----------



## Sunny

Laughter sometimes keeps everyone going

R S S E G


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember Saving Sally's Egg Glasses?

R G S G S *


----------



## Tish

Remind George sometimes girls swim

D E S S M


----------



## Sparky

Don't eat spinach sandwiches much 

T T H S H


----------



## Tish

Tomorrow Tina Has Some Housework

W A S E K


----------



## Lavinia

Women always should exercise knees.

N S D E S


----------



## Tish

Never Say Don't Exercise Sally

R Y T E Y


----------



## Sunny

Roast your turkey every year.

T R Y Y R


----------



## Lavinia

Try Revising Your Yuletide Rules

Y G R E S


----------



## Sunny

Yuri's grass really encourages snakes

S S Y S S


----------



## Citygirl

*Slimy snakes yodel super sometimes.

Y S L R S*


----------



## tinytn

Your sister likes reading stories?

R R S G S


----------



## Tish

Red  Robins Sing Gorgeous Songs

D S G S S


----------



## Citygirl

*Don's singing gets super strong!

S G S R G*


----------



## Sunny

Seems grasshoppers simply remain green.

S S Y N N


----------



## Lavinia

Susan's sewing your new napkins.

S G R W S


----------



## Sunny

She greatly regrets weaving sheets.

E Y S G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Each Yak Saves Grass Samples! 

H K S S S

*


----------



## Lavinia

He kindly saved surplus  sherry.

E Y D S Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Even your dog sometimes yawns,

N R G S S


----------



## Tish

No Regrets George Singing Show

O S E G W


----------



## Lavinia

On Sundays, everyone goes walking.

N S E S G


----------



## Citygirl

*No Sense Even Sending Greenskeeper.

O E N G R*


----------



## tinytn

Once everyone nods , go right!

E E S O T


----------



## Sunny

Eggs evidently supply omelet taste

S Y Y T E


----------



## tinytn

Steam your yellow towels everyday

M R W S Y


----------



## Lavinia

Make rice with strawberry yogurt.

E E H Y T


----------



## Tish

Easy Eating Healthy Yogurt Tubs

Y G Y T S


----------



## Lavinia

You got your time slot.

U T R E T


----------



## Pebbles

Uncle Tommy rationed everyone's toffees

E Y D S S


----------



## Lavinia

End your day sleeping soundly.

D R Y G Y


----------



## Sparky

Don't regret yodeling good yodels 

T T G D S


----------



## Pebbles

Today Tina gave Dave sandwiches.

Y A E E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yaks Always Eat Egg Sandwiches!  

S S T G S*


----------



## Tish

Swans Swim The Gap Sideways

S M E P S


----------



## Lavinia

Some men expect perfect service.

E N T T E


----------



## Pebbles

Every night Tom takes Ex-lax

Y T M S X


----------



## Sunny

Young technicians must study xrays

G S T Y S


----------



## Pebbles

Got some tasty yoghurts Saturday

T E Y S Y


----------



## Tish

Tomorrow Evening You Sing Yesterday

W G U G Y


----------



## Pebbles

While going upstairs Gloria yawned

E G S A D


----------



## Patch

Eat green salads all day.

T N S L Y


----------



## Pebbles

Today Nigel sorted Laura's yard

Y L D S D


----------



## Sunny

Your loud daughter sings dreadfully

E D R S Y


----------



## Pebbles

Earlier Deborah read Sam's yearbook

R H D S K


----------



## Lavinia

Really handy, doing some knitting.

Y Y G E G


----------



## Sunny

You yell greetings elegantly, Gertrude

U L S Y E


----------



## Tish

Under Low Seas Yaks Enjoy

R W S S Y


----------



## Patch

Remember when Sam's sister yawned?

R N S R D


----------



## Lavinia

Right now someone requires dinner.

T W E S R


----------



## Sparky

Transylvanians want extra strong rhubarb 

S T A G B


----------



## Citygirl

Some Tigers Always Get Bitten

E S S T N


----------



## Lavinia

Even some soldiers tremble nervously.

N E S E Y


----------



## Patch

Not everyone's stomach enjoys yogurt.

T S H S T


----------



## Sunny

English sandwiches sometimes taste Norwegian

H S S E N


----------



## Tish

Honey Soaked Seeds Eaten Nimbly

Y D S N Y


----------



## Patch

Yolanda didn't seem nice yesterday.

A T M E Y


----------



## Patek24

April then May, every year.

L N Y Y R


----------



## Patch

Laura noticed your youthful recklessness.

A D R L S


----------



## Pebbles

After drinking Ronald loudly snored

R G D Y D


----------



## Sunny

Running greatly decreases your derriere.

G Y S R E


----------



## Pebbles

Give your soup ready early

E R P Y Y


----------



## Patch

Early records prove your youthfulness.

Y S E R S


----------



## Tish

You Served Emergency Rescuers Safely

U D Y S Y


----------



## Patch

Ursula devoured your strawberry yogurt.

A D R Y T


----------



## Owlivia

All Dentists Repair Your Teeth.

L S R R H


----------



## Sparky

Lethargic snails rarely rush headlong 

C S Y H G


----------



## Lavinia

Cosiness sends you home gladly.

S S U E Y


----------



## Patch

Shearing sheep usually entertains youngsters.

G P Y S S


----------



## Tish

Good People you sing songs

D E U G S


----------



## Owlivia

Dig Evenly Under Garden Shrubs

G Y R N S


----------



## Lavinia

Get your ripe noodles soon.

T R E S N


----------



## Sunny

Try ripening eggplant spaghetti next.

Y G T I T


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers go to Iceland tonight

S O O D T


----------



## Patch

Special Operations officers directed training.

L S S D G


----------



## Sassycakes

L S S D G

Let Sam Start dating Gina


T M T G A


----------



## Patch

Too many turtles get annoying.

O Y S T G


----------



## Patek24

Our youngest son teaches Geometry.

R T N S Y


----------



## Patch

Returned the new shoes yesterday.

D E W S Y


----------



## tinytn

Did everyone write sentences yesterday?

D E E S Y


----------



## Sunny

Did everyone eat sandwiches yesterday?

D E T S Y


----------



## Sparky

Did everyone try some yodeling?

D E Y E G


----------



## tinytn

Don exercised yelling "everythings great!!"

N D G S T


----------



## Tish

Neil does great soup toast

L S T P T


----------



## tinytn

Lets sing to Paula  today

S G O A Y


----------



## Patch

Scenic getaways on a yacht.

C S N A T


----------



## Sparky

Cheap shoddy nosebags are thinner 

P Y S E R


----------



## Citygirl

*People Yodel Sometimes, Even Rabbits!

E L S N S*


----------



## tinytn

Every Love song never stops

Y E G R S


----------



## Tish

Yesterday Edward gave Rose sugar

Y D E E R


----------



## Owlivia

Yosemite darlings, everyone's excitedly returning.

E S S Y G


----------



## Sunny

Elders seldom send you greetings

S M D U S


----------



## Sparky

Smelly monkfish don't use soap

Y H T E P


----------



## Tish

Yesterday Harry Told Edward Privately

Y Y D D Y


----------



## Citygirl

Yaks Yodel Daily During Yuletide!

S L Y G E


----------



## Patch

Several languishing youth got educated.

L G H T D


----------



## Sunny

Lizards generally have tail decorations.

S Y E L S


----------



## Citygirl

*Some Yaks Even Like Snow!

E S N E W*


----------



## Tish

Every Son Needs Energetic Wins

Y N S C S


----------



## Citygirl

*Your Neighbors Sound Comical Sometimes!

R S D L S*


----------



## Owlivia

Rich Swedish Duchesses Love Shopping.

H H S E G


----------



## Patch

Has Henrietta seen Edna's girdle?

S A N S E


----------



## Sparky

Seven aardvarks never seem enough

N S R M H


----------



## tinytn

Nobody saw Rita make Housecalls 

Y W A E S


----------



## JustBonee

You will always  eat  supper.

U   L    S    T   R


----------



## Citygirl

*Usually Lights Start To React!

Y S T O T *


----------



## Tish

Yaks Sing Together On Tune

S G R N E


----------



## Lavinia

Senior generation rarely need education.

R N Y D N


----------



## Tish

Ready Noah? You Dance now

Y H U E W


----------



## Owlivia

Yields Have Under Exaggerated Wages

S E R D S


----------



## Tish

Sara Enjoys Reading Dance Songs

A S G E S


----------



## Sunny

And she gets exercise somehow.

D E S E W


----------



## Patch

Did each student eat watermelon?

D H T T N


----------



## tinytn

Did Helen try the Noodlesoup?

D N Y E P


----------



## Owlivia

Distinguished New Yorker's Expect Privacy.

D W S T Y


----------



## Sunny

Do wallabies still terrify you?

O S L Y U


----------



## Sparky

Only special llamas yodel unaided 

Y L S L D


----------



## Tish

You Learn So Learn Diligently

U N O N Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Unhappy Newbies Often Nap, Yolanda.

Y S N P A*


----------



## Patch

You should never pet armadillos.  

U D R T S


----------



## Tish

Under Darkness Robert Tried Sleeping

R S T D G


----------



## tinytn

Resting sometimes takes days getting

G S S S G


----------



## Patch

Grind some summer sausage, Grandpa!

D E R E A


----------



## Sparky

Dancing eels rarely entertain anyone 

G S Y N E


----------



## Patch

Great seeing your new excitement.

T G R W T


----------



## Sunny

Try getting roosters with teeth

Y G S H H


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## tinytn

You got some hot ham?

U T E T M


----------



## Patch

Using two enemas tomorrow morning.  (Where do these thoughts come from?)

G O S W G


----------



## Lavinia

Going out soon with girls.

G T N H S


----------



## Sparky

Going to need horseradish soon 

G O D H N


----------



## JustBonee

Giving out daily health news.

G   T   Y   H   S


----------



## Tish

Get The Yellow Handed Screwdriver

T E W D R


----------



## Patch

Two eggs were dating radishes.

O S E G S


----------



## tinytn

Older Seniors enjoy going South

R S Y G H


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember Sandra, You Get Her

R A U T R*


----------



## Lavinia

Rake ants under the rug.

E S R E G


----------



## Owlivia

Extra  Special  Rulers  Each Graduate.

A L S H E


----------



## Citygirl

*All Lions Should Have Energy!

L S D E Y*


----------



## Sparky

Lethargic sardines don't ever yodel 

C S T R L


----------



## Lavinia

Cats seem to recognise logic.

S M O E C


----------



## Sunny

Seniors must own ergonomic chairs

S T N C S


----------



## Tish

Serious Tones Never Cause Stress

S S R E S


----------



## Patch

Sick sisters remembered eating sushi.

K S D G I


----------



## Sunny

Keep smiling despite grueling irritations.

P G E G S


----------



## tinytn

Pigs got excited getting Slop!

 S T D G P


----------



## JustBonee

Store  the  daily  groceries  properly.

E   E    Y   S   Y


----------



## Sparky

Every evening yodelers still yodel... 

Y G S L L


----------



## Lavinia

Yogurt gives slugs long life.

T S S G E


----------



## tinytn

Tina showed some great entertainment

A D E T T


----------



## Tish

Adam Directed Eve To Taste

M D E O E


----------



## Patch

Men don't eat overcooked eggs. 

N T T D S


----------



## Patek24

Next Tuesday the doctors strike.

T Y E S E


----------



## Lavinia

Take your egg sandwiches elsewhere.

E R G S E


----------



## tinytn

Early rain grow seeds easier

Y N W S R


----------



## Tish

You never want some rice

U R T E E


----------



## Patch

Underfed rabbits tried eating eclairs.  

D S D G S


----------



## Sassycakes

Did Steven destroy Greg's scooter? 

D N Y S R


----------



## Patch

Didn't need your selfish retort.

T D R H T


----------



## Lavinia

The dust really has thickened.

E T Y S D


----------



## Sunny

Earsplitting tomcats yowl so dreadfully.

G S L O Y


----------



## Sparky

Goldfish still like octopus yogurt 

H L E S T


----------



## tinytn

Hogs like eating sweets sometimes,,

S E G S S


----------



## Sassycakes

Sue even got sick Saturday

E N T K Y


----------



## Tish

Every Naughty Toddler Kicks you

Y Y R S U


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling yaks really sound unnatural 

G S Y D L


----------



## Sunny

Giraffes sometimes yodel dirges lengthily

S S L S Y


----------



## Tish

Slithering Snakes Like Sunny Yards

G S E Y S


----------



## Patch

Giggling sisters eat yogurt smoothies.  

G S T T S


----------



## Seren

Gentle souls talk too softly.

E S K O Y


----------



## Patch

Every single kid owes you.

Y E D S U


----------



## Gemma

Your evening doesn't suit us.

R G T T S


----------



## Lavinia

Red garters tempt the senses.

D S T E S


----------



## Owlivia

During sunrise the eagle soars.

G E E E S


----------



## Lavinia

Get eleven elephants eventually singing

T N S Y G


----------



## Sunny

Tremendous noise surrounds yapping greyhounds

S E S G S


----------



## Sparky

Sober elves still get sloshed 

R S L T D


----------



## Patch

Ralph should let Tina dance.

H D T A E


----------



## Tish

Helen Dated Tom After Edna

N D M R A


----------



## Lavinia

Never doubt my real affection.

R T Y L N


----------



## Sunny

Run to your lover, now!

N O R R W


----------



## Citygirl

*New Oars Row Rougher Water

W S W R R*


----------



## tinytn

Western show with Roger Rabbit !

N W H R T


----------



## Lavinia

Now wheels have really turned!

W S E Y D


----------



## Tish

What Simon Explained Yesterday David.

T N D Y D


----------



## Sassycakes

T N D Y D

Tina's neighbor donates yearly donations 


S R S Y S


----------



## tinytn

Sometimes Rita says your sweet 

S A S R T


----------



## Patch

Student athletes sometimes require therapy.

T S S E Y


----------



## Lavinia

The solar system enthralls yachtsmen.

E R M S N


----------



## Sparky

Eloquent ramblings might sound normal

T S T D L


----------



## tinytn

The sheep took Diane's  Lamb?

E P K S B


----------



## Sunny

Egotistical politicians keep spouting blarney.

L S P G Y


----------



## Tish

Last Summer Pearls given you

T R S N U


----------



## Patch

The rowdy students need understanding.

E Y S D G


----------



## Citygirl

*Every youth studies dog growling!

Y H S G G*


----------



## Lavinia

Young husbands sometimes get greedy.

G S S T Y


----------



## Sunny

Gremlins still sometimes torment you.

S L S T U


----------



## Citygirl

*Sue loses some time unaware!

E S E E E*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Excellent singers enjoy elongated entertaining.

T S Y D G


----------



## Tish

Ted said you don't go

D D U T O


----------



## Patch

Did Doris use Tom's ottoman?

D S E S N


----------



## Paco Dennis

Doug saw elephants swimming near

G W S G R


----------



## Patch

Gossip will sometimes get repeated.

P L S T D


----------



## Lavinia

Please leave slimy toads downstairs.

E E Y S S


----------



## Sunny

Grandpa witnessed Santa's green reindeer.

A D S N R


----------



## Paco Dennis

Ernest eyed Yolanda's soft sofa.

T D S T A


----------



## Lavinia

Try doing sit-ups talking animatedly.

Y G S G Y


----------



## Tish

You go South green Yak

U O H N K


----------



## Patch

Under our house, newts kiss.

R R E S S


----------



## Seren

Ruby runs every single Saturday.

Y S Y E Y


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda sometimes yells, "Eat yams!"

A S S T S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Artists seldom sell thoughtless sceneries.

S M L S S


----------



## Citygirl

*Some meaningless ladies save seeds.

E S S E S *


----------



## Sparky

Even seven samurai eat sausages 

N N I T S


----------



## tinytn

Nine nickles inside Tom's shoes?

E S E S S


----------



## Tish

Every Sunday Elsie Sings Songs

Y Y E S S


----------



## Lavinia

Your young eyes see spectres.

R G S E S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Raison gravy served every Sunday.

N Y D Y Y


----------



## Citygirl

*New Years Day Yolanda Yodels!

W S Y A S*


----------



## Sunny

What should you ask Sheldon?

T D U K N


----------



## Tish

The Dark Unicorn Knows Nothing

E K N S G


----------



## Sparky

Elves knit nice snug gloves 

S T E G S


----------



## Tish

Sally Told Edward Get Sam

Y D D T M


----------



## Patch

You didn't do the math!!

U T O E H


----------



## Sunny

Use the open entrance, Harold.

E E N E D


----------



## Patch

Eating egg noodles excited Deborah. 

G G S D H


----------



## Lavinia

Good girls seldom do hash.

D S M O H


----------



## Sparky

Don't serve mounds of horseradish 

T E S F H


----------



## tinytn

Take every Shell Fish Home

E Y L H E


----------



## Citygirl

*Even Yolanda lost her earrings!

N A T R S*


----------



## Tish

Not all Teenagers Rap Songs

T L S P S


----------



## Sassycakes

True Lovers sing pretty songs


E S G Y S


----------



## tinytn

Ever see Gale yodeling  songs?

R E E G S


----------



## Sassycakes

Rose even enjoys Greek songs

E N S K S


----------



## tinytn

Every night , stars keep shining 

Y T S P G


----------



## Sassycakes

Yolanda tried spoiling Pat's Grandson 

A D G S N


----------



## Owlivia

After dining Gloria said, "Nightnight."

R G A D T


----------



## Lavinia

Reporters generally avoid  daily topics.

S Y D Y S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Safe yards demand yellow sunflowers.

E S D W S


----------



## Lavinia

Everyone should drink with straws.

E D K H S


----------



## Sunny

Evelyn's daughter keeps holiday souveniers

S R S Y S


----------



## Tish

Some Readers Sing Your Song

E S G R G


----------



## Owlivia

Etch Sales Got Ridiculous Gong

H S T S G


----------



## Patch

Her science teacher seemed giddy.

R E R D Y


----------



## Sunny

Really expect romance, don't you?

Y T E T U


----------



## Lavinia

You test everyone's true intentions.

U T S E S


----------



## Owlivia

Until Tonight She Expected Sanity

L T E D Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Let Ted Eat Dirty Yams

T D T Y S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Two days 'till your settled

O S L R D


----------



## tinytn

Old socks look real dirty ! 

D S K L Y


----------



## Tish

David Silently Knew Lonely Yaks

D Y W Y S


----------



## Lavinia

Did you want yesterday's slops?

D U T S S


----------



## Sunny

Don't use the smelly surplus

T E E Y S


----------



## Lavinia

Test every egg you see.

T Y G U E


----------



## Paco Dennis

Take your great uncle Eugene.

E R T E E


----------



## Tish

Every Rotten Tree Eventually Expires

Y N E Y S


----------



## Patch

Yolanda never enjoyed your selfishness.  

A R D R S


----------



## Lavinia

A rash doesn't require surgery

Y H T E A


----------



## Sunny

Yolanda has to eat artichokes.

A S O T S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Antiseptic salve only treats skin

C E Y S N


----------



## Tish

Calling Everyone You Sing Now!

G E U G W


----------



## Lavinia

Green eggs usually get wasted.

N S Y T D


----------



## Patch

Never suggest Yolanda's terrapin died.

R T S N D


----------



## Sparky

Racing tortoises sometimes need diapers 

G S S D S


----------



## tinytn

Good Samaritians serve Disabled Sailors 

D S E D S


----------



## Sunny

Don't start eating drippy sandwiches

T T G Y S


----------



## Tish

The Tiger got yellow sunspots

E R T W S


----------



## Sassycakes

Eric really trusted Walters Story

C Y D S Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Ernest's rug tear was sloppy

S G R S G


----------



## Sassycakes

Does Robert Really Respect you?

S T Y T U


----------



## Lavinia

Start teaching your teenagers understanding

T G R S G


----------



## Paco Dennis

To go 'round several gargoyles

O O D L S


----------



## Sunny

Our octopus doesn't like swimmers

R S T E S


----------



## Sassycakes

Robert stopped taking Edna's soup 

T D G S P


----------



## Prairie dog

Thursday day groceries shopping planned

Y Y S G D


----------



## tinytn

Your yellow shirt got dirty

R W T T Y


----------



## Tish

Righting Wrong Teaching Techniques Yesterday

G G G S Y


----------



## Sunny

Girls get giggly singing yodels

L T Y G S


----------



## Patch

Lila took your grandparents supper.

A K R S R


----------



## Sassycakes

Alice kept Ron's senior ring

E T S R G


----------



## Citygirl

*Every Toad Seems Really Greasy!

Y D S Y Y*


----------



## Lavinia

You detest seeing youngsters yelling.

U T G S G


----------



## Sunny

Utterly terrifying gargoyles seem gross

Y G S M S


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling gargoyles seem more scary 

G S M E Y


----------



## tinytn

Get some more energy ya'll

T E E Y L


----------



## Tish

The Evil Elf Yelled Loudly

E L F D Y


----------



## Patch

Elm leaves flew downwind yesterday.

M S W D Y


----------



## tinytn

My son went dancing yesterday,,

Y N T G Y


----------



## Lavinia

You never take grandma yodelling.

U R E A G


----------



## Sunny

Usually, roaring exasperates all grandmas.

Y G S L S


----------



## Lavinia

Yellow glass sparkles like sunshine

W S S E E


----------



## Sparky

Warthogs start snoring each evening 

S T G H G


----------



## Tish

Silly Teens go hiding gold

Y S O G D


----------



## Lavinia

You seldom observe gorillas dancing.

U M E S G


----------



## Sassycakes

Uncle Mike even served Gravy

E E N D Y


----------



## tinytn

Eventually everyone needs diet Yoguart 

Y E S T T


----------



## Sparky

Yetis eat syrup topped tapioca 

S T P D A


----------



## Citygirl

*Silly Toads Pat Down Ashes

Y S T N S*


----------



## tinytn

Yesterday Sam tried new shoes

Y M D W S


----------



## Patch

Yolanda made doughnuts with spaghetti.  

A E S H I


----------



## Tish

Ashly Enjoys Sometimes having Ice Cream

Y S S G M


----------



## Lavinia

You sometimes see geese mating

U S E E G


----------



## Paco Dennis

Useless sayings evoke egregious gaffes

S S E S S


----------



## Patch

Several soldiers escaped sword skirmishes.

L S D D S


----------



## Tish

Larry Sat Down Drinking Soda

Y T N G A


----------



## Sunny

Yesterday the neighbors gossiped atrociously

Y E S D Y


----------



## tinytn

Your egg Salad,  delicious yesterday

R D G S Y


----------



## Patch

Roger's daughter got sick yesterday.

S R T K Y


----------



## Seren

She rented the kayak yesterday

E D E K Y


----------



## Lavinia

Even disguised, everyone knows you.

N D E S U


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Nothing describes everything successfully, understand?

G S G Y D


----------



## Citygirl

*Gerald says gentle Yaks dance!

D S E S E*


----------



## Patch

Did someone eat Sam's eclairs?

D E T S S


----------



## Tish

David eats tasty sweet sugar

D S Y T R


----------



## Sunny

Don't say you tried, Reginald.

T Y U D D


----------



## tinytn

Try your utmost diddly squat

Y R T Y T


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda really tried yodeling tonight 

A Y D G T


----------



## Tish

Anna Yellow Dyed Gloves Twice

A W D S E


----------



## tinytn

A Witch discovered something Evil .. 

A H D G L


----------



## Lavinia

A handle doesn't generally lock.

A E T Y K


----------



## Sunny

Awed Englishmen thank you kindly

D N K U Y


----------



## Sparky

Don't need kazooing ukulele yodelers 

T D G E S


----------



## Lavinia

Tidy daughters get extra sweets.

Y S T A S


----------



## tinytn

your salad tasted a little soggy

R D D A E Y


----------



## Patch

tinytn said:


> your salad tasted a little soggy
> 
> R D D A E Y


Somehow we got to 6 letters instead of 5.  I'll take the first 5 to get back on track.

Rich dudes don't anger easily.

H S T R Y


----------



## Tish

History Students Try Ruling Youths

Y S Y G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda sent Yaks grass stubble.

A T S S E

*


----------



## Farrah Nuff

At the second sign, exit

T E D N T


----------



## Patch

Tenants eating doughnuts noticed termites.

S G S D S


----------



## Sunny

Some grandmas simply dote sickeningly

E S Y E Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Ernest said yes early yesterday

T D S Y Y


----------



## Citygirl

Ted Denys Saving Yodeling Yaks

D S G G S


----------



## tinytn

Doctor sometimes give good Shots

R S E D S


----------



## Sparky

Real sweet elves desire sugar 

L T S E R


----------



## Sassycakes

L T S E R

Louis took some  escape route

S K E E E


----------



## Lavinia

Sharpen knives equally, ensuring efficiency.

N S Y G Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Never say you girls yodel!

R Y U S L*


----------



## Tish

Right You, Use Some Length

T U E E H


----------



## Patch

Two unicorns entertained excitable housewives.

O S D E S


----------



## Citygirl

*One Sided Dieter Eats Sausages!

E D R S S *


----------



## Patch

Each director really seemed successful.

H R Y D L


----------



## Lavinia

He read your diary, laughing.

E D R Y G


----------



## Sunny

Edelweiss does rouse yodeling grandly

S S E G Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Soon someone entered gently yodeling.

N E D Y G*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Never end doing your gig

R D G R G


----------



## Citygirl

*Riders dine generally riding gently.

S E Y G Y*


----------



## Sassycakes

S E Y G Y

Saw eleven young girls yodeling  

W N G S G


----------



## Tish

Writing nothing good Sue gaveup

G G D E P


----------



## Patch

Grandparents getting dentures eat pudding.

S G S T G


----------



## tinytn

Sometimes , Grampa's sixteen  teeth grind,,

S S N H D


----------



## Citygirl

*Soon Stephen needs heavy dirt!

N N S Y T*


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Norman needs some yoyo training.

N S E O G


----------



## Sunny

Now, swift eating originates gas

W T G S S


----------



## Paco Dennis

When two gamble, somebodies sore

N O E S E


----------



## Patch

Not one elephant seemed excited.

T E T D D


----------



## Lavinia

Two elephants tried dirty dancing.

O S D Y G


----------



## Tish

Olivia's Sister Doris Yodels Great

S R S S T


----------



## Citygirl

*Send Ronda sweets soon, Tim!

D A S S N M*


----------



## Sunny

D A S N M

Dave and Sue never married

E D E R D


----------



## Paco Dennis

Elephants destroyed every red daffodil

S D Y D L


----------



## Tish

Summer Dreaming Your Day's Lazy

R G R S Y


----------



## Sparky

Reindeer get rheumatism singing yodels  

R T M G L


----------



## Tish

Ruth Taught Music, Girls Laughed.

H T C S D


----------



## Lavinia

Hope the commotion settles down.

E E N S N


----------



## Sunny

Ethiopian elephants never seem nervous

N S R M S


----------



## JustBonee

Never serve relatives measly  salad.

R   E   S   Y   D


----------



## Paco Dennis

Reggie enjoys seasonal yard displays

E S L D S


----------



## Sassycakes

E S L D S

Ed Studied Law during  Summer


D D W G R


----------



## Lavinia

Dinky doughnuts were greatly relished.

Y S E Y D


----------



## Sparky

Yucatan seaweed eaters yodel daily

N D S L Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Never Destroy Snails Lovely Yodels.

R Y S Y S*


----------



## Sassycakes

R Y S Y S

Rob yells sometimes you shout

B S S U T


----------



## Patch

Bossy Susan shut up today!

Y N T P Y


----------



## Tish

Yaks Never Touch Party Yams

S R H Y S


----------



## Patch

Someone really hid your skillet.

E Y D R T


----------



## Citygirl

*Every young Doctor reads "Time"

Y G R S E*


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling ghosts really sound eerie 

G S Y D E


----------



## tinytn

Ghosts sometimes yodel during Evening

S S L G G


----------



## Patch

Somber students loathe giggly girls.

R S E Y S


----------



## Sassycakes

*R S E Y S

Rob saved Ed your Son

B D D R N*


----------



## Tish

Brian Daniels drives really nice

N S S Y E


----------



## tinytn

Noah sang songs yesterday Evening 

H G S Y G


----------



## Lavinia

Hugh gathers silly young girls.

H S Y G S


----------



## Sunny

He saw your giggling sister

E W R G R


----------



## tinytn

Every Witch require Ghost Riders

Y H E T S


----------



## Sparky

Yetis hate eating their shoes

S E G R S


----------



## Tish

Silver eggs grow rapidly strong

R S W Y G


----------



## Sunny

Real southerners want yellow grits

L S T W S


----------



## tinytn

Last season the weeds scattered

T N E S D


----------



## Sparky

Tutankhamun never enjoyed sand dancing  

N R D D G


----------



## Tish

Never read dark depictions Grimwald

R D K S D


----------



## Sassycakes

R D K S D

Rob didn't know Sue's Dad.

B T W S D


----------



## Patch

By the way, Sam died!

Y E Y M D


----------



## Sunny

Yes, even you made donuts

S N U E S


----------



## Sparky

Seems nautical unicorns eat spinach

S L S T H


----------



## Lavinia

Snakes languidly slide through hedges

S Y E H S


----------



## Tish

Sarah, you enjoy heavenly songs?

H U Y Y S


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Hurry up, you young slugs!

Y P U G S


----------



## Lavinia

Yesterday, people's umbrellas got shredded.

Y S S T D


----------



## Sassycakes

You should stay today Donna

U D Y Y A


----------



## Sunny

Usually, don't you yodel Alpishly?

Y T U L Y


----------



## Patch

Your timid uncle likes you.

R D E S U


----------



## Paco Dennis

Resurrected dead end soon underground

D D D N D


----------



## Sparky

Donald Duck don't need diapers 

D K T D S


----------



## Tish

David Knew To Duck Swords

D W O K S


----------



## tinytn

Did work outs ,kept slim

D K S T M


----------



## Patch

Doesn't kindness supposedly trump meanness?

T S Y P S


----------



## Sunny

True statement young Patch said.

E T G H D


----------



## Sassycakes

E T G H D

Every Tuesday George has Debates 

Y Y E S S


----------



## Lavinia

Yesterday, youths entertained some sisters.

Y S D E S


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling snails don't entertain slugs

G S T N S


----------



## JustBonee

Get some time napping soon.

T   E   E   G   N


----------



## Tish

Today Edna Eats Green Noodles

Y A S N S


----------



## Sassycakes

You are so nice Sam

U E O E M


----------



## Lavinia

Until entrance opens, everyone mingles.

L E S E S


----------



## Sparky

Lethargic elves sing everything slow 

C S G G W


----------



## Lavinia

Canvas shoes get greatly wet.

S S T Y T


----------



## tinytn

Secret Santa told  you Tales

T A D U S


----------



## JustBonee

The afternoon darkness,  unusually soon.

E   N  S   Y   N


----------



## Sunny

Early November starts Yuletide now

Y R S E W


----------



## Tish

You read some evil weekly

U D E L Y


----------



## Patch

Utter dismay experienced last year.

T Y D T R


----------



## tinytn

Take your Dog to Rodeo's

E R G O S


----------



## Sparky

Egypt's Ramesses gathered odd socks 

S S D D S


----------



## Tish

Slithering Snakes Don't Do Seeds

G S T O S


----------



## Patch

Get some tacos on Sunday.

T E S N Y


----------



## Sunny

Ten eagles soared near you

N S D R Y


----------



## Patch

Nancy Sinatra doesn't remember you.

Y A T R U


----------



## Sunny

You are truly rising up

U E Y G P


----------



## Sparky

Unearthly extraterritorial yodelers get pimples 

Y L S T S


----------



## Tish

Yesterday Lisa Started Taping Songs

Y A D G S


----------



## Patch

Yolanda's adventuresome dog got stung.

S E G T G


----------



## Lavinia

Some elephants get too greedy.

E S T O Y


----------



## Patch

Enterprising students told on you.

G S D N U


----------



## Sunny

Girls should do nothing unladylike.  (Yeah, right!)

S D O G E


----------



## Patch

Seven deputies ordered Gilbert's expulsion.

N S D S N


----------



## Lavinia

Never smell dirty socks needlessly.

R L Y S Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember Lewis Yodels Saturdays, Yolanda

R S S S A*


----------



## Sunny

Reticent Sorority Sisters Seek Approval

T Y S K L


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Yak saw kind Llamas

E K W D S


----------



## Sparky

Eccentric kleptomaniac wombats don't steal  

C C S T L


----------



## Tish

Cedric can't stand Tom little

C T D M E


----------



## Patch

Carl tried damaging my ego.

L D G Y O


----------



## Sassycakes

L D G Y O

Linda Didn't give you options

A T E U S


----------



## Lavinia

All the elephants understand Swahili.

L E S D I


----------



## Sunny

Loud eaters should dine inconspicuously

D S D E Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Deep satisfaction dons euphoric yogurt

P N S C T


----------



## tinytn

picking nuts started causing Ticks

G S D G S


----------



## Sparky

Godzilla still dances good sambas 

A L S D S


----------



## Tish

Alan Loves Sunny Day Sundays

N S Y Y S


----------



## Patch

Nathan's sister yelled, "You stink!"  

S R D U K


----------



## tinytn

Some Rodeo drunk unleashed Kangaroo's

E O K D S


----------



## Sunny

Etiquette outlaws kids dancing salaciously.

E S S G Y


----------



## Lavinia

Each Spring, seagulls greet yachts.

H G S T S


----------



## Sunny

His gory stories traumatize some.

S Y S E E


----------



## tinytn

So You see,, everything's equal

O U E S L


----------



## Sparky

Older unicorns emit some leaks 

R S T E S


----------



## Sunny

Recently, seniors took exams seriously

Y S K S Y


----------



## tinytn

Yesterday, Sharon kicked Sandra's Yak 

Y N D S K


----------



## JustBonee

Yoko  never did spank  kids.

O  R   D   K   S


----------



## Tish

Over Riding Donkeys Knowing Songs

R G S G S


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember, Grant said grow slowly!*

*R T D W Y*


----------



## tinytn

Remember the day we Yodeled? 

R E Y E D


----------



## Patch

Release every yellow eyed duck.

E Y W D K


----------



## Lavinia

Every year women do knitting.

Y R N O G


----------



## Paco Dennis

Your rat's nose opens gradually

R S E S Y


----------



## tinytn

Rats sometimes eat sour Yogart 

S S T R T


----------



## Sunny

Swedish sushi tastes really terrible

H I S Y E


----------



## Sparky

Hyperactive Inuits still yodel everything  

E S L L G


----------



## Citygirl

*Eventually snails let Lucy go!

Y S T Y O*


----------



## tinytn

Your sister took your Onions

R T K R S


----------



## Tish

Right, Tonight Kevin Rides South

T T N S H


----------



## Sunny

Try to not spoil Halloween.

Y O T L N


----------



## tinytn

Your oil tank looks new

R L K S W


----------



## Lavinia

Residents like knitting silk  washcloths.

S E G K S


----------



## Patch

Several excited girls kissed Santa.

L D S D A


----------



## Sparky

Large druids started doing aerobics 

E S D G S


----------



## tinytn

European Snakes do get slimey 

N S O T Y


----------



## Citygirl

*No Swimming on Tuesday, Yolanda

O G N Y A*


----------



## tinytn

Old Graduate, now young Artist

D E W G T


----------



## Tish

Did Everyone Watch Great T.V.

D E H T V


----------



## Patch

Didn't even have to vote.  (But I did!!!)

T N E O E


----------



## Citygirl

*Tents never even offered television!

S R N D N*


----------



## Lavinia

Some retrobates naturally do nothing.

E S Y O G


----------



## Sunny

European Soccer: Yugoslavia Outplays Germany

N R A S Y


----------



## Sparky

Nuisance reindeer are still yodeling

E R E L G


----------



## Tish

Eric Really Engaged Lovely Gear

C Y D Y R


----------



## Sunny

Can You Defuse Yapping Rottweilers?

N U E G S


----------



## Patch

Nine unused eggs got smashed.

E D S T D


----------



## Citygirl

*Eddie did start to draw!

E D T O W*


----------



## tinytn

Ed's Father , traveled out West..

S R D T T


----------



## RubyK

S R D T T

Suddenly, Richard drove Theresa's Toyoto.

Y D E T O


----------



## Patch

Yolanda didn't eat two omelets.

A T T O S


----------



## Lavinia

Amy takes toast on Sundays.

Y S T N S


----------



## Sunny

You should try nut sandwiches

U D Y T S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Ugly ducklings yell "Top Shelve" 

Y S L P E


----------



## Tish

You sing lovely people echoed

U G Y E D


----------



## Lavinia

Untruths get you eventually dismissed.

STUYD


----------



## Farrah Nuff

So, that's usually your day?

O S Y R Y


----------



## Sunny

Our shaggy yak resembles you

R Y K S U


----------



## Paco Dennis

Recalling yesterdays King seems unusual

G S G S L


----------



## tinytn

Gin sometimes gets Sally Laughing 

N S S TY G


----------



## Sparky

_N S S Y G_

Noiseless singing seagulls yodel good 

S G S L D


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Some gulls sound like ducks

E S D E S


----------



## Tish

East Side Dames Enjoy Singing

T E S Y G


----------



## Sunny

Terrapin eggs sound yummy, George.

N S D Y E


----------



## tinytn

Nice summer day yesterday, everyone..

E R Y Y E


----------



## Lavinia

Envelopes rarely yield your expectations.

S Y D R S


----------



## Patch

Should your daughters remain seated?

D R S N D


----------



## tinytn

Darn right! Sisters need daughters.

N T S D S


----------



## Sparky

New terrapin sauce doesn't smell 

W N E T L


----------



## Sunny

We'll now eat the leftovers

L W T E S


----------



## Patch

Laboring workers tried eating sausage.

G S D G E


----------



## Tish

George Saved Doris Getting Eggs

E D S G S


----------



## Patch

Ed's Doberman silently guards sheep.

S N Y S P


----------



## Lavinia

Soon new year starts properly.

N W R S Y


----------



## Gemma

No way, Ralph sold yacht.

O Y H D T


----------



## Sparky

Overweight yetis hate dancing together 

T S E G R


----------



## Tish

Tree Sap easily glues rips

E P Y S S


----------



## tinytn

Everyday people you see Seniors

Y E U E S


----------



## Lavinia

Yoga eases unused energy systems.

A S D Y S


----------



## Sunny

Aunt Susie does yoga somersaults

T E S A S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Take east sixth and Saratoga

E T H D A


----------



## Tish

Ed told Hanna Dance away

D D A E Y


----------



## Sassycakes

D D A E Y

Do Dave and Edna yell?

O E D A L


----------



## Prairie dog

Oral education denied at library 

L N D A Y


----------



## tinytn

Linda never dances and yells 

A R S D S


----------



## Sunny

And Russians should dance silently

D S D E Y


----------



## Patch

Did Sue's daughter enjoy yoga??

D S R Y A


----------



## tinytn

Dinah Shore remembered your Award

H E D R D


----------



## Patch

Her eating disorder requires diagnosis.

R G R S S


----------



## Lavinia

Rye grass requires special scythes.

E S S L S


----------



## Sunny

Every super scoundrel laughs snidely.

Y R L S Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Young rascals learn sensitive yodeling

G S N E G


----------



## Tish

Pass

G S N E G


----------



## Patch

Giant shark now eating Grandma!!!!  

T K W G A


----------



## Frank Smith

T K W G A

Tim's kids were going abroad.

S S E G D


----------



## Lavinia

Spicy sausage encouraged grateful diners.

Y E D L S


----------



## Ken N Tx

You eye does look swollen..

L H F S E


----------



## Patch

Let's have friends show enthusiasm.  

S E S W M


----------



## Sunny

Stop eating sloppy wet mushrooms

P G Y T S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Please get your tongue starched

E T R E D


----------



## Sassycakes

E T R E D

Ever try reading Ed's diary

R Y G S Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember Yolanda Gets Seven Yaks!

R A S N S*


----------



## Tish

Raccoons ate some nacho sauce

S E E O E


----------



## Patch

Should everyone eat overcooked eggs?

D E T D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Did Edna Talk During Summer!

D A K G R*


----------



## tinytn

Dangerous Animals keep getting reported

S S P G D


----------



## Owlivia

Seven sisters purchased green dresses.

N S D N S


----------



## Lavinia

New shoes don't need shining.

W S T D G


----------



## Sparky

Watch some tap dancing gnus 

H E P G S


----------



## Tish

Henry enjoyed peeled grape salad

Y D D E D


----------



## Sunny

You don't dress elegantly, Dad.

U T S Y D


----------



## Sassycakes

U T S Y D

Until tomorrow Sue Yemon drinks


L W E N S


----------



## Lavinia

Long walks enable necessary solitude.

G S E Y E


----------



## Sunny

Gentlemen should entertain you elegantly

N D N U Y


----------



## Sparky

Nuns don't need unnecessary yodeling 

S T D Y G


----------



## Tish

Show The Damn Yaks Grass

W E N S S


----------



## Patch

Wet eucalyptus never smells succulent.

T S R S T


----------



## Citygirl

*The Salmon Resist Swimming Tiredly

E N T G Y*


----------



## tinytn

Every night the girls yell

Y T E S L


----------



## Sassycakes

Y T E S L

You taught Ed's son Latin


U T S N N


----------



## Sunny

Uttering those sounds, not nice!

G E S T E


----------



## Sparky

Ghosts eat spooky tapioca eclairs 

S T Y A S


----------



## Patch

Seems the youngsters acted suspiciously.  


S E S D Y


----------



## Tish

Sam enjoyed Sarah's Dancing Yak

M D S G K


----------



## Sparky

Mud dancing snails go kaput 

D G S O T


----------



## Sunny

Don't go skiing on tablespoons.

T O G N S


----------



## Sassycakes

The one Girl Ned Seduced 


E E L D D


----------



## Sparky

Even elves like disco dancing 

N S E O G


----------



## Citygirl

*No seniors enter operas giggling.

O S R S G*


----------



## Tish

Oscar saved Ruth's Saved Game

R D S D E


----------



## Sunny

Really, does soccer drive Europe?

Y S R E E


----------



## Patch

Youngsters saw really eerie elephants.

S W Y E S


----------



## Lavinia

Some winds yank everyone sideways.

E S K E S


----------



## Sparky

Eerie snowmen keep eating snow 

E N P G W


----------



## tinytn

Engineers now paid good wages

S W D D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Singing Will Delight David's Sister!

G L T S R*


----------



## Tish

Gilford Lost The Script Roll

D T E T L


----------



## Patch

Don't tell Elizabeth those lies.

T L H E S


----------



## tinytn

Telling lies have evil satanism 

G S E L M


----------



## Lavinia

Get some envelopes later, mum.

T E S R M


----------



## Owlivia

Two explorers showed rich mercy.

O  S  D  H  Y


----------



## Sparky

Odd shaped dinosaurs hated yodeling 

D D S D G


----------



## Sassycakes

D D S D G

Daves Dog suddenly destroyed Garage 

S G Y D E


----------



## Sunny

Seven Giraffes Yodeled, Delighting Everyone

N S D G E


----------



## Tish

Need Some Dry Grass Energy

D E Y S Y


----------



## Patch

Did each youngster swim yesterday?

D H R M Y


----------



## tinytn

Did Harry rake my yard?

D Y E Y D


----------



## palides2021

Dogs Yelp, Even Yawn, Daily

S P N N Y


----------



## Pink Biz

Sally: Proud Native New Yorker

Y D E W R


----------



## Lavinia

You decorate eggs with rainbows.

U E S H S


----------



## Sparky

Unusual exhibitionist slugs have shells

L T S E S


----------



## tinytn

Lets tell some excellent stories

S L E T S


----------



## Sassycakes

S L E T S

Sue left Ed's townhouse Saturday 


S T S  E Y


----------



## palides2021

E T S E Y

Enchanting Thoughts Shall Energize You

G S L E U


----------



## Patch

Google should let electricians unionize.

E D T S E


----------



## Tish

Every Dog Tries Singing Energetically

Y G S G Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Y G S G Y 


You've gotten so gorgeous Yolanda


E N O S A


----------



## tinytn

Everyone knows Old Santa's asleep..

E S D S P


----------



## palides2021

Employees Should Drink Some Punch

S D K E H


----------



## Lavinia

Some dogs know every hedge.

E S W Y E


----------



## Tish

Everyone Saw Waynes Yak Energise

E W S K E


----------



## Sassycakes

E W S K E

Edna wore Sue's Kid's earrings

A  E S S S


----------



## tinytn

Everyone wants summers kept eteranal 

E S S T L


----------



## Patch

Excited sisters stole Tom's liquor.

D S E S R


----------



## tinytn

Dumb sister eats soup regularly

B R S P Y


----------



## Lavinia

Bring radish sandwiches please, Yvonne.

G H S E E


----------



## tinytn

Got home , saw everyone's eatitng..!

T E W S G


----------



## Sparky

Thick eggnog waffles smell good 

K G S L D


----------



## Tish

Kevin Gave Sally Little Dogs

N E Y E S


----------



## tinytn

Nobody ever yearns , egg shells

Y R S G S


----------



## Pinky

You Really Swiped Grace's Stockings?

U Y D S S


----------



## Patch

Unless you decide, stay silent!!

S U E Y T


----------



## tinytn

Seen Uncle Ed Yodeling today

N E D G Y


----------



## Sparky

Never encourage duff geriatric yodeling 

R E F C G


----------



## Sassycakes

Rita's enjoying  fried chicken giblets


S g d n s


----------



## tinytn

Some Giblets don't need salt

E S T D T


----------



## Tish

Eastern Summer Tides Drown Things

N R S N S


----------



## Citygirl

*New Reindeer Seem Nervous Sometimes!

W R M S S*


----------



## Farrah Nuff

What's right makes snakes slither

S T S S R


----------



## Owlivia

Some theatre shows serve royalty.

E E S E Y


----------



## Sparky

Every evening someone eats yogurt 

Y G E S T


----------



## tinytn

Your guests enjoyed steak tenders

R S D K S


----------



## Tish

Ruth Said Don't know sum

H D T W M


----------



## JustBonee

Having  dinner tonight with Mickey.

G  R  T  H  Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Get ready Trudy, he yelled!

T Y Y E D*


----------



## Lavinia

Tidy your yard every day.

Y R D YY


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda remembers demonstrating yodeling yesterday!

A S G G Y*


----------



## Sparky

Afghan sheep get grass yogurt

N P T S T


----------



## Sassycakes

Never pay Ted's special traveling  


R Y S L G


----------



## Tish

Really, you sing low great.

Y U G W T


----------



## Patch

You upset Grandma's white Terrier.  

U T S E R


----------



## tinytn

Uncle Ted's sister eats Ringworms, ?

E S R S S


----------



## Sparky

Eat square rhubarb sausages sometime 

T E B S E


----------



## tinytn

Try eating Bubble Spaggetti  Endive

Y E G I E


----------



## Patch

You experienced gaining incredible energy.

U D G E Y


----------



## Tish

Understand Directions Given Easily, Yes?

D S N Y S


----------



## Patch

Did Steven name your successor?

D N E R R


----------



## Lavinia

Donald never eats raw rhubarb.

D R S W B


----------



## Sparky

Divers require shoes without bottoms 

S E S T S


----------



## Ken N Tx

See every star that shines

M O F D V


----------



## Tish

Pass

M O F D V


----------



## Lavinia

Mothers often forget disliking vinegar.

S N T G R


----------



## Sparky

Spectres need to get real 

S D O T L


----------



## Sunny

Some dogs overdo the licking

E S O E G


----------



## Tish

Eating some Oysters energises guys

H E S S S


----------



## Patch

Her efforts slowly saw success. 

R S Y W S


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember, Sam's Yaks want straw!

R S S T W*


----------



## Lavinia

Resist sewing socks together widthways.

T G S R S


----------



## Ken N Tx

There goes some real stuff

V D R O A


----------



## Sparky

*E S E L F* 

Even Santa eats llama fillets

N A S A S


----------



## Sunny

Not All Santas Act Suspicious

T L S T S


----------



## Tish

Tall Ladies Sit Tantalising still

L S T G L


----------



## Citygirl

*Little Sally tasted garlic lizards

E Y D C S*


----------



## Sunny

Even your daughter can skate

N R R N E


----------



## Patch

Never reheat rejected noodle entrees 

R T D E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember to dilute every soda.

R O E Y A*


----------



## Patch

Remember one exciting youth adventure.

R E G H E


----------



## Sassycakes

*R E G H E*
*
Rita  enjoyed going home early
*
*A  D G E Y*


----------



## Lavinia

All dogs got edgy yesterday.

L S T Y Y


----------



## Patch

Licking strawberries thrilled your youngsters.

G S D R S


----------



## Sparky

Giraffe sausages don't really sizzle 

E S T Y E


----------



## Citygirl

*Elf sausages taste yummy, Eddie.

F S E Y E*


----------



## Tish

Fred said every Yak echoes

D D Y K S


----------



## Lavinia

Don't drop your knickers, Shirley.

T P R S Y


----------



## Sparky

Tenacious pesky reindeer still yodel 

S Y R L L


----------



## Sunny

Stupid yodeling reindeer laugh loud

D G R H D


----------



## Tish

Don't go right Harry directs

T O T Y S


----------



## Patch

Try on Tom's yellow sneakers.

Y N S W S


----------



## Sunny

Your new sweatshirt will shrink

R W T L K


----------



## Lavinia

Ruby will teach Lucy knitting.

Y L H Y G


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda likes her yak girdle 

A S R K E


----------



## Citygirl

*All Snakes Remember Keeping Entwined

L S R G D *


----------



## Tish

Larry saw Ruths Guard Drake

Y W S D E


----------



## Patch

Youthful women should decide everything.

L N D E G


----------



## Lavinia

Long nails don't ease grooming.

G S T E G


----------



## Sparky

Geriatric snails taste extra gooey 

C S E A Y


----------



## Sunny

Cooking snails? Expect awful yuks.

G S T L S


----------



## Tish

Gentlemen Sit Together Leaning South

N T R G H


----------



## Patch

Noticed Toledo's really grandiose hotel.

D S Y E L


----------



## Citygirl

*Did Sam yodel every lecture?

D M L Y E *


----------



## Sparky

Dvořák might've liked yodeling everything 

K E D G G


----------



## Tish

Kids enjoy dirty grubby garbage

S Y Y Y E


----------



## Patch

So, Yolanda's young yak escaped??

O S G K D


----------



## Sunny

Once, scary gremlins killed dragons

E Y S D S


----------



## Sparky

Energetic yodelers slow down sometimes 

C S W N S


----------



## Tish

Careful some whinging near Santa

L E G R A


----------



## Sassycakes

L E G R A

Let Edith get ready Albert!

T H T Y T


----------



## Sparky

Troublesome harpies tried yodeling tonight 

E S D G T


----------



## Sassycakes

*E S D G T*
*
Every Sunday Dad gets tired
*
*Y Y D S D*


----------



## Sunny

Your Yodeling Did Some Damage

R G D E E


----------



## Tish

Renegade  Guards Did Everything Evil

E S D G L


----------



## Sparky

Energetic sand dancers get lumbago 

C D S T O


----------



## Tish

Can David Sing The Opera

N D G E A


----------



## Sassycakes

N D G E A

Never deny George entering apartment


R Y E G T


----------



## Sparky

Tireless yodelers eventually get tonsilitis 

S S Y T S


----------



## Tish

Small Sized Yaks Tell Stories

L D S L S


----------



## Sassycakes

L D S L S

Lou's Dad sang lullabies seriously


----------



## tinytn

S D G S Y

Sams dog got sold yesterday,

S G T D Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Singing gets the dogs yapping!

G S E S G*


----------



## Sunny

Green sausage encourages severe gagging

N E S E G


----------



## tinytn

Not everyone sees every glitch

T E S Y H


----------



## Sunny

Trumeting Elephants Still Yell, "Hoooooo!"

G S L L O


----------



## tinytn

Gueese sometimes like larger Olives

E S E R S


----------



## Sparky

Even senile elephants remember something 

N E S R G


----------



## Tish

Never Eat Some Raw Greens

R T E W S


----------



## JustBonee

Ready to envision  Winter  scene.  

Y  O  N   R   E


----------



## Citygirl

*Yolanda's Only Night Riding Ends!

S Y T G S *


----------



## Sassycakes

S Y T G S

Share your toys give some

E R S E E


----------



## Sparky

Eerie rabbits steal Easter eggs 

E S L R S


----------



## tinytn

Every Student loves riding Surfs

Y T S G S


----------



## Tish

Yesterday Tim Studied German Sentences

Y M D N S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers try singing gentle songs.

S Y G E S*


----------



## Lavinia

Sometimes your guests expect snacks.

S R S T S


----------



## JustBonee

Serving  regular snacks this season.

G   R  S  S  N


----------



## Sunny

Green roses somehow smell nasty

N S W L Y


----------



## Sparky

Nightmare Swiss won't limit yodeling 

E S T T G


----------



## Tish

Every Summer Tim Toasts Ginger

Y R M S R


----------



## tinytn

You remember my sister Rose?

U R Y R E


----------



## Sunny

Usually, Russian yaks relish eating

Y N S H G


----------



## tinytn

Your nose sure has grown.

R E E S N


----------



## Sassycakes

*R E E S N*
*
Robert eloped early Saturday Night
*
*T D Y Y T*


----------



## Lavinia

Try doing your yoga today.

Y G R A Y


----------



## Sunny

Yuri got really angry yesterday

I T Y Y Y


----------



## Sparky

Is that your yellow yoyo  

S T R W O


----------



## tinytn

Start training Rats with Owls 

T G S H S


----------



## Tish

That girls short horse sings

T S T E S


----------



## Patch

Try seeing the efforts succeed.

Y G E S D


----------



## Sassycakes

Y G E S D

You got excited seeing David


U T D G D


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Usually they don't get dirty.

Y Y T T Y


----------



## Sparky

Yetis yodel to their youngsters 

S L O R S


----------



## tinytn

Some Left overs require seasonings

E T S E S


----------



## Sassycakes

Every Tuesday Sam entertains Sally

Y Y M S Y


----------



## Tish

Yes, you must stay youthful

S U T Y L


----------



## Sassycakes

*S U T Y L*
*
Steve used Tom's Yellow Limousine  
*
*E D S W E*


----------



## tinytn

Ed doesn't seem well enough

D T M L H


----------



## Patch

Did the men light heaters???

D E N T S


----------



## tinytn

Don;t eat Nuts turning sour

T T S G R


----------



## Tish

Today Toni Sang Great Rehearsal

Y I G T L


----------



## Patch

Your indignant grandfather told lies.

R T R D S


----------



## Sassycakes

Rita tried reading Don's storybook  


A D G S K


----------



## Gemma

Alicia's dear grandmother sang karaoke.

S R R G E


----------



## Murrmurr

Scared rigid rodents get eaten.

D D S T N


----------



## Lavinia

Don't do silly things, Nigel!

T O Y S L


----------



## Citygirl

*Take Only Yolanda's Sour Laughs!

E Y S R S*


----------



## Sassycakes

*E Y S **R S

Every year Sam rescues Squid

*
*Y R M S D*


----------



## Sunny

Your red Mercedes seems droopy

R D S S Y


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Really, did Suzy say yes?

Y D Y Y S


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes, David yodels yearly Samantha!

S D S Y A*


----------



## tinytn

Some day soon you'll Aspire

E Y N L E


----------



## Sunny

Every young Norwegian looks elegant

Y G N S T


----------



## Tish

You get nothing said, Tony

U T G D Y


----------



## Patch

Uma's tame groundhog died yesterday.

S E G D Y


----------



## tinytn

Sadly everyone goes dying yearly

Y E S G Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yodelers Entertain Seniors Generally Yearly!

S N S Y Y*


----------



## Sassycakes

*S N S Y Y*
*

Sarah never saw Yellow Yams
*
*H R W W S*


----------



## tinytn

Howard rewrote  western war songs..

D E N R S


----------



## Sunny

Don't eat nuts, running swiftly

T T S G Y


----------



## Tish

The Toast Sally Gave Yesterday

E T Y E Y


----------



## Patch

Eight tiny yodelers entertained Yugoslavians.

T Y S D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Tell Yolanda she doesn't smile!

L A E T E*


----------



## Patch

Let all educators teach economics.

T L S H S


----------



## tinytn

These little sheep have Sheperds !

E E P E S


----------



## Lavinia

Elsie eats pies every Sunday.

E S S Y Y


----------



## Patch

Environmental standards save young yaks.

L S E G S


----------



## Sparky

Long snouted Ewoks get sinusitis 

G D S T S


----------



## Sunny

Grinches don't steal this season!

S T L S N


----------



## tinytn

Santa thinks little Samual's Naughty

A S E S  Y


----------



## Sunny

All squirrels enjoy seasonal yams

L S Y L S


----------



## Tish

Leon Said Younge Love Sucks

N D E E S


----------



## Patch

No dog ever eats spaghetti.

O G R S I


----------



## tinytn

Old Goats rarely seem rambunchious

D S Y M S


----------



## Sparky

Dodos started yodeling manic serenades 

S D G C S


----------



## tinytn

Some Dodos girls can't sing

E S S T G


----------



## Sassycakes

E S S T G

Every summer Sam tries Golfing

Y R M S G


----------



## Tish

Your room must stay good

R M T Y D


----------



## Patch

Return my teeth to your dentist!

N Y H O R T


----------



## Sassycakes

N Y H O R 

Next year has only rabbits

T R S Y S


----------



## tinytn

Try raking Sam's yard sometime.

Y G S D E


----------



## Lavinia

Young girls should develop experience.

G S D P E


----------



## tinytn

Get some Dog Pet experience

T E G T E


----------



## Sassycakes

*Try eating Grapes today Ed*

*Y G S Y D*


----------



## tinytn

You got some yard work ?

U T E D K


----------



## Tish

Under Tough Educated Draft Kings

R H D T S


----------



## Sassycakes

*R H D T S*
*
Rita hid Dave's Tax Survey  

*
*A D S X Y*


----------



## Patch

Arthur drew seven xenophobic yaks.

R W N C S


----------



## Lavinia

Riding while naked causes surprises.

G E D S S


----------



## Sassycakes

George entred Doctor's surgery suite.


E D S Y E


----------



## Sparky

Elves do strange yoga exercises

S O E A S


----------



## tinytn

Some Owls eat Acorn's sometimes

E S T S S


----------



## Tish

Edna Sang Top Sassy Songs

A G P Y S


----------



## Citygirl

*All Girls Pretend You're Silly!

L S D E Y *


----------



## tinytn

Lets start dancing every year !

S T G Y R


----------



## Sassycakes

*Steven tried giving Yolonda Roses*

*N D G A S*


----------



## tinytn

No dogs get attention sometimes

O S T N S


----------



## Sunny

Only Santa's trips need sleighs

Y S S D S


----------



## tinytn

Your Santa Suit doesn't Shrink ?

R A T T K


----------



## Sparky

Recycled anchovies taste too kipperish 

D S E O H


----------



## Tish

Did someone educate Olivers horse

D E E S E


----------



## Sparky

Dandies eat everything so elegantly 

S T G O Y


----------



## Tish

Stubborn Tony Got On Yak

N Y T N K


----------



## Sunny

New York teenagers nod knowingly

W K S D Y


----------



## Patch

Will Keith's son divorce Yolanda?

L S N E A


----------



## Tish

Larry Sat Near Edna's Art

Y T R S T


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling tortoises really sound terrible

G S Y D E


----------



## Tish

Good Sunday You Deserve Everything

D Y U E G


----------



## tinytn

Do you use Eye Glasses?

O U E E S


----------



## Patch

Optimistic users expected expert solutions.

C S D T S


----------



## Sassycakes

C S D T S

Carl started dating Tom's Sister


L D G S R


----------



## Patch

Let's drive Grandma's Subaru recklessly.

S E S U Y


----------



## tinytn

Saving energy sometimes unifies Yawning!!

G Y S S G


----------



## Lavinia

Get your snow sledge going.

T R W E G


----------



## tinytn

Try Reading when everyone's Gabbing

Y G N S G


----------



## Sunny

Your grandma never says "Goodbye."

R A R S E


----------



## Sparky

Rachmaninov always recited something easy 

V S D G Y


----------



## Tish

Very sneaky dog gets yams

Y Y G S S


----------



## Lavinia

Yesterday, your guests seemed sleepy.

Y R S D Y


----------



## Sparky

Yuppie reindeer still don't yodel 

E R L T L


----------



## Tish

Earl really liked tea Leaves

L Y D A S


----------



## Sparky

Leaking yaks don't always smell

G S T S L


----------



## Tish

Getting something to sleep late

G G O P E


----------



## Sassycakes

G G O P E

Go get one prune Ed

O T E E D


----------



## Sunny

Our teacher easily educates dummies

R R Y S S


----------



## Sassycakes

R R Y S S

Ross robbed your secret stash


S D R T H


----------



## tinytn

Sometimes Dan Rides the Horse

S N S E S


----------



## Citygirl

*Summer Nights Sun Eventually Sinks

R S N Y S *


----------



## Sassycakes

*R S N Y S*
*
Rob suddenly noticed your Suburu 

*
*B Y D R U *


----------



## Lavinia

Bet you don't read underwater!

T U T D R


----------



## Citygirl

*Ted uses the dad's radio.

D S E S O*


----------



## Sparky

Dancing snails even sing opera 

G S N G A


----------



## tinytn

Got some nice good Americans

T E E D S


----------



## Citygirl

*Tom entered each door slowly!

M D H R Y*


----------



## Tish

Don't do Harry's rotten Yams

T O S N S


----------



## Sassycakes

*Tom often spent nights singing*
*
*
*M N T S G*


----------



## Patch

My new truck sucks gasoline!

Y W K S E


----------



## Lavinia

You will know secrets eventually.

U L W S Y


----------



## Sunny

Ugly lies will swallow you

Y S L W U


----------



## tinytn

Your sister lost weight , unbelievable!!

R R T T E


----------



## Sparky

Rubbery rhubarb tastes too elasticy

Y B S O Y


----------



## Tish

Your Boy Said Ok, Yes

R Y D K S


----------



## tinytn

Rita, your dog kissed Santa

A R G D A


----------



## Sunny

Angry ruffians got drunk, apparently

Y S T K Y


----------



## Sparky

Yuppie singing tortoises keep yodeling 

E G S P G


----------



## tinytn

Ed got some Pigs grinning

D T E S G


----------



## Citygirl

*Donna tried eating sausage grease!

A D G E E*


----------



## Tish

Aaron Did Go Eating Eclairs

N D O G S


----------



## JustBonee

Never drive over gorge speeding.  

R   E   R   E   G


----------



## Sparky

Real elephants rarely eat gorgonzola 

L S Y T A


----------



## Tish

Lamas Say Yaks Taste Awful

S Y S E L


----------



## Patch

Should you steal Edward's lemonade?

D U L S E


----------



## Sassycakes

D U L S E

Don uses Lou's shaver everyday 


N S S R Y


----------



## Sunny

Northern Santas should rest yearly

N S D T Y


----------



## tinytn

Northern States don't talk Yiddish,,

N S T K H


----------



## Lavinia

Never shake the Kaiser's hand.

R E E S D


----------



## Sassycakes

*Rob entered Ed's son's driveway  *
*
*
*B D S S Y*


----------



## Sparky

Bad dingo stole someone's yoyo 

D O E S O


----------



## Barefootgirl

Do only eggs smell oily
O. Y. S. L. Y


----------



## tinytn

Oye! your suntan looks yellowish!

E R N S H


----------



## Sunny

Eating really nourishes. Stay healthy!

G Y S Y Y


----------



## tinytn

Give your Sis your Yoyo!

E R S R O


----------



## Tish

Easy Rising Sundays Rest Over

Y G S T R


----------



## Barefootgirl

Young girls secretly try rum.
G. S. Y. Y. M


----------



## Sassycakes

G S Y Y M

George saw your young Mother


E W R G R


----------



## Lavinia

Every wash requires great rubbing.

Y H S T G


----------



## Barefootgirl

Your husband sings to girls
R. D. S. O. S


----------



## tinytn

Real Doctor's save Old Souls

L S E D S


----------



## Sassycakes

Lou saw Ed's dog skiing

U W S G G


----------



## Citygirl

*Under Water Sports Get Going

R R S T G *


----------



## Sunny

Ragged Robes Surprise Tasteful Grandmas

D S E L S


----------



## Barefootgirl

Do some elephants like snails?

O. E. S. E. S


----------



## Sparky

Only evil snails eat slugs 

Y L S T S


----------



## tinytn

Yolanda's  long sleeved Tee Shirt

S G D E T


----------



## Tish

Some Girls Don't Eat Toast

E S T T T


----------



## tinytn

Everyone should try toasted Taco's 

 E D Y D S


----------



## Lavinia

Edward dyed your denim shorts.

D D R M S


----------



## Citygirl

*Derrick does remember Millie's snails.

K S R S S*


----------



## Sparky

Kangaroo stew resembles something sinister 

O W S G R


----------



## Tish

Owners will sometimes grow rice


S L S W E


----------



## tinytn

Some lucky soul won everything!!

E Y L N G


----------



## Sassycakes

E Y L N G

Every year Louis needs Geese

Y R S S E


----------



## tinytn

Your Reindeer Santa, Sorta evaporated

R R A A D


----------



## Lavinia

Red roses are always desirable.

D S E S E


----------



## tinytn

Did Santa ever see Easterbunnies?

D A R E S


----------



## Sparky

Dvorak always regretted eating snails 

K S D G S


----------



## tinytn

Kenneth sometimes dated Gene's sister

H S D S R


----------



## Tish

Hi Sarah did Sally return?

I H D Y N


----------



## Sassycakes

_I H D Y N

I Hated Dating Your Nephew 


I D G R W_


----------



## Sunny

I don't get rhinoceros wrestling!

I T T S G


----------



## Patch

Inspiring the teachers, Sarah graduated.

G E S H D


----------



## Tish

Get Edward Some Harsh Drinks

T D E H S


----------



## Sunny

Tessa did extremely hard somersaults

A D Y D S


----------



## Sassycakes

A D Y D S

Ann Dated Your Daughters' Son

N D R S N


----------



## Sparky

Nobody drinks rhubarb sarsaparilla now

Y S B A W


----------



## Lavinia

Young silly boys always whinge.

G Y S S E


----------



## Tish

Great Yak sings solo echo

T K S O O


----------



## tinytn

The Kangaroo's sometimes often Ornery

E S S N Y


----------



## Lavinia

Every single supermarket needs you.

Y E T S U


----------



## Sunny

You exercise till sundown, usually?

U E L N Y


----------



## Sparky

Ukulele enthusiasts like noisy yodeling 

E S E Y G


----------



## Tish

Eve said Evan's Yak Goes

E D S K S


----------



## Lavinia

Early dawn skiers kissed snow.

Y N S D W


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers never stop drinking wine 

S R P G E


----------



## tinytn

Sometimes Robbers point guns everywhere!!

S S T S E


----------



## Sassycakes

S S T S E

Sam seldom tried surfing either 


M M D G R


----------



## Tish

My Mum did grow Radishes

Y M D W S


----------



## Lavinia

You might do wrong sometimes.

U T O G S


----------



## Sparky

Unfit tortoises often go slow 

T S N O W


----------



## tinytn

The Shows not over, Wilber !

E S T R R


----------



## Tish

Every Sister Tries Reading Right

Y R S G T


----------

